# UK 2012 Head-Fi Meet - September 15th Cambridgeshire.



## smial1966

*Raffle prizes list directly below (Updated 14/09/12) only £2 a ticket!*
   
*HiFiMan HE-400 re-cabled with Toxic cable - courtesy of Frank (Toxic Cables)*
*3 silver cable iPod/iPhone LOD's (or mini to mini) - courtesy of Frank (Toxic Cables)*
*Schiit Lyr                                                      - courtesy of Mark (Highendworkshop)*
*Unspecified prize from Just Audio range     - courtesy of Justin (Just Audio)*
*Unspecified prize from Amp City portfolio    - courtesy of Zain (Amp City)*
*Various accessory prizes listed in post 680    - courtesy of David (MainsCablesRUs)*
*12 pairs of earphones                                   - courtesy of Jack (Hisoundaudio)*
*3 Mullard Magic mugs (collectors items)       - courtesy of Steve (Mullard Magic)*
*Violectric V90 headphone amp             - courtesy of Fried (Violectric by Lake People)*
*Solo Ultra-Linear Diamond Edition headphone amp - courtesy of Graham Slee*
*RSA Emmeline "The Tomahawk" headphone amp - courtesy of me (Handsome chap) *
*Ultimate Silver Stream USB cable             - courtesy of Alister (Artisan Silver Cable)*
*Halide Design DAC HD                                 - courtesy of Halide Design*
*Matrix Rip USB DAC                                     - courtesy of Matrix-D*
*Epiphany Acoustics EHP-O2                          - courtesy of Oliver (Epiphany Acoustics)*
*Epiphany Acoustics EHP-O2D                      - courtesy of Oliver (Epiphany Acoustics)*
*Epiphany Acoustics Atratus interconnects  - courtesy of Oliver (Epiphany Acoustics)*
*Arcam rPAC USB DAC/Headphone Amplifier - courtesy of an anonymous donor*
*KNS 8400 Studio Headphones                       - courtesy of KRK Systems *
*Bottlehead Crack with Speedball upgrade    - courtesy of Bottlehead*
*Klutz Design headphone stand      - courtesy of Klutz Design & Frank (Toxic Cables)*
*Orb Audio JADE to go JAPAN                          - courtesy of Orb Audio Japan*
*Rothwell The River RCA interconnects           - courtesy of Rothwell Audio *
*Audio Technica ATH-EW9                               - courtesy of my friend Tim *
*Philips Fidelio L1                                              - courtesy of TBA *
*Audiotrak DR. DAC2 DX Muses Edition            - courtesy of Gyrocom *
*TeddyDAC                                                        - courtesy of Teddy Pardo*
*Bespoke headphone stand                             - courtesy of Oscars Audio*
*Exquisite headphone stand (details post 691)  - courtesy of Frank (Toxic Cables)*
*Human Audio Tabla pico                                 - courtesy of Human Audio*
*Lindemann Audio USB/DDC 24/192                 - courtesy of Lindemann Audio*
*GermanMAESTRO GMP 8.35 D                     - courtesy of Robin (hifiheadphones) *
*Final Audio Design Adagio V                      - courtesy of Robin (hifiheadphones)*
*AiAiAi `Capital' headphones (3 pairs)           - courtesy of AiAiAi headphones*
*Audio GD NFB-10.2 headphone amp/DAC     - courtesy of Frank (Toxic Cables)*
*Audinst HUD-Mini & AMP-HP                          - courtesy of Audinst Inc. *
*Morrow Audio MA1 interconnects (burnt in 10 days) - courtesy of Morrow Audio*
*VIRTUS-01 headphone amp/Osram valves - courtesy of White Bird Amplification *
*AKG 701 headphone (NOS)    *
   
*Edit - EQUIPMENT LIST BELOW (Updated 14/09/12)*
   
*Last years head-fi meet in London was such a fantastic event and as loads of people have expressed an interest in attending one this year, I've decided to organise a meet this September.*
   
*Provisionally retailers can arrive at 09:00 and attendees with a lot of gear to setup at 09:30. Doors open to everyone else at 10:00 with the raffle draw taking place at 16:00. The meet winds down from 16:30 onwards with it finishing promptly at 17:00.*
   
*Bar Hill village hall, which has good access to the M11 and A1(M) via the A14 has been booked for Saturday 15th September. There is ample onsite parking, tables/chairs, a kitchen, spacious hall and accessible toilets. The hall address is - 171 The Spinney, Bar Hill, Cambridge, CB23 8SU. The hall is accessed via a residential area, so Sat Nav users enter the postcode and 171 The Spinney to pinpoint the exact location. *
   
 *Bar Hill village is well served by buses from Cambridge bus depot. The Citi 5 (operated by Stagecoach) leaves every 20 minutes on Saturdays. The closest stop to the village hall is near Apple Trees.*
  
 *Relatively inexpensive accommodation is available at the nearby Travelodge for £32.50 per night (priced on 25/05/12). Details in thread post 565. *
  
*Due to generous sponsorship from Justin (Just Audio), Mark Dolbear (Highend Workshop), Zain (Amp City), Frank (Toxic Cables), David (Mains Cables R Us), Jack (Hisoundaudio) and Mark (Item Audio) this event will now be FREE entry. There is still room for one additional distributor/reseller to attend as any additional sponsorship will be donated to charity. N.B. There are no more distributor/reseller places available, however, it may be possible to have your equipment demonstrated by me at the meet. So please PM me if you're interested in this option. *
   
*My aspiration is to make this a free event subject to costs being covered by distributor/retailers who'll pay to exhibit their equipment. However, if sponsorship isn't forthcoming there will be an entrance charge of between £2 to £3 to cover the cost of hall hire.*
   
*Please PM me your expressions of interest and what equipment you'll be bringing along. I will regularly update this thread with further information.*
   
*Cheers.*
   
*Andy.  *
   
*P.S. Expressions of assistance greatly appreciated! *
   
*Equipment that attendees have indicated that they'll bring to the meet -*
   
*Amplification:*
   
*ALO Continental Mk 1 & Mk 2*
*ALO Rx MK3 *
*ALO The National *
*AMB M3 *
*Analog Design Labs Svetlana 2*
*Audinst AMP-HP (modded with MUSES02 op amp)*
*Bottlehead Crack OTL (Speedball upgrade)*
*Burson HA-160*
*Burson HA-160D*
*Cary Audio HH-1*
*Cavalli Liquid Lightning*
*C.H.AMP*
*Digizoid Z02.3*
*EarSonics 911*
*Earmax amp*
*Fostex HP-P1*
*Fiio E7*
*Fiio E11*
*Fiio E17*
*Fi-Quest (Maxxed out)*
*Furutech ADL Cruise*
*Graham Slee - Voyager, Novo Discreet & Solo Ultra Linear Diamond Edition*
*HeadAmp Blue Hawaii SE - TWO, YES TWO!*
*Headroom Micro Amp*
*HiFiMan EF5 & EF6*
*HiFiDIY Panda*
*iBasso P4 - DB2/PB2*
*Icon Audio HP8 MKII *
*JDS Labs C421 *
*JustAudio uHA-120*
*Kenwood KA3020*
*KingRex HQ1*
*KS Projects X5*
*Little Dot Mk III (various tubes)*
*Mapletree Audio Ear+ HD Super II *
*Meier Audio Corda Swing*
*Objective2*
*RSA SR-71*
*RWA Isabellina *
*Schiit Asgard, Lyr, Valhalla  (DEFINITELY new products too)*
*Triad Audio Lisa III XP*
*TTVJ Apex Peak*
*Violectric - complete product range! *
*Woo Audio WA6 (various tubes)*
   
*Headphones:*
   
*AKG 550*
*AKG K240DF (600 ohm) *
*Alessandro MS-1*
*Audeze LCD-2 (various cables) *
*Audio Technica ATH-W1000X*
*Audio Technica ATH-ES10*
*Beyerdynamic DT1350*
*Beyerdynamic T1*
*Beyerdynamic T5p *
*Beyerdynamic DT880 (600 ohm) *
*Beyerdynamic DT990 (32 ohm)*
*B&W P3 (Black)*
*Denon D5000 (stock) *
*Denon AH-D2000 (modded & woodied)*
*Denon/Lawton Audio MD5000 *
*Denon AH-D7000*
**Etymotic HF3*
*Grado RS125i (Ohrenholz modded)*
*Grado RS1i*
*Grado PS500*
*HiFiMan HE-300*
*HiFiMan HE-400*
*HiFiMan HE-5LE*
*HiFiMan HE-6 (x2)*
*HiFiMan HE-500*
*HiFiMan RE-ZERO *
*JVC DX1000 (balanced)*
*KODA^2 (think Thunderpants turbo-charged)*
*Magnum modded SR325i (Black Dragon cable)*
*Philips Fidelio L1*
*Pioneer Monitor 10*
*Sennheiser HD25-1 (x2)*
*Sennheiser HD595*
*Sennheiser HD600*
*Sennheiser HD650*
*Sennheiser HD700 (pre-ordered)*
*Sennheiser RS180 (wireless) *
*Sony MDR-D77*
*Stax O2 Mk1 *
*Stax SR-009*
**IEM's - *http://www.head-fi.org/t/607311/my-iem-round-up-multiple-earphones-compared
*Ultrasone Edition 8*
*Ultrasone Pro900*
*V-Moda M-80*
**Westone UM2 *
   
** Denotes EARPHONES.*
   
*Sources:*
   
*dg Audiolabs Tranquility usb dac*
*Altmann Tera-Player*
*Arcam rDAC*
*Arcam rPAC*
*Audiolab M-DAC *
 *Audiotrak Dr. DAC2 DX MUSES *
 *B&O Beosound 8*
 *CEntrance DACport*
 *Cowon Z2*
 *Cypher Labs Algorythm Solo (CLAS)*
 *exaSound e18 DAC*
*Eximus DP-1*
*Fiio E10*
*Halide Design DAC HD v1.0*
*Headroom Micro DAC*
*HiFiMan HM-801 & HM-602*
*Human Audio Muto Dac/Tabla interface*
*Iriver H120*
*Iriver H340 (Rockboxed) *
*KAO Audio UD2C-HP *
*LessLoss Laminar Streamer (subject to release)*
*Lindemann USB-DAC 24/192*
*Marantz 2385 (or the receiver below)*
*MacBook Air/Pro *
*Matrix Rip USB dac *
*Musical Fidelity V-DAC II (probably with V-PSU II)*
*NAD M51 DAC*
*Pioneer SX-1980 (a behemoth)*
*Pro-Ject CD Box *
*Pure i-20 *
*Resonessence Labs Invicta DAC *
*Rega RP3 (if John is feeling brave**) *
*Schiit Bi Frost *
*Sony Z1060 Walkman *
*Sony WM-Z (Z1060) *
*RWA iMod (x2) *
*Teac UD-H01 DAC/AMP*
*Teddy Pardo TeddyDAC *
*Zune*
   
*Miscellaneous:*
   
*Cables & other kit from Mains Cables R Us*
*Head-Fi Tuning Fuses*
*LessLoss BlackBody*
*Omega headphone stands*


----------



## mark2410

interested


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Ooh. I really enjoyed last year's and I'd be very interested in attending this one. It's pretty close to me and is before I go off to university, so no problems there.
   
  Thanks Mark for tweeting about it.


----------



## jr41

I'm game! It would be brilliant to catch up with everyone again and try out more gear! Such a great bunch of people came along last time and I'm sure this meet will be just the same.
   
  I can bring along my Grado RS1i's and AMB M³. Source wise, if I'm feeling brave enough I'll bring along my upgraded Rega RP3 and some vinyl (my new pride and joy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), otherwise it'll be the DAC_I with a whole bunch of lossless audio loaded onto my computer.
   
  If people can add this link to their signatures it should help spread the word.
   
  Can't wait!


----------



## smial1966

*And the ball is well and truly rolling...*
   
*To avoid too much equipment duplication please indicate what gear you'll be bringing along - of course you don't have to bring kit as we just want to see you. *




   
*I'm anticipating a lot more computer audio this year, so to kick things off I'll bring my KAO Audio UD2C-HP USB DAC and Eximus DP-1.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## smial1966

*We will be fed and watered...*
   
*A fellow member has agreed to provide basic catering at low cost, so there'll be hot/cold beverages and snacks. *
   
*I will also bring my Magnum modded SR325i and KODA^2 headphones - think Thunderpants on heat for the latter. *
   
*Keep posting to raise the meet profile and spread the word via Facebook and Twitter if you use them.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## smial1966

OK guys so here's the thing...

Hiring the hall and other incidentals will cost around £200, so do I peruse sponsorship and charge distributors/resellers £50 to attend and limit the commercial element to four stalls, thereby covering my expenditure? Or do I ask distributors/resellers to donate an item from their stock and organise a raffle for attendees with the donated items as prizes? The latter option would mean charging £2-£3 for admission.

Incidentally, any 'profits' from the event will be donated to charity. So please suggest possible charities and I'll donate any surplus monies to the charity that gets the most 'votes'. 

Keep spreading the word about the meet guys - I've started a forum thread on computer audio.

Cheers,

Andy.


----------



## jr41

Good news on the catering, that's a major bonus!
   
  I don't mind either way. It would be great to have some suppliers at the meet, as they usually have a lot of good gear to bring. If they're willing to pay toward the event, which means it's free for head-fi'ers, then that's brilliant. Otherwise a £3 admission fee is nothing for what will be a very enjoyable day!


----------



## smial1966

Fellow enthusiasts...

I don't want to make spurious posts for the sake of it, but if I start to approach resellers/distributors for sponsorship and point them to this thread, there needs to be more folks expressing an interest and listing what equipment they'll bring to the meet.

I've tried to be fair and selected a fairly central locality with good links to both northern and southern motorways, so please be more vocal and contribute to this thread.

Cheers,

Andy.


----------



## smial1966

I believe that the parlance is BUMP.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Hi Andy
   
  I am definitely interested.
   
  What is the address so I can check out for somewhere to stay?  (hopefully a village pub with real ale)
   
  Will bring LCD-2 r1 / SAA Endorphin cable, db Audiolabs Tranquility usb dac, KS Projects X5 amp and my trusty macbook.
   
  John


----------



## MrQ

Interested.


----------



## Berk59

Hello
   
  Definately up for this. Would bring my Imod, Alo Audio Continental V2 and Senheiser HD650's.
   
  Ian


----------



## smial1966

Ian,
   
  The ALO Continental is a great amp, powerful, non-fatiguing and slightly syrupy sounding but in a good way. I have the Mk1 version and love it. 
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





mrq said:


> Interested.


 
   
  What delights are you going to bring for us this time?


----------



## smial1966

Guys,
   
  A meet regular has suggested having an `audio mart' where attendees can sell/exchange equipment that they no longer use. What do you guys think of this idea? I like the suggestion with the proviso that the mart area is small and does not impinge on the listening area. 
   
  Comments welcomed.
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





jr41 said:


> What delights are you going to bring for us this time?


 
   
  I'll bring my Pioneer SX-1980 receiver or my Marantz 2385, plus HE-6, T1 and LCD2r1.
   
  I've been eyeing the LCD3, but I'm not the gambling type. Hopefully by summer it will be worth a punt.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





mrq said:


> I'll bring my Pioneer SX-1980 receiver or my Marantz 2385, plus HE-6, T1 and LCD2r1.
> 
> I've been eyeing the LCD3, but I'm not the gambling type. Hopefully by summer it will be worth a punt.


 

 Nice, always good to have some vintage in the mix. If the uk Audeze distributer comes along to this meet like he did the last one hopefully we'll get the opportunity to hear the LCD 3.


----------



## smial1966

OK guys,
   
  So I've been busy beavering and soliciting equipment loans from various companies. 
   
  Thus far, I have secured the use of an EarSonics 911 AMP and a Furutech ADL Cruise amp/dac.
   
  Next stop dCS...


----------



## Julian H

Hi
   
  I'm definitely interested, as long as a newbie such as myself is welcome....!
   
  I might be tempted to bring some kit but I don't know what I'll have by September because I am only just getting into this whole malarkey!
   
  Cheers, Julian


----------



## smial1966

Things become more interesting...
   
  We have an AKG 550 to try... NICE!


----------



## smial1966

Hi Julian,
   
  We were all newbies at some point so please don't be deterred, as we're a really friendly bunch and this meet will be a fantastic opportunity for you to audition loads of gear and chat to fellow enthusiasts in a relaxed environment.
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.


----------



## Julian H

Thanks Andy, looking forward to it!


----------



## smial1966

Guys,
   
  I'll start compiling an equipment list on Sunday afternoon detailing who is bringing what to the meet. Hopefully this will mean that we don't get too much duplication of gear - although obviously bring your favourite cans even if there are 57 pairs of LCD-2 at the meet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'll bring my Altmann Tera-Player DAP which caused a lot of debate here about the price/features ratio - so controversial stuff!
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.


----------



## zenpunk

Definitely interested but I won''t find out out if I am free this weekend until the end of the month. Hope I can make it. Thanks for organising it anyway. 
  More than happy to bring my equipments if I can organise a lift from London.


----------



## smial1966

Guys,
   
  We have another interesting DAC/HPA for the meet. Resonessence Labs make the Invicta DAC and we'll have one to audition.
   
  Apparently Sennheiser rate the headphone section of this DAC/HPA very highly and used it to showcase their HD700 at the Munich Hi-Fi show.
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.


----------



## smial1966

And the equipment list rolls on...
   
  A mate of mine has agreed to lend me his Woo Audio WA6 for the meet with additional tubes for rolling... NICE!
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.


----------



## julianbell92

Very good of you to be organising this Andy, I really hope I can make it. I'm not sure what I'll be doing in terms of uni by then yet but if I can make it, I'll bring my re-cabled, modded and woodied Denon AH-D2000s, fed by an E7's DAC section and Little Dot Mk III (with a few different tubes for rolling).
   
  Cheers
   
  Julian


----------



## smial1966

So...
   
  All you UK perusers that haven't contributed to this thread yet, the more expressions of interest that we get to attend the meet, the greater our leverage with distributors/resellers.
   
  The more of you sign up to attend, the greater the likelihood of making it a free event with superb raffle prizes.
   
  So don't be shy, say hello or whatever else you'd like to make public.
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy


----------



## julianbell92

One thing I would add is that I only stumbled (much to my delight!) on the thread by accident. I don't know if the thread can be 'advertised' on the homepage but I think that would stoke up a lot more interest from fellow British head-fiers.


----------



## smial1966

Good idea,
   
  I'll send Jude an email and ask him if he'll publicise the UK meet. Otherwise it's just a case of posting regularly here so that the thread title pops up on the homepage.
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.


----------



## Gofre

I'm moving into a new flat that week, but if time permits I'll certainly be looking at attending. I'm definitely very new to the whole audiophile thing so I don't really have any noteworthy equipment right now, but that's hopefully subject to change! If nothing else I'll have a humble FiiO E17 more budget minded people might be interested in trying, considering it's relative rarity among UK retailers.


----------



## smial1966

Gofre,

We all started out as newbies at some point, so you are most welcome to attend the meet. Bring whatever equipment that you like, as your kit is equally as valid as anyone else's.

Cheers,

Andy.


----------



## smial1966

Guys,
   
  Due to hall space constraints and the desire to keep this event enthusiast focused, I can only invite a maximum of 4-5 distributors/retailers to the meet, so I'm requesting suggestions who you'd like to see there. Please make your suggestions in this thread and if you have contact details PM me. 
   
  I recollect that Justin (Just Audio) and the AmpCity guys were very amenable at the last meet. 
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.


----------



## smial1966

Guys,
   
  I'm in discussion with a very high end manufacturer not a million miles from Cambridge (hint hint) who may bring kit to the meet. 
   
  Keep posting guys as we need to raise the meet profile.
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.


----------



## smial1966

Guys,
   
  Keep posting in this thread to ensure that we're prominent on the head-fi activity listing. 
   
  Any other ideas to promote the meet would be welcomed - what other forums do you guys frequent?
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.


----------



## julianbell92

I would like to demo the dacmagic 100 and plus as it happens, so that would be great if CA could come along! Maybe it would be good if we could get a general dealer along as well as some of the manufacturers, that way we might get a more widespread range of kit to demo?
  
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm in discussion with a very high end manufacturer not a million miles from Cambridge (hint hint) who may bring kit to the meet.
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

Guys,
   
  I'd appreciate some feedback about the audio mart suggestion made to me by a fellow member. I like the idea of selling unused gear at the meet, but I defer to the consensus, which is you by the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.


----------



## smial1966

Julianbell92,
   
  Good call about inviting CA to the meet as I was thinking more esoteric, so I'll make enquiries with CA to see whether they're interested.
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.


----------



## Progenitor

definitely count me in!
  I live in Cambridge, so I don't think it would be a problem for me to bring everything I have except for my OMZ DAC if I can find a way of securing them properly.
  HD650
  K1000 (with a slight defect on the right driver)
  JVC DX1000
  Grade RS-2
  Audiovalve RKV MKII
  Headamp GS-1
  Zhaolu 2.5A with discrete headamp


----------



## smial1966

Guys,
   
  We have our first meet sponsor, it gives me great pleasure to announce that Justin of Just Audio fame has kindly offered to contribute to event costs. So only another three sponsors and we'll have a free meet, which is just (no pun intended) what I had hoped for.
   
  Incidentally, if you're not familiar with Just Audio, do take a look at the website - http://www.justaudio.co.uk/ - as Justin's portable amplifiers are superb.
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.


----------



## alvin sawdust

That's good news Andy, keep up the good work.
   
  Justin was enthusiastic and helpful at the last meet, great little amps too.


----------



## zenpunk

What about using our signatures like last year?
   
  Ps:Oops! just realise Alvin had the same idea


----------



## smial1966

Ah, I see. Yes, excellent idea.


----------



## jr41

That's already a great looking list of equipment on the first page, Andy! Glad to hear Justin is coming along - top chap. This is looking like it's going to be another good meet.


----------



## MrQ

http://silverpioneer.netfirms.com/sx-1980.htm


----------



## jr41

Look. At. The. Size. Of. That. Amp.!


----------



## smial1966

MrQ,
   
  Apparently size (or wattage) isn't important, it's what you do with it that counts! 
   




   
  Andy.
   
  P.S. Listing duly corrected.


----------



## vkvedam

Andy
   
  Just brilliant. Count me in. I shall bring Hifiman HE-5LE, Denon AH-A100, Objective2, Arcam rDAC, Pure i20 and a 17" MacBook Pro plus quite possibly a Neco V3 Dual Mono Amp and any future gear that I might buy in the mean while.
   
  Is it Arcam that you're in talks with? Because they are from Cambridge.
   
  Thanks
  Ven


----------



## smial1966

Ven,
   
  All will be revealed shortly.
   
  I'm visiting the village hall this Thursday evening to check out the power points layout, tables and chairs, kitchenette and so on. Is there anything else that I should consider?
   
  Photo's of the hall layout will be uploaded on Friday and I'll reveal the exact location - would GPS co-ordinates be helpful too?
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.


----------



## vkvedam

I think if you could provide the post code that should be sufficient. Good luck!


----------



## TheAttorney

Count me in as interested, but not sure about being double booked on that date.
   
  But if I do make it, I would bring a Stax O2 Mk1 and BHSE, which, judging from the list so far, would increase the Stax/electrostatic contingent by a substantial amount.
   
  This is assuming the BHSEs really do start shipping in the next few months.


----------



## smial1966

TheAttorney,
   
  Stax and the BHSE would be wonderful additions to the meet - so fingers crossed that you aren't double booked and that the amp ships on time.
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.


----------



## smial1966

*Exciting news guys,*
   
*Mark Dolbear of www.highendworkshop.co.uk and www.electromod.co.uk has kindly agreed to co-sponsor the meet. Mark has pledged to ensure that our event will be free to enter if no more sponsorship is forthcoming - though I'll continue to beaver away on this and contact potential exhibitors.*
   
*As most of you probably already know, Mark is the go to guy if any of your high end kit needs repair or servicing. He's also the distributor for Schiit in the UK and will bring their product range along. Mark has also invited the Stax representative and it's likely that there'll be some SR-009's to audition.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
*P.S. Keep posting messages and let's raise the meet profile. *


----------



## jr41

Awesome! This is fantastic news Andy. Mark was a top bloke to have at last years meet, and who could complain about having a selection of Stax and Schiit gear to listen to! If the SR-009 does make it to the meet, this could be a once in a lifetime opportunity to hear possibly the world's best pair of headphones.
   
  Exciting stuff indeed


----------



## jr41

I see also the Grado PS500 are on the list of headphones being brought. I'm interested to hear how their latest 'hybrid' wood and metal cup combination sounds.


----------



## smial1966

John,
   
  The Grado PS500 (re-cabled with Moon Audio Black Dragon) are mine so you're welcome to give them an extended listen at the meet.
   
  Now then, I'm in discussion with an American boutique amplifier manufacturer to import their solid state headphone amp for the meet. No names yet, as the manufacturer has to check RoHS compliance and make an amp with lead free solder, but if this comes off we're in for a rare sonic treat!
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.


----------



## jr41

Awesome, thanks Andy - I'll be interested to hear how you think they compare to the rest of your stable!


----------



## alvin sawdust

Getting better and better Andy. The possibility of listening to a BHSE with the SR-009 is mouth watering.


----------



## julianbell92

I have to say, this is looking better and better! I'm relishing the prospect of listening to everything I can, it'll really give me a sense of perspective of where I'm at on the audiophile ladder, having never had the chance to try stuff before, and it'll probably result in increased future wallet bashing too!


----------



## JoetheArachnid

I seem to remember that last year everyone who was bringing mains-powered equipment brought a power strip with them. I don't know how necessary it was in the end, but it seems like a good plan this year given that power outlets may be more sparse in a village hall. A number of longer leads might be useful if we need to reach across the room. This is just going from my general impression of village halls and may not be necessary.
   
  Equipment-wise I'll have nothing exciting: probably a laptop, HD 595s, MS-1s, RE-ZEROs, a FiiO E10 and E11 and a couple of DIY amps. If I can get the second DIY amp up and running I'd be interested to do a survey with regards to output impedance. I want to see if the current 'fashion' towards 0-ohm amps is backed up by listeners' ears...


----------



## smial1966

Good call JoetheArachnid,
   
  I'll post photo's of the village hall on Friday with the power outlets marked. As you say, it may be a case of a few multi-plug distribution blocks backed up by longer leads taped to the floor.
   
  I think that DIY amps are very exciting - but perhaps that's just me.
   





   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.


----------



## smial1966

*More exciting equipment news...*
   
*Mark Dolbear will be bringing the Schiit product range along, so there'll be an Asgard, Valhalla, Lyr, Bi Frost and probably the soon to be released "midrange" products, the Mjolnir (balanced amp) and Gungnir (balanced DAC) to audition. *
   
*Cheers*,
   
*Andy*.


----------



## Saintkeat

I'll be in London from 18th August to 9th September. Unfortunately, if this meet happens on the 15th September I won't be able to make it =(


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *More exciting equipment news...*
> 
> *Mark Dolbear will be bringing the Schiit product range along, so there'll be an Asgard, Valhalla, Lyr, Bi Frost and probably the soon to be released "midrange" products, the Mjolnir (balanced amp) and Gungnir (balanced DAC) to audition. *
> 
> ...


 

  I'm happy with my system at the moment, with no plans to upgrade - with the exception of the DAC. The Bifrost looks like it could be a cost effective upgrade to my Little Dot DAC_I, so I'll be interested to give it a listen. Do you know if Mark will be selling at the meet Andy? Cheers.


----------



## smial1966

Sorry Saintkeat but I can't change the meet date now.
   
  John, I'll email Mark to ascertain whether he'll be selling gear on the day.  
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.


----------



## Saintkeat

Yes I figured. Shame I'll miss it.
   
  Know anywhere in London where I could give Leckerton amps and Justin Audio amps a try?


----------



## nickosiris

Interested. How much stuff I bring will be dependent on how I get there though. I don't run a car myself but I might be able to drag along someone who does.
   
  I can at the very least bring my HiFiMan HM-801 and HM-602. Probably ATH-W1000X too and (assuming motorized transport) Burson HA-160. I also carry a pair of Radius DDM on me at all times but what's the etiquette on IEMs at these things? I don't want to be sharing ear goop with anyone...


----------



## smial1966

*jr41 *
   
  John, Mark will be selling Schiit gear at the meet. If the hall has wi-fi access or a BT Openzone network he'll accept credit cards, otherwise a cheque with guarantee card will suffice.  
   
*nickosiris*
   
  That's a nice selection of great gear you've got there.
   
  Regarding IEM's and the unhygienic prospect of sharing earwax, if attendees want to try other peoples IEM's, then I'd suggest that they bring some disposable foam tips to the meet with them. 
   
*Saintkeat*
   
  I suggest that you email Justin (sales@justaudio.co.uk) and ask whether he'd be willing to sell you an amp on a trial basis, subject to returning it in mint condition within a reasonable time if you don't like the sound. 
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.


----------



## jr41

Quote:


smial1966 said:


> John, Mark will be selling Schiit gear at the meet. If the hall has wi-fi access or a BT Openzone network he'll accept credit cards, otherwise a cheque with guarantee card will suffice.


 

 Awesome, thanks Andy.


----------



## smial1966

*More exciting equipment news...*
   
*32bit/384kHz bit-perfect master files playback anyone? I will have an exaSound e18 DAC at the meet and am keen to listen to 384kHz high resolution music files - if I can find a website to download them from in the E.U. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *


----------



## smial1966

*Manufacturer update...*
   
*I've contacted Arcam and Cambridge Audio about the meet and both companies are considering whether to attend. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## vkvedam

That should make this a big hit and in particular people could listen to the rDAC, rPAC and the new drDock. Cambridge DAC100 and DACMagic Plus should be good to audition as well.


----------



## smial1966

*vkvedam*,
   
  I really hope that Arcam and Cambridge Audio do decide to attend the meet, but nothing has been confirmed yet. 
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.


----------



## smial1966

Guys,
   
  I've just been informed that Cambridge Audio aren't based in Cambridge anymore but have offices in London (SE1) and a manufacturing base in China.
   
  Presumably Southwark Audio doesn't have the same kudos as their former location. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.


----------



## Nulliverse

Am very much up for this. Will only bringing portable audio though, so a mix of DAPs, IEMs and portable cans. I'd give you specifics, but to be honest my inventory will be completely different by September! 2 things I'll be sure to have however (other than my CIEM) will be my Cowon J3 and Aurisonics ASG-1, which by then will no doubt be modified into the dual driver ASG-2.
   
  I've been looking for a UK event like this since joining Head-fi....


----------



## smial1966

*Nulliverse,*
   
  You are most welcome to attend and will have a great time auditioning different gear and chatting to fellow enthusiasts.
   
*Meeting venue update...*
   
  I visited the village hall this afternoon and it's great. There is onsite parking for 40+ vehicles and the hall is spacious with ample tables and chairs. There are also twelve double wall sockets evenly distributed around the hall, so with a few distribution blocks there should be enough electrical sockets.
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.


----------



## Nulliverse

Thanks Smial1966... and the venue sounds perfect!


----------



## smial1966

*More exciting equipment news..*
   
*I'm in conversation with Louis Motek of www.lessloss.com to borrow a Laminar Streamer for our meet, which will probably be a UK exclusive as this product hasn't been released yet. **When I first mooted the idea to Louis he said "I would love to do this". Louis is a true enthusiast and audio innovator so check out the LessLoss website if you're unaware of the brand. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## smial1966

*Budget equipment news...*
   
*Cost conscious audiophiles will be pleased to know that there will be a Matrix Rip USB dac 24bit 96khz headphone amplifier at the meet. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## EddieE

Had somehow missed this thread, thanks for organising Smaial. Potentially up for it, but would have to see what was going on closer to the date. Assuming I can make it, I'd be able to bring along Stax SR-303, beyerdynamic ET1000 and DT1350 and the "Yamalux" mod of the Yamaha HP-1 again, and anything else I'd picked up along the way since then.


----------



## smial1966

*EddieE*
   
*Thanks for posting and you're most welcome to attend the meet with your gear.*
   
*Raising the meet profile is challenging as there are so many active threads on head-fi and maintaining prominence in the `Recent Head-Fi Activity' section requires regular message posting. I posted a message last night and watched it move down the rankings and disappear from the recent activity panel within 5 minutes.  *
   
*So keep posting regularly guys!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *


----------



## julianbell92

You could add my Sony Discman D11 PCDP to the sources list, it's basic but better than most modern PCDPs and people might want to try it to see if they'd like to pick one up for a fiver on ebay like I did. I'll bring a handful of CDs with it to test it with, and people can either use the headphone out, which can sound a little bright to my ears, depending on the headphones and the (surprisingly decent) bass boost setting, or run the line-out into an amp of their choosing.
   
  The meet is shaping up to be fantastic already, I checked out the venue's website and it looks superb, lovely and scenic as well!


----------



## julianbell92

I'd like to throw the 'Action On Hearing Loss' charity into the hat as an appropriate charity nomination!


----------



## smial1966

*julianbell92*
   
*Excellent suggestion for the meet charity.*
   
*Bar Hill village hall is adjacent to a recreation ground, hence the expanse of greenery in the website photo. BUT don't be fooled into thinking that your Sat Nav is leading you astray as you drive through a housing estate and into what appears to be a cul de sac, as the village hall is at the end of the road. Do remember to enter the postcode - CB23 8SU  and  171 The Spinney - otherwise you'll end up streets away.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *
* *


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle related ramblings...*
   
*There will be an event raffle with some great prizes. So far Justin (Just Audio) has kindly agreed to donate one of his products and Mark Dolbear (highendworkshop) will likewise donate a headphone. I will bung in a pair of unused headphones and a used but mint condition portable headphone amplifier. Hopefully more prizes will be added as the meet gathers momentum. *
   
*So... is £2 a ticket a fair price to charge for potentially winning some great prizes?*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## EddieE

£2 a ticket sounds fair to me.


----------



## julianbell92

£2 a ticket would be great


----------



## Dazhead

Just found this thread...I'd love to come down in September and think £2 is very reasonable.

Only just stepping into head-fi and not sure my kit is high end/rare enough to bring but let me know if you want it anyway.

AKG 701
Grado SR325i
ATH-M50
Sennheiser PX-100
Pro-ject headbox 2


----------



## smial1966

*Dazhead,*
   
*For a head-fi newcomer you've amassed some great headphones and are most welcome to attend.*
   
*We all started out as newbies at some point, so whether a persons gear is relatively modest or hugely extravagant is immaterial to the meet, as the event is about enthusiasts gathering to try out each others kit and have a great time. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy, *


----------



## smial1966

*Tubes anyone?...*
   
*I've recently discovered the sonic delights of tube amplification and have ordered a Woo Audio WA6. Changing both the rectifier and driver/power tubes affects the amps sonic characteristics, which is a relatively inexpensive `tweak' for us perennial tinkerers. So the tiny boutique company that I ordered my tubes from is considering attending our event, but they are concerned that there won't be any tube aficionado's here apart from me.*
   
*So guys, if you like and use tubes speak up, as there's the possibility of getting a real tube expert to attend with his stock of NOS tubes. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *


----------



## alvin sawdust

Love tube amplification Andy. Have owned DarkVoice and Leben amps but unusually for me, have settled on a SS amp for the time being.
  Would love to be bringing  the Leben to the meet but unfortunately had to sell it to raise funds for an imminent house move.
  By the time the meet comes round I might have another tube amp.


----------



## TheAttorney

Well, assuming my BHSE does indeed arrive in time, I'd be interested in tube rolling to something better than the stock JJ EL34s. Needs 2 x matched pairs. For new tubes, I'm interested in the Shuguang Treasure series, 'cos they look cooler than the standard thin shape. For NOS, I guess it must be the classic and pricey Mullard xf2s etc.


----------



## zenpunk

Everybody is going to love tubes after listening to my Little Dot MKVI+


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> Everybody is going to love tubes after listening to my Little Dot MKVI+


 


  Hey Didier, is that your new toy, what headphones are you using on it?


----------



## zenpunk

Hi Alvin,
  I got convinced tubes was the way to go after listening to your Darkvoice 337SE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Mainly HE-500 (previously had HE-6 but after another pair) and JVC DX1000.


----------



## smial1966

*alvin sawdust,*
   
*I feel your pain having to sell the Leben, as I've lusted after one for ages but can only afford a WA6 at the moment. **You may be interested in auditioning the DSHA-1 headphone amplifier by ECP Audio that I'll have at the meet, as it's solid state but apparently sounds incredibly tube like.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## alvin sawdust

Thats great, those chinese amps are value for money. Looking forward to hearing my LCD-2s  on your Little Dot if I can source a balanced cable.
  I take it you have a balanced dac?
  
  Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> Hi Alvin,
> I got convinced tubes was the way to go after listening to your Darkvoice 337SE
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Tell me about it mate, sounded gorgeous with some tubes rolled into it. The lad I sold it to lives in Sheffield, will give him a heads up about the meet.
  The ECP amp sounds interesting, look forward to trying that.


  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *alvin sawdust,*
> 
> *I feel your pain having to sell the Leben, as I've lusted after one for ages but can only afford a WA6 at the moment. **You may be interested in auditioning the DSHA-1 headphone amplifier by ECP Audio that I'll have at the meet, as it's solid state but apparently sounds incredibly tube like.*
> 
> ...


----------



## alvin sawdust

Just been looking at ECP's website, looks like some serious gear.
   
  Do you own the amp Andy or are they sending one for demo?


----------



## smial1966

*Hi Alvin,*
   
*Doug from ECP is making an RoHS compliant DSHA-1 specifically for me, which is quite an undertaking as it involves using a different PCB, lead free solder and swapping a few components. It'll be the first UK DSHA-1, so an exclusive of sorts. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## alvin sawdust

Lucky you Andy. Should be a treat to listen to.
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Hi Alvin,*
> 
> *Doug from ECP is making an RoHS compliant DSHA-1 specifically for me, which is quite an undertaking as it involves using a different PCB, lead free solder and swapping a few components. It'll be the first UK DSHA-1, so an exclusive of sorts. *
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*alvin sawdust,*
   
*I hope that it'll sound fantastic. It will be interesting doing an A/B listening test between it and the WA6 using the same cans and music.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## smial1966

*Great news for us tube lovers..*
   
*I'm very pleased to announce that we'll have a real tube guru at the meet. Steve the proprietor of Mullard Magic (*http://www.mullardmagic.co.uk/mullard/default.aspx) *will be present with a sample of NOS tubes from his vast stock.*
   
*Steve is a bona fide enthusiast and has guided my tube purchases with candor and good humour - he actually dissuaded me from buying a more expensive tube that he had and recommended a cheaper one from his stock. *
   
*Good stuff.*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## nickosiris

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Great news for us tube lovers..*
> 
> *I'm very pleased to announce that we'll have a real tube guru at the meet. Steve the proprietor of Mullard Magic (*http://www.mullardmagic.co.uk/mullard/default.aspx) *will be present with a sample of NOS tubes from his vast stock.*
> 
> ...


 

 Right that's decided then, I'm coming!
   
  For headphone listening all my stuff is solid state, but my living room hifi is blessed with both a Decware SE84ZS and the 20th anniversary edition of the Audion Silver Night. I was supposed to decide which I liked better and sell the other, but I can't let either go at the mo  so I have the luxury of choice. Also my phono stage has a couple of 12AX7 in it. Oh and even my CD player has a 6H30 as an output buffer. You could say I like valves...


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Great news for us tube lovers..*
> 
> *I'm very pleased to announce that we'll have a real tube guru at the meet. Steve the proprietor of Mullard Magic (*http://www.mullardmagic.co.uk/mullard/default.aspx) *will be present with a sample of NOS tubes from his vast stock.*
> 
> ...


 

 Blimey, You sure have got a lot of treats lined up for us head-fi'ers Andy! You would have to be insane not to want to come to this meet!


----------



## smial1966

*Hi John,*
   
*If everything goes according to plan we'll have a fantastic meet with a nice blend of old and cutting edge gear to audition. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Dazhead

Getting well excited about this now!!!

Don't want to hi-jack but I guess we're trying to raise the thread profile anyway so a quick question...

If you were offered the little dot mkIII or mkV for the same money to be used with k701/SR325i/ATH-M50, which do you think would bring out the best of these headphones?


----------



## Nulliverse

@ Julianbell92, I'd be fascinated to hear this D11 PCDP. There's something very exciting about overlooked old skool portable source! Your post also prompted me to look into this, where I found very good comparison of old Sony PCDPs
   
  £2 sounds more than reasonable Smial. This is shaping up to be a very interesting and enjoyable event.


----------



## smial1966

*Dazhead & Nulliverse,*
   
*I'll defer to more knowledgeable members to advise you on which Little Dot to pick.*
   
*Event entry is free! *  *The £2 refers to the price of buying a raffle ticket.*
   
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *


----------



## Ra97oR

Hmm, how did I miss this thread again.. Hoping to see you all again.

Can't confirm as of now, but I do wish to join again.

STAX SR-404 Sig with LE pads, maybe the same Audio Technica setup as last year as well. Of course, the Beyer DT150, which well exceeded my expectation should be there at least if I am able to come.


----------



## smial1966

*Ra97or,*
   
*You are most welcome to attend this years meet. *





   
*The challenge I face raising awareness of the event, is that when most UK head-fi members probably peruse the site in the evening, is when the Americans start becoming active and post thread messages. You'd be amazed how quickly a thread drops off of the recent activity board when the USA wakes up!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Ra97oR

I added a more tidy link to my signature, I suggest everyone does the same. This thread is very easy to miss, but also too good for our UK and even EU Head-Fier to miss. 

Copy that to the signature for the more tidy version of the link. 

```
[url=http://www.head-fi.org/t/601003/uk-2012-head-fi-meet-september-15th-cambridgeshire]United Kingdom 2012 Head-Fi Meet - September 15th Cambridgeshire[/url]
```


----------



## digitaldave

Been away for a while, and just found this thread. I'm only about half an hour away, so will try to attend. I can bring some kit along - Denon / Lawton Audio MD5000 (Denon AH-D5000 with some magic done to them), HeadRoom Micro Amp and DAC, not sure what surce but probably a 13" MacBook Pro driving the DAC via USB, fed by some CDs as my iTunes library is not high bit rate.

Regards,

Dave.


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle update...*
   
*The first confirmed raffle prize is an RSA Emmeline `The Hornet' portable headphone amp in black with a rather fetching gold volume knob. Mint condition, unused with charger, box, instructions, pouch, battery and Cardas mini to mini cable. Retails for $370 or £231.*
   
*Possibly yours for a £2 raffle ticket at the meet.  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## jr41

Can we buy more than one ticket?


----------



## shamrock134

Is the venue easy to get to via public transport?


----------



## smial1966

*Hi John,*
   
*I don't think that attendees should be limited to how many raffle tickets they buy, as all proceeds are going to charity.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *


----------



## smial1966

*shamrock134,*
   
*Bar Hill village is well served by buses from Cambridge bus depot. The Citi 5 (operated by Stagecoach) leaves every 20 minutes on Saturdays. The closest stop to the village hall is near Apple Trees. Link to bus timetable below.*
   
http://www.travelineeastanglia.org.uk/ea/XSLT_TTB_REQUEST?language=en&command=direct&net=ea&line=20005&sup=A&project=y08&outputFormat=0&itdLPxx_displayHeader=false&itdLPxx_sessionID=EAEM_97_493743453&lineVer=1
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## shamrock134

Thanks smial, that means I might be able to attend.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Not sure if there's any gear I can bring that isn't already listed on page 1 though. I don't see a D7000 or Edition 8 on the list yet?


----------



## smial1966

*shamrock134,*
   
*An Ultrasone Edition 8 and Denon D7000 would be most welcome additions to the meet.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *


----------



## Taurine

I'm a real noob, may i come along? I found this thread while googling to find a headphone showroom. Just yesterday I got my first (portable) headphone amp, a Fiio E11, which I use with Jays Q-Jays and a Rockboxed iRiver iHP-140. I would like to get some better headphones but I don't know what I want. Also I live about 15 minutes away from the venue!


----------



## smial1966

*Taurine,*
   
*You are most welcome to attend. It'll be an excellent opportunity for you to audition some great gear and chat to fellow enthusiasts.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## smial1966

*Equipment update...*
   
*We'll have an Audiotrak Dr. DAC2 DX MUSES unit at the meet. Another moderately priced DAC/Headphone Amplifier.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## smial1966

*Another equipment update...*
   
*Halide Design have agreed to send a DAC HD v1.0 to the meet. This is an innovative design combining a DAC in a tiny enclosure incorporated into a Wireworld cable. One cable end is USB terminated with the other post DAC ends being RCA plugs. Have a look at the Halide website - *http://www.halidedesign.com/dachd/ - *and do check out the great reviews on Computer Audio and Headfonia. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Julian H

smial1966 said:


> *Another equipment update...*
> 
> *Halide Design have agreed to send a DAC HD v1.0 to the meet. This is an innovative design combining a DAC in a tiny enclosure incorporated into a Wireworld cable. One cable end is USB terminated with the other post DAC ends being RCA plugs. Have a look at the Halide website - *http://www.halidedesign.com/dachd/ - *and do check out the great reviews on Computer Audio and Headfonia. *
> 
> ...




That's great news Andy. I have been wanting to check one of those out!

J


----------



## smial1966

*Julian H,*
   
*I'm in discussion with Halide Design about offering Head-Fi meet attendees a discount on their products, so do stay tuned for further updates.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## jamescodway

Andy, hello.
   
  Just came across the thread... thanks for organising a UK event!
   
  I'll need to see whether I'll be able to attend but if so, see my sig for prospective equipment list.
   
  Best
   
  James


----------



## Swimsonny

Me and my buddy are interested!


----------



## smial1966

*Retailer update...*
   
*I'm pleased to announce that Amp City (www.ampcity.co.uk) will be attending our meet. The guys from Amp City are an amenable bunch and brought some great gear to last years event. If you're not aware of brands like audio-gd, Matrix, Calyx and Musiland, do check out their website.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *


----------



## jr41

That's awesome news! AmpCity brought a TON of great gear with them last time, and as Andy says, they're a really friendly bunch.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Well done Andy, you are doing a superb job of organising this meet


----------



## kofk

count me in. i will bring along MARANTZ SA7003- STAX  SRM-006TII-SR 404  STAX SRM-212 SR-202 PURE I-20 APPLE IPOD G6 HIFIMAN HM-601 SLIM S:FLO2 MACBOOK PRO 13"


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Well done Andy, you are doing a superb job of organising this meet


 
   
  X2
   
  Quote: 





kofk said:


> count me in. i will bring along MARANTZ SA7003- STAX  SRM-006TII-SR 404  STAX SRM-212 SR-202 PURE I-20 APPLE IPOD G6 HIFIMAN HM-601 SLIM S:FLO2 MACBOOK PRO 13"


 

 Nice selection of gear kofk!


----------



## Ra97oR

More STAX is always welcomed!

Can't wait to listen to a non modded 404 side by side.


----------



## kofk

Thank you. I have the feeling attending such a meet, and hearing all those source/amp combos that my wallet is in serious trouble afterwords. Should the STAX 009/blue Hawaii make an appearance i am almost too scared to audition it


----------



## Ra97oR

I heard the SR-009 out of a mediocre source into 727-II, even with that, expect massive jaw dropping. With a good source and even better amp... *hides*


----------



## zenpunk

Please, let's keep things in perspective. I heard the SR-009 out of a great source at the last meet and while I can understand why many people dig it,  it just didn't appeal to me and didn't  suit the type of musics I am into. I might still get one when I am an OAP and only listen to classical and jazz


----------



## Swimsonny

Well looks like me and my buddy will be coming and the prospect of all of these phones is just awesome.
   
  I have not got much to bring but if any one is interested in any of what i have i will of course bring it! Check my profile!


----------



## lewisthemusician

I will consider joining although I may be at uni by then so not to sure, also I don't want to seem like a newbie compared to you guys haha


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





lewisthemusician said:


> I will consider joining although I may be at uni by then so not to sure, also I don't want to seem like a newbie compared to you guys haha


 


  Thats the whole point of these sorta things. Im still quite new and stuff as is my mate so you need not worry


----------



## lewisthemusician

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Thats the whole point of these sorta things. Im still quite new and stuff as is my mate so you need not worry


 


  haha cheers, I will definitely reconsider it then, I like the idea of the market stools where people can sell their stuff on


----------



## smial1966

*Jazz, mmmm, nice!  *




   
*lewisthemusician, Swimsonny is correct that attending a meet is a great way to audition lots of great gear in a friendly atmosphere. We were all newbies at some stage, so do come along and bring your kit. *
   
*If there's enough support for the idea we'll have an audio mart at the meet where attendees can sell gear, but this will be restricted to one table, as the event is primarily about listening to equipment and not trying to flog your Amstrad midi system!  *



* *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*


----------



## vkvedam

Great job Andy! And how can I forget Ampcity after having won the raffle at last year's meet. Great guys...


----------



## smial1966

*vkvedam,*
   
*I'm hoping that this years raffle will have even more prizes, so start saving up, as all proceeds go to charity and there will be some great gear to win.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*


----------



## Swimsonny

I am happy to let people audition my monoprices 8320s  as they have not really hit the UK  i know their in ears but i don't mind!


----------



## Dazhead

I bought a little dot mkIII last week which I'm happy to bring along if there's interest.


----------



## ThatPhilDude

I'll come but I can't promise what i'll bring as I only have a fiio E7 and a grado SR125i but hopefully by then I can afford some serious upgrades.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Real shame i can't make this as i will be away for 4 days at the time, if it is OK with the organisers i would very much like to donate a new pair of headphones with one of my own cables for the raffle.


----------



## smial1966

*Kabelmeister,*
   
*That's a very generous offer, thank you very much. I've sent you a PM about arrangements. *
   
*As the event organiser I'd be happy to display a selection of your gear and represent you `in absentia'.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *


----------



## smial1966

*Exciting event raffle prizes update...*
   
*Frank a.k.a. Kabelmeister has very generously donated a pair of HiFiMan HE-400 headphones recabled with one of his superb custom cables. Additionally, Frank has also donated 3 Silver iPod line out docks too.*
   
*What superb prizes donated by a great guy.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## smial1966

*Folks,*
   
*As I'll be representing Toxic Cables or more specifically Frank `in absentia' at the meet, he's asked me to let you know that if there's a specific cable from www.toxic-cables.co.uk that you'd like to audition, inform me at least two weeks before September 15th and Frank will ensure that I have it at the meet.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## julianbell92

What an absolute gent, Frank was wonderful to deal with for the lusciously soft and flexible copper I used on my recable.
  
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Exciting event raffle prizes update...*
> 
> *Frank a.k.a. Kabelmeister has very generously donated a pair of HiFiMan HE-400 headphones recabled with one of his superb custom cables. Additionally, Frank has also donated 3 Silver iPod line out docks too.*
> 
> ...


----------



## cogsand gears

I agree Julian, the finest customer service and communication I have ever experienced - anywhere. An absolute diamond. His stranded silver is also absolutelty beautiful stuff, both visualy and SQ wise.
   
  Its a real shame he wont be able to make it there.


----------



## Swimsonny

Interested in giving this ago with my HD580s!
   
  http://toxic-cables.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=52
  Thanks


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Interested in giving this ago with my HD580s!
> 
> http://toxic-cables.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=52
> Thanks


 


  Will be sure to have it there with Andy.


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Will be sure to have it there with Andy.


 


  Thanks man hopefully i might have that sorta money by then to afford that as i would like to upgrade my cable. Obviously thats if i like its performance!


----------



## smial1966

*Swimsonny,*
   
*Start saving up for that Toxic Cable as I've an inclination that you'll like it. *
   
*You'll also need cash to enter the event raffle and potentially win some fantastic prizes.*
   





   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Swimsonny,*
> 
> *Start saving up for that Toxic Cable as I've an inclination that you'll like it. *
> 
> ...


 

 Free day out my end up being expensive with the company stand as well as the raffle which prizes are already looking attractive! How much we looking at per ticket?
   
  Sonny


----------



## smial1966

*Sonny,*
   
*What do you mean by the company stand reference below? If you're intending to attend as a retailer please PM me, if however you're hoping to sell some of your unused gear on the audio mart table there is no charge for this. *
   
Free day out my end up being expensive with the company stand as well as the raffle which prizes are already looking attractive! How much we looking at per ticket?
   
*The raffle tickets are £2 each.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Swimsonny

smial1966 said:


> *Sonny,*
> 
> *What do you mean by the company stand reference below? If you're intending to attend as a retailer please PM me, if however you're hoping to sell some of your unused gear on the audio mart table there is no charge for this. *
> 
> ...




Oh no sorry I meant with the company stands that will be their and it will be enticing to buy! 

Ooh nice I'll be having a few of them!


----------



## smial1966

*Sonny,*
   
*Thanks for the clarification.*
   
*The raffle prizes should be excellent and well worth buying a few tickets. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Swimsonny

Andy just in case you would like to any if my headphones/amps/sources/cables in my inventory are available to be brought!
I think the stratus RCA interconnect is great and propel should try it and as for the other stuff it's up to you?

Sonny


----------



## lewisthemusician

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Sonny,*
> 
> *Thanks for the clarification.*
> 
> ...


 

 Pshh, I never win these things anyway  lol


----------



## smial1966

*lewisthemusician,*
   
*Statistically your chances of winning a prize will be much greater in the meet raffle than other competitions. If you reckon on 150 attendees each buying a ticket and there being a minimum of 10 great prizes, you have a 1 in 15 chance of winning. Obviously these odds change if more tickets are bought. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## lewisthemusician

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *lewisthemusician,*
> 
> *Statistically your chances of winning a prize will be much greater in the meet raffle than other competitions. If you reckon on 150 attendees each buying a ticket and there being a minimum of 10 great prizes, you have a 1 in 15 chance of winning. Obviously these odds change if more tickets are bought. *
> 
> ...


 
  hmm, I do need some more stuff/better stuff, I shall purchase 20 raffle tickets!


----------



## EddieE

Hm...
   
  Not sure its a good idea to offer multiple tickets per member; someone can just spam tickets and get a 90% chance of a high value product for cheap and that's not in the spirit of things really.
   
  Every attendee should have an equal chance of winning. That's the way we did it last year. My advice would be to set the ticket price at the level you need to cover costs and have it one ticket per attendee.


----------



## lewisthemusician

Quote: 





eddiee said:


> Hm...
> 
> Not sure its a good idea to offer multiple tickets per member; someone can just spam tickets and get a 90% chance of a high value product for cheap and that's not in the spirit of things really.
> 
> Every attendee should have an equal chance of winning. That's the way we did it last year. My advice would be to set the ticket price at the level you need to cover costs and have it one ticket per attendee.


 

 Or ignore the charity and just hand out 1 per person as they walk through the door


----------



## smial1966

*EddieE & lewisthemusician,*
   
*As the event costs have now been generously covered by the meet sponsors, the sole purpose of the raffle is to raise as much money as possible for charitable causes. Therefore I have no problem with attendees buying multiple tickets, as if a person spends more money on the raffle, then why shouldn't they have a statistically greater chance of winning a great prize?*
   
*The only lottery stipulation that I'll make is that each attendee can only win one prize regardless of the number of tickets they've purchased. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *


----------



## Dazhead

That seems fair, and money for charity....win win surely?


----------



## smial1966

*Equipment update...*
   
*Should have a TTVJ Apex Peak with a couple of different rectifier tubes to try out. Very nice.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Equipment update...*
> 
> *Should have a TTVJ Apex Peak with a couple of different rectifier tubes to try out. Very nice.*
> 
> ...


 
   
  Very nice, I've read lots of good things about that amp.


----------



## digitaldave

Andy,

I can bring my Westone UM2 IEMs for people to try if they have their own tips - Comply T-100 will fit, as will Sure tri-flanges etc.

Dave.


----------



## smial1966

*Good stuff Dave,*
   
*I'll ensure that there is a selection of different size disposable foam tips for attendees to use if they try other members IEM's. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## smial1966

*Equipment update...*
   
*I'm in discussion with an American distributor to bring a soon to be released Cary HH-1 hybrid (tube/solid state) headphone amp to the meet. It's likely that the amp will be modified to sound even better by upgrading capacitors, power supply etc.*
   
*Good stuff.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Ra97oR

Heard good things from Cary, can't wait to hear more of their gear.


----------



## smial1966

*So this is a bit left field...*
   
*I've been offered the use of a Nanotec Nespa Pro unit for the meet and wondered whether there's any interest to try this `tweak' out. *
*Apparently there are complimentary reviews on 6moons about this gadget and I'm keen to try it. So if there's enough interest I suggest bringing your CD and a copy, we then `treat' your copy with the Nespa Pro and compare the results with the original.*
   
*Sound interesting?*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle incidental...*
   
*If any meet attendees have any unused gear in good condition that they'd like to donate as raffle prizes then please PM me. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## smial1966

*Guess folks are too busy eating their Easter eggs to bother about this thread at the moment.*
   
*Speaking of which, where'd I leave my chocolate?*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   




* *


----------



## lewisthemusician

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Guess folks are too busy eating their Easter eggs to bother about this thread at the moment.*
> 
> *Speaking of which, where'd I leave my chocolate?*
> 
> ...


 

 Nope, I'm still following it, I'm just trying to find out which dates I go back to uni so I know if I can make it or not.
   
  If I can make it I'll bring my Roland RH-300's along, I want to hear a comparison between them and the m50's


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Guess folks are too busy eating their Easter eggs to bother about this thread at the moment.*
> 
> *Speaking of which, where'd I leave my chocolate?*
> 
> ...


 

 Following as well. Don't forget after-meet libations and feasts. We only have five months to prepare.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





mrq said:


> Following as well. Don't forget after-meet libations and feasts. We only have five months to prepare.


 

 Deffo up for a post meet drink and dinner. Are there any good places close to the venue?


----------



## Akash

Hello, can I come to this meet?
   
  Any guys from London, wana meet locally to try each others earphones, mp3's ect..


----------



## lewisthemusician

Quote: 





akash said:


> Hello, can I come to this meet?
> 
> Any guys from London, wana meet locally to try each others earphones, mp3's ect..


 


  Anyone can go to this meet, i'm in London, I think we should should organize a London Meet as well


----------



## smial1966

*Akash,*
   
*Everyone is welcome to attend the meet regardless of where they live. *
   
*As this is my neck of the woods, well I do live 50 miles away but let's not split hairs, I'll enquire of my Cambridge contacts where they'd recommend for post meet jollity. *
   
*I was thinking a hog roast and semi-naked dancing girls - but then I woke up! *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Akash

Quote: 





lewisthemusician said:


> Anyone can go to this meet, i'm in London, I think we should should organize a London Meet as well


 
   
Hello, Cheers for the reply, Yes would be nice to have a meet in London too!
   
Sept 15th is abit far away...but this meeting is an awesome idea... 
I'm gona come..


----------



## Akash

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Akash,*
> 
> *Everyone is welcome to attend the meet regardless of where they live. *
> 
> ...


 

Hey Andy, 
   
Thank you for your reply and welcoming to this meet of yours..awesome idea...kool!
   
I'm definitely gona come, it's a good 5 months away.. (
   
Anyone from London want to get together before then let me know..
   
Well anyone from London or near by or even if you happen to be in London visiting ect...
   
Thank you again.
   
Akash


----------



## Gofre

My flat move has been pushed a few days earlier, which pretty much frees me up to attend. Plus there's a fabled STAX SR 009, how can I say no now? As said before I'll be able to bring a FiiO E17, but I'll also be bringing a set of Minerva Mi-3 custom IEMs, the "flagship" three driver headphone from one of the few custom IEM manufacturers based here in the UK (There's only two as far as I can tell). Obviously sound isn't really objectively testable, such is life with customs, but they'll be on hand if anyone wants to take a look.


----------



## smial1966

*Gofre,*
   
*You are most welcome and I'll ensure that there are foam tips available at the meet so that attendees can audition your IEM hygienically.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Toxic Cables

I don't see the Audez'e LCD-3 or the Sennheiser HD800 on the list of headphones, if there is none by the time of the meet i will send mine over.


----------



## ThatPhilDude

Hell yeah so along with the SR-009 the LCD-2 and various Hifimans well have all the best cans in the world under the roof. Now all we need is an Orpheus system and the K1000 for the complete experience.


----------



## smial1966

*Equipment update...*
   
*Now this is exciting! *
   
*Linnenberg Audio - *http://www.linnenberg-audio.de/html/products.html - *will be launching a brand new product at the meet. The u:c:a combines a USB, DAC, S/PDIF and Headphone Amplifier with a linear regulated power supply.*
   
*The DAC section will be identical to the udc1 (please refer to the link above) and the headphone amplifier will have discrete construction using dual transistors from Zetex, 2 x 500mW continuous sine power output and 1 Ohm output impedance. *
   
*I'll post more details as these preliminary specifications are updated and precise measurement data is released.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## lewisthemusician

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Equipment update...*
> 
> *Now this is exciting! *
> 
> ...


 

 That website is absolutely atrocious lol


----------



## smial1966

*lewisthemusician,*
   
*The Linnenberg Audio website is simple, but I like the rudimentary nature, as it suggests to me that all of their energy goes into designing audio kit and not into flashy website design.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## lewisthemusician

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *lewisthemusician,*
> 
> *The Linnenberg Audio website is basic, but I like the rudimentary nature, as it suggests to me that all of their energy goes into designing audio kit and not into flashy website design.*
> 
> ...


 

 I'll build them a much better website in exchange for some top tier IEM's  haha


----------



## Type35

The last London meet was a blast so count me in for this one.
  I can bring an HRT Music Streamer 2 and Creative Aurvana Live.


----------



## alvin sawdust

The linnenberg stuff looks interesting Andy but can't find anything on the U:C:A.


----------



## smial1966

*alvin sawdust,*
   
*The Linnenberg u:c:a is a prototype and won't be released for a few months yet. The designer gave me the preliminary specifications to post and is quite keen to attend the meet if he's not too busy.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## FragmentedGod

Hey,
   
  I've just found this thread and already really looking forward to it.  I'm in London so not sure yet how I'll be making my way up, so if people are driving and want to share fuel costs etc. then that would be great.  I'm also up for a smaller/sooner meet up in London (I think Akash was asking about this?) that would obviously not be anything compared to the brilliant event that Andy is putting together for us all.
   
  I have a couple of questions though, so thought I'd stick 'em in here.
   
  I've seen the Lawton mods mentioned a few times around here, which includes upgraded cables.  I had a look at www.toxic-cables.co.uk and didn't see anything on there for Denon.  Is that a possibility?  I also saw that someone requested a cable for his Senn HD-580s, which I was going to leave at home, but I'll have to try that out as well!
   
  Regarding the raffle, I really like Andy's suggestion: more tickets = more money for charity, so that should be encouraged, but I agree that people shouldn't be able to win more prizes so that the results are more balanced.  I was thinking, though, that perhaps all the prizes could be drawn, and then at the end any one who won more than one prize could choose the one that they want most and the rest would go back in?  It may be that this is what you intend already, it just occurred to me that if you won a prize and then won something after that that you wanted more it would be a shame to penalise the person for donating more to charity!
   
  Thanks for putting this together!  The effort from the members here as well as the generosity of the professionals is amazing.
   
  Chase


----------



## smial1966

*Hey Chase,*
   
*Welcome to the grooviest thread on head-fi.*
   
*It would be good if the London contingent could organise a car share and split fuel costs.*
   
*My thoughts on the raffle are that the prizes won't be assigned a designation, i.e. 1st prize, 2nd prize and so on, thereby allowing winners to pick whatever they want from the many items on offer. Also, it'll be one prize per person irrespective of the number of tickets each individual purchases.   *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## FragmentedGod

That makes perfect sense.  That is an excellent way to do it!


----------



## julianbell92

I've recabled my D2000s with Toxic Cables copper myself (check out my album) and they'll have Lawton's Leather Angle Pads on them, as well as Dynamat on the inner circle of the back of each driver (and inside the cups).
  
  Quote: 





fragmentedgod said:


> I've seen the Lawton mods mentioned a few times around here, which includes upgraded cables.  I had a look at www.toxic-cables.co.uk and didn't see anything on there for Denon.  Is that a possibility?  I also saw that someone requested a cable for his Senn HD-580s, which I was going to leave at home, but I'll have to try that out as well!


----------



## smial1966

*julianbell92,*
   
*Your D2000's are an enticing proposition with those modifications and it'll be interesting to compare them at the meet with other cans. I'll bet that they upscale well and are a match for more expensive headphones. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fragmentedgod said:


> I had a look at www.toxic-cables.co.uk and didn't see anything on there for Denon.  Is that a possibility?  I also saw that someone requested a cable for his Senn HD-580s, which I was going to leave at home, but I'll have to try that out as well!


 


  I do rewire headphones including Denon's, i actually only just finished doing a pair of Denon's and PS1000's for someone.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Hey Frank, will you be sending a Audeze Venom 8 terminated SE to the meet?


----------



## smial1966

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Hey Frank, will you be sending a Audeze Venom 8 terminated SE to the meet?


 

*The mere thought has me drooling!*
   




   
*Andy.  *


----------



## alvin sawdust

Andy, i'm just teasing Frank. Asked him a while back if it was possible to have that termination, but he said it would be really difficult to fit that many wires of that gauge into a 1/4 jack.
   
  We can both keep on drooling though


----------



## smial1966

*Welcome another meet sponsor...*
   
*David from Mains Cables R Us has kindly agreed to have a retail presence at our event. If you haven't visited *http://www.mains-cables-r-us.co.uk/* it's a great place to purchase a whole host of useful kit at reasonable prices. I use a couple of mains cables made by David and they are excellent quality and both cost under £75. *
   
*The great thing about having meet access to David's products is that direct A/B comparisons will be possible.*
   
*Good stuff!*
   
*Andy. **  *


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Andy, i'm just teasing Frank. Asked him a while back if it was possible to have that termination, but he said it would be really difficult to fit that many wires of that gauge into a 1/4 jack.
> 
> We can both keep on drooling though


 
  LMAO I actually made one for a customer recently and it was a real pain as i had to mould the 1/4" connector body myself, but i will have a balanced XLR Venom there with a 1/4" adapter


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> LMAO I actually made one for a customer recently and it was a real pain as i had to mould the 1/4" connector body myself, but i will have a balanced XLR Venom there with a 1/4" adapter


 


 Great stuff Frank, look forward to giving it a spin.
   
  Will the copper venom be at the meet also?


----------



## smial1966

*It would appear that I'll need to supply attendees with a packet of tissues, as there's bound to be lots of collective drooling going on with all this fabulous gear at the meet.*
   




   
*Andy*.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Great stuff Frank, look forward to giving it a spin.
> 
> Will the copper venom be at the meet also?


 


  Yes it will be.


----------



## Ra97oR

I wonder if there is going to be any IEM cables? I am interested to try out some other silver one than my current one. ALO was meh for me.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Yes it will be.


 


 Nice one


----------



## smial1966

*Ra97or, *
   
*Frank (Kabelmeister) is the guy to ask about cables, so PM him if he doesn't respond to your query in this thread.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





fragmentedgod said:


> I've seen the Lawton mods mentioned a few times around here, which includes upgraded cables.  I had a look at www.toxic-cables.co.uk and didn't see anything on there for Denon.  Is that a possibility?  I also saw that someone requested a cable for his Senn HD-580s, which I was going to leave at home, but I'll have to try that out as well!


 


  Im the one with 580s so it now looks like mine will not be alone!  I think it should be interesting to see how they react to the toxic cable


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





ra97or said:


> I wonder if there is going to be any IEM cables? I am interested to try out some other silver one than my current one. ALO was meh for me.


 


  I'm having 3 types including a silver one overmoulded right now so will be ready for the meet


----------



## Swimsonny

toxic cables said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll also be interested in trying some IEM cables with my ASG-1s!


----------



## smial1966

*To reiterate, unfortunately Frank (Kabelmeister) won't be at the meet in September, but he's kindly agreed to send cables to me beforehand and I'll loan them out for audition purposes on the 15th. *
   
*So... if you're potentially interested in purchasing a headphone cable from Toxic Cables and would like to try before you buy, please either PM Frank or me well in advance of the meet date.*
   
*Lest Frank be overwhelmed with requests for too many cables, I'll leave it up to him whether he sets a limit on how many he's willing to construct and send along. As do remember that this is Franks livelihood - so serious enquiries only please.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *


----------



## smial1966

*Equipment update...*
   
*Oh you lucky people! *
   
*We will have a Bottlehead Crack OTL headphone amplifier with the Speedball upgrade at the meet, so bring your high impedance headphones and experience the euphonic tube sound.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## MrQ

"You're gonna need a bigger hall"


----------



## smial1966

*Ha ha ha very good MrQ *
   
*Two photo's of the hall without tables and chairs below. It should be spacious enough to accommodate us all. There are twelve double electrical sockets at waist height evenly spaced around the hall walls. I was thinking tables with gear on around the hall periphery pushed against the walls with a central `coffee lounge' area for cogitating. Open to suggestions on this one.*
   
* *
   
*The hall is actually much lighter than the photo's above suggest and has a wall of windows overlooking a playing field. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## zenpunk

I am not too keen on those curtains


----------



## big-man

ill be there =)


----------



## digitaldave

Andy,

Looks good. The layout suggestions sounds like a good one, as long as there's plenty of room for people to move about whilst others are checking out gear at the tables. But from the pic, it looks like that should be no problem.

Dave


----------



## smial1966

*A little birdie has intimated that there's also likely to be a Hisoundaudio DAP or two as prizes in the meet raffle if the response to the give away below is good enough.*
   
*For the sake of your ears get posting!  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
   
   
  Quote: 





big-man said:


> Hi guys, basically jack over at hisoundaudio has offered 12 pairs of earphones to readers of headfi. go to this LINK and read it and enter. the winners get 1 of the 12 earphones for free. The reason im posting this here is because jack has also promised to give out the same prizes at the meet AND the better response the is to the give away on here the more he will send to the meet. so sign up to the giveaway in the link and even if you aren't lucky there is a chance to win more at the meet in september. so get posting
> 
> heres the link again
> 
> ...


----------



## Akash

Hello everyone just started a new thread from London meets 2012!
   
goto: 
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/605899/uk-2012-london-meets-local
   
cheers


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*Please respect the integrity of this thread and only post messages relating to the September 15th meet. *
   
*Thanks,*
   
*Andy. *
   
   
  Quote: 





akash said:


> Hello everyone just started a new thread from London meets 2012!
> 
> goto:
> 
> ...


----------



## jr41

The hall looks nice. The layout suggestion sounds good too.


----------



## FragmentedGod

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I do rewire headphones including Denon's, i actually only just finished doing a pair of Denon's and PS1000's for someone.


 


  That's really good to know.  I doubt I'll be looking to recable my D7000s for quite some time but I'll keep my eye out to demo some re-cabled Denons, knowing that you can do it.  Thanks!


----------



## smial1966

*Equipment update...*
   
*Graham Slee - *http://www.gspaudio.co.uk/ - *will be sending a selection of their excellent headphone amplifiers to the meet and will be donating one of them as a raffle prize. *
   
*Graham Slee make a great range of affordable gear that punches well above it's respective price bracket. So if you're looking to upgrade this is an excellent opportunity to audition their kit and perhaps even win an amp in the raffle.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## smial1966

*Just added a list of raffle prizes to the first thread post - check out how generous everyone is being. *
   
*There are some fantastic prizes to be won.  *





   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## lewisthemusician

damn, that is one good looking prize list, Although I will probably end up not winning as usual, or I'll end up with a cable which I can't use on any of my earphones 
  
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Just added a list of raffle prizes to the first thread post - check out how generous everyone is being. *
> 
> *There are some fantastic prizes to be won.  *
> 
> ...


----------



## alvin sawdust

That's a real juicy raffle list.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Some great prizes indeed. I might buy some tickets myself


----------



## shamrock134

Any Londoners thinking of group transport to the venue?


----------



## smial1966

*I have no objection to dealers buying tickets, as without their generosity there'd be no raffle or indeed event for that matter. The only person prohibited from purchasing tickets is me, as it'd look a bit fishy if I won anything! *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Some great prizes indeed. I might buy some tickets myself


----------



## Swimsonny

Raffle looks awesome!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## smial1966

*Swimsonny,*
   
*Please clarify what you mean by your comment as I'm not conversant with `Yoof' speak innit. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
   
   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Dull more chances of others winning the fabulous prizes on offer  More tickets for me then


----------



## Swimsonny

Sorry about that! It was nothing important I was just saying that means there will be more entries too the raffle so I'll have to buy some more tickets to have a better chance of winning! By the way we don't say 'yoof ahah!


----------



## smial1966

*Another equipment update...*
   
*Violectric by Lake People -  *http://www.violectric.de/Pages/en/what-is-violectric.php - *are sending over their complete range of headphone amplifiers to the meet. *
   
*Wow, where to begin, Violectric make superlative kit that is highly regarded and receives rave reviews from knowledgeable Head-Fiers and audio reviewers. *
   
*Fried from Lake People has very kindly donated a V90 headphone amplifier to the charity raffle, which is a superb prize and definitely worth winning. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Ra97oR

OMGdfjghkdm;lask

Sorry about that. Finally a chance to listen to Violectric gear and a chance to win one even!


----------



## Toxic Cables

I am just playing, i won't be entering the raffle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I was lucky enough to win something last year,[size=small] [/size]though i was not an MOT then.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Andy, we are going to have to start calling you golden balls


----------



## smial1966

*alvin sawdust,*
   
*Can I upgrade that to Rhodium plated?!?*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Andy, we are going to have to start calling you golden balls


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





shamrock134 said:


> Any Londoners thinking of group transport to the venue?


 
   
  +1
   
  I would like to come...but its just really far 
   
   
  Also 3 things:
 -Would be nice that everyone kept a good hygiene
  -Earphones are not at all listed in the OP
  -Could I enter the raffle? Or is it at the event?


----------



## FragmentedGod

Quote: 





shamrock134 said:


> Any Londoners thinking of group transport to the venue?


 
   
  No plans yet but this would definitely be the best/easiest way for me to get up there.  I don't have a car but happy to contribute to costs etc.  I don't have a lot of stuff but my headphone amp is valve so not easy to transport except in its original box, so could be tricky on a train!


----------



## vkvedam

Great going Andy! It's quite humble of you to be opting yourself out from the raffle. I feel you should be OK to buy the raffle as you're just doing a favour by organising the meet. I think everyone else would feel the same.


----------



## vkvedam

Plus sorry I've sold my Denon AH-A100s. Please take it off the list.


----------



## jr41

Wow - this meet just keeps getting better!
   
  Really looking forward to hearing the Violectric gear, I've always liked the look of their stuff. Amazing raffle prizes too; I think quite a lot of money for charity could be raised as I'm sure people will be eager to win something off that list!
   
  I also agree you should be able to enter the raffle Andy - perhaps a neutral party could be nominated to draw the tickets; maybe one of the sponsors would be happy to do it?


----------



## FragmentedGod

Quote: 





vkvedam said:


> Great going Andy! It's quite humble of you to be opting yourself out from the raffle. I feel you should be OK to buy the raffle as you're just doing a favour by organising the meet. I think everyone else would feel the same.


 
   

 Indeed. I was curious about the legality of it all, as bigger organisations usually have an arbiter of sorts to draw the winners (I work for a charity and we run several raffles a year), but I can't find much information. There doesn't seem to be any issue with Andy buying tickets and I can't imagine anyone begrudging him an opportunity to win after putting in all of this effort.  I think in the interest of fairness the person who draws the tickets should not be someone who has purchased any, but I can't find anything restricting who can actually do this.  I did find out a couple of things though: it's illegal to spend more than £500 on prizes (irrelevant, as all prizes are being donated) and it's illegal to spend more than £100 of the raffle ticket purchases on costs of the event/printing tickets/etc.  I also don't see that being an issue as Andy has managed to get the cost of the hall organised through sponsorships, and if any other costs exceeded £100 I'm sure everyone would happily contribute.
   
  Re Totally Dubbed's request, it's also unfortunately illegal to sell tickets remotely.  The only people who can buy tickets have to be present at the event and the draw has to happen, with all prizes being handed out, by the end of the event.  You need a license from the local authority to be able to sell tickets remotely (or offer a cash prize), which I don't think would be possible for this.
   
  Hopefully this is helpful!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





fragmentedgod said:


> Re Totally Dubbed's request, it's also unfortunately illegal to sell tickets remotely.  The only people who can buy tickets have to be present at the event and the draw has to happen, with all prizes being handed out, by the end of the event.  You need a license from the local authority to be able to sell tickets remotely (or offer a cash prize), which I don't think would be possible for this.
> 
> Hopefully this is helpful!


 
   
  that is helpful, thank you fro clearing it up 
 I hope I can make it..but highly doubt I will be able to travel all the way up north.
   
  Any ideas on train times from central london to their?


----------



## lewisthemusician

I'm based in north london, I will be driving probably but I'm still not 100% sure of my attendance


----------



## smial1966

*FragmentedGod,*
   
*Thank you for your extremely informative and useful post. *
   
*I really don't mind opting out of the raffle as I'd like to remain impartial and draw the tickets, besides which, I've too much audio kit already and don't have room for any more gear.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
  Quote: 





fragmentedgod said:


> Indeed. I was curious about the legality of it all, as bigger organisations usually have an arbiter of sorts to draw the winners (I work for a charity and we run several raffles a year), but I can't find much information. There doesn't seem to be any issue with Andy buying tickets and I can't imagine anyone begrudging him an opportunity to win after putting in all of this effort.  I think in the interest of fairness the person who draws the tickets should not be someone who has purchased any, but I can't find anything restricting who can actually do this.  I did find out a couple of things though: it's illegal to spend more than £500 on prizes (irrelevant, as all prizes are being donated) and it's illegal to spend more than £100 of the raffle ticket purchases on costs of the event/printing tickets/etc.  I also don't see that being an issue as Andy has managed to get the cost of the hall organised through sponsorships, and if any other costs exceeded £100 I'm sure everyone would happily contribute.
> 
> Re Totally Dubbed's request, it's also unfortunately illegal to sell tickets remotely.  The only people who can buy tickets have to be present at the event and the draw has to happen, with all prizes being handed out, by the end of the event.  You need a license from the local authority to be able to sell tickets remotely (or offer a cash prize), which I don't think would be possible for this.
> 
> Hopefully this is helpful!


----------



## lewisthemusician

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *FragmentedGod,*
> 
> *Thank you for your extremely informative and useful post. *
> 
> ...


 
   
  You can buy tickets and if you win, donate the prize to me  lol


----------



## smial1966

*lewisthemusician,*
   
*You deserve to win something for your bare faced cheekiness!  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





lewisthemusician said:


> You can buy tickets and if you win, donate the prize to me  lol


----------



## lewisthemusician

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *lewisthemusician,*
> 
> *You deserve to win something for your bare faced cheekiness!  *
> 
> ...


 
   
  is it valuable?


----------



## smial1966

*Worth about two shillings and sixpence. *
   




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
* *
   
  Quote: 





lewisthemusician said:


> is it valuable?


----------



## lewisthemusician

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Worth about two shillings and sixpence. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I'll take it!


----------



## JoetheArachnid

What we really need is a famous person to draw the raffle. Anybody here famous? (Being in The Bill doesn't count, sorry.)


----------



## smial1966

*Failing famous, infamous will do.*
   




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> What we really need is a famous person to draw the raffle. Anybody here famous? (Being in The Bill doesn't count, sorry.)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm known for making youtube videos, on the samsung galaxy s, and have quite a few views, even a fan page.
  Does that count?


----------



## lewisthemusician

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> I'm known for making youtube videos, on the samsung galaxy s, and have quite a few views, even a fan page.
> Does that count?


 
   
  how many subs?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





lewisthemusician said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  i might get done for "advertising"
   
  1.3k subs on my tech channel with 1.3m views
  1.6k subs on my gaming channel with 1.3m views
   
  It's not the subs for me that count - it's the cheer about of views.
  I see people with 100k views and 5k subs....


----------



## lewisthemusician

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> i might get done for "advertising"
> 
> 1.3k subs on my tech channel with 1.3m views
> 1.6k subs on my gaming channel with 1.3m views
> ...


 
   
  okay you win, my tech channel has 500 subs and only like 200k views lol but then again I never really did much on it
   
  however, in terms of subs per view ratio, i win


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





lewisthemusician said:


> okay you win, my tech channel has 500 subs and only like 200k views lol but then again I never really did much on it
> 
> however, in terms of subs per view ratio, i win


 
   
  lol - its not about competition bro 
  That's great, good job on your channel! 
   
  As I said, i don't pay attention about sub to view ratio.
  The honours I have list longer than I can write (embeds on website, mentions from companies - that's where my achievements lie)
   
  Anyway, let's not be too off topic brother - PM me if you wanna chat !


----------



## FragmentedGod

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> that is helpful, thank you fro clearing it up
> I hope I can make it..but highly doubt I will be able to travel all the way up north.
> 
> Any ideas on train times from central london to their?


 
   
  It's in Cambridge, it's not exactly 'way up north' heh. Trains are pretty frequent from there to London as I think a lot of people commute.  It takes just over an hour and tickets can be had for under £20 each way.  If you don't have a lot of stuff to bring then that's a really good option.  I'm hoping to find a group driving up from London to carpool with as I have quite a bit of stuff to bring with me (mainly the valve headphone amp, which needs to be boxed up to travel safely).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Good point. I'll see if i can make it or not.


----------



## lewisthemusician

Quote: 





fragmentedgod said:


> It's in Cambridge, it's not exactly 'way up north' heh. Trains are pretty frequent from there to London as I think a lot of people commute.  It takes just over an hour and tickets can be had for under £20 each way.  If you don't have a lot of stuff to bring then that's a really good option.  I'm hoping to find a group driving up from London to carpool with as I have quite a bit of stuff to bring with me (mainly the valve headphone amp, which needs to be boxed up to travel safely).


 
   
  anywhere above London is "way up north" lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Well for me to commute to London is 1hr in itself. I'm down South, near Wimbledon.
And i can't confirm if i will make it or not, nor what i can bring.

I can bring it in the train no problem. I have no amps


----------



## smial1966

*It's Friday treat time...*
   
*As I mentioned in a previous post Halide Design - *http://www.halidedesign.com/ - *are sending over there DAC HD for audition at the meet. This is good news, the even better news is that after some discussion they don't want it back, so it's going into the raffle!*
   




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Totally Dubbed

WOW!
  
  Andy...your some sort of angel !


----------



## smial1966

*Modesty forbids me from commenting on your astute observation.  *





   
*Cheers*,
   
*Andy.*
* *
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> WOW!
> 
> Andy...your some sort of angel !


----------



## smial1966

*Pre weekend teaser...*
   
*Sometime over the weekend I'll announce another tasty raffle prize, so stay tuned and think DAC/headphone amplifiers!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## FragmentedGod

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Pre weekend teaser...*
> 
> *Sometime over the weekend I'll announce another tasty raffle prize, so stay tuned and think DAC/headphone amplifiers!*
> 
> ...


 
   
  Every time you post something I look around for the Like button .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





fragmentedgod said:


> Every time you post something I look around for the Like button .


 
   
  but you don't press it !


----------



## smial1966

*Organising the meet and contacting audio manufacturers is a real blast, so stay tuned as there are months until the meet and look at the raffle prizes already!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





fragmentedgod said:


> Every time you post something I look around for the Like button .


----------



## Ra97oR

The raffle is going to be a blast...


----------



## big-man

Ill bring along my colo(u)rfly C4 if anyone wnats to demo its steampunk goodness.


----------



## danny93

Im interested! Could bring along my Sony Z1060 walkman and Digizoid Z02.3...not high end stuff but a couple of people may be interested!
   
  If anyone has a modded DT770 PRO 80 to bring along i would be forever grateful, I could bring my stock pair to compare  
   
  Thanks allot for sorting this meet...never been to one before


----------



## smial1966

*danny93,*
   
*You are most welcome to attend and please do bring your gear, as this event caters for everyone and is a good opportunity to audition others peoples kit.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





danny93 said:


> Im interested! Could bring along my Sony Z1060 walkman and Digizoid Z02.3...not high end stuff but a couple of people may be interested!
> 
> If anyone has a modded DT770 PRO 80 to bring along i would be forever grateful, I could bring my stock pair to compare
> 
> Thanks allot for sorting this meet...never been to one before


----------



## smial1966

*I'm sure that you're aware Frank (Kabelmeister) owns Toxic Cables (*http://toxic-cables.co.uk/) *and makes bespoke headphone cables, interconnects and power leads using top notch materials at reasonable prices. **Frank is also co-sponsoring our meet and has generously donated great prizes to the raffle.*
   
*So... when Frank informed me of a new cable my interest was piqued, but even more so when he mentioned that it uses solid silver everything! In Franks own words...*
   
  "This cable has the same specs as the Silver Poison but instead of the mini XLR used on the Silver Poison this uses a higher quality Switchcraft shielded mini XLR body. The largest difference in this cable is that the cable is Full Silver tip to tip, the first ever cable to be released that uses solid Silver for all the contacts, not silver plated. All contacts are machined from solid Silver. The actual cable is OCC stranded silver. This cable has been named the `Silver Poison Reference Series'. Presently this cable is only offered with either a dual 3pin XLR or 4pin XLR, but I hope to offer a 1/4" jack in due course".
   
   
*Sounds expensive... but it's definitely not! *
   
  "The price has been set to £365 for a 6ft cable". 
   
*Any photo's?*
   













   
*Anything else to add Frank?*
   
*"*The black sleeving pictured is also offered as an option. I also have balanced XLR cables also using Silver contacts at both ends. Lastly, just for cosmetics the XLR plugs are marked left/right with a real industrial Ruby for right and industrial Sapphire for left".
   
*So folks, a real `gem' of a headphone cable that looks amazing and will undoubtedly sound sublime. I've already ordered mine and will report back on the cable sonics soonest.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks Andy.


----------



## cogsand gears

Blimey Frank, that sounds the buisness! Good work - as always.


----------



## CanDude

Frank, what is the difference in sound between the Silver Poison Reference Series and the Venom?
  Will the Venom also be available with silver contacts?


----------



## smial1966

*Sunday evening raffle update...*
   
*If you're searching for a reasonably priced DAC/Headphone Amplifier with USB input and the ability to play 24bit/96KHz audio files, you should seriously consider the MATRIX Rip USB DAC. MATRIX-DIGI have kindly shipped one over for audition at the meet and guess what... they don't want it back so it's going into the raffle! Having given the Rip a precursory listen it's very good and worthy of recommendation at it's price point.*
   
*There's more specification information and photo's in this thread - *http://www.head-fi.org/t/584622/the-new-matrix-rip-usb-dac
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Magic man, honestly.


----------



## alvin sawdust

My oh my Andy, maybe we should call you Sir Andy of head-fi. Very good work indeed.


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> Im interested! Could bring along my Sony Z1060 walkman and *Digizoid Z02.3*...not high end stuff but a couple of people may be interested!


 
   
  Id love to try the digizoid!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





candude said:


> Frank, what is the difference in sound between the Silver Poison Reference Series and the Venom?
> Will the Venom also be available with silver contacts?


 
   
  Yes, the Venom can be ordered with silver contacts.


----------



## smial1966

*Retailer update...*
   
*I'm pleased to welcome Item Audio - *http://www.itemaudio.com/ - *to the meet and am very excited to have the involvement of a computer audio specialist. Item Audio have a diverse portfolio of well known and slighter more obscure brands, so do check out their comprehensive website if you're interested in upgrading your gear, as they stock some fabulous kit at very competitive prices.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## smial1966

*Tuesday teaser...*
   
*In the next couple of days I confidently expect to be adding a diminutive USB DAC with a headphone out and a pair of Germanic* headphones to the list of raffle prizes, so stay tuned and keep posting!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  * *Not Sennheiser. *


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer

I may be interested in coming along to meet you guys if that's ok?
I could bring my DX100, UM Customs and HE-500.


----------



## smial1966

*Hi-fi Wigwammer,*
   
*With such an intriguing user name you are most welcome to attend our meet! *





   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *
   
   
  Quote: 





hi-fi wigwammer said:


> I may be interested in coming along to meet you guys if that's ok?
> I could bring my DX100, UM Customs and HE-500.


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer

Ah Andy do you frequent the 'Wam forum too?
I am a moderator over there, aka Papa Lazarou.


----------



## smial1966

*Hi-fi Wigwammer,*
   
*Apologies for my ignorance but what is the Wam Forum? *
   
*Please provide a website link as other thread readers might be interested too.*
   
*Thanks,*
   
*Andy. *
   
   
  Quote: 





hi-fi wigwammer said:


> Ah Andy do you frequent the 'Wam forum too?
> I am a moderator over there, aka Papa Lazarou.


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer

smial1966 said:


> *Hi-fi Wigwammer,*
> 
> *Apologies for my ignorance but what is the Wam Forum? *
> 
> ...








http://www.hifiwigwam.com/forum.php


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*I've just had a look at hifiwigwam and it looks interesting, so take a peek when you're perusing the web. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
   
  Quote: 





hi-fi wigwammer said:


> http://www.hifiwigwam.com/forum.php


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer

Thanks, its basically a site for 2 channel hi-fi and music. Probably the biggest UK based Hi-fi forum. You get the odd headphone discussion from time to time too.


----------



## smial1966

*Hi-fi Wigwammer,*
   
*I'd imagine that most of us Head-Fi guys have 2 channel set-ups as well, so there's scope for perusing both forums.*
   
*Would you kindly post a Wam Forum message about the forthcoming meet with a link to this thread.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
   
   
  Quote: 





hi-fi wigwammer said:


> Thanks, its basically a site for 2 channel hi-fi and music. Probably the biggest UK based Hi-fi forum. You get the odd headphone discussion from time to time too.


----------



## cogsand gears

Just to let you all know I have been talking to Frank - aka - Kabelmeister of *Toxic Cables *and he is now a authorist stockist and seller of HiFiMAN gear.
   
  On top of that as a bit of a promo Frank is going to be offering OCC copper or OCC SPC, or a Hybrid of the two, with the first 5 HiFiMAN headphones purchased. The offer excludes the HE300 fones, but he will be offering a £25 discount on cables with the HE300's.
   
  On top of that he will also be including a free pair of 0.5m interconnectors in either the copper or SPC with the first 2 HiFiMAN amp purchases.
   
  He also told me that if any of you are interested in any other headphone cables, even if they are for another headphone model, then these will be discounted as well. Send Frank a PM or email via the Toxic Cables website if your interested and im sure he will hook you up!
   
   
  Just to reiterate, as I have before, I am not affiliated with Toxic Cables in any way. Frank is a top bloke and IMO its great to have a UK based seller offering high quality audio gear to the peoples of jolly old England! Plus, if you appreciate great customer service, Frank is your man.


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer

Will do


----------



## Totally Dubbed

This is getting better...and better.


----------



## danny93

yeh its looking great, thanks again for setting this all up! 
   
  Quote:


totally dubbed said:


> This is getting better...and better.


 
   
  Will you be back from France for it?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I get back from France in early September!
  That's why i said maybe !


----------



## FragmentedGod

More and more good news for the event!
   
  I just wanted to say thanks to Andy for pointing me in the direction of Mullard Magic (http://www.mullardmagic.co.uk).  I've recently been in touch with Steve, who runs the site, to get advice about valves for my headphone amp.  He's been extremely helpful and informative, explaining a number of things that were confusing me, and ultimately recommending a much cheaper upgrade option than I had been looking at.  He's saved me £60 and everything about my headphone amp has been improved: no more static, better soundstage and a much more detailed sound and involving listening experience.
   
  AFAIK he's going to be attending the event, and he's happy to provide advice regardless of whether or not you want to shop with him.  So far I've had personal (email) contact with two of the sponsors (Justin from Just Audio being the other) and they have been extremely helpful.  Customer service is so often neglected today so it's such a pleasure to be able to support people in the industry who value the quality of their service as well as their products.


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle update...*
   
*Wow, where do I begin, well no doubt you've heard of the O2 amplifier garnering rave reviews on Head-Fi despite it's modest cost, but did you know that Epiphany Acoustics - *http://epiphany-acoustics.co.uk/ - *manufacture a version of it called the EHP-O2.*
   
*Epiphany Acoustics are a small company very much in the finest tradition of British audio manufacturing, as they produce great sounding gear at very inexpensive prices. Do peruse their website and familiarise yourself with this interesting outfit.*
   
*Oliver from Epiphany Acoustics has very generously donated the following kit to the raffle - *
   
*One EHP-O2*
*One EHP-O2D*
*Two pairs of 1 metre Atratus interconnects *
   
*Comprehensive product information for these items can be found on the Epiphany website.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  ** *


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *smial1966* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *One EHP-O2*
> *One EHP-O2D*
> *Two pairs of 1 metre Atratus interconnects*


 
  These are something to get excited about everyone! I have the EHP-O2 and had the Atratus. They are some top quality products and you can check my reviews of them in my signature!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I mean...wow - this raffle is amazing
  There will be enough prizes for everyone !


----------



## Swimsonny

I mean thi is got to be the best raffle ever! I'm feeling lucky as well!


----------



## smial1966

*Stay tuned guys as there will be another raffle prize announcement tomorrow and the day after.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*


----------



## zenpunk

I might just turn up for the raffle and not bother with all the gear


----------



## Epiphany Oliver

Yes indeed, very pleased to be able to contribute to this. I won't be there myself but it looks like it'll be a good meet!


----------



## smial1966

*Right then time for another raffle update... *
   
*An anonymous donor - no kidding - has very kindly donated an as new Arcam rPAC to our raffle when he learned that all proceeds go to charity. The rPAC is a diminutive USB DAC/Headphone Amp that packs some serious technology into a small footprint. Most importantly it sounds astonishingly good!*
   
*Product specifications on the Arcam website - *http://www.arcam.co.uk/products,solo,DACs,rPAC.htm
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
*P.S. Headphones raffle prize update tomorrow. *


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *P.S. Headphones update tomorrow. *


 
   
  Just thought id mention my Sennheiser HD580s now have HD600 grilles and a HD650 cable so you might want to put it on the list!


----------



## smial1966

*Swimsonny,*
   
*I'm curious why you changed your headphone grilles and replaced a stock cable with ostensibly the same thing, isn't this replacing like for like? *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Just thought id mention my Sennheiser HD580s now have HD600 grilles and a HD650 cable so you might want to put it on the list!


----------



## Swimsonny

Basically the only difference between a HD580 and HD600 are grilles. They use the same driver (HD600 was originally anniversary HD580). So to get HD600 sound apparently changing grilles does she trick from the plastic stocks to the extremly vented metal HD600 ones. I can't tell a difference yet as they are still en route from sennheiser Germany. The stick cable was from 1993 and the HD650 one from 2003 so it's just better conductors (copper ofc an is just like any other cable upgrade people may do.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Edit, didn't see the above reply.


----------



## FragmentedGod

I have an HD600 cable on my HD580s I believe.  When I had a problem with the connectors - sound kept going in and out and it was really fiddly to get it to be consistent - I couldn't get an HD580 cable so went with the newer one.  It's definitely a better cable than the one that was on there and I haven't had any problems since, even though the headphones have been used a lot more since then.  I need to replace the earpads on them now cause one of them is falling apart, but don't think I'll bother with the grilles (even though one of those has also fallen off a couple of times when putting the headphones down heh).  They're just a bit old and well used!


----------



## Swimsonny

Grilles were only £13 delivered! And I have that problem with my cable and need to get a new one. You can see the wear!


----------



## smial1966

*Right you lucky people it's Friday evening raffle update time...*
   
*Ever heard of KRK Systems? **No me neither, but a person in their marketing department is an avid Head-Fi reader and having perused this thread persuaded their boss to send me a pair of headphones for inclusion in our raffle. Marvellous KRK - thank you kindly!   *
   
*So... we have a boxed pair - I'm tempted to break the seal for a listen but won't - of KNS 8400 Studio Headphones -  *http://www.krksys.com/krk-headphones/kns-8400.html
   
*A cursory Head-Fi search reveals that the KNS 8400 aren't half bad! *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Ever heard of KRK Systems? **No me neither,*


 
   
  Yes. They make studio monitors.


----------



## shamrock134

KRK are quite well known for their studio monitors I thought.
   
  I wanted to add some more headphones to the list (assuming I can make it). They are lower down the scale but hopefully still worth a listen to some:
   
  Ultrasone Pro900
  Sennheiser HD25
  Audio Technica ATH-ES10
  Denon D5000 (stock so could be compared to the MD5000)


----------



## smial1966

*MrQ,*
   
*Twas a rhetorical question but thank you anyway.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
   
  Quote: 





mrq said:


> Yes. They make studio monitors.


----------



## lewisthemusician

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Right you lucky people it's Friday evening raffle update time...*
> 
> *Ever heard of KRK Systems? **No me neither, but a person in their marketing department is an avid Head-Fi reader and having perused this thread persuaded their boss to send me a pair of headphones for inclusion in our raffle. Marvellous KRK - thank you kindly!   *
> 
> ...


 
   
  Read my sig  KRK RP6 speakers, absolutely love them!


----------



## Ra97oR

KRK headphones! Something that I want.


----------



## smial1966

*shamrock134,*
   
*It seems that everyone has heard of KRK apart from me! *
   
*Duly added your great headphones to the meet equipment list.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
   
  Quote: 





shamrock134 said:


> KRK are quite well known for their studio monitors I thought.
> 
> I wanted to add some more headphones to the list (assuming I can make it). They are lower down the scale but hopefully still worth a listen to some:
> 
> ...


----------



## Acapella11

Interested. Great to see a meet coming up around London.


----------



## smial1966

*Acapella11,*
   
*You are most welcome to attend.*
   
*The venue (Bar Hill Village Hall) is just off of the A14, via the M11 from London. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *
   
  Quote: 





acapella11 said:


> Interested. Great to see a meet coming up around London.


----------



## smial1966

*Avid meet thread readers or just casual observers,* *next week I hope to announce a spectacular raffle prize announcement, so stay tuned and keep posting people.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Avid meet thread readers or just casual observers,* *next week I hope to announce a spectacular raffle prize announcement, so stay tuned and keep posting people.*
> 
> *Cheers,*
> 
> *Andy. *


 
   
  This is awesome new, more prizes! WOW, keep it up Andy!


----------



## Epiphany Oliver

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Avid meet thread readers or just casual observers,* *next week I hope to announce a spectacular raffle prize announcement, so stay tuned and keep posting people.*
> 
> *Cheers,*
> 
> *Andy. *


 
   
  I thought the best had already been announced!


----------



## alvin sawdust

^^ Any chance that the EHP-1 amp will be at the meet Oliver?


----------



## Krisman

Hi, this looks great. I shall bring along my Cowon Z2 player for people to look at so you can add this to the list of sources


----------



## smial1966

*Krisman,*
   
*Welcome to the thread. Cowon Z2 added to the meet equipment list.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *
   
  Quote: 





krisman said:


> Hi, this looks great. I shall bring along my Cowon Z2 player for people to look at so you can add this to the list of sources


----------



## smial1966

*So I've been sending emails to audio manufacturers explaining about the meet and requesting gear to demonstrate. A Chinese valve company sent me a tube that they retail for £150 online. Curious how it would compare to NOS and `old' valves I sent it to Steve from Mullard Magic for analysis. His findings are below for your information.*
   
A Chinese valve offering purporting to be an equivalent to the CV181/ECC32 was examined physically and tested electrically to determine it's emission properties.   The Chinese offering showed very different construction  to a vintage Mullard ECC32 ST envelope example in that the electrode cage was not rigidly mounted on a glass pinch as virtually all vintage Octal valves are but rather mounted on long lead wires.  This robs the valve of a large amount of structural rigidity leading to unwelcome sound coloration and micro phonics - not a good characteristic for a high gain audio pre amplifier device, especially one used for headphone listening.  In mitigation, the Chinese valve did have a good deep graphite screening to it's ST shaped envelope and a glitzy gold and ceramic valve base - very pretty but unfortunately I was unable to study the electrode cage construction to see whether or not the Chinese valve followed the design of the ECC32 in having an elliptical anode shape.      
  
  Firing up my calibrated and standardised AVO VCM163 valve tester - one of the best in the business. I carried out some valve testing!      Using the test parameters recommended by Mullard, firstly, a vintage NOS ECC32 was tested and showed nominal 100% emission for each triode section within the envelope and good matching of each triode section of  +/- 0.5%.  Turning to the Chinese CV181 facsimile, the emission achieved was 300% of nominal specification for each triode section but with section triode matching of +/- 2%. - way, way out of spec!
   
   In summary, I  conclude that the Chinese CV181 facsimile has neither a construction nor a performance anything like a real vintage Mullard ECC32/CV181.  In use I would expect the Chinese valve to be susceptible to hum, microphonic and coloration and to sound grainy and harsh.
   
*An interesting analysis I'm sure that you'd agree. If you'd like to compare the Chinese valve with various other `historical' tubes, you'll have a great opportunity at the meet to A-B one against the other. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *


----------



## Mullard Magic

Aha!  fame at last,  I thank you sir!
   
  Steve 
   
   
  www.mullardmagic.co.uk


----------



## Mullard Magic

Quote: 





> .
> 
> *An interesting analysis I'm sure that you'd agree. If you'd like to compare the Chinese valve with various other `historical' tubes, you'll have a great opportunity at the meet to A-B one against the other. *
> 
> ...


 
   
  As Andy says, we will be attending the meet as per Andy's invite - please shout up with suggestions for paticular valves, manufacturers you would like to see represented.  Also, please let us know whether or not you would like us to bring a valve tester so that you can have your valves tested and/or matched for a small charge.   Hoping to hear from interested head - fi'ers soon.
   
  Steve 
   
   
  www.mullardmagic.co.uk


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





> *An interesting analysis I'm sure that you'd agree. If you'd like to compare the Chinese valve with various other `historical' tubes, you'll have a great opportunity at the meet to A-B one against the other.*
> 
> *Cheers,*
> 
> *Andy.  *


 
   
   
  Andy, I have no idea what that all meant, but it was cool, and I liked it.


----------



## Toxic Cables




----------



## smial1966

*Totally Dubbed,*
   
*You and me both!*
   
*I think essentially Steve is saying that although the Chinese valve is aesthetically pleasing it's construction is inferior to an `historic' valve made in the 1950's. Using a valve tester the old valve measures `better' or closer to type parameters than the newer one. Given the poor construction and measurements we can deduce that the Chinese valve will sound inferior. *
   
*Guess that we'll have to see whether Steve's analysis is correct or not at the meet.  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *
   
   
   
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Andy, I have no idea what that all meant, but it was cool, and I liked it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Cheers for that Andy!
   
  I will try my best to make it!
  If I do, I will be filming the whole meet with my camera.
  And will post it on YouTube (after some editing) 
   
  Gear wise, i'll have quite a few things to bring (all portable), with a SGS i9000, and or possibly a SGS3 instead by Sept.


----------



## TheAttorney

Quote: 





mullard magic said:


> As Andy says, we will be attending the meet as per Andy's invite - please shout up with suggestions for paticular valves, manufacturers you would like to see represented.  Also, please let us know whether or not you would like us to bring a valve tester so that you can have your valves tested and/or matched for a small charge.   Hoping to hear from interested head - fi'ers soon.


 
  Steve, as per earlier PM via Andy a while back, I'd be very interested in 2 matched pairs of killer NOS EL34's - like the Mullard xf2's but better value if possible.
  My upcoming BHSE is built and in test apparently, so it can only be a week or two away now. Which means I'll definitely be bringing it along to the meet, with it's stock JJ's for comparison.


----------



## Mullard Magic

Oh dear, too much techie speak and this after I re-wrote the original posting for Andy!
   
  Basically Andy has succinctly summarised me correctly, the Chinese valve is pretending to be something it's not - a good analogy would be  " it's an old  Mini where someone has painted over the rust and fitted with a V8 engine having no silencer and poor brakes."   Hopefully no-one will think that's a good thing!!!!
   
  Steve
   
   
  www.mullardmagic.co.uk


----------



## Mullard Magic

Quote: 





theattorney said:


> Steve, as per earlier PM via Andy a while back, I'd be very interested in 2 matched pairs of killer NOS EL34's - like the Mullard xf2's but better value if possible.
> My upcoming BHSE is built and in test apparently, so it can only be a week or two away now. Which means I'll definitely be bringing it along to the meet, with it's stock JJ's for comparison.


 
   
  Ah,  NOS EL34 are very pricey these days unfortunately,  CU  Steve www.mullardmagic.co.uk


----------



## SpudHarris

I will try my best to get over to this meet. This can only end badly for me in terms of spending given the list of stuff you guys are bringing.
   
  I can bring:
   
  ibasso P4 - DB-2/PB-2
  Maxxed out Fi-Quest (Built by ibasso for 1st batch)
  240gb iMod
  Cypher Labs Algorythm Solo (CLAS)
  LCD2 R2
  D7000
  HE-6
  (above dependant on what I can carry)


----------



## Antistase

My personal interest is in trying to compare a top Stax rig (O2MK1/BHSE) with LCD2 Rev 2 and my ID1 when properly driven.
  I'm not very versed with the market offering; I'm a die hard DIYer and only care about components and topologies. So, my question is:
  are there high power amplifiers in the list able to cope with LCD2 and, especially, the ID1? Keep in mind I drive them both using my DHT 300B directly form the speaker taps and the ID1 needs half the knob available to start singing and the LCD2 needs a lot of current as well. Sorry for my ignorance about the list of amplifiers that I am sure represent the best of the market production in headphone reproduction.
  Otherwise I may just come over to try the BHSE.
   
  Is anybody living in London willing to share the trip?


----------



## smial1966

*SpudHarris,*
   
*The Fi-Quest is a fine portable amplifier and I have the maxxed out version too. Ryuzoh upgraded my maxxed out a few months ago and it sounds even better, but the battery runtime has suffered and now only plays for around 4 hours. Still, 4 hours of sonic bliss nonetheless.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
   
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> I will try my best to get over to this meet. This can only end badly for me in terms of spending given the list of stuff you guys are bringing.
> 
> I can bring:
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*I think a V8 in an old mini would be great fun! I knew a guy that fitted a Rover engine (think it was a 3.5 litre) into a Morris Minor shell and it went like the clappers in a straight line, didn't like cornering much though and he ended up rolling it. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





mullard magic said:


> Oh dear, too much techie speak and this after I re-wrote the original posting for Andy!
> 
> Basically Andy has succinctly summarised me correctly, the Chinese valve is pretending to be something it's not - a good analogy would be  " it's an old  Mini where someone has painted over the rust and fitted with a V8 engine having no silencer and poor brakes."   Hopefully no-one will think that's a good thing!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*From the Burson Audio Facebook page...*
   





   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## MrQ

um...
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/596767/music-related-cartoons#post_8347845


----------



## smial1966

*MrQ,*
   
*Well you beat me to posting by 90 minutes.*
   
*Very funny cartoons in your link.*
   




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





mrq said:


> um...
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/596767/music-related-cartoons#post_8347845


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *SpudHarris,*
> 
> *The Fi-Quest is a fine portable amplifier and I have the maxxed out version too. Ryuzoh upgraded my maxxed out a few months ago and it sounds even better, but the battery runtime has suffered and now only plays for around 4 hours. Still, 4 hours of sonic bliss nonetheless.*
> 
> ...


 
   
  I think it's a fine home amp also, especially with the right chipset. I had the pleasure of Ryuzoh's company the last time he was here in the UK. He's a great guy and very, very knowledgeable given his age (I was expecting someone older), he came to my house and we talked so long he missed his train and a pending family dinner in London - doh!. Mine is due for the next update but I use it almost daily and just don't want to be without it. Which batch is yours? Did you manage to source all your own Black Gates? It took me forever to track down the last few as the ones required are all but depleted now.


----------



## smial1966

*SpudHarris,*
   
*My fi-Quest serial number is 127. Ryuzoh sent this when I enquired about the upgrade components:*
   
   
[font= 'MS PGothic'] D4/D5/C18/C19/C21/R20[/font]
[font= 'MS PGothic']  "As like to grade up better capacitors around signal path"
   C14/15/21/22/23/24/30/31/32/33/
   Each values and what they are cant be opened (and can be changed by depending on one's preferences), it is confidential.
   Adding audio-graded resistors around the pot.
   
*The above means nothing to me but perhaps it does to you. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
  



 [/font]
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> I think it's a fine home amp also, especially with the right chipset. I had the pleasure of Ryuzoh's company the last time he was here in the UK. He's a great guy and very, very knowledgeable given his age (I was expecting someone older), he came to my house and we talked so long he missed his train and a pending family dinner in London - doh!. Mine is due for the next update but I use it almost daily and just don't want to be without it. Which batch is yours? Did you manage to source all your own Black Gates? It took me forever to track down the last few as the ones required are all but depleted now.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *SpudHarris,*
> 
> *My fi-Quest serial number is 127. Ryuzoh sent this when I enquired about the upgrade components:*
> 
> ...


 
   
  Haha, that makes as much sense to me as it does to you. Mine was #078. I have some family stuff happening around that time (Wedding Anniversery) so I'm going to have to plant the seed and work on it for a while, I really would love to come.


----------



## smial1966

*SpudHarris,*
   
*It'd be great if you can make the meet. If you confirm I'll bring my fi-Quest and we can open it up for a look inside. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Haha, that makes as much sense to me as it does to you. Mine was #078. I have some family stuff happening around that time (Wedding Anniversery) so I'm going to have to plant the seed and work on it for a while, I really would love to come.


----------



## smial1966

*Totally Dubbed,*
   
*It'd be great if you can film the meet and then perhaps upload the footage here too.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy*.
   
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Cheers for that Andy!
> 
> I will try my best to make it!
> If I do, I will be filming the whole meet with my camera.
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*TheAttorney,*
   
*Great news about your BHSE being delivered soon and confirmed for the meet. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





theattorney said:


> Steve, as per earlier PM via Andy a while back, I'd be very interested in 2 matched pairs of killer NOS EL34's - like the Mullard xf2's but better value if possible.
> My upcoming BHSE is built and in test apparently, so it can only be a week or two away now. Which means I'll definitely be bringing it along to the meet, with it's stock JJ's for comparison.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Totally Dubbed,*
> 
> *It'd be great if you can film the meet and then perhaps upload the footage here too.*
> 
> ...


 
  Can't upload it here, but can record and upload to youtube, and embed it here


----------



## smial1966

*Totally Dubbed,*
   
*Great idea uploading to YouTube and then embedding it here. Fame or infamy awaits us!*
   




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Can't upload it here, but can record and upload to youtube, and embed it here


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No problem lol


----------



## digitaldave

This is shaping up to be a really good meet, thanks for organising it Andy!
   
  I've just ordered a set of Etymotic HF3 that I'll bring along as well - people are welcome to try them out as well.
   
  Dave.


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Totally Dubbed,*
> 
> *Great idea uploading to YouTube and then embedding it here. Fame or infamy awaits us!*
> 
> ...


 
   
  Infamy, infamy...


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





digitaldave said:


> This is shaping up to be a really good meet, thanks for organising it Andy!
> 
> I've just ordered a set of Etymotic HF3 that I'll bring along as well - people are welcome to try them out as well.
> 
> Dave.


 
   
   
  Not saying not too but these are super personal as they go so far into your ear ahaha!
   
  Nice earphones none the less!


----------



## smial1966

*Swimsonny,*
   
*I agree that sharing IEM's or earbuds that are inserted deep into the ear canal isn't a good idea due to hygiene concerns. However, I'll have Comply foam tips available at the meet that can be attached to IEM's and therefore used safely by other people. *
   
*Cheers, *
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Not saying not too but these are super personal as they go so far into your ear ahaha!
> 
> Nice earphones none the less!


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle prize update...*
   
*Subject to email confirmation tomorrow I will announce a valve amplifier that will be demonstrated at the meet and then put into the charity prize raffle. This is a $600+ value prize you lucky people!*
   




   
*Andy.*


----------



## Swimsonny

smial1966 said:


> *Swimsonny,*
> 
> *I agree that sharing IEM's or earbuds that are inserted deep into the ear canal isn't a good idea due to hygiene concerns. However, I'll have Comply foam tips available at the meet that can be attached to IEM's and therefore used safely by other people.*
> 
> ...




Wow! You've got every corner covered! IEM testing is a go then! In which case I have a plethora of iems which I will bring and the array will surely increase by September!


----------



## smial1966

*Swimsonny,*
   
*I'll have small, medium and large Comply TX-400 Series foam tips available. These have an integrated sonically neutral wax guard, so sharing IEM's should be hygienic for both lender and borrower. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Wow! You've got every corner covered! IEM testing is a go then! In which case I have a plethora of iems which I will bring and the array will surely increase by September!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nice one Andy!!
   
  And when or if I bring my IEM's I would just put silicone tips.
  No harm done to clean them after.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Just to confirm since my gear didn't seem to make it to the list before (and is now probably more finalised) I'll be bringing my FiiO E10, E11, Sennheiser HD 595s and HD 25-1s, my Alessandro MS-1s and my HiFiMAN RE-ZEROs. I'll also have two DIY amps - the HiFiDIY Panda, which is a discrete solid-state amplifier, and the C.H.AMP, which is an objectively designed op-amp based amplifier with adjustable gain, bandwidth and output impedance. I've already been making 'Head-Fi meet' playlists, can't wait...


----------



## smial1966

*JoetheArachnid,*
   
*My apologies for the oversight, your gear will be added to the meet equipment list forthwith.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *
   
  Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Just to confirm since my gear didn't seem to make it to the list before (and is now probably more finalised) I'll be bringing my FiiO E10, E11, Sennheiser HD 595s and HD 25-1s, my Alessandro MS-1s and my HiFiMAN RE-ZEROs. I'll also have two DIY amps - the HiFiDIY Panda, which is a discrete solid-state amplifier, and the C.H.AMP, which is an objectively designed op-amp based amplifier with adjustable gain, bandwidth and output impedance. I've already been making 'Head-Fi meet' playlists, can't wait...


----------



## smial1966

*As it's midweek here's a teaser photo to give you a clue about tonight's raffle prize announcement...*
   

   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Btw, mind my ignorance, but from london, to get to the meet, via train - how would i go about it?


----------



## digitaldave

totally dubbed said:


> Btw, mind my ignorance, but from london, to get to the meet, via train - how would i go about it?




Kings Cross goes direct. I believe you can go from Liverpool Street as well.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





digitaldave said:


> Kings Cross goes direct. I believe you can go from Liverpool Street as well.


 
  just looking on google maps...
  I think one would have to hitch a ride from the station at Cambridge or a bus possibly?
  I have no idea.
   
  EDIT:
 Good old google !


----------



## smial1966

*Totally Dubbed,*
   
*Bar Hill (meet venue) is well served by buses fom Cambridge bus station. Post 118 in this thread details the specifics.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
* *
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> just looking on google maps...
> I think one would have to hitch a ride from the station at Cambridge or a bus possibly?
> I have no idea.
> 
> ...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Might be worth putting all of that for the london-ers in the OP?
http://www.head-fi.org/t/601003/uk-2012-head-fi-meet-september-15th-cambridgeshire/105#post_8259884


----------



## danny93

^ +1 for OP!
   
  Oh BTW I will be bringing along my Sony WM-Z (Z1060) great little DAP that I surprisingly prefer to my old RWA iMod 5.5g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I take it there will be places to charge via USB...gonna be a fairly long train ride haha 
   
  If anyone has DarthBeyers...please, please, please bring them and I´ll bring my DT770Pro 80´s for direct comparrisson...I cant decide if i should save up for the headphile mod, or attack them with dynamite and blue tak, and maybe a Toxic recable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
*Oh and I was just wondering if before the meet we should all decide on an album or a few songs to put on our sources to make comparrisons easier! *


----------



## lewisthemusician

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *As it's midweek here's a teaser photo to give you a clue about tonight's raffle prize announcement...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  we're getting head-fi hats?


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*I'll amend the first thread post to include bus route info.*
   
*danny93 there will be a few laptops at the meet, so as long as attendees bring the appropriate device lead, then recharging shouldn't be a problem. Your music suggestion is plausible assuming that we can find commonality among our respective musical tastes!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
* *
  Quote: 





danny93 said:


> ^ +1 for OP!
> 
> Oh BTW I will be bringing along my Sony WM-Z (Z1060) great little DAP that I surprisingly prefer to my old RWA iMod 5.5g
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*Close but no cigar! **Concentrate more on the cap logo.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy*.
   
   
  Quote: 





lewisthemusician said:


> we're getting head-fi hats?


----------



## MrQ

Click on image


----------



## Swimsonny

Ohhhhhhh........


----------



## MrQ

I've just re-edited the link. He did say $600+.


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle prize update...*
   
*Lusted after a Bottlehead -  *http://www.bottlehead.com/store.php?crn=44&rn=442&action=show_detail - *Crack OTL Headphone Amplifier kit configured for 240V AC mains power, but didn't relish the prospect of assembling it yourself? **Looked at the Speedball Upgrade Kit and thought that sounds like an excellent addition? Thought that a Bottlehead Badge would finish off this fine amplifier nicely?*
   
*Well that's exactly what we have folks, a fully assembled Crack with Speedball upgrade and Bottlehead badge. A raffle prize worth $625.*
   
*Wow. wow. wow. *
   




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Totally Dubbed

wow! 0.0


----------



## smial1966

*MrQ,*
   
*Another re-edit might be advisable.  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





mrq said:


> I've just re-edited the link. He did say $600+.


----------



## smial1966

*lewisthemusician,*
   
*Well Bottlehead have kindly donated 5 baseball caps, so you were partially right and deserve a hat for your intuition. So even if you don't win a raffle prize - and the odds are good - at least your noggin will be kept warm on the way home from the meet. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





lewisthemusician said:


> we're getting head-fi hats?


----------



## danny93

I cant believe the quantity and quality of these prizes...props to you Andy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the sponsors of couse, I also see your throwing into the raffle your Tomahawk, what a nice guy!
   
  How many people are expected to come so far roughly?
   
  Also is it a ticket per person...as one guy will deffinatly buy 200+ tickets if not haha


----------



## Swimsonny

No don't be a ticket person but I do think there should be a limit.


----------



## smial1966

*danny93,*
   
*Thanks for your nice post. I have a ton of gear and have never used the Tomahawk, so I'd rather it went to someone who'll use it regularly. *
   
*Hopefully the meet will attract 200+ people.*
   
*You can buy as many raffle tickets as you like, as it's £2 a ticket and all proceeds go to charity. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





danny93 said:


> I cant believe the quantity and quality of these prizes...props to you Andy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I think capping the raffle prizes/wins should i say might be a good idea - but none the less, thank you!


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*A few posts ago I wrote that regardless of how many raffle tickets bought, each entrant could only win one prize. However, since my original post there have been numerous raffle additions of a lesser monetary value, but which have sonic quality that belies their more modest cost.*
   
*Therefore raffle prizes will be henceforth categorised as 1, 2 or 3 at the meet. Each raffle entrant can only win one category 1 prize and another category 2 or 3 prize. Raffle ticket holders can win a category 2 and 3 prize, but no more prizes. If someone wins a category 2 or 3 prize, they may still win a category 1 prize.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^ that's well thought out! good one!


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Somehow winning a Bottlehead Crack and not getting the chance to put it together myself would be a disappointment in my book... oh well!
   
  On a music front I seem to remember that Dire Straits was a pretty popular pick at the last meet... I've put together a playlist for the meet that consists of well-recorded, relatively popular non-offensive music. Those who are willing to brave the depths are welcome to browse the rest of my library.


----------



## julianbell92

Andy, won't the category 1 prizes be drawn for first (assuming that 1 is the top tier), so the issue of
   
  Quote: 





> *If someone wins a category 2 or 3 prize, they may still win a category 1 prize.*


 

 shouldn't present a problem?
   
  Cheers
   
  Julian


----------



## smial1966

*JoetheArachnid,*
   
*Fair enough. **If you win the assembled Bottlehead Crack, then no doubt you'll re-enter it as a raffle prize to ameliorate your disappointment at not being able to assemble it yourself.*
   




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *
   
  Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Somehow winning a Bottlehead Crack and not getting the chance to put it together myself would be a disappointment in my book... oh well!
> 
> On a music front I seem to remember that Dire Straits was a pretty popular pick at the last meet... I've put together a playlist for the meet that consists of well-recorded, relatively popular non-offensive music. Those who are willing to brave the depths are welcome to browse the rest of my library.


----------



## smial1966

*julianbell92,*
   
*Nope, because raffle prize winners can pick whatever prizes they want subject to my earlier proviso. So the first raffle prize winner might pick a category 2 prize if it's something that they really want.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *
   
  Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Andy, won't the category 1 prizes be drawn for first (assuming that 1 is the top tier), so the issue of
> 
> 
> shouldn't present a problem?
> ...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Not that it particularly matters to me, but what Charity will the proceeds go to ?


----------



## smial1966

*Totally Dubbed,*
   
*All proceeds from the raffle and any surplus monies leftover after event costs have been deducted, will be equally divided between a hearing loss charity (need to determine which one) and the Spinal Injuries Association.*
   
*How about we support the Cambridgeshire Deaf Association as a local organisation?*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
   
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Not that it particularly matters to me, but what Charity will the proceeds go to ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Sounds great andy!
   
  I love donating for a good cause 
  Being an ex-scout an all !


----------



## smial1966

*JoetheArachnid,*
   
*Just to clarify, the Bottlehead Crack with Speedball upgrade is being shipped assembled as it will be demonstrated at the meet and then entered into the raffle. This was a condition of accepting the Crack as a prize. *
   
*I can imagine that keen DIY enthusiasts would be disappointed not to assemble the Crack themselves. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Somehow winning a Bottlehead Crack and not getting the chance to put it together myself would be a disappointment in my book... oh well!
> 
> On a music front I seem to remember that Dire Straits was a pretty popular pick at the last meet... I've put together a playlist for the meet that consists of well-recorded, relatively popular non-offensive music. Those who are willing to brave the depths are welcome to browse the rest of my library.


----------



## FragmentedGod

Surely a true DIY enthusiast wouldn't mind disassembling and reassembling it? 
   
  I'm happy to donate to each of those causes so will likely be buying a fair few raffle tickets.  Regarding payment, do we need to have cash with us?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^ I would presume so.
  That said they are only £2 each.
  So if you buy say 20 tickets, that's £40


----------



## danny93

totally dubbed said:


> ^ I would presume so.
> That said they are only £2 each.
> So if you buy say 20 tickets, that's £40




Wait... Yeh I got the same thing, 20 x £2 = £40


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^ lol


----------



## smial1966

*FragmentedGod,*
   
*Yes please, cash only for the raffle tickets, so bring plenty of £20 notes!*
   





   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
   
   
  Quote: 





fragmentedgod said:


> Surely a true DIY enthusiast wouldn't mind disassembling and reassembling it?
> 
> I'm happy to donate to each of those causes so will likely be buying a fair few raffle tickets.  Regarding payment, do we need to have cash with us?


----------



## smial1966

*Guy**s,*
   
*I'll be abroad from tomorrow (Friday 4th May) evening until Monday 21st May. My internet access will be limited so I'll only be checking on this thread intermittently - probably every other day or so.*
   
*Please keep posting messages to raise meet awareness and encourage event discourse.*
   
*Cheers, *
   
*Andy.*
   
*P.S. Before I go there will be another EXQUISITE raffle prize announcement later this evening! *


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Guy**s,*
> 
> *I'll be abroad from tomorrow (Friday 4th May) evening until Monday 21st May. My internet access will be limited so I'll only be checking on this thread intermittently - probably every other day or so.*
> 
> ...


 
   
  How do you keep em´ coming


----------



## julianbell92

Thanks for clarifying earlier about the prizes Andy, and the idea of keeping the deafness charity local sounds great to me.


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle prize update...*
   
*So you've purchased your top notch headphones and can't bear to see them just languishing on the side... so you buy a headphone stand but the cable is still left trailing... what to do?*
   
*Thankfully Frank (Toxic Cables) has the answer! The Kabelmeister has teamed up with Klutz Design *http://www.klutzdesign.com/Within-EU.php *to become the official UK distributor of their CanCans headphone stand with integrated cable management system. Look at these exquisite stands - *
   




   
*Guess what... Frank and Klutz Design are jointly donating a gorgeous CanCans stand to the meet charity raffle. Do check out the stands on the Toxic Cables website by clicking on this link - *http://toxic-cables.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=67&product_id=85
   
*Frank says "I'm thrilled to be the official UK retailer for these exquisite but relatively expensive headphone stands. The price is £420 for Black and White and £435 for speciality colours such as Red and Burgandy, the stands are available with different colour knobs at no extra cost - please contact me for colour options - but come as standard with Chrome".*
   
*Thank you Frank and Klutz Designs for donating a functional piece of sculptural art to the meet raffle.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Swimsonny

Mm there gorgeous but that price is pretty high :O they look a lot better than my guitar racks in the wall 'mmmmmmm!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That's a way too over-priced...for just stands :/
  I wonder who will actually buy one (for the design) let alone the price...
   
  Anyway, have a great holiday Andy!
  Thanks for the updates!


----------



## digitaldave

Have a great holiday Andy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## pytter

Looking forward to the meet! Have good holiday Andy!


----------



## smial1966

*Totally Dubbed,*
   
*Yeah they are expensive, but look at those sensuous curves!  *
   
*I'm buying a red one.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
   
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> That's a way too over-priced...for just stands :/
> I wonder who will actually buy one (for the design) let alone the price...
> 
> Anyway, have a great holiday Andy!
> Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Totally Dubbed,*
> 
> *Yeah they are expensive, but look at those sensuous curves!  *


 
   
  fair enough mate.
  I personally prefer a wooden-esk finish


----------



## smial1966

*pytter, digitaldave, Totally Dubbed*
   
*Thanks for the holiday wishes, just hope that southern France is drier than the rainy UK!*
   
*Keep posting guys and raise meet awareness.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





pytter said:


> Looking forward to the meet! Have good holiday Andy!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

It is a little wet over here, in Paris, but southern france should be a lil warmer


----------



## FragmentedGod

They're pretty (though the colour combinations aren't to my liking) but I have to agree with the other posters here: that's a LOT of money for just a stand.  Yes, it's very artistic, so if that really works and you really like it then fair enough, you're not just buying a stand.  But for me function has always been more important than form.  I picked up a really basic Hama headset stand: cheap black plastic, but is also a USB hub.  I've got my Denon AH-D7000 sitting pretty on them whenever I'm not using them and can also charge up my phone and portable amp at the same time, keeping them further away from the valve amp (it does not like my phone to be close to it!).  I looked at the wooden stands and they're really nice, but even so I still couldn't justify that expense on top of the headphones.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





fragmentedgod said:


> They're pretty (though the colour combinations aren't to my liking) but I have to agree with the other posters here: that's a LOT of money for just a stand.  Yes, it's very artistic, so if that really works and you really like it then fair enough, you're not just buying a stand.  But for me function has always been more important than form.  I picked up a really basic Hama headset stand: cheap black plastic, but is also a USB hub.  I've got my Denon AH-D7000 sitting pretty on them whenever I'm not using them and can also charge up my phone and portable amp at the same time, keeping them further away from the valve amp (it does not like my phone to be close to it!).  I looked at the wooden stands and they're really nice, but even so I still couldn't justify that expense on top of the headphones.


 
  indeed.
   
  My Zoppa stand cost me something like £30.
   
  And I found a banana holder for like £7.
   
  Never needing to spend more.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fragmentedgod said:


> They're pretty (though the colour combinations aren't to my liking)


 
  Customers are able to choose any colour combination, including chrome knobs, can also purchase a bag of mixed knobs which most do.


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*When you see the Klutz stand at the meet, it's alluringly sensuous curves, deep lustre, stylish adornments and reassuringly weighed base will seduce you. All thoughts of plastic stands and banana accoutrements will disappear, as you'll just want to stroke and take it home with you. *
   





   
*Cheers*,
   
*Andy*.
   
   
  Quote: 





fragmentedgod said:


> They're pretty (though the colour combinations aren't to my liking) but I have to agree with the other posters here: that's a LOT of money for just a stand.  Yes, it's very artistic, so if that really works and you really like it then fair enough, you're not just buying a stand.  But for me function has always been more important than form.  I picked up a really basic Hama headset stand: cheap black plastic, but is also a USB hub.  I've got my Denon AH-D7000 sitting pretty on them whenever I'm not using them and can also charge up my phone and portable amp at the same time, keeping them further away from the valve amp (it does not like my phone to be close to it!).  I looked at the wooden stands and they're really nice, but even so I still couldn't justify that expense on top of the headphones.


----------



## Toxic Cables

delete


----------



## Swimsonny

Yeh i bet the look even better in person but at the end of the day, they are more expensive than my headphones ahaah Im sure there are people who can appreciate them none the less


----------



## smial1966

*Swimsonny,*
   
*If you buy plenty of raffle tickets at the meet you could win a Klutz stand!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *
   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Yeh i bet the look even better in person but at the end of the day, they are more expensive than my headphones ahaah Im sure there are people who can appreciate them none the less


----------



## smial1966

*Right guys,*
   
*I'm off to practice my Franglais on the unsuspecting townspeople of Collioure. *
   
*I'll check on this thread early next week, so have fun and be nice to each other.*
   
*Cheers, *
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Right guys,*
> 
> *I'm off to practice my Franglais on the unsuspecting townspeople of Collioure. *
> 
> ...


 
   
  Enjoy Andy!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Yeh i bet the look even better in person but at the end of the day, they are more expensive than my headphones ahaah Im sure there are people who can appreciate them none the less


 
  Yes, it would be silly buying a stand that costs more then your headphones but then again some would just because of how nice they look. Most of the people who have bought these have headphone that are 1-10k.
  Anyhow, i hope they go to someone who can enjoy them.


----------



## Swimsonny

I will be buying plenty of tickets that's for sure.
And yeh my current full sizes retailed at £300 ish I think but I'm more of IEM man.
They would be handy though as my guitar racks don't have cable winders but they do keep from the cats reach.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> I will be buying plenty of tickets that's for sure


 
  I already bought the whole roll, no more tickets left


----------



## Swimsonny

Then I'm stealing the prizes off of you


----------



## Swimsonny

(I'm not stealing nothing btw )


----------



## Toxic Cables

Will have them all tied up with my cables, i can sell you tickets for £20 a pop


----------



## Swimsonny

I'll take the cables and all


----------



## Toxic Cables




----------



## wakibaki

I'm going to try to get to this meet, I'll be bringing a number of my own-design amps.
   
  w


----------



## smial1966

*wakibaki,*
   
*Having perused your website and noted the evident design expertise on display, it'll be extremely interesting to meet you and listen to your amps. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





wakibaki said:


> I'm going to try to get to this meet, I'll be bringing a number of my own-design amps.
> 
> w


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*Check out wakibaki's website as it's definitely an interesting read by an eclectic individual.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





wakibaki said:


> I'm going to try to get to this meet, I'll be bringing a number of my own-design amps.
> 
> w


----------



## smial1966

*Have you missed me? *
   





   
*Found a lovely cafe with free Wi-Fi for patrons so I'll update more often.*
   
*How about a hand painted (lacquered) Japanese portable amplifier that looks and sounds exquisite? *
   
*You'd better stay tuned...*
   




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
*P.S. Here it is and this beauty will be a raffle prize - http://www.orb-audio.jp/english/jade-togo-japan.htm*


----------



## smial1966

*Photo to tantalize you... *
   

   
*The lacquer is hand painted by Japanese craftsmen.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*This is a hand crafted item worth $700 or around £435 so don't be reticent, post your thoughts and keep this thread alive.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Photo to tantalize you... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Swimsonny

Its beautiful thats for sure. As for the amplifier its self any more info? If this is in the raffle then ill say it again, WOW!


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Photo to tantalize you... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Is there a Banksy special edition?


----------



## Somnambulist

I'm interested if I can get myself up there, I really enjoyed last year's meet but was annoyed that work commitments meant I missed most of it and only arrived with a couple of hours to left. I'd like to get a whole day in this time!
   
  If any fellow Londoners are looking at group transport I'd be up for that as well.


----------



## SpudHarris

Looks like I'm definately coming...... Wooohooo!
   
  This is probably covered but its late and I'm trying to get in the zone with my tunes so can I ask is there a hotel close by to stay? Are you guys planning a bit of a session in the evening or a get to know peeps session the night before?
   
  looking forward to this!
   
  Cheers - Nigel


----------



## jr41

I'd be up for post meet drinks, I think there has been talk of heading to the local pub. Maybe the evening before too depending on if I stay one or two nights, etc.


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





jr41 said:


> I'd be up for post meet drinks, I think there has been talk of heading to the local pub. Maybe the evening before too depending on if I stay one or two nights, etc.


 
  *GRUMBLE* Too young to buy alcohol.......


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> *GRUMBLE* Too young to buy alcohol.......


 
   
  You can have a J2O


----------



## Swimsonny

Don't even go there lol


----------



## Gofre

Too much lovely stuff up for grabs in the raffle, I'll have to start a fund for that never mind anything else I buy on the day!


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> *GRUMBLE* Too young to buy alcohol.......


 
   
  *GRUMBLE* Too driving back home to drink...
   
  I would be up for something vaguely pub-esque afterwards, though. I'd expect a place called 'Bar Hill' to be full of them!


----------



## smial1966

*Hi Nigel,*
   
*I'll ask my friend who lives in Cambridge about nearby hotels and suitable hostelries for a bit of post meet imbibing. *
   
*Cheers*,
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Looks like I'm definately coming...... Wooohooo!
> 
> This is probably covered but its late and I'm trying to get in the zone with my tunes so can I ask is there a hotel close by to stay? Are you guys planning a bit of a session in the evening or a get to know peeps session the night before?
> 
> ...


----------



## moophus

subscribed.


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*I can't divulge too much information at the moment, but we're likely to have a legend from the UK audio industry at our event. This guy is Mr. Marmite - as you either love or loathe him - but he'll be very knowledgeable and entertaining either way. *
   
*I did wonder whether Mr. Marmite would consider holding a 20 minute Q&A session? As this is OUR meet and you guys are an integral part of it, I'm seeking your opinions about the Q&A thing. So would this be a good or bad idea?*
   
*Incidentally, if any of you correctly guess Mr. Marmite's real identity, the first person to do so will win a level 3 raffle prize.*
   
*Let the speculation begin...*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Swimsonny

Tyll Hertsan?


----------



## Swimsonny

Jerry Harvey


----------



## Swimsonny

Jude?


----------



## Swimsonny

Guessing its NWAVGUY then....


----------



## Swimsonny

I missed the UK bit and all my guesses were american but oh well....


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Graham Slee. Oh I hope it is, I have a few things I'd like to ask him about...


----------



## MrQ

I see my post has been removed.


----------



## Swimsonny

Ray Samuels


----------



## Toxic Cables

Justin Bieber


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *smial1966* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I can't divulge too much information at the moment, but we're likely to have a legend from the UK audio industry at our event. *


 
   
  Interesting! Can you give us a few more clues Andy? This might help RE the Q&A session - i.e. what's their specialist field?


----------



## Swimsonny

Chris notton


----------



## Somnambulist

John Westlake.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Richard Dunn


----------



## alvin sawdust

Ken Kessler


----------



## Totally Dubbed

May I ask, what EARPHONES will we have on show? If any?
  I would love to try some that I haven't tried before.
   
  And I'll be bringing over any earphones that I have.
  Which will probably include the PFE232's the cream of the crop.


----------



## TheAttorney

My first thought was Ken Kessler, but as I've been beaten to it, I'll go for Ivor Tiefenbrun (of Linn Sondek).
   
  And yes I think a Q&A session would be good, as long as he's a real pro who's comfortable with that sort of thing.


----------



## smial1966

*MrQ,*
   
*I certainly haven't removed any of your posts.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





mrq said:


> I see my post has been removed.


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*Try thinking more in terms of system enhancements and 'tweaking'.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Try thinking more in terms of system enhancements and 'tweaking'.*


 
  hmmm wild guess - but doubt it's UK:
 Al Schmitt


----------



## smial1966

*Totally Dubbed,*
   
*Hisoundaudio are sending 12 pairs of earphones to the meet but I don't know which models they are yet. *
   
*Any earphones that attendees have indicated that they're bringing are listed in the headphones section in thread post 1.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> May I ask, what EARPHONES will we have on show? If any?
> I would love to try some that I haven't tried before.
> 
> And I'll be bringing over any earphones that I have.
> Which will probably include the PFE232's the cream of the crop.


----------



## Swimsonny

Chris_himself


----------



## Swimsonny

Frank from toxic cables


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Totally Dubbed,*
> 
> *Hisoundaudio are sending 12 pairs of earphones to the meet but I don't know which models they are yet. *
> 
> ...


 
  Andy that's my point.
   
  In the OP - you have HEADPHONES, not EARPHONES listed - Maybe I'm missing something here, but I can't see any earphones listed.
   
  For example:
  Westone 3
  PFE232
  Sony EX500
   
  That said, earphones aren't as hygienic of course, although with silicone tips, it should be a problem, should it?
   
  hisoundaudio are indeed providing them, although I was wondering if there would be other brands too. not sent, but brought from people.


----------



## danny93

Kevin Scott 
  "Two channel systems from under £10,000 to around £1 million" try and nab one of those for the raffle haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.definitiveaudio.co.uk/index.html


----------



## smial1966

*Totally Dubbed,*
   
*It seemed a bit churlish to subcategorise the headphones section. So any earphones will be clearly denoted with an asterisk henceforth. *
   
*Thus far to my recollection the only person apart from you bringing earphones is Digital Dave.*
   
*Cheers*,
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Andy that's my point.
> 
> In the OP - you have HEADPHONES, not EARPHONES listed - Maybe I'm missing something here, but I can't see any earphones listed.
> 
> ...


----------



## danny93

Oh I sold my Sony WM-Z so I´ll no longer be bringing it...sorry 
  May bring along my Ultrasone PRO900 instead though


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Totally Dubbed,*
> 
> *It seemed a bit churlish to subcategorise the headphones section. So any earphones will be clearly denoted with an asterisk henceforth. *
> 
> ...


 
  I will bring my entire IEM collection at the time by the way. It will more than likely be huge by then!


----------



## danny93

Quote:
  Originally Posted by *Swimsonny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


> I will bring my entire IEM collection at the time by the way. It will more than likely be huge by then!


 
  For someone who is 16 you sure have had allot of earphones LOL


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Totally Dubbed,*
> 
> *It seemed a bit churlish to subcategorise the headphones section. So any earphones will be clearly denoted with an asterisk henceforth. *
> 
> ...


 
  thanks a lot Andy!
   
  But yes that was my question - I'm sure most the people who stated they are bringing headphones have earphones too - if they choose to bring/demo it to us or not is something else though!
   
  Cheers


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> For someone who is 16 you sure have had allot of earphones LOL


 
  That is very true  I work hard for them though. I spend a lot of time reviewing so that i get the opportunity to work with all of these different earphones. Check out my round-up in my signature and tell me what you think.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Hmm, tweaks eh...
   
  Russ Andrews?


----------



## Swimsonny

todd the vinyl junkie


----------



## Swimsonny

headphile larry


----------



## smial1966

*JoetheArachnid,*
   





   
*Correct! Well Surmised. A level 3 raffle prize awaits your selection at the meet.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Hmm, tweaks eh...
> 
> Russ Andrews?


----------



## Swimsonny

just audio justin


----------



## TheAttorney

Too late. Deleted


----------



## smial1966

*Swimsonny*,
   
*Please PM me your current IEM collection and I'll list them in the equipment section.*
   
*Cheers*,
   
*Andy*. 
   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> I will bring my entire IEM collection at the time by the way. It will more than likely be huge by then!


----------



## Swimsonny

Just on the off chance is it, YOU?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *JoetheArachnid,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  congratz !


----------



## Swimsonny

Oh god :L i have never heard of russ ahaah :L shows how noobie i still am  Anyway congrats! By the way is level three high or low?


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *JoetheArachnid,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well I guess I'd better make absolutely sure that I make it, then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  EDIT: Oh, and for the uninitiated: http://www.russandrews.com/
  Can't say that I'm a huge fan of the kind of things he deals in, but he should certainly be an interesting addition to the meet.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Oh god :L i have never heard of russ ahaah :L shows how noobie i still am  Anyway congrats! By the way is level three high or low?


 
highest - and neither do I...you're not the only one to feel like a noob lol


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Therefore raffle prizes will be henceforth categorised as 1, 2 or 3 at the meet. Each raffle entrant can only win one category 1 prize and another category 2 or 3 prize. Raffle ticket holders can win a category 2 and 3 prize, but no more prizes. If someone wins a category 2 or 3 prize, they may still win a category 1 prize.*


 
   
  From this it seems that cat. 1 is the highest and cat. 3 is the lowest. I don't think giving me a $600 amp just because I happened to know the name of a UK cable/tweak dealer would be very fair (though I wouldn't complain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## big-man

with my dad being an elec engineer PHD i think he would pretty much kill himself if he read this (off russ' website)
   
_"The UltraSockets™ have a very high build quality and this translates into the better sound: they sounded more open, smoother and bass was tighter and cleaner, with more weight."_
   
   
this is about power sockets its is simply impossible for it to effect sound...dont mean to get into sound science here but that really shocked me


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





big-man said:


> this is about power sockets its is simply impossible for it to effect sound...dont mean to get into sound science here but *that really shocked me*


 
   
  Guess those sockets aren't very well insulated then!
   
I'll stop posting now...


----------



## big-man

LMAO. that really shouldnt have made me laugh as much as it did =\ i think exam stress is making me delerious now


----------



## smial1966

*JoetheArachnid,*
   
*You are correct in surmising the prize level categorisations. So a level 3 raffle prize will be a cable or inexpensive headphones for example.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> From this it seems that cat. 1 is the highest and cat. 3 is the lowest. I don't think giving me a $600 amp just because I happened to know the name of a UK cable/tweak dealer would be very fair (though I wouldn't complain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *JoetheArachnid,*
> 
> *You are correct in surmising the prize level categorisations. So a level 3 raffle prize will be a cable or inexpensive headphones for example.*


 
  my bad then! !


----------



## smial1966

*big-man,*
   
*Healthy skepticism about marketing information is a good thing and highly justifiable given the exhorbitant cost of some aftermarket audio accessories.  *
   
*Russ Andrews is undeniably a controversial figure and tends to polarise audiophiles opinions about him into either a 'love' or loathe' category. I'm hoping that Russ will conduct a listening A-B test, whereby he plays a music track on equipment using standard interconnects, power cord, untreated CD etc, and then swaps in some of his cables for a comparative test. Although highly unscientific, this methodology will enable us to 'hear' any sonic differences using accessories from his range. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





big-man said:


> with my dad being an elec engineer PHD i think he would pretty much kill himself if he read this (off russ' website)
> 
> _"The UltraSockets™ have a very high build quality and this translates into the better sound: they sounded more open, smoother and bass was tighter and cleaner, with more weight."_
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*Totally Dubbed,*
   




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> my bad then! !


----------



## big-man

i would like to try an A+B test to be honest, would be interesting to see if different people have different reactions


----------



## smial1966

*big-man,*
   
*An A-B test will be interesting and undoubtedly throw up mixed results, as some listeners will hear audible differences and others won't, so a straw poll after this exercise will determine whether there's a consensus in favour of the accessories effect on 'sound improvement' or not. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





big-man said:


> i would like to try an A+B test to be honest, would be interesting to see if different people have different reactions


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Would the A-B test be blind or sighted? (ie whether you know which component is being used when or you don't.) That could have a fairly significant effect on results.


----------



## smial1966

*JoetheArachnid,*
   
*Good point, as I hadn't considered this. If there are screens available we can do a 'blind' test, otherwise it may be a case of a few people standing in line to shield the equipment from view.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Would the A-B test be blind or sighted? (ie whether you know which component is being used when or you don't.) That could have a fairly significant effect on results.


----------



## Swimsonny

Blind would be more honest and effective I think! I am Well up for taking part!


----------



## headinclouds

Quite agree with point made by JoetheArachnid, if the test is sighted then I believe it has dubious validity.  This is a highly contentious area discussed by Douglas Self among others.
  I was at the Bristol Show in April, took in a few demos, (spent some time listening to the Senny HD700 which I liked.)  However, back to the point, I sat in a fascinating demo by Nordost.
   
  Differences between cables and mains distribution/conditioners were apparent. 
   
  In many of these demos the audience is told what the improvements will be and sure enough is amazed to hear said improvement.  I believe there is an element of skilful salesmanship and applied psychology at work.
   
  P.S  Thank you *smial1966* for getting this meet going.  I was hoping another one would be arranged, I enjoyed the day in London last year.
   
  I could bring Arcam CD36, Arcam rDAC, one or two of my DIY amps and HD650 and LCD2.  My amps are the same as last year but changes made to interconnects and mains cables have improved the music for me.


----------



## Somnambulist

Without derailing the thread, I've often read companies like Nordost use bizarre designs in their cables simply because it will alter the resistance/inductance/capacitance enough that it does alter the sound, which then plays into the whole 'system tuning' thing where people end up looking for brighter this or warmer that. See here. 
   
  Also, just my opinion, but proper critical listening at a meet is tough, there's a LOT of background noise once it's in full swing, I got more out of just hearing completely different setups, making new friends etc than trying to evaluate equipment the way I would normally (home alone in silence). I'm working that weekend but I'll see if I can book my shifts off.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'de love to fail at ABX'ing!
  I'm up for that !


----------



## alvin sawdust

For me cables do make a difference, but it is subtle and can only be assessed in your own system, at home, over a good listening session.
   
  I just don't see the point of AB'ing, ie listening to a track, changing cables and listening to the same track, especially at a noisy meet.


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*I suggested the A-B thing as a bit of fun!*
   





   
*Andy*.
   
  Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> For me cables do make a difference, but it is subtle and can only be assessed in your own system, at home, over a good listening session.
> 
> I just don't see the point of AB'ing, ie listening to a track, changing cables and listening to the same track, especially at a noisy meet.


----------



## TheAttorney

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Guys,*
> 
> *I suggested the A-B thing as a bit of fun!*


 
   
  I agree. Whatever the demo/presentation turns out to be, it should be informal and fun.
   
  It is logistically crippling, for a meet like this, to run a scientifically valid DBT test.
  Let Russ, or whoever, do what they want to do. It won't prove anything, but at best it will give food for thought and maybe a prompt to investigate further.
   
  BTW, how does one demo such things at a headphone meet? Surely loudspeakers need to be involved.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Lol, fun but pointless.


----------



## smial1966

*Not necessarily, as if a clear majority of listeners hear a sonic improvement using different interconnects and cables, then this 'proves' that us tweakers haven't been wasting our money buying aftermarket accessories.*
   




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
* *
  Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Lol, fun but pointless.


----------



## alvin sawdust

No,you miss my point. I am a firm cable believer and tweeker and I will hopefully be trying some of franks cables. Quick AB'ing and especially DBT are for the birds in my opinion.


----------



## smial1966

*My apologies, as I'd clearly misconstrued your point. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> No,you miss my point. I am a firm cable believer and tweeker and I will hopefully be trying some of franks cables. Quick AB'ing and especially DBT are for the birds in my opinion.


----------



## MrQ

I think this A-B thing is a really good idea. Meet attenders should avail themselves as much time as possible to the test...
   
   
  While I get some quality time with the 009 and BHSE


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





mrq said:


> I think this A-B thing is a really good idea. Meet attenders should avail themselves as much time as possible to the test...
> 
> 
> While I get some quality time with the 009 and BHSE


 
  Trust you Q


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *My apologies, as I'd clearly misconstrued your point. *
> 
> *Cheers,*
> 
> *Andy. *


 
  My apologies also, not trying to pick a fight, just my opinion. It will be fun and I will join in.


----------



## Toxic Cables

What's the point, cables make no difference, it's all in your mind.


----------



## smial1966

*Curses, somebody else had the same devious plan as me.*
   




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





mrq said:


> I think this A-B thing is a really good idea. Meet attenders should avail themselves as much time as possible to the test...
> 
> 
> While I get some quality time with the 009 and BHSE


----------



## smial1966

*Oh dear, hope that's not your Gerald Ratner moment Frank.*
   
*http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1573380/Doing-a-Ratner-and-other-famous-gaffes.html*
   




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> What's the point, cables make no difference, it's all in your mind.


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*I'll be comprehensively updating the equipment list on Sunday to include lots more earphones and hopefully there'll be another raffle prize announcement too.*
   





   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*


----------



## Somnambulist

Right chaps, I'm on shift the weekend of the meet, but I've applied for leave, which I'd imagine I'll get. I'm more a speaker guy, truth be told, but I'll look at what I can bring -  a NAD M51 DAC if I have it by then would be a strong possibility, although it's not practical to lug my Mac/monitor/NAS so I'd probably have to see if anyone would be up for incorporating it into their rig(s) as it would need music/amp/headphones.
   
  I'll also have my FS MG6Pro customs by then and will definitely be out to get some listening time in with any CLAS, HP-P1 or DX100 rigs if they're there.
   
  A workmate with a mild interest in desktop/portable audio is going to tag along with me as it should be the nail in the coffin as far as turning him over to the dark side goes (RIP his wallet). Looks like it'll be a great day!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Oh dear, hope that's not your Gerald Ratner moment Frank.*
> 
> *http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1573380/Doing-a-Ratner-and-other-famous-gaffes.html*
> 
> ...


 
  Oh cr@p, shot myself in the foot there.


----------



## smial1966

*Right guys I'm back... have you missed me? *




   
*Raffle update...*
   
*Details have yet to be finalised, but an Italian audio company will be sending over a small, valve headphone amplifier for demo at the meet and then inclusion in the charity raffle as a prize. I'm just awaiting confirmation which model will be sent and then I'll post more information and a website link.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *


----------



## vkvedam

Andy
   
  I am going through a bit of revamp of my gear. I'll update you by August of what gear I am going to bring.
   
  Best Regards
   
  Ven


----------



## smial1966

*OK Ven, thanks for letting me know.*
   
*Incidentally, if I've inadvertently omitted anyones gear from the meet equipment list, my apologies and please do let me know and I'll correct the omission.*
   
*Thanks,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





vkvedam said:


> Andy
> 
> I am going through a bit of revamp of my gear. I'll update you by August of what gear I am going to bring.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dazhead

Just seen the updated equipment list....it's verging on ridiculous!!! Personally I'm looking forward to trying the graham slee solo and the Denon ah-d7000 which are both on my radar for future purchases provided they live upto their reviews. Also looking for a suitable DAC to slot into my setup.

Andy, you're a living legend.


----------



## TheAttorney

You can add my trusty Senn HD600 to the list.


----------



## smial1966

*TheAttorney,*
   
*Your venerable HD600 have been added as requested. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





theattorney said:


> You can add my trusty Senn HD600 to the list.


----------



## jr41

The opening thread is looking very impressive indeed!
   
  Good work Andy


----------



## SpudHarris

Andy,
   
  I don't know if anyone else is interested but I see there are no DT880's on the list. I have a pair of 600ohm manufaktur which I can bring and a set of W4's (got spare tips for peeps who wish to try).


----------



## smial1966

*SpudHarris,*
   
*The DT880 600 ohm headphones would be a fine addition to the meet, assuming of course that there are powerful enough amplifiers on the equipment list to properly drive them?!?*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Andy,
> 
> I don't know if anyone else is interested but I see there are no DT880's on the list. I have a pair of 600ohm manufaktur which I can bring and a set of W4's (got spare tips for peeps who wish to try).


----------



## Swimsonny

If i can save up just a bit more i will be buying a JVC DX1000 which i will be bringing!


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *SpudHarris,*
> 
> *The DT880 600 ohm headphones would be a fine addition to the meet, assuming of course that there are powerful enough amplifiers on the equipment list to properly drive them?!?*
> 
> ...


 
   Fear not I shall have my Fi-Quest in High Current Mode


----------



## smial1966

*Very nice cans, didn't realise that they were still available in the UK, or are you importing them?*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> If i can save up just a bit more i will be buying a JVC DX1000 which i will be bringing!


----------



## smial1966

*That's enough to have low impedance headphones quaking in their cases!*
   





   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Fear not I shall have my Fi-Quest in High Current Mode


----------



## Swimsonny

It would be sec on hand but pocket money really has to be stretched ahah!


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Talking of hard-to-drive headphones (and stretching pocket money!) I now have a pair of 600ohm AKG K240DF I'll be bringing along.


----------



## smial1966

*Swimsonny,*
   
*You seem like a hard working and resourceful young guy, so good luck saving up for the cans. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> It would be sec on hand but pocket money really has to be stretched ahah!


----------



## smial1966

*JoetheArachnid,*
   
*Pity the poor low output valve amplifiers at the meet and stick to the sold state stuff with these cans - I beseech thee. *
   




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Talking of hard-to-drive headphones (and stretching pocket money!) I now have a pair of 600ohm AKG K240DF I'll be bringing along.


----------



## NuckinFutz

Wow this has opened up a bit. It was looking super high end when I first read this thead months ago, but if I can contribute I'll happily bring my Vsonics IEM's.


----------



## Swimsonny

Thanks for the compliment Andy! Shame that they are now pending to someone else. Oh well


----------



## smial1966

*Swimsonny,*
   
*Don't be too despondent as they come up on eBay UK occasionally, so keep a look out there too.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Thanks for the compliment Andy! Shame that they are now pending to someone else. Oh well


----------



## joeyjojo

Sounds great, in! Well done for organising.
   
  If anyone happens to be driving from/through Oxford I'd love to share a lift. PM.


----------



## FragmentedGod

From what I know my valve amp should be able to drive the 600 ohm headphones no problem.  It's massively overpowered for what I have it with atm, as I was originally going to pick up a pair of Hifiman HE-500s but decided against it due to the recurring quality control issues I kept seeing crop up.  I'm really looking forward to hearing what it can do with harder to drive cans.  Even my Senn HD-580s get a real boost when it's put on the higher impedance settings.  I also can't wait to hear my Denons on some different amps.  I think I'll be keeping the valve amp for the long term but will likely leave that meet with a new purchase lined up to match the Denons better .


----------



## big-man

i'll hopefully get a pair of baby stax, either the sr001 ir 003, so i can bring those if anyone would be interested in trying them


----------



## SpudHarris

I'm thinking of stopping over on the 14th. They have rooms here if anyone else is intereseted. It's practically on the doorstep!


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





big-man said:


> i'll hopefully get a pair of baby stax, either the sr001 ir 003, so i can bring those if anyone would be interested in trying them


 
  i would be interested!


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





big-man said:


> i'll hopefully get a pair of baby stax, either the sr001 ir 003, so i can bring those if anyone would be interested in trying them


 
   
  I've always wanted to try these so would be very grateful if you brought a set along.


----------



## big-man

will do then, they are avaliable anymore but still, i can bring them either way =) will be getting them pretty soon, just deciding on which to get out of the 001 and 003. if anyone can help me that ould be great, basically im confused as to what amp id have to get to actually power them. the 001 come with one but are super hard to find. i can get the SR-003 EARPHONE & SRM-252S AMP but im not sure what else i would have to get. if anyone know please do let me know.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *JoetheArachnid,*
> 
> *Pity the poor low output valve amplifiers at the meet and stick to the sold state stuff with these cans - I beseech thee. *
> 
> ...


 
   
  My understanding is it's typically the other way around; OTL valve amplifiers are better with high impedance headphones as they 'do voltage better than current' and typically have a higher output impedance to match such headphones.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> I'm thinking of stopping over on the 14th. They have rooms here if anyone else is intereseted. It's practically on the doorstep!


 
   
  If it's walking distance from the meet then it might make a good venue for a social in the evening.


----------



## big-man

also looked, at at £75 per person if you are sharing a room its decently priced, considering the prices of a room in london xD


----------



## smial1966

*jr41,*
   
*Which undoubtedly proves that my event organisational skills far outweigh my technical knowledge. *
   




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





jr41 said:


> My understanding is it's typically the other way around; OTL valve amplifiers are better with high impedance headphones as they 'do voltage better than current' and typically have a higher output impedance to match such headphones.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *jr41,*
> 
> *Which undoubtedly proves that my event organisational skills far outweigh my technical knowledge. *
> 
> ...


 
   
  Lucky for us that's no bad thing!


----------



## smial1966

*SpudHarris,*
   
*Great accommodation find! I reckon that this hotel is less than 1km away and easily within walking distance.*
   
*So guys, those of you interested in staying here, please PM me soonest and I'll enquire whether a group booking discount can be arranged.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> I'm thinking of stopping over on the 14th. They have rooms here if anyone else is intereseted. It's practically on the doorstep!


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle update...*
   
*To give you guys some idea of how the raffle prize categorisation will work, the latest addition of a pair of 1 metre `The River' RCA interconnects by Rothwell Audio - *http://www.rothwellaudioproducts.co.uk/html/rivers.html - *will be deemed a category 3 prize. *
   
*Higher value items e.g. the Bottlehead Crack (with Speedball upgrade) headphone amplifier will be deemed a category 1 prize. *
   
*Middle value items e.g. the Arcam rPAC will be designated a category 2 prize. *
   
*To reiterate, regardless of how many raffle tickets an attendee purchases, they can only win one category 1 prize. They can of course subsequently win a category 2 or 3 prize too. But prizes will be limited to a maximum of two per person. *
   
*Lower category prizes e.g. the rPAC and a USB cable may be bundled together if there is obvious synergy between items.*
   
*Do you guys think that this is an equitable solution to balancing the desire to raise money for charity and ensuring that the prizes are widely distributed amongst attendees? *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*


----------



## Somnambulist

I'm fine with that. I don't imagine anyone is going to go overboard with hoovering up tickets and the prize system is fair.
   
  I've successfully got leave for the 15th so can confirm my attendance, along with a workmate. I'll confirm what equipment I'll be bringing when I've bought it (redundancies at work so don't want to buy stuff till I know my job's safe) - although as said the probability is that I will have a nice DAC and some portable stuff, so it would be optimal if someone would be kind enough to wedge the DAC between a laptop and some amplification as I use DACs between my desktop and active speakers.


----------



## big-man

hey guys,sorry the stax sr003 are off the books now, it cost a lot comparitively and i got an offer for a pair of HE-5 and a schitt Lyr for the same price. so, sorry about the stax, but i can bring the HE-5 and schitt lyr instead =)
   
  not the 5 LE btw, the original wodden He-5


----------



## smial1966

*Accommodation update*
   
*I've contacted the Menzies Hotel about a group booking discount. Due to the place already being fairly full on Saturday 15th September and to the fact that I'm unable to provide them with the exact number of rooms required, they basically said that no group discount would be available and quoted a room with breakfast price of £143. *
   
*A much cheaper alternative is the Cambridge (Lolworth) Travelodge - *http://www.travelodge.co.uk/hotels/42/Cambridge-Lolworth-hotel
*The Travelodge is about 2km from the meet venue. I've just checked the price of a room for Saturday 15th September and it's £32.50*
   
*I suggest that meet attendees requiring accommodation book a room in the Travelodge and when numbers have been determined, I'll make a dinner reservation for us at the Menzies Hotel and we can enjoy a pleasant meal together.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *SpudHarris,*
> 
> *Great accommodation find! I reckon that this hotel is less than 1km away and easily within walking distance.*
> 
> ...


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Accommodation update*
> 
> *I've contacted the Menzies Hotel about a group booking discount. Due to the place already being fairly full on Saturday 15th September and to the fact that I'm unable to provide them with the exact number of rooms required, they basically said that no group discount would be available and quoted a room with breakfast price of £143. *
> 
> ...


 
   
  Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## SpudHarris

I will probably stay on the Friday night but travel back after the meet. Not sure yet which is gonna suit me better yet.
   
  On a side note reference the raffle...... I think the way Andy is proposing to do it is a fair way to ensure everyone gets a fair chance. Hats off to Andy for doing such a great job for us all


----------



## alvin sawdust

Your raffle proposal sounds fair Andy.


----------



## Antistase

Andy,
   
  I'm only interested in the BHE with the SR007 MK1. Do you know what sources will be used with that? I would like to bring some test program if possible at all.
   
   
  Thanks.


----------



## Antistase

.. and I can bring a Lambda Pro if anyone is interested.


----------



## smial1966

*Antistase,*
   
*Assuming interconnect compatibility, virtually any source listed in thread post 1 could be used with the BHSE. *
   
*Do bear in mind that the BHSE will be extremely popular, so it's owner may have to limit attendees time auditioning it so that everyone who wants a listen can do so. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





antistase said:


> Andy,
> 
> I'm only interested in the BHE with the SR007 MK1. Do you know what sources will be used with that? I would like to bring some test program if possible at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*You may recollect that a while ago I posted about a new piece of equipment from Linnenberg Audio. The u:c:a is a headphone amplifier and DAC that uses very high quality components and offers superlative build quality. A precursory internet search relieves that Linnenberg components are extremely well reviewed and offer surprising affordability considering that they're built in Germany. Please check out the u:c:a specifications here - *http://www.linnenberg-audio.de/html/u_c_a.html *- and note the competitive price of around £1,000. *
   
*Hopefully there will be a u:c:a at the meet for attendees to audition. Front and rear panel photo's for your perusal below.  *
   


   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*There'll be an interesting ARCAM related post tomorrow and another raffle prize announcement, so stay tuned and keep posting!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## TheAttorney

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Antistase,*
> 
> *Assuming interconnect compatibility, virtually any source listed in thread post 1 could be used with the BHSE. *
> 
> *Do bear in mind that the BHSE will be extremely popular, so it's owner may have to limit attendees time auditioning it so that everyone who wants a listen can do so. *


 
  As owner of the BHSE (although it hasn't actually arrived yet! ETA June), I won't be bringing any sources with with me. Only the BHSE and O2 Mk1. As a start point, Andy has kindly offered to loan his fine Sony portable CDP. So I'll be bringing some CDs with me to compare how that sounds with my home rig, But I'm hoping that other sources will be available to try - I have no idea how that's going to work out, but maybe someone else with a different source will be interested to try it out.
   
  And of course, I'll want to try out the SR009 - not sure who's bringing that, or what they'll bring with it.


----------



## big-man

antistase said:


> .. and I can bring a Lambda Pro if anyone is interested.




Yes please do, recently missed out on a pair and have been looking to hear what electrostatic phones sound like for a while


----------



## vkvedam

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Guys,*
> 
> *There'll be an interesting ARCAM related post tomorrow and another raffle prize announcement, so stay tuned and keep posting!*
> 
> ...


 
  I am watching!!!!


----------



## Antistase

Quote:


theattorney said:


> As owner of the BHSE (although it hasn't actually arrived yet! ETA June), I won't be bringing any sources with with me. Only the BHSE and O2 Mk1. As a start point, Andy has kindly offered to loan his fine Sony portable CDP. So I'll be bringing some CDs with me to compare how that sounds with my home rig, But I'm hoping that other sources will be available to try - I have no idea how that's going to work out, but maybe someone else with a different source will be interested to try it out.
> 
> And of course, I'll want to try out the SR009 - not sure who's bringing that, or what they'll bring with it.


 
   


 I planned to come by train but if if you are interested I can bring my modded CD80 with me (Tentlab clock, all lytics changed, OPA671).
   
  Quote: 





big-man said:


> Yes please do, recently missed out on a pair and have been looking to hear what electrostatic phones sound like for a while


 
   
  Ok. The Lambda Pro is in then.
   
  I've an assortment of orthocans. Old stuff so not sure if it really could be of any interest. Stuff like Warfedhale ID1, Sansui SS-100 or Yamaha  HP1.


----------



## Antistase

Quote: 





antistase said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Also about the orthocans... they really need speaker amps to sing right. I can't really bring my 45 Kg SET amp with me so  this makes sens only if a beefy speaker amp is available at the meeting.


----------



## TheAttorney

Quote: 





antistase said:


> I planned to come by train but if if you are interested I can bring my modded CD80 with me (Tentlab clock, all lytics changed, OPA671).


 
  It's a good offer, but I would say that it would be too much trouble if you're going by train.
   
  With the amount of interest in this meet (well done Andy), I'm sure there will be all sorts of computer based sources that could be tried, and Andy has a CD source covered.
   
  I've not been to one of these meets before, but I'm expecting any comparisons to be not much more than a bit of fun. With the Stax headphones providing very little noise rejection, I can't imagine how any listening session can be conclusive with all that background bustle. At best, it may confirm what is worth further investigation.


----------



## Antistase

Quote: 





theattorney said:


> It's a good offer, but I would say that it would be too much trouble if you're going by train.
> 
> With the amount of interest in this meet (well done Andy), I'm sure there will be all sorts of computer based sources that could be tried, and Andy has a CD source covered.
> 
> I've not been to one of these meets before, but I'm expecting any comparisons to be not much more than a bit of fun. With the Stax headphones providing very little noise rejection, I can't imagine how any listening session can be conclusive with all that background bustle. At best, it may confirm what is worth further investigation.


 

 Well... let me know if you need my cdp. Unfortunately in my esperience no computer + dac  could even touch from a distance the quality and quantity of sound coming out of top quality cdp.
  In short I'm very keen to trying my test cds on your BHE+SR007 MK1 with Andy's cdp if at all possible.
  Reel-to-reel Revox anyone at the meeting?


----------



## alvin sawdust

Andy
   
  With your magical persuasive powers, do you think you might be able to get Bryston to send a BHA-1 to the meet for audition


----------



## vkvedam

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Andy
> 
> With your magical persuasive powers, do you think you might be able to get Bryston to send a BHA-1 to the meet for audition


 
   Like that!


----------



## smial1966

*TheAttorney,*
   
*Which one is your BHSE?  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   




   Quote:
   
   


theattorney said:


> As owner of the BHSE (although it hasn't actually arrived yet! ETA June), I won't be bringing any sources with with me. Only the BHSE and O2 Mk1. As a start point, Andy has kindly offered to loan his fine Sony portable CDP. So I'll be bringing some CDs with me to compare how that sounds with my home rig, But I'm hoping that other sources will be available to try - I have no idea how that's going to work out, but maybe someone else with a different source will be interested to try it out.
> 
> And of course, I'll want to try out the SR009 - not sure who's bringing that, or what they'll bring with it.


----------



## TheAttorney

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *smial1966* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Which one is your BHSE?  *


 
  Sadly, none of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Justin told me, what seems like a month ago, that mine was about to start test, so I sent of the rest of the money. But then he had a temporary hitch and my name is not in the latest published list for the above picture.
   
  I posted last autumn that patience is a virtue when waiting for a BHSE. That's the biggest understatement since Harold of Hastings said he though he had something caught in his eye!


----------



## smial1966

*TheAttorney,*
   
*Commiserations for the delay. It might not be much consolation, but apparently the BHSE sounds astonishing with STAX headphones, so you are definitely in for a treat when it arrives.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





theattorney said:


> Sadly, none of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ra97oR

I will be very interest to listen to a Lamda Pro against my modern modded Lamda.


----------



## smial1966

*alvin sawdust,*
   
*I will certainly email Bryston and ask them for a BHA-1 to demo at the meet.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Andy
> 
> With your magical persuasive powers, do you think you might be able to get Bryston to send a BHA-1 to the meet for audition


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle update...*
   
*So guys I was talking to my friend about our forthcoming meet and the charity raffle, when he mentioned having a pair of "Earphones" that he'd worn once and that were uncomfortable hanging on his ears. Graciously accepting his donation I wasn't expecting anything great, so when he gave me the box I was absolutely flabbergasted...*
   


   
*So we have a pair of Audio Technica ATH-EW9 to add to the list of great raffle prizes, courtesy of my friend Tim, who was going to list them on eBay but has kindly donated them instead.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *alvin sawdust,*
> 
> *I will certainly email Bryston and ask them for a BHA-1 to demo at the meet.*
> 
> ...


 
  Cheers Andy, good man


----------



## smial1966

*ARCAM*
   
*The founder of ARCAM (John Dawson) sent me a PM advising that after years of management he was back doing product design and was instrumental in the development of the rDAC and rPAC. Having expressed an interest in personal audio and attending our meet, John has kindly offered his expertise and Audio Precision AP2 to discuss technical issues with attendees and measure gear with his personal lab kit.*
   
*John and his colleague (Andy Moore) will be informally demonstrating the rSeries DACs, FMJ D33 Super DAC and a new product that he's keeping very tight lipped about! **ARCAM will also offer a raffle prize, possibly an rPAC, rLink or rBlink.  *
   
*If you're not familiar with ARCAM do peruse their website - *http://www.arcam.co.uk/ - *as this innovative British audio manufacturer makes outstanding products at realistic prices.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Guys,*
> 
> *There'll be an interesting ARCAM related post tomorrow and another raffle prize announcement, so stay tuned and keep posting!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Biesas

Has anybody suggested moving this event to London, due to London being a more central location and a airport hub? Plus London for UK meet I think is a great idea, more sponsors might show up if this would be moved. 
  Just my two cents.


----------



## smial1966

*Biesas,*
   
*Most definitely not! *
   
*London categorically isn't central it's southern. Cambridge is far more centrally located geographically and is a quick trip up the M11 for Londoners. Besides which, the 2011 Head-Fi Meet was in London and this years event is most definitely an East Anglian affair.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





biesas said:


> Has anybody suggested moving this event to London, due to London being a more central location and a airport hub? Plus London for UK meet I think is a great idea, more sponsors might show up if this would be moved.
> Just my two cents.


----------



## Biesas

Lol sorry no offence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it is just probably since I live and study in London and haven't seen much of the country, plus I don't drive. I would happily come but it might clash with my holiday and it is a bit of a hassle to get there for me. Well still plenty of time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Biesas,*
> 
> *Most definitely not! *
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*Biesas,*
   
*Absolutely no offence taken whatsoever.  *




   
*Cambridge is easily reached from London by train and Bar Hill is well served by buses from Cambridge bus station, so attending the meet shouldn't be too logistically challenging!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





biesas said:


> Lol sorry no offence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SpudHarris

I am soooooo looking forward to this meet!
   
  Are people staying over on the Friday before or the Saturday night? Both are good for different reasons but I can't decide whether to stay Friday to get an icebreaker or Saturday to discuss/rave about events of the day. Guess I'll go with the flow but what are you guys doing (assuming you are staying over at all)?
   
  Cheers
   
  Nigel


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





biesas said:


> Has anybody suggested moving this event to London, due to London being a more central location and a airport hub? Plus London for UK meet I think is a great idea, more sponsors might show up if this would be moved.
> Just my two cents.


 
  Unbelievable lol


----------



## smial1966

*SpudHarris,*
   
*From what I can gather some people are booking Friday and others the Saturday night. I would mention that Travelodges don't really have public areas for socialising, so if you decide to stay at the Cambridge (Lolworth) Travelodge, it may be better to book Saturday night as there's likely to be a post event dinner at the nearby Menzies hotel. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> I am soooooo looking forward to this meet!
> 
> Are people staying over on the Friday before or the Saturday night? Both are good for different reasons but I can't decide whether to stay Friday to get an icebreaker or Saturday to discuss/rave about events of the day. Guess I'll go with the flow but what are you guys doing (assuming you are staying over at all)?
> 
> ...


----------



## big-man

this is what im think too, im basically waiting to see what you decide and going on that, that way ill know at least one person will be there at the same time =P
   
  also jesus *ATH-EW9, *not a bad fine at all =)


----------



## SpudHarris

Right, I think I may well go on the Friday night then and I'll probably stay at the Menzies Hotel. Anyone interested in a few drinks and a get to know on the Friday, meet in the Menzies bar and we can always have a walk elsewhere if peeps fancy a change of scenery. Bound to be a local with guest Ales for those who fancy....
   
  We'll agree a time nearer.


----------



## smial1966

*SpudHarris,*
   
*Jolly good. Unfortunately I'm not well heeled enough to stay at the Menzies Hotel.  *




   
*It'd be great if attendees staying over did meet socially for a noggin or two of ale.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Right, I think I may well go on the Friday night then and I'll probably stay at the Menzies Hotel. Anyone interested in a few drinks and a get to know on the Friday, meet in the Menzies bar and we can always have a walk elsewhere if peeps fancy a change of scenery. Bound to be a local with guest Ales for those who fancy....
> 
> We'll agree a time nearer.


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*I'm in communication with a South Korean company about demonstrating their valve headphone amplifier at the meet and hope to have confirmation of this over the weekend. I'm very excited by this as the company are very well regarded in Asia, but are relatively unknown in the occidental world.*
   
*More soon...*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## alvin sawdust

Hey Andy, would that by any chance be the Svetlana 2?
   
  Apparently it is a match made in heaven for AT's


----------



## smial1966

*alvin sawdust,*
*Very astute of you to guess correctly. *





   
*It is the Svetlana 2 with point to point wiring and some NOS valves from Mullard Magic to swap around and audition.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Hey Andy, would that by any chance be the Svetlana 2?
> 
> Apparently it is a match made in heaven for AT's


----------



## alvin sawdust

Superb Andy, once again good work.


----------



## smial1966

*Equipment update...*
   
*I'm pleased to confirm that Analog Design Labs are shipping over their Svetlana 2 headphone amplifier with point-to-point wiring for the meet. *
   
http://www.analog.co.kr/svetlana2.html
   




   
*Analog Design Lab products are well known in Asia and receive good reviews, but the company is relatively unknown in the occidental world. So this is a good opportunity to listen to their dedicated headphone amp.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
*P.S. The link above takes you to the Svetlana 2 specifications page where there are some great photo's of the amps internal components.  *


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle update...*
   
*I should have another prize to add to the list tomorrow and am just awaiting a confirmatory email from the company. It's a headphone amplifier and DAC that's very popular in Japan but relatively unknown here - not a high end item but still a very nice prize.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle update 2...*
   
*It appears that I've bagged a rather nice Philips headphone for the raffle from an online retailer. Further details on Tuesday. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Raffle update...*
> 
> *I should have another prize to add to the list tomorrow and am just awaiting a confirmatory email from the company. It's a headphone amplifier and DAC that's very popular in Japan but relatively unknown here - not a high end item but still a very nice prize.*
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*So guys an immediate update courtesy of an online headphone retailer...*
   
*You lucky raffle ticket buyers could potentially win a Philips Fidelio L1. *http://www.philips.co.uk/c/headphones/fidelio-l1_00/prd/
   
*This headphone has the seal of approval from Tyll Hertsens and has received very good reviews across the board. So a nice mid range headphone that is a great all-rounder and is extremely ergonomically comfortable.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Raffle update 2...*
> 
> *It appears that I've bagged a rather nice Philips headphone for the raffle from an online retailer. Further details on Tuesday. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Biesas

Well I hope I will able to come if I am not on holiday at that time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  If there is still room and if there would be any interest I could bring my PRO900's with XB700 pads and probably by that time some J$ pads for comparison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as well I could bring my LD I+ with a bunch of tubes (I think this amp is has crazy bang-for-buck factor!) And I could bring RedGiant A03 if any body would be interested to try out this pretty unique dual-dynamic IEM.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Raffle update...*
> 
> *I should have another prize to add to the list tomorrow and am just awaiting a confirmatory email from the company. It's a headphone amplifier and DAC that's very popular in Japan but relatively unknown here - not a high end item but still a very nice prize.*
> 
> ...


 
   
  I hope very much that it's a Fostex HP-A3... But I think those might be popular in the west - I haven't really been paying careful attention to recent amp/DAC trends. I still think that the HP-A3 is gorgeous though.


----------



## smial1966

*B**iesas,*
   
*I'm sure that we can squeeze you in somewhere! *




   
*Seriously though, as long as attendees bringing gear don't mind sharing table space, then there should be plenty of room for everyone.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *
   
  Quote: 





biesas said:


> Well I hope I will able to come if I am not on holiday at that time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle update...*
   
*As promised guys here's another great prize for the charity raffle. Gyrocom have kindly donated an Audiotrak DR. DAC2 MUSES Edition, which is a multi functional device that packs a lot of features into quite a small form factor. project86 has written an excellent review complete with internal photo's and specifications here - *http://www.head-fi.org/t/604019/review-audiotrak-dr-dac2-dx-muses-edition
   




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle update teaser...*
   
*I've received confirmation of yet another great raffle prize that's currently in transit. Until it arrives we'll have a small competition with the first person to correctly guess what it is winning a Bottlehead.com baseball cap. You guys are a clever bunch so I'm being a bit more cryptic with clues this time!*
   
*Your clue is "F.A.B Virgil".  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*


----------



## MrQ

Thunderpants?


----------



## big-man

yep id agree thunderpants with the tunderbirds reference


----------



## smial1966

*MrQ,*
   
*Goodness me, correct at the first guess! Obviously my clues aren't cryptic enough.*
   
*Please PM me if you'd like the baseball cap posted to you, alternatively you can collect it at the meet.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





mrq said:


> Thunderpants?


----------



## MrQ

I'll collect it at the meet. Thanks Andy.


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*As that was undoubtedly the quickest competition ever - well done MrQ - I've decided to have another one with the same prize. Bottlehead kindly donated 5 baseball caps as well as the Crack, 2 caps have been allocated by these minor competitions, so there are another 3 to give away!*
   
*There is the possibility of an overseas audio designer/manufacturer attending the meet to chew the metaphorical fat with us and I'd like to know who he is.*
   
*So your clue is... cuddly toy.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## big-man

teddy pardo?


----------



## smial1966

*big-man,*
   
*Yeah gods, you guys are far too smart for me. big-man you are correct!*
   
*Are you OK to collect your cap at the meet?*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





big-man said:


> teddy pardo?


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*I'll think up another much more cryptic quiz clue and post it later today - same prize as before.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## big-man

at the meet would be great =) I think that one was quite good to be honest, just that i was on the teddy pardo site when i saw this =) will be good to see all these industry insiders.


----------



## smial1966

*Another quiz question...*
   
*Right guys, this one involves a bit of research and an element of luck. So for a very stylish Bottlehead.com baseball cap, which regional music festival do I try to attend every year?*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## JoetheArachnid

I could probably give this one a reasonable guess but given that I've already won a tier 3 prize I'll abstain.


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *which regional music festival do I try to attend every year?*


 
   
  Download \m/
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




\m/


----------



## smial1966

*JoetheArachnid,*
   
*You might as well have a guess, as if you win there's nothing to stop you donating the cap back to the raffle.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> I could probably give this one a reasonable guess but given that I've already won a tier 3 prize I'll abstain.


----------



## smial1966

*MrQ,*
   
*How many Bottlehead.com baseball caps does a man need?!?  *




   
*Never been to Download.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





mrq said:


> Download \m/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## julianbell92

Are two guesses allowed?
   
Norfolk and Norwich Festival or perhaps the Worstead Festival?


----------



## smial1966

*julianbell92,*
   
*Two very good but unfortunately incorrect guesses.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Are two guesses allowed?
> 
> Norfolk and Norwich Festival or perhaps the Worstead Festival?


----------



## alvin sawdust

How about north Norfolk music festival?
   
  After all, you strike me as a cultured chap Andy


----------



## SpudHarris

Latitude? Good Stuff and your age range I recon....


----------



## zenpunk

Newmarket Gabba Massive Knees-up ????


----------



## oscarsaudio

added to my diary , looking forward to trying some new can's out.


----------



## smial1966

*zenpunk,*
   
*I'm far too much of a young fogey for such lively music!*
   
*Cheers*,
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> Newmarket Gabba Massive Knees-up ????


----------



## smial1966

*SpudHarris,*
   
*I did go to Latitude last year, but don't attend it regularly.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
   
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Latitude? Good Stuff and your age range I recon....


----------



## smial1966

*alvin sawdust,*
   
*I've been to this festival too, but it's not the one that I attend regularly.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> How about north Norfolk music festival?
> 
> After all, you strike me as a cultured chap Andy


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*Here's a clue. By regional I mean the counties of Cambridgeshire, Norfolk and Suffolk. Also, the festival title mentions a specific musical genre.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## SpudHarris

Is it the ''Norfolk One Legged Tibetan Nintendocore Underground Death Metal Morris Dancing/Hopping Festival'' ? It's quite an exclusive festival but very good by all accounts


----------



## smial1966

*SpudHarris,*
   
*Think I'm actually headlining the festival below with a yodelling rendition of `Stairway To Heaven'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
   
*You're pretty close with the Morris Dancing reference as they do feature at the festival.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Is it the ''Norfolk One Legged Tibetan Nintendocore Underground Death Metal Morris Dancing/Hopping Festival'' ? It's quite an exclusive festival but very good by all accounts


----------



## SpudHarris

Ah, thought I'd got it then.....
   
  I would say ''Glade Festival'' but I don't think they would have Morris Dancers. They will probably have plenty of peeps off their noggin on shrooms dancing in a similar way though haha.


----------



## smial1966

*SpudHarris,*
   
*The Glade Festival sure sounds fun, but it's a bit too far away from East Anglia to visit regularly.*
   
*Here's an additional oblique clue - New Model Army. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Ah, thought I'd got it then.....
> 
> I would say ''Glade Festival'' but I don't think they would have Morris Dancers. They will probably have plenty of peeps off their noggin on shrooms dancing in a similar way though haha.


----------



## big-man

if im right with this i suppose i can give te hat back for the raffle or something but im going for the accoustic festival?


----------



## smial1966

*big-man,*
   
*You'll have to be content with one baseball cap as your guess was incorrect.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





big-man said:


> if im right with this i suppose i can give te hat back for the raffle or something but im going for the accoustic festival?


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*Thunderpants are go! They have departed Tracey Island and are en route via Thunderbird 2. When they touchdown I'll upload some photo's for you all.*
   
*F.A.B!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
*P.S. Link for the unititiated - *http://home.comcast.net/~garybutcher/Thunderpants_TP1/Home.html


----------



## smial1966

*Guys, *
   
*It appears that my fiendish clues have perplexed a few people, so to assist your deliberations here's clarification. The `New Model Army' clue was an historical reference to Oliver Cromwell, who was a general in the aforementioned outfit.*
   
*Incidentally, Oliver Cromwell is a big clue regarding the festival!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *SpudHarris,*
> 
> *The Glade Festival sure sounds fun, but it's a bit too far away from East Anglia to visit regularly.*
> 
> ...


----------



## The Mains Man

hello headphone fans
  sorry I have been rather busy and forgot all about the september meet, I have booked a table at the show so will bring an alladins' cave of goodies for you all to listen to and look at, of course there will be the fill hifiMAN range, others no doubt will bring some too, I also intend to bring the Furutech GT40 to the show and the new Furutech Esprit DAC/Headphone amp when it finally arrives in the UK, its been delayed due to a shortage of computer chips. Oyaide make a fine set of up-grade cables for many popular headphones so I will bring some of those as well. As far as headphone amplifiers go I have heard quite a few over the years but there is one that takes some beating for the money. The Canor TP10 Valve Headphone Amplifier. 
   

   
  Please see me at the show for a special offer on this, or if you cannot wait till then contact via my website. Finally I have donated some goodies to the cause, plenty for everyone.


----------



## smial1966

*David,*
   
*Would you kindly send me a PM detailing what you intend to donate to the charity raffle and I'll add the items to the prize list.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





the mains man said:


> hello headphone fans
> sorry I have been rather busy and forgot all about the september meet, I have booked a table at the show so will bring an alladins' cave of goodies for you all to listen to and look at, of course there will be the fill hifiMAN range, others no doubt will bring some too, I also intend to bring the Furutech GT40 to the show and the new Furutech Esprit DAC/Headphone amp when it finally arrives in the UK, its been delayed due to a shortage of computer chips. Oyaide make a fine set of up-grade cables for many popular headphones so I will bring some of those as well. As far as headphone amplifiers go I have heard quite a few over the years but there is one that takes some beating for the money. The Canor TP10 Valve Headphone Amplifier.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle update...*
   
*There will be another fantastic raffle prize update this weekend.*
   
*So start thinking about an analogue sounding DAC with an innovative power supply that `sounds' silky smooth and extremely non digital. As part of the package that I've agreed with the manufacturer, there'll be a quality mains and USB cable bundled with the DAC too.*
   
*Good stuff!*
   
*Andy.  *


----------



## John Dawson

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Guys,*
> 
> *Here's a clue. By regional I mean the counties of Cambridgeshire, Norfolk and Suffolk. Also, the festival title mentions a specific musical genre.*
> 
> ...


 
             
     
      Ely Folk Festival?   I have been a couple of times, mainly to get to hear Eric Bogle. Otherwise it is Cropredy for me


----------



## julianbell92

Nice, pretty sure you've got that right!
  Quote: 





john dawson said:


> Ely Folk Festival?   I have been a couple of times, mainly to get to hear Eric Bogle. Otherwise it is Cropredy for me


----------



## smial1966

*John Dawson,*
   
*You are correct and are now the proud owner of a Bottlehead.com baseball cap.  *





   
*For those of you not familiar with Ely Folk Festival - *http://www.elyfolkfestival.co.uk/ - *it's a splendid weekend of great music, questionable dancing and mellow times. Attendee numbers are strictly controlled so there's always plenty of room to roam about. Whilst the festival doesn't attract `mega stars', the acts are always top quality and I've discovered some real musical gems there. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





john dawson said:


> Ely Folk Festival?   I have been a couple of times, mainly to get to hear Eric Bogle. Otherwise it is Cropredy for me


----------



## The Mains Man

of course it's ok for you southerners to go, it's a bit of a treck from "up north"


----------



## smial1966

*Being from East Anglia and proud of my Nordic ancestry, I'd be somewhat perturbed to be considered a `Southerner'.*
   




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
* *
  Quote: 





the mains man said:


> of course it's ok for you southerners to go, it's a bit of a treck from "up north"


----------



## Somnambulist

Can confirm I'll be able to bring an NAD M51 DAC... because I just bought one for my speakers. If anyone is interested in slotting it in between their laptop and headphone amp I'd be happy to leave it plugged in their all day as I'll try and make it for start to finish.


----------



## smial1966

*Somnambulist,*
   
*Congratulations on your purchase.*
   
*The NAD M51 DAC will be a fine addition to the meet and I've added it to the equipment list.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Can confirm I'll be able to bring an NAD M51 DAC... because I just bought one for my speakers. If anyone is interested in slotting it in between their laptop and headphone amp I'd be happy to leave it plugged in their all day as I'll try and make it for start to finish.


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle update...*
   
*Unfortunately Teddy Pardo won't be joining us in September as he has a wedding to attend. *
   
*Teddy has very generously agreed to ship over a TeddyDAC for demonstration at the meet and then inclusion into the charity raffle. Here's a website link - *http://teddypardo.com/Products/DACs/DACs.html
   







   
*What a fantastic prize!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Raffle update...*
> 
> *There will be another fantastic raffle prize update this weekend.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ra97oR

This meet is just getting bigger and bigger. Very well done on getting so much attention, it is just much more known than the meet we had last year.


----------



## smial1966

*Ra97oR,*
   
*Thanks for your encouragement. *




   
*I really hope that lots of folks attend the meet and have a great time. Audio manufacturers are shipping some nice gear for demonstration and inclusion in the raffle, so it'd be nice to repay their commitment by generating a few sales leads for them.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





ra97or said:


> This meet is just getting bigger and bigger. Very well done on getting so much attention, it is just much more known than the meet we had last year.


----------



## smial1966

*Forgot to mention earlier that the TeddyDAC will come bundled with good quality mains and USB cables too.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Raffle update...*
> 
> *Unfortunately Teddy Pardo won't be joining us in September as he has a wedding to attend. *
> 
> ...


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> * Audio manufacturers are shipping some nice gear for demonstration and inclusion in the raffle, <snip>*
> 
> *Cheers,*
> 
> *Andy. *


 
   
  The inside of your house must look like this by now


----------



## smial1966

*MrQ,*
   
*Pretty much yes, the study is full of gear and there are boxes everywhere. *





   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





mrq said:


> The inside of your house must look like this by now


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Raffle update...*
> 
> *Unfortunately Teddy Pardo won't be joining us in September as he has a wedding to attend. *
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wow, that is a very generous donation to the raffle!


----------



## smial1966

*jr41,*
   
*I thought so too and double checked with Teddy whether you wanted to be so generous. His rationale for the donation is to increase awareness of his other equipment, as he makes a DAC and amplifiers as well as power supplies.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *
   
  Quote: 





jr41 said:


> Wow, that is a very generous donation to the raffle!


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *jr41,*
> 
> *I thought so too and double checked with Teddy whether you wanted to be so generous. His rationale for the donation is to increase awareness of his other equipment, as he makes a DAC and amplifiers as well as power supplies.*
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well it worked because I for one hadn't heard of his stuff before, but after looking up his site, I have now! Looking forward to hearing this one at the meet.


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*I've been reviewing my portable audio collection and have decided to divest myself of a few items. So... *
   
*When the total number of thread hits exceeds 10,000 I will donate a pair of headphones, portable amplifier and a smallish DAC to the raffle prize list. All of the gear is in excellent condition and has had little use. The three items will be bundled together to form a nice starter kit for a lucky prizewinner. *
*So keep posting messages and help add more great prizes to the meet raffle.  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Holowlegs

Hello there
   
   
  Newbie here, am thinking about coming along.
   
  At the moment my set up is a desktop PC, running J River. Am converting all my CD's too Flac up to nearly 5000 tracks, but the CD pile doesn't seem to be going down.
   
  The PC feeds a Kenwood ka 3020 amp ( which is nearly 20 years old, and has given me great services) then via the tape loop it feeds a pair of Sennheiser RS180 wireless head phones. I will be looking to improve this system soon, maybe a DAC or amp, so may find something at the meet.
   
  Also am going to buy a set V-moda m-80 to use with I-Pod classic.
   
   
  Can bring along the Sennheiser RS180, if any one wanted to try them, but do feel they sound better via an amp. Also when I get the M-80's can bring them along too.
   
   
  Also if any one needs a lift from west London area, I may be able too help, and my car has quite a big boot. The only thing is you may have to put up with my laid back taste in music.
   
   
  Cheers Frank


----------



## smial1966

*Holowlegs,*
   
*Welcome to the thread!*
   
*It would be interesting to listen to a set of wireless headphones as the transmission technology has undoubtedly improved recently, so please do bring the Sennheiser RS180 to the meet.*
   
*Thanks for offering a lift to a fellow Londoner - as car sharing is a great way to split the cost of fuel.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





holowlegs said:


> Hello there
> 
> 
> Newbie here, am thinking about coming along.
> ...


----------



## Holowlegs

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Holowlegs,*
> 
> *Welcome to the thread!*
> 
> ...


 

 Hello there
   
   
  Will bring the Sennheiser RS 180, but I do feel they sound better with the amp so will bring the 20 year old Kenwood Ka 3020 ( which can be picked up for £60 now), I have got a lap top which has also got JRiver installed, can bring that along too, but have never connected it to the Kenwood, so may give it a go.
   
  Cheers Frank


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





jr41 said:


> Well it worked because I for one hadn't heard of his stuff before, but after looking up his site, I have now! Looking forward to hearing this one at the meet.


 
   
  Me too, can't believe I've never heard of his gear, it looks very tidy indeed.


----------



## smial1966

*SpudHarris,*
   
*Teddy Pardo was primarily known for his aftermarket power supplies, but recently he's introduced a DAC and amplifiers.*
   
*I'm very excited by the TeddyDAC as it's supposed to sound very analogue and lucid.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Me too, can't believe I've never heard of his gear, it looks very tidy indeed.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Guys,*
> 
> *I've been reviewing my portable audio collection and have decided to divest myself of a few items. So... *
> 
> ...


 
   
  Very generous of you too Andy!


----------



## smial1966

*Right guys, *
   
*There are three raffle prize updates to announce and I'll be periodically updating this thread today, so stay tuned and keeping posting messages.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
*P.S. Do you think that we need an `Etiquette Guide' for meet attendees? Borrowing other peoples kit mostly involves common sense, but do you think it's advisable to plainly state a few Do's and Dont's?*
* *


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *P.S. Do you think that we need an `Etiquette Guide' for meet attendees? Borrowing other peoples kit mostly involves common sense, but do you think it's advisable to plainly state a few Do's and Dont's?*
> * *


 
   
  I don't think it would hurt Andy. I am quite fussy and always say to my kiddies to take good care of their stuff and even better care of someone elses.


----------



## vkvedam

Great going Andy! Really looking forward to this meet.


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *P.S. Do you think that we need an `Etiquette Guide' for meet attendees? Borrowing other peoples kit mostly involves common sense, but do you think it's advisable to plainly state a few Do's and Dont's?*
> * *


 
   
  This is a list reposted from Head-fi in *Innerfidelity*...
   
_1) Please treat others' gear with the utmost care and respect.
 2) Do not unplug headphones without asking permission from the owners first.
 3) Do not turn anything on or off without asking permission first.
 4) Do not move anyone's gear from their established area without asking permission.
 5) Always treat other headfiers with the utmost respect.
 6) If a woman shows up - DO NOT GAWK. They are part of the human species and also deserve the utmost respect. Do not fear that this is the only one.
 7) Do not bring food or drinks near any equipment, including your own.
 8) If you eat, please WASH YOUR DIRTY, GREASY HANDS BEFORE touching other people's equipment.
 9) Do not ask the vendors too many questions. They want to have fun too and others may want to ask questions as well.
 10) Always follow the rules of the host. He/She/They have been gracious enough to host a meet so he/she/they deserve the most respect and if you don't follow any of the above rules, AT LEAST follow this one.
 11) No shirt, no shoes, no headfi meet.
 12) Do not put screw drivers in electrical outlets.
 13) If it's summer - please wear deoderant.
 14) If it's winter - please wear deoderant._


----------



## Biesas

It looks like that list covers It all  Anybody travelling with a car from East/Central London? I am not bringing much stuff, everything will fit in my backpack.


----------



## Somnambulist

_1) Please treat others' gear with the utmost care and respect. - *agree*_
_2) Do not unplug headphones without asking permission from the owners first. -* agree*
 3) Do not turn anything on or off without asking permission first. -* agree*
 4) Do not move anyone's gear from their established area without asking permission. -* agree*
 5) Always treat other headfiers with the utmost respect. -* agree*
 6) If a woman shows up - DO NOT GAWK. They are part of the human species and also deserve the utmost respect. Do not fear that this is the only one. -* this wasn't a problem last time*
 7) Do not bring food or drinks near any equipment, including your own. -* agree *
 8) If you eat, please WASH YOUR DIRTY, GREASY HANDS BEFORE touching other people's equipment. -* agree (although one can eat without using their hands)*
 9) Do not ask the vendors too many questions. They want to have fun too and others may want to ask questions as well. -* ehhhh, I wouldn't imagine this would apply to most, if not all of us, common sense etc.*
 10) Always follow the rules of the host. He/She/They have been gracious enough to host a meet so he/she/they deserve the most respect and if you don't follow any of the above rules, AT LEAST follow this one. -* agree*
 11) No shirt, no shoes, no headfi meet. -* unless this means 'don't come naked', disagree. As long as you're wearing clean clothes and footwear, common sense please. A string wife-beater and speedos, no, but many people last time came in t-shirts and trainers. Most of the US meets you see people in shorts and sandals*
 12) Do not put screw drivers in electrical outlets. -* lol, or start touching exposed components in the DIY gear on show*
 13) If it's summer - please wear deoderant. -* agree*
 14) If it's winter - please wear deoderant.- __-* agree*_
   
This list misses one important one - wash your hair in the morning and don't put any gunky gel in it which could come off on people's headphones.


----------



## Somnambulist

Here's last year's rules btw:
   
   
  
   


> These are the standard set of rules for a Head-Fi meet. Please review before the meet, and observe at the meet, to ensure everyone has a good time, we don't have any problems, and that we can continue to enjoy meets in the future. Many thanks.
> 
> *Personal Hygiene is important.*
> 
> ...


----------



## MrQ

^This.


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*Thanks for your posts regarding meet etiquette as they're very useful and serve as a poignant reminder to us all. *
   
*Raffle update 1...*
   
*David - *http://www.mains-cables-r-us.co.uk/ - *has kindly offered to donate the following items to the prize draw.*
   
*Blue Horizon - spiked shoes*
*Blue Horizon - clean it*
*Deflex Audio - pollipods*
*MCRU cartridge cleaning putty*
*Anti-static record sleeves*
*Isotek - ultimate set up CD*
   
*David will add more donations later and I'll probably pair up various items if there's an obvious synergy, e.g. cartridge cleaning putty and anti-static record sleeves. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle update 2...*
   
*I received a nice PM from a guy called Oscar informing me of his newly launched range of hi-fi accessories. Oscar makes really nice handcrafted headphone stands from solid hard woods and quality birch plywood. Aesthetically the stands are understated, stylish and very reasonably priced. Do have a look -  *http://www.oscarsaudio.co.uk/headphone-stands.html - *as in audio accessory terms these stands are an absolute bargain.*
   

















   
*Oscar has generously donated a headphone stand to our raffle prizes - though I don't know which model yet.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*


----------



## jr41

somnambulist said:


> _6) If a woman shows up - DO NOT GAWK. They are part of the human species and also deserve the utmost respect. Do not fear that this is the only one. -* this wasn't a problem last time*_


 
   
  This made me laugh. We did have a few female attendees last year, which was nice to see, and I hope the same is true this year. Everyone was very well behaved and any 'gawking' was rightfully directed to the headphones and other gear - as it should be!
   
  Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> _13) If it's summer - please wear deoderant. -* agree*
> 14) If it's winter - please wear deoderant.- __-* agree*_


 
   
  Looks like I'll be buying some deodorant then!


----------



## smial1966

*jr41,*
   
*Don't waste money on deodorant, as a kitchen scouring pad liberally sprinkled with Vim powder and vigorously scrubbed on one's sweaty bits works a treat, chafes a bit though!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





jr41 said:


> This made me laugh. We did have a few female attendees last year, which was nice to see, and I hope the same is true this year. Everyone was very well behaved and any 'gawking' was rightfully directed to the headphones and other gear - as it should be!
> 
> 
> Looks like I'll be buying some deodorant then!


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *jr41,*
> 
> *Don't waste money on deodorant, as a kitchen scouring pad liberally sprinkled with Vim powder and vigorously scrubbed on one's sweaty bits works a treat, chafes a bit though!*
> 
> ...


 
   
  So that's how everyone is able to afford all those expensive headphones!


----------



## smial1966

*It's raffle update time again folks...  *




   
*As the thread has received over 10,000 hits I have decided to donate the following gear to the prize list...*
   
*Beyerdynamic T50P - portable headphones with Tesla technology *
   
*Headstage - Arrow 12HE 3G*
   
*Calyx - Kong USB headphone amp*
   
*All of the above kit has been purchased new by me, used very little and then stored. All items are in excellent condition and will be bundled together.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Biesas

Very nice items you are putting up for the raffle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Soon the list of raffle prizes is going to be longer than the list of the gear that everybody is bringing


----------



## smial1966

*Biesas,*
   
*It'd be great if virtually every raffle ticket purchaser won at least something, so I'll keep contacting retailers/manufacturers requesting prize donations.*
   




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





biesas said:


> Very nice items you are putting up for the raffle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ra97oR

Fully supporting the non-stop list of nice stuff to come, really appreciate all your hard work organizing this event.


----------



## smial1966

*Ra97oR,*
   
*Thanks for your support as it's greatly appreciated. *
   
*It's an interesting process approaching audio manufacturers, as the larger brands invariably ignore my correspondence (a notable exception being ARCAM who are very keen to attend the meet) whilst the smaller `boutique' concerns are far more receptive and generous donating gear. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





ra97or said:


> Fully supporting the non-stop list of nice stuff to come, really appreciate all your hard work organizing this event.


----------



## FragmentedGod

Thanks so much or all the hard work.  Every time I read on here I can't believe the new prizes/participants that are being added! 
  
  It's occurred to me that my setup is all running from my PC and I don't have a good laptop.  I should be able to bring a little laptop with USB to output to my DAC but it won't have digital out for comparison of the components on the DAC.  I don't know what other people are bringing but it would be useful to have it setup alongside someone who has a PC/laptop with SP/DIF outputs.  Not a requirement obviously but would let people try the different parts of the dac!  I personally have it setup to switch between the coax digital connection and the USB.  The coax sounds better but the treble (with my amp/headphone combo) can be harsh for playing video games, so I use the USB when I'm doing that. There is also less interference noise from my computer when I use the USB than using the coax out, which is just onboard sound on my motherboard.
   
  If someone has a setup that would work like that and is interested in being able to try it out with a vDAC II and a valve headphone amp then let me know!


----------



## smial1966

*Equipment & raffle update...*
   
*Well he's done it again, not content with importing one range of gorgeous headphone stands, the Kabelmeister (Frank) has been appointed as the UK distributor of these exquisite looking items too...*
   








   
*The stands in the top photo (L to R) have an ash, zebrano and mahogany wood veneer. They're £95 each plus shipping and will be in stock around the first week in July. I love the aesthetics and functionality - having an area to coil up the headphone cable underneath the headphones is a great idea.*
   




   
*This model costs between £115 - £120 depending on the finish. *
   
*Please PM Frank (Kabelmeister - head-fi profile) to express an interest and place your orders.*
   
*Oh... Frank will be very generously donating one of the above stands to the meet charity raffle. THANKS FRANK!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## smial1966

*FragmentedGod,*
   
*Glad that you're eagerly anticipating the meet - it's only 3 months away now.*
   
*I'll have an Audiophilleo 1 (*http://www.audiophilleo.com/audiophilleo1.aspx)* at the meet that you're welcome to borrow. We can share it as I'll need it some of the time to demonstrate a Metrum Octave DAC, but when I'm demonstrating other USB DAC's and not using it you can use it.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





fragmentedgod said:


> Thanks so much or all the hard work.  Every time I read on here I can't believe the new prizes/participants that are being added!
> 
> It's occurred to me that my setup is all running from my PC and I don't have a good laptop.  I should be able to bring a little laptop with USB to output to my DAC but it won't have digital out for comparison of the components on the DAC.  I don't know what other people are bringing but it would be useful to have it setup alongside someone who has a PC/laptop with SP/DIF outputs.  Not a requirement obviously but would let people try the different parts of the dac!  I personally have it setup to switch between the coax digital connection and the USB.  The coax sounds better but the treble (with my amp/headphone combo) can be harsh for playing video games, so I use the USB when I'm doing that. There is also less interference noise from my computer when I use the USB than using the coax out, which is just onboard sound on my motherboard.
> 
> If someone has a setup that would work like that and is interested in being able to try it out with a vDAC II and a valve headphone amp then let me know!


----------



## FragmentedGod

Thanks, that will be great!  I've never seen anything like that before.  Very cool.


----------



## smial1966

*Ladies & gentlemen...*
*Thunderpants have landed!  *




   
*The headphones cup finish is lovely and it's quilted maple with Gabon ebony mounts. Photo's below. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*


----------



## Duncan

I'm definitely interested in going along, but don't drive...
   
  If anyone is going from Herts / Beds, and can take a detour off of the A1, will be happy to pay towards the fuel...
   
  I cannot really add anything to the exhaustive list of gear, other than the older Sony X walkman...


----------



## julianbell92

Could be worth your while contacting i-Qube Andy, if you haven't tried already? Their gear looks interesting!


----------



## smial1966

*Duncan,*
   
*I know that a few guys from London were intending to car share but I'm not sure whether they've arranged anything yet.*
   
*If folks want to PM me if they can offer or indeed need a lift to the meet, then I'm happy to match people up - just need your locations.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *
   
  Quote: 





duncan said:


> I'm definitely interested in going along, but don't drive...
> 
> If anyone is going from Herts / Beds, and can take a detour off of the A1, will be happy to pay towards the fuel...
> 
> I cannot really add anything to the exhaustive list of gear, other than the older Sony X walkman...


----------



## smial1966

*julianbell92,*
   
*I had one of the original iQube amplifiers and wasn't that impressed with it sonically or the fact that it was relatively large. I'm sure that there'll be better sounding amps at the meet which are smaller and less expensive.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *
   
  Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Could be worth your while contacting i-Qube Andy, if you haven't tried already? Their gear looks interesting!


----------



## julianbell92

Ok thanks for your insight on that one Andy. In the meantime, here's some nice woodiness for meet attendees to salivate over, now that the superb Lawton Audio Sheepskin Pads are fitted and my over-ears are complete and photographed


----------



## smial1966

*julianbell92,*
   
*Very nice indeed. Did you carry out the modifications? What cabling is that? *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Ok thanks for your insight on that one Andy. In the meantime, here's some nice woodiness for meet attendees to salivate over, now that the superb Lawton Audio Sheepskin Pads are fitted and my over-ears are complete and photographed


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Ok thanks for your insight on that one Andy. In the meantime, here's some nice woodiness for meet attendees to salivate over, now that the superb Lawton Audio Sheepskin Pads are fitted and my over-ears are complete and photographed


 
  Very nice work.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Ok thanks for your insight on that one Andy. In the meantime, here's some nice woodiness for meet attendees to salivate over, now that the superb Lawton Audio Sheepskin Pads are fitted and my over-ears are complete and photographed


 
   
  Shouldn't keep reposting pics but I am in love with those cups! Are they from Lawton also? They are beautiful.....


----------



## julianbell92

Thanks, the cups are Lawton Audio (East Indian Rosewood) but bought secondhand as they're far too expensive new!
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Shouldn't keep reposting pics but I am in love with those cups! Are they from Lawton also? They are beautiful.....


 
   
  Cheers Andy, I carried out the mods myself - there's a partial 'markl' (Lawton Audio) mod whereby I applied Dynamat Xtreme to part of the rear of the driver, and then the pads, which feel (and smell) sumptuous, as well as opening up the soundstage versus stock. The recabling is also my work using Toxic Cables/Kabelmeister's stranded copper in a round braid.
  I can't wait for other people to hear them and to hear all this fantastic gear you've arranged for us to hear and have the opportunity to win Andy!
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *julianbell92,*
> 
> *Very nice indeed. Did you carry out the modifications? What cabling is that? *
> 
> ...


----------



## julianbell92

If any attendees have a pair of Creative Aurvana Live! headphones, I'd really love to try them if they wouldn't mind bringing them along, as I'm looking at them as a potential portable pair subject to a successful listening test.


----------



## NuckinFutz

julianbell92 said:


> If any attendees have a pair of Creative Aurvana Live! headphones, I'd really love to try them if they wouldn't mind bringing them along, as I'm looking at them as a potential portable pair subject to a successful listening test.




Yes I'm intending to come so I'll bring them. Hopefully by then I might have got round to re-cabling them!


----------



## julianbell92

Great, thanks! I might be recabling mine too if I decide I like them. Reports suggest that they carry a somewhat similar signature to the Denon AH-Dx000 series so it's looking positive 
  Quote: 





nuckinfutz said:


> Yes I'm intending to come so I'll bring them. Hopefully by then I might have got round to re-cabling them!


----------



## BigTony

This looks like a real must visit event - unfortunately I have to move house August/September so I'm not sure if I can make it, I might be living in a box 

I've put the date in my calendar so when I have firmer details over my move, I can see what's what!

Cheers

BT


----------



## smial1966

*Big Tony,*
   
*You are most welcome to attend. Good luck with your forthcoming house move and let's hope that you can make the meet.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





bigtony said:


> This looks like a real must visit event - unfortunately I have to move house August/September so I'm not sure if I can make it, I might be living in a box
> I've put the date in my calendar so when I have firmer details over my move, I can see what's what!
> Cheers
> BT


----------



## cogsand gears

Hello UK people
   
  I have started a new thread for a UK loan tour for Toxic Cables IEM cable: http://www.head-fi.org/t/614919/toxic-cables-iem-cable-loaner-tour-uk-impressions#post_8469123
   
  Please take a look if you are interested.
   
  Andy, hope this is ok with you? I dont mean to de rail the thread at all, it just seems like a good place to post... Please let me know if you want me to take the link out.


----------



## smial1966

*cogsand gears,*
   
*I'm happy to endorse Franks excellent cables so have no problem leaving the link in place.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Hello UK people
> 
> I have started a new thread for a UK loan tour for Toxic Cables IEM cable: http://www.head-fi.org/t/614919/toxic-cables-iem-cable-loaner-tour-uk-impressions#post_8469123
> 
> ...


----------



## Ra97oR

Very interested in the "Silver Poison" for my TF10. My old pure silver cable is starting to fail on me. =/


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *cogsand gears,*
> 
> *I'm happy to endorse Franks excellent cables so have no problem leaving the link in place.*
> 
> ...


 
  Thaks Andy. Much appreciated.
   
  Quote: 





ra97or said:


> Very interested in the "Silver Poison" for my TF10. My old pure silver cable is starting to fail on me. =/


 
  I think that would be a special order item as the production cables are equiped with Westone style pins.... Im sure Frank could accomodate you though. I have a DIY 'Silver Poison' for my TF10's - amazing. They never sounded better!


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*I'm contemplating having a few meet souvenir T-shirts printed and wondered whether anybody would be interested in purchasing one? I've sent a preliminary design off and it's being printed onto a grey T-shirt. I'll upload a few photo's when I have the garment. I thought sell them at cost plus £1 to the charity, so a ballpark price would be £7/£8. *
   
*Good idea?*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Somnambulist

It'd depend on the design but I'd happily buy a small sized one.


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*The meet will definitely have lots of uncommon equipment present. As gear is being sourced from geographically diverse locations, the latest of which is Hungry. *
   
*Details of a great raffle prize from a niche Hungarian audio manufacturer tomorrow - these guys are really off of the grid.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## SpudHarris

Another great catch by the sound of it Andy. I'd be up for a medium T-shirt, keep us posted on the design.


----------



## big-man

id be down for a tshirt =) in a large


----------



## Toxic Cables

Put me down for 2 x medium also Andy.


----------



## julianbell92

Would we be able to choose the colour of the base t-shirt for printing? Put me down for a large please Andy. Cheers.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Would we be able to choose the colour of the base t-shirt for printing? Put me down for a large please Andy. Cheers.


 
   
  That's a good point, would that be possible Andy? Black would be good for me....


----------



## The Mains Man

I would like a pink one please? Otherwise whatever colour you have, larger!


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*It is possible to choose the colour of the base T-shirt, but bear in mind that the `design' is in graduated purple and may not look too good on a similar colour background. *
   
*As soon as the T-shirt arrives I'll upload some photo's and you can decide whether your colour would work with the design.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Would we be able to choose the colour of the base t-shirt for printing? Put me down for a large please Andy. Cheers.


----------



## smial1966

*Of course, we cater for the metrosexual man too.  *





   
*Cheers*,
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





the mains man said:


> I would like a pink one please? Otherwise whatever colour you have, larger!


----------



## muppet

See you all there my first meet and looking forward to it


----------



## SpudHarris

my 1st meet also. I'm very, very exited and saving as much cash as I can just in case. It's gonna be brilliant!!


----------



## smial1966

*OK guys, *
   
*Just in case some of you are getting restless that there hasn't been a raffle prize update for a little while, here's one now...*
   
*Human Audio - *http://human-audio.com/humanaudioeng_termekek.html -*are an interesting Hungarian company that manufacture innovative equipment which is battery powered and totally off of the grid. I was aware of their exquisite Libretto CD player after reading a 6moons review, but hadn't realised that they make a DAC and audio interfaces too.*
   
*Human Audio will be shipping a Muto DAC, Tabla and Tabla pico interfaces to me for demonstration at the meet. The Tabla pico will then be entered into the charity raffle as a prize. *
   
*Check out the hifipig review of the Muto DAC - *http://hifipig.com/human-audio-muto-dac-2/ - *as they highly rate it.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle prize updates are like waiting for buses, you wait for ages and then...   *




   
*Lindemann Audio - *http://www.lindemann-audio.de/en/ - *make esoteric CD players, amplifiers, loudspeakers and a more affordable range of digital products. *
   
*An email to Lindemann resulted in a very positive response and I hope that a representative from the company will attend our meet. Lindemann are sending over a USB-DAC 24/192 and a USB-DDC 24/192 for demonstration, the latter of which will be entered as a prize in the raffle. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*


----------



## SpudHarris

Nice one Andy, man this is shaping up nicely.


----------



## smial1966

*SpudHarris,*
   
*Thanks for your positive comment. *
   
*I'm doing this for UK head-fiers as you're a lovely bunch and your fellowship means a great deal to me. So roll on September and my raffle prize acquisition rolls on unabated.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Nice one Andy, man this is shaping up nicely.


----------



## SpudHarris

Andy, I recently sold my D7000's and soon realised I miss them terribly so bought another new pair. I know they are on the list but mine will be balanced (as will LCD2-R2) for use with my CLAS>DB-2>PB2 rig. Also if anyone has their own custom IEM's I will have a couple of balanced cables for these, 1 x Silver Dragon and 1 x remarkable Toxic ''Viper'' cable.
   
  So if anyone is interested in trying a bang for buck balanced portable/transportable rig they will be welcome.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *OK guys, *
> 
> *Just in case some of you are getting restless that there hasn't been a raffle prize update for a little while, here's one now...*
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for introducing us to all these interesting niche audio companies Andy. Their Libretto CD player looks very interesting - almost like a turntable!


----------



## neukrisz

If you are interested in more details about *Human Audio Libretto CDP*, you can find another review here: http://www.tnt-audio.com/sorgenti/human_audio_libretto_e.html
   
  Cheers
   
  Quote: 





jr41 said:


> Thanks for introducing us to all these interesting niche audio companies Andy. Their Libretto CD player looks very interesting - almost like a turntable!


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*If you're interested in any of the Human Audio range of components then it's well worth messaging Chris - see previous post - for more information and any technical questions that you might have. Chris is very knowledgeable and an amenable guy to correspond with.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





neukrisz said:


> If you are interested in more details about *Human Audio Libretto CDP*, you can find another review here: http://www.tnt-audio.com/sorgenti/human_audio_libretto_e.html
> 
> Cheers


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*Received an interesting follow up message from Chris (Human Audio) regarding a different version of their Muto DAC named the Muto-X.*
   
*This variation has a unique transformer analogue stage - photo's below - with a 2Vrms output which is usable as a real balanced (XLR) signal as the left and right outputs are totally independent from each other.  *
   
*Very nice!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   




   




   
  Quote:


neukrisz said:


> If you are interested in more details about *Human Audio Libretto CDP*, you can find another review here: http://www.tnt-audio.com/sorgenti/human_audio_libretto_e.html
> 
> Cheers


----------



## speedlolita

Are newbies welcome to this? I'd really like a chance to get to listen to some new hardware without paying for it.
   
  I can only offer to bring my lowly stock AKG K701 and my Matrix M-Stage though.
   
  Peace.


----------



## smial1966

*speedlolita,*
   
*An emphatic YES to your question, as we were all `newbies' at some stage. So do come as you'll have a fantastic opportunity to audition loads of gear. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
*P.S. The AKG K701 are still very decent cans. *
   
  Quote: 





speedlolita said:


> Are newbies welcome to this? I'd really like a chance to get to listen to some new hardware without paying for it.
> 
> I can only offer to bring my lowly stock AKG K701 and my Matrix M-Stage though.
> 
> Peace.


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*Is anyone unable to see the photo's mentioned in the message below? Chris (Human Audio) can't view them - does anyone else just see lines of text instead of the images too? Please PM me if the photo's aren't visible.*
   
*Thanks,*
   
*Andy.  *
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Guys,*
> 
> *Received an interesting follow up message from Chris (Human Audio) regarding a different version of their Muto DAC named the Muto-X.*
> 
> ...


----------



## zenpunk

I can't either


----------



## titusgroan

Interested - could bring LCD-2 rev2's


----------



## smial1966

*zenpunk,*
   
*Thanks for letting me know. Strange as they uploaded fine and I can see them.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> I can't either


----------



## SpudHarris

Nor I!!


----------



## smial1966

*SpudHarris,*
   
*Thanks. I've asked Chris (Human Audio) to upload the photo's.*
   
*Andy.  *
   
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Nor I!!


----------



## neukrisz

I hope they will now be shown. 
   
  Regards,
  Chris


----------



## zenpunk

I can see now! But what is it?


----------



## smial1966

*zenpunk,*
   
*A Muto-X DAC...*
   
*This variation has a unique transformer analogue stage - photo's above - with a 2Vrms output which is usable as a real balanced (XLR) signal as the left and right outputs are totally independent from each other.  *
  
 *Cheers,*
  
 *Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> I can see now! But what is it?


----------



## TheAdamUK

Hi Guys Another newbie here thats planning on attending I will be driving down from the market harborough area and don't mind taking a detour or 2 if anyone needs picking up Not got much to bring apart from a pair of Grado sr80i with a headphone lounge headband and a FiiO E10 Cheers Adam


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*As you're all such a sartorially elegant bunch I know that you'll be interested in seeing the meet T-shirt design printed on a garment. Photo's will be uploaded tomorrow so stay tuned!*
   
*I'm also awaiting confirmation whether a Canadian headphone amplifier and esoteric French DAC will be present at the meet. We're talking very high end for the latter component.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## alvin sawdust

Am I right in thinking the Bryston might be making an appearance Andy?


----------



## vkvedam

Andy
   
  I've got pretty much settled on my headphones now. Here's my list:
   
  Hifiman HE-5LE (Mentioned)
  Sony MDR-Z1000
  Ultrasone Signature Pro
   
  Objective2 Amplifier (Mentioned)
   
  Arcam rDAC (Mentioned)
  Pure i20 (Mentioned)
  Apple MacBook Pro'09 (Mentioned)
   
  Best Regards
  Ven


----------



## smial1966

*alvin sawdust,*
   
*Regrettably there's been no response from Bryston to my emails.*
   
*The lovely Dr. Lloyd Peppard of Mappletree Audio - *http://hollowstate.netfirms.com/ - *is shipping over an Ear+ HD Super II headphone amplifier with DECT stepped attentuator finished in a bespoke charcoal hammertone with black sides. *
   
*Check out some of the amps great reviews -  *http://hollowstate.netfirms.com/#headphone%20amps
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
*P.S. T-shirt photo's uploaded tomorrow as my camera battery is flat. *
   
  Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Am I right in thinking the Bryston might be making an appearance Andy?


----------



## smial1966

*MEET T-SHIRT ? *
   
*Guys, photo's below of a possible "official" meet T-shirt. This is a one off printed to gauge interest/comments etc. The front graphic is slightly paler than the arm(s) and back print. *
   

   

   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*


----------



## SpudHarris

Lordy, what size is that one?? I recon we could have the meet inside that


----------



## smial1966

*SpudHarris,*
   
*That's an XL my friend to accommodate a gargantuan girth!  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Lordy, what size is that one?? I recon we could have the meet inside that


----------



## SpudHarris

Hmmmm.... not quite sure what to say now haha.


----------



## smial1966

*SpudHarris,*
   
*What can I say? Good food and fine ales have taken their toll on the size of my abdomen.*
   




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
* *
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Hmmmm.... not quite sure what to say now haha.


----------



## SpudHarris

Apologies, I didn't mean to be rude. I'm not exactly Slim Jim Phantom myself


----------



## smial1966

*SpudHarris*,
   
*No need for apologies but thanks anyway, as it is what it is!*
   




   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Apologies, I didn't mean to be rude. I'm not exactly Slim Jim Phantom myself


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *MEET T-SHIRT ? *
> 
> *Guys, photo's below of a possible "official" meet T-shirt. This is a one off printed to gauge interest/comments etc. The front graphic is slightly paler than the arm(s) and back print. *
> 
> ...


 
   
  Cool idea and I like the headphones on the sleeves! Personally I would prefer a black T-Shirt with the head-fi logo on the front being larger (i.e. chest sized) without a background and a more conventional font for the text on the back. The text could perhaps be reduced to just "2012 UK Head-Fi Meet", but the font size is good.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

I quite like jr41's suggestions, though I personally am not bothered about the colour.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Apologies, I didn't mean to be rude. I'm not exactly Slim Jim Phantom myself


 
  I think I met him once....


----------



## SpudHarris

No way! Not many peeps know who he is!


----------



## Holowlegs

Hello there
   
  Well my V-moda v-80's have arrived so I can also bring these along.
   
  Will pm you Andy and let you know what I am bringing.
   
   
  Will there be some items for sell, as I may be on the look out for a DAC for my set up.
   
  Cheers Frank


----------



## Type35

OK so now we need an entire weekend to sample all these gears.
  This is going to be one meet for the ages!
  Planning to bring AKG K702, Creative Aurvana Live and HRT Music Streamer 2.


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*Jude the Head-Fi honcho has contacted me regarding the T-shirt design, so it may well change depending upon Jude's suggestions... *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





jr41 said:


> Cool idea and I like the headphones on the sleeves! Personally I would prefer a black T-Shirt with the head-fi logo on the front being larger (i.e. chest sized) without a background and a more conventional font for the text on the back. The text could perhaps be reduced to just "2012 UK Head-Fi Meet", but the font size is good.


----------



## smial1966

*Holowlegs,*
   
*I did moot the possibility of having a table reserved for gear that attendees wanted to sell, but there wasn't much interest at the time. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





holowlegs said:


> Hello there
> 
> Well my V-moda v-80's have arrived so I can also bring these along.
> 
> ...


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Guys,*
> 
> *Jude the Head-Fi honcho has contacted me regarding the T-shirt design, so it may well change depending upon Jude's suggestions... *
> 
> ...


 
  Copyright infringement Andy?


----------



## smial1966

*alvin sawdust,*
   
*Nope, as I sought permission from Graphicism to use his wallpaper design for the front print. In fact Jude was keen to help out with the printing, which might lower the per unit cost. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Copyright infringement Andy?


----------



## Duncan

Ugh, I still don't know for definite if I can go (my mums 60th birthday weekend) - hence I've not PM'd to arrange transport...
   
  I want to go really badly though - especially if there does end up being a FS table - could definitely do with having something a little more 'prestige' than a lowly E9 as an amp lol...


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *alvin sawdust,*
> 
> *Nope, as I sought permission from Graphicism to use his wallpaper design for the front print. In fact Jude was keen to help out with the printing, which might lower the per unit cost. *
> 
> ...


 
  That's good of Jude.


----------



## Somnambulist

All you need now is to get Jude himself over. We need a token American since Chris won't be in the country this time round!


----------



## smial1966

*Somnambulist,*
   
*I rather think that Jude would be a revered guest of honor if he graced us with his presence at the meet and not just a token American.*
   





   
*Cheers*,
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> All you need now is to get Jude himself over. We need a token American since Chris won't be in the country this time round!


----------



## smial1966

*Guys...*
   
*There'll be another very tasty raffle update tomorrow, so stay tuned and keep posting!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Sceptre

Guys - So late on thsi one but was just notified by a fellow Headfier.
   
  Please count me in.  This is 10 miles from my home.  How can I not be there?
   
  I'll update kit list but in short
   
  Ultrason Ed9, 780
  HD600, HD 25 with TwAg cable
  D7000
  ATH ESW10
   
   
  Sonosax SX-DA2 (Dac plus amp) fed by iRiver iHP 140
  iMod 240Gb fed to PV Cap to either Lisa III or Pico Slim.
   
  GSP Solo
  Apogee Duet
   
  I'll read the thread and find out how to buy raffle tickets.
   
  Bye 4 now
   
  Sceptre


----------



## smial1966

*Sceptre,*
   
*That's an eclectic lot of gear you have there. The Sonosax looks interesting and is quite a rarity, so definitely worth a listen. *
   
*Raffle tickets can only be purchased at the meet and are £2 each. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





sceptre said:


> Guys - So late on thsi one but was just notified by a fellow Headfier.
> 
> Please count me in.  This is 10 miles from my home.  How can I not be there?
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle update time...*
   
*A lovely chap called Robin contacted me and had planned to attend the meet in a `professional' capacity representing - *http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/ - *h**ifiheadphones stock a vast array of gear and are worth surfing by if you need a new pair of cans. *
   
*Regrettably he cannot now attend but is still donating a couple of pairs of headphones to the charity raffle. What a great guy! *
   
*So you lucky people, a GermanMAESTRO GMP 8.35 D Monitor Closed Headphones - *http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/germanmaestro-gmp-835-monitor-closed-headphones-prodid-3851.html - *and a Final Audio Design Adagio V - *http://final-audio-design.com/en/archives/899 *- have been added to the raffle prizes list.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*It's time that I livened things up again with an in-thread competition. To be eligible for this one you must have posted at least 3 meet related messages before today. *
   
*I purchased the new B&W P3 headphone (black) and aesthetically it's a beauty - *http://www.bowers-wilkins.co.uk/Headphones/Headphones/P3/explore.html -* with great ergonomics and comfort, but sonically to my ears it sounds muffled and boomy with flaccid bass and a repressed tonal quality. **However, press reviews have been very positive and it might just be my hearing that's defective! *
   
*So... to win my as new (listened to for a few hours) P3 cans, finish the sentence below in 30 words or less in a humorous manner OR upload an original photo / graphic that encapsulates your thoughts.*
   
*"Andy, I deserve to win your P3 cans because..."*
   
*The competition will close next Sunday (8th July) at 6pm GMT. One entry per Head-Fi member. I will post the headphones to the winner the week beginning 9th July. *
   
*Good luck and please don't post anything too ribald!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Toxic Cables

*"Andy, I want to win your P3 cans because they are free" *


----------



## smial1966

*Ha ha ha, a fine first entry!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> *"Andy, I want to win your P3 cans because they are free" *


----------



## Ra97oR

Totally looking forward to hear the Edition 9 myself. Heard the Signature Pro at Harrods this weekend and wasn't impressed. And yes, Harrods have revamped their headphone department and carry quite a few good headphones, Grados, Ultrasone, Senny, etc.


----------



## zenpunk

Andy, I deserve to win your P3 because I hope to make a fast buck by flogging them in the sale forum.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> Andy, I deserve to win your P3 because I hope to make a fast buck by flogging them in the sale forum.


 
  Ha ha, i was going to say that.
   
  Very kind of Andy, giving away several of his own items already.


----------



## smial1966

*Kabelmeister,*
   
*I do it for the love of humanity and to appease my partner now that she can no longer use the bath as it's stacked high with boxes of audio gear for the meet!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
*P.S. Thought I'd better add that we do have a separate shower room.*
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Ha ha, i was going to say that.
> 
> Very kind of Andy, giving away several of his own items already.


----------



## smial1966

*zenpunk,*
   
*You cheeky monkey!  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> Andy, I deserve to win your P3 because I hope to make a fast buck by flogging them in the sale forum.


----------



## SpudHarris

Andy, I deserve to win your P3 because my Goldfish who was also called P3 drowned this weekend and winning them might help ease the heartache. Man, I miss his smile


----------



## smial1966

*SpudHarris,*
   
*Ha ha ha, yours is certainly the most inventive and funniest entry so far!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Andy, I deserve to win your P3 because my Goldfish who was also called P3 drowned this weekend and winning them might help ease the heartache. Man, I miss his smile


----------



## vkvedam

Andy, I deserve to win your P3 because of they are destined to and have got no other option...


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *SpudHarris,*
> 
> *Ha ha ha, yours is certainly the most inventive and funniest entry so far!*
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks Andy, yeah it's been a tough year so far! Our dog whos name was ''Ultrasone Edition 8'' choked on a set of Beats Earphones the kids left lying around. He survived fortunately but now his bark sounds like Sh%t.
   
  In case you were wondering what type of dog? He is a 3.5mm Mini Jack ''Russell''


----------



## smial1966

*SpudHarris,*
   
*What a surreal family life you have.  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Thanks Andy, yeah it's been a tough year so far! Our dog whos name was ''Ultrasone Edition 8'' choked on a set of Beats Earphones the kids left lying around. He survived fortunately but now his bark sounds like Sh%t.
> 
> In case you were wondering what type of dog? He is a 3.5mm Mini Jack ''Russell''


----------



## Stormfriend

Hi guys, this is looking like a great day out, and the raffle prizes are incredible!
   
  If there's still space I can bring the following:
  Laptop
  Hiface EVO
  Micromega T-DAC
  Musical Fidelity M1 HPA
  HD800
  Cardas cabling
   
  Plus either a balanced transformer or a PS-Audio regenerator, depending on which one I end up with (and availability of the P3 if I go with that).  I'll probably have a couple of things to sell too (Dacmagic mk1, MF M1 DAC mk1, Earmax Pro) but I haven't quite decided what to keep as I'm still trying to sort out my crappy mains supply. 
   
  My HD800s get some heavy use so I'm not sure they'll be fit for others to try unless I replace the earpads.  Having said that I think my local dealer has some hygienic covers for their demos, though I've never asked to use them myself, so I might see if I can borrow some.


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*Keep your competition entries rolling in as those P3 cans need a new home!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Guys,*
> 
> *It's time that I livened things up again with an in-thread competition. To be eligible for this one you must have posted at least 3 meet related messages before today. *
> 
> ...


----------



## FragmentedGod

Again been really busy so hadn't checked back here in a while.  So many great updates!  I'm sad to hear that Robin from hifiheadphones won't be making it.  I've bought a few things from them and each time the advice and support has been excellent so I was looking forward to meeting him.  I would have bought more from them but they don't stock a few of the things I was looking for recently.  I am still very happy with my valve headphone amp (Icon Audio HP8 MKII) that Robin recommended!


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





fragmentedgod said:


> Again been really busy so hadn't checked back here in a while.  So many great updates!  I'm sad to hear that Robin from hifiheadphones won't be making it.  I've bought a few things from them and each time the advice and support has been excellent so I was looking forward to meeting him.  I would have bought more from them but they don't stock a few of the things I was looking for recently.  I am still very happy with my valve headphone amp (Icon Audio HP8 MKII) that Robin recommended!


 
  Would love to have a listen through your HP8. Considered buying one, but was put off when the price went from £430 to £550 in the space of a year.


----------



## smial1966

*I'm considering purchasing an HP8 too, so will definitely give it a listen. It's still not too pricey and has a relatively small footprint.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Would love to have a listen through your HP8. Considered buying one, but was put off when the price went from £430 to £550 in the space of a year.


----------



## BigTony

Andy, I deserve to win your P3 because (deep sigh and raspy voice) Andy, I am your father!

BT


----------



## Sceptre

Andy, I deserve to win your P3 cans because I don't need them!
   
  So if I did win them, I'd add them to the raffle prizes!
   
  Regards
   
  Sceptre


----------



## Toxic Cables

NVM.


----------



## FragmentedGod

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Would love to have a listen through your HP8. Considered buying one, but was put off when the price went from £430 to £550 in the space of a year.


 

 I had no idea that it had gone up in price that much!  It's a really good amp but I don't have anything to compare it to (aside form portable amps that can't drive the bigger headphones as well and headphone outs on stereo amps).  It will be there so you're very welcome to have a listen.  I'm going to be wandering around with my Denons trying them out on as many amps as I can to find a better match, as this is really designed for higher impedance 'phones.  I was thinking of getting a pair of Hifiman HE-500s initially but changed my mind.


----------



## FragmentedGod

This is starting to get close now so I'm thinking I need to actually make bookings etc.  I remember talk about making group bookings that might give us some discounts.  Is this still on the cards, or was the last word just to make our own bookings?
   
  Also, has anyone made any plans yet to drive up to the event from London?  I will definitely be going but it will be much easier to contribute to someone's petrol costs than to deal with the train with my gear!


----------



## MrQ

Dear Mr Andy,
   
  I deserve to win your P3's  because
   
  I am an exchange student from Cameroon studying banking and accountancy at the Barclays University Millwall.
  I am running a special charity called *Save Cats Around Millwall.* I and my team find stray cats and sell them for vivisection  find them a new home.
   
  You Mr Andy could help me help cats like Wimples (see below) from a life on the streets. I would wear them with pride and Wimples would be proud of you too.


----------



## smial1966

*MrQ,*
   
*I believe that your ambassador cousin contacted me via email to arrange a mutually beneficial financial transaction - alas after emptying my current account his promise of $10 million has yet to materialize. Would you kindly have a word?*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





mrq said:


> Dear Mr Andy,
> 
> I deserve to win your P3's  because
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*BigTony,*
   
*Would you mind sending me a PM as the Child Support Agency (CSA) would like a word - something about decades of missed payments.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





bigtony said:


> Andy, I deserve to win your P3 because (deep sigh and raspy voice) Andy, I am your father!
> BT


----------



## smial1966

*FragmentedGod,*
   
*I enquired about a group discount with a nearby hotel but they weren't interested and their B&B rate is over £100. The most cost effective solution would be to book a room at the nearby Travelodge (about 2km from the meet venue) - the details are in thread post 565.*
   
*Sent you a PM about a possible lift. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





fragmentedgod said:


> This is starting to get close now so I'm thinking I need to actually make bookings etc.  I remember talk about making group bookings that might give us some discounts.  Is this still on the cards, or was the last word just to make our own bookings?
> 
> Also, has anyone made any plans yet to drive up to the event from London?  I will definitely be going but it will be much easier to contribute to someone's petrol costs than to deal with the train with my gear!


----------



## FragmentedGod

Excellent.  Thanks!  I'll check out the rates.  If the lift works out then it makes sense if we are both at the same place, so I'll wait to sort that out before booking anything.


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*The competition to win the B&W P3 headphones closes this Sunday evening at 6pm GMT, so get your entries in soonest, as so far SpudHarris and MrQ are the front runners.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Guys,*
> 
> *Keep your competition entries rolling in as those P3 cans need a new home!*
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*There's quite a lot of attendees gear to add to the equipment list so I'll comprehensively update it this weekend.*
   
*Also, hope to announce another raffle prize soon.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## julianbell92

Keep up the great work on meet organisation Andy, it's shaping up brilliantly! Here's my entry for the B&W P3 competition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Andy, I deserve to win your P3 cans because for my hamster Fuzzy’s birthday, he wants me to harvest the fabric from the pads and headband to make him a new suit for our golf outings:


----------



## Somnambulist

While I'm still waiting for my M51 to arrive (NAD are useless!), I should have it by September! I'll probably have a JKSPDIF MKIII usb to s/pdif converter as well as I'm planning to use that between my Mac and the DAC - if anyone wants to put this in between their laptop and headphone amp please get in touch as I'll look a bit of a mug if I bring a DAC, converter and nothing else! 
   
  Should also have some Future Sonics MG6 Pro custom IEMs and a portable source too by then but can't decide on what bleedin' thing to get, proving a right headache!


----------



## smial1966

*julianbell92,*
   
*Superb entry, inventive and very funny.  *





  *Kudos to Fuzzy for being such a dapper hamster.*
   
*Fuzzy is in pole position so far.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
*P.S. I think that Fuzzy should be the meet mascot. *
   
  Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Keep up the great work on meet organisation Andy, it's shaping up brilliantly! Here's my entry for the B&W P3 competition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stormfriend

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> While I'm still waiting for my M51 to arrive (NAD are useless!), I should have it by September! I'll probably have a JKSPDIF MKIII usb to s/pdif converter as well as I'm planning to use that between my Mac and the DAC - if anyone wants to put this in between their laptop and headphone amp please get in touch as I'll look a bit of a mug if I bring a DAC, converter and nothing else!
> 
> Should also have some Future Sonics MG6 Pro custom IEMs and a portable source too by then but can't decide on what bleedin' thing to get, proving a right headache!


 
   
  I'd be very interested to see how the M51 compares to my 20 year old Micromega.  The two other (modern) DACs I have are no better overall in my current place, although they have different strengths and weaknesses.  I can't really draw any conclusions though due to my mains power varying so much.  I tried an Arcam D33, which I really liked, but it may just have been a good couple of days...  I'd also be interested in comparing the JKSPDIF with my Hiface EVO.  I tried the battery pack for the EVO which made a big difference, but I couldn't be bothered with the hassle of 'is it charged, or is it on mains?' that comes with it.  I've discovered that the EVO is very sensitive to power quality, so battery beats my current mains, but does it beat decent mains?  That I don't know.
   
  I spoke to my local dealer and the "hygienic demos" they offer are just antiseptic wipes, not what i thought they meant, so I've ordered some replacement earpads for my HD800s as they're going to need them soon anyway.  I also ordered some replacement pads for my old HD650s and will bring them along as well, along with some Grado SR-80s.  And I wonder where all my money goes.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Keep up the great work on meet organisation Andy, it's shaping up brilliantly! Here's my entry for the B&W P3 competition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Bugger! That's a good one. Can I have another go?


----------



## smial1966

*SpudHarris,*
   
*Due to your tragic recent bereavement you may have another try.  *





   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Bugger! That's a good one. Can I have another go?


----------



## julianbell92

Cheers Andy! Do I detect a subtle reference to the British Grand Prix this afternoon as well (see below)?
   
   
  Fuzzy hopes he's done enough as he doesn't want to come down with a severe case of Firth of Forth Fairway Frostbite at Muirfield, pretty prevalent this time of year he'll have you know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and I'm sure he'd be game for being mascot too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> julianbell92,
> 
> Superb entry, inventive and very funny.
> 
> ...


----------



## Holowlegs

Hello there
   
  Looking forward to the meet, can't get over the quality of the raffle prizes.
   
  Am on the look out for a DAC to include into my set up, so hopefully I may get a listen  to some off the DAC coming along.
   
  At the moment I am bringing a laptop, a Kenwood ka 3020 amp and Sennheiser RS180 wireless headphones. Have been looking at the Audiolab M-Dac.
   
  Maybe not the right thread to ask, but has anyone used a DAC with wireless headphones?
   
   
  Cheers Frank


----------



## smial1966

*julianbell92,*
   
*Congratulations Fuzzy as it appears that you will be resplendent in a new golfing outfit! Please ask your caddy to PM me your address and I'll post the B&W P3 headphones to you tomorrow.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *
   
  Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Cheers Andy! Do I detect a subtle reference to the British Grand Prix this afternoon as well (see below)?
> 
> 
> Fuzzy hopes he's done enough as he doesn't want to come down with a severe case of Firth of Forth Fairway Frostbite at Muirfield, pretty prevalent this time of year he'll have you know!
> ...


----------



## julianbell92

Wow thanks Andy, Fuzzy's gone mad in his wheel at the news! I'll drop you a PM shortly, and please add the P3s to the equipment list for anyone who wants to try them at the meet as I'll bring them along 
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *julianbell92,*
> 
> *Congratulations Fuzzy as it appears that you will be resplendent in a new golfing outfit! Please ask your caddy to PM me your address and I'll post the B&W P3 headphones to you tomorrow.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Sceptre

Well done Julian.
   
  I now picture Fuzzy running in his wheel generating power to keep his iPod perpetually charged whilst enjoying his tunes.  I wonder what Fuzzy listens too?  Maybe the Chipmunks!
   
  BTW - I hear that B&W are to release another headphone this year better than the P5.
   
  See you all in September.
   
  Sceptre


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





sceptre said:


> I wonder what Fuzzy listens too?


 
   
  Hamster Rap?


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*If for some unfathomable reason you were thinking of turning up late afternoon to the meet, well here's an incentive to arrive earlier:*
   
*The Kabelmeister a.k.a. Frank of *http://toxic-cables.co.uk/ *has kindly donated a box of equipment bands for distribution to the first 50 meet attendees.*
   




   
*The first 50 attendees can pick from 2 black bands, 1 black and 1 clear or 2 clear. There'll also be a limited number of the other coloured bands available. So arrive early and tether your portable gear together with these stylish audio accoutrement's. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
*P.S. I'm loving the purple bands. *


----------



## julianbell92

Cheers guys, his music of choice is Jimi Hendrix covers by none other than The Hamsters themselves!
   
  This is his favourite album at the moment:
   
   
  Where did you hear that news Sceptre if you don't mind my asking? Hopefully it will be the full size headphone the range needs.
  Quote: 





sceptre said:


> Well done Julian.
> 
> I now picture Fuzzy running in his wheel generating power to keep his iPod perpetually charged whilst enjoying his tunes.  I wonder what Fuzzy listens too?  Maybe the Chipmunks!
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Hamster Rap?


----------



## julianbell92

I'm liking the clear or the understated black ones myself. Speaking of turning up on time, have we established a time for the meet to start yet Andy?
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Guys,*
> 
> *If for some unfathomable reason you were thinking of turning up late afternoon to the meet, well here's an incentive to arrive earlier:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Guys,*
> 
> *If for some unfathomable reason you were thinking of turning up late afternoon to the meet, well here's an incentive to arrive earlier:*
> 
> ...


 
  And there i was thinking that you would prefer the Pink


----------



## The Mains Man

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> And there i was thinking that you would prefer the Pink


 
  so set off at some un-godly hour to navigate the wet roads, miss the little chef mega breakfast to be first in line for...wait for it.....an elastic band? .......nice.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  on a more serious note, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hats off to Frank who I am looking forward to meeting as well as Oliver of Epiphany and others
   
  on an even more serious note, I will donate 50 sets of silver plated plug fuses for the visitors 51-100 after the wrist bands have run out, will there be a doorman in attendance then?
   
  nice one


----------



## smial1966

*mains-cables-r-us,*
   
*Surely it can't STILL be raining in September!?! Think of all that unhealthy cholesterol you'll forgo by missing a greasy fry up at the Little Chef.  *
   
*I'll be distributing the equipment bands from my table, so no doorman, just me handing stuff out. *
   
*Thanks for the fuses, though now attendees have a dilemma, arrive early and receive two bands or turn up later and bag a fuse.  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





the mains man said:


> so set off at some un-godly hour to navigate the wet roads, miss the little chef mega breakfast to be first in line for...wait for it.....an elastic band? .......nice.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





the mains man said:


> so set off at some un-godly hour to navigate the wet roads, miss the little chef mega breakfast to be first in line for...wait for it.....an elastic band? .......nice.......


 
  Elastic band with my logo on it = Collectors item, and they make whatever they are tied around, sound better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I will send several hundred bands over, it's up to Andy how he wishes to distribute them, as i will not be attending.


----------



## alvin sawdust

If i'm given an elastic band, i'll blow a fuse


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> If i'm given an elastic band, i'll blow a fuse


 
  Not when they are silver plated, you can't


----------



## Sceptre

Back in February I spoke with a B&W employee who told me there would be two new models during 2012;  one a budget version and the other that "I would be very impressed with".  I think an H8 (P for portable and H for home or maybe an S for studio).
   
  I think the P5's are a very commendable portable headphone that get a lot of head time connected to the iPhone.  I use their MT-30 5.1 set up for movies and I fell in love with the out of my reach nautilus series when I heard them about aged 20 or so (though I was moved as much recently by the KEF Blades if anyone gets a chance to hear them).
   
  Regarding gear for the show, I could bring my Phonitor but had trouble with it (mains hum interference within the unit) it is inaudible on 300 ohm headphones but annoys me with anything with lower impedance. Shout if anyone wants to play with it.
   
  Hope that helps.
   
  Sceptre


----------



## smial1966

*Sceptre,*
   
*A high end B&W headphone is a tantalizing prospect. I use my re-cabled P5 a lot and it's a great portable can, though it did need a pricey aftermarket cable to remove it's somewhat veiled quality.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





sceptre said:


> Back in February I spoke with a B&W employee who told me there would be two new models during 2012;  one a budget version and the other that "I would be very impressed with".  I think an H8 (P for portable and H for home or maybe an S for studio).
> 
> I think the P5's are a very commendable portable headphone that get a lot of head time connected to the iPhone.  I use their MT-30 5.1 set up for movies and I fell in love with the out of my reach nautilus series when I heard them about aged 20 or so (though I was moved as much recently by the KEF Blades if anyone gets a chance to hear them).
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*julianbell92,*
   
*Good point about the meet times. *
   
*Provisionally retailers can arrive at 09:00 and attendees with a lot of gear to setup at 09:30. Doors open to everyone else at 10:00 with the raffle draw taking place at 16:00. The meet winds down from 16:30 onwards with it finishing promptly at 17:00.*
   
*I'll post these timings in the first thread message too.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> I'm liking the clear or the understated black ones myself. Speaking of turning up on time, have we established a time for the meet to start yet Andy?


----------



## smial1966

*I've already pre sold my pair of bands to a Japanese audio company for thousands of Yen, as they plan to incorporate the viscous polymer quantum purifier technology into their headphone diaphragms.  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Elastic band with my logo on it = Collectors item, and they make whatever they are tied around, sound better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FragmentedGod

Quote: 





stormfriend said:


> I'd be very interested to see how the M51 compares to my 20 year old Micromega.  The two other (modern) DACs I have are no better overall in my current place, although they have different strengths and weaknesses.  I can't really draw any conclusions though due to my mains power varying so much.  I tried an Arcam D33, which I really liked, but it may just have been a good couple of days...  I'd also be interested in comparing the JKSPDIF with my Hiface EVO.  I tried the battery pack for the EVO which made a big difference, but I couldn't be bothered with the hassle of 'is it charged, or is it on mains?' that comes with it.  I've discovered that the EVO is very sensitive to power quality, so battery beats my current mains, but does it beat decent mains?  That I don't know.
> 
> I spoke to my local dealer and the "hygienic demos" they offer are just antiseptic wipes, not what i thought they meant, so I've ordered some replacement earpads for my HD800s as they're going to need them soon anyway.  I also ordered some replacement pads for my old HD650s and will bring them along as well, along with some Grado SR-80s.  And I wonder where all my money goes.


 
   
  I'm also really curious about how to manage the hygiene aspect.  I expect most of the time I will have my main cans with me testing out different amps/sources, but I want to be able to offer people the chance to listen to them as well.  Wipes isn't exactly what I had in mind.  I've seen photos of covers that people have put over their headphones but I have no idea where to acquire anything like that.  Does anyone have a good source for this?  It may be worth buying something in bulk and then we can have spares for those of us who are particular about this type of thing, or have a set of covers each to take with us around the meet? 
   
  Just some thoughts.  I don't know what's available, but I don't want people to feel limited in what they can test because they aren't comfortable.


----------



## Sceptre

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> * I use my re-cabled P5 a lot and it's a great portable can, though it did need a pricey aftermarket cable to remove it's somewhat veiled quality.*


 
  Hi Andy,
   
  I saw the Stephan Audio Art P5 cable but didn't want to buy it at that price unheard.  I'd be interested to know what you chose and even better, might look forward to giving it a try on my P5's at the meet.
   
  I will  of course wear three layers of marigolds and be standing in a bleach bath when handling it!
   
  Regards
   
  Sceptre


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





			
				Sceptre said:
			
		

> I will  of course wear three layers of marigolds and be standing in a bleach bath when handling *it*!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sceptre


 
   
  Nice!
   
  What about the P5's?


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*Is aural hygiene really that much of an issue for headphones? *
   
*Obviously foam tips are necessary trying other peoples in ear phones, but unless someone has an ear infection - in which case they categorically shouldn't try other folks cans - then what's the worst that can happen? I'm assuming that attendees will have freshly washed hair and clean ears, so unless someone sweats profusely, I'm happy for them to try my headphones without any covers.  *
   
*I'll buy a pack of baby wipes in case any sweaty people need to freshen up their ears, as the wipes shouldn't contain harsh chemicals and should therefore be ear pad friendly.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





fragmentedgod said:


> I'm also really curious about how to manage the hygiene aspect.  I expect most of the time I will have my main cans with me testing out different amps/sources, but I want to be able to offer people the chance to listen to them as well.  Wipes isn't exactly what I had in mind.  I've seen photos of covers that people have put over their headphones but I have no idea where to acquire anything like that.  Does anyone have a good source for this?  It may be worth buying something in bulk and then we can have spares for those of us who are particular about this type of thing, or have a set of covers each to take with us around the meet?
> 
> Just some thoughts.  I don't know what's available, but I don't want people to feel limited in what they can test because they aren't comfortable.


----------



## smial1966

*Sceptre,*
   
*Luckily I picked up a used Stefan AudioArt P5 cable from AudiogoN for under $100 shipped. It transforms the P5's and you're most welcome to give them a listen.*
   
*No need for the bleach bath as I'll jet wash your ears before handing over the cans.  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





sceptre said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I saw the Stephan Audio Art P5 cable but didn't want to buy it at that price unheard.  I'd be interested to know what you chose and even better, might look forward to giving it a try on my P5's at the meet.
> 
> ...


----------



## zenpunk

Volume pots like door handles are usually breeding ground for germs.. so what are we going to do about it??? It might be a good idea to also order a large box of latex gloves?


----------



## Holowlegs

Looks like I will have to cut down on the Brylcreem that morning.
   
  Most importantly, will there be coffee and  biscuits on arrival, do like Dark Chocolate Digestives, hint hint.
   
  Cheers Frank


----------



## smial1966

*zenpunk,*
   
*I think that meet attendees will have to come suitably attired and recommend this hygienic ensemble - *
   




   
*Still need those latex gloves too.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> Volume pots like door handles are usually breeding ground for germs.. so what are we going to do about it??? It might be a good idea to also order a large box of latex gloves?


----------



## smial1966

*Holowlegs,*
   
*There will be hot/cold beverages and a range of snacks available to purchase from the hall kitchenette.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





holowlegs said:


> Looks like I will have to cut down on the Brylcreem that morning.
> 
> Most importantly, will there be coffee and  biscuits on arrival, do like Dark Chocolate Digestives, hint hint.
> 
> Cheers Frank


----------



## OK-Guy

Andy... are there any exhibitors places still open?... there is a possibility that I can get some of the new Chord Chordette to be demo'ed.
   
  also, is the venue near Cambridge train station, prefer a lil liquid lunch with a few other head-fi'ers who hope to attend.
   
  Chord Chordette range:
   
http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/products.asp?cat=16
   
http://www.customelectronicdesign.co.uk/news/chordetteminiature-marvels-chord-electronics


----------



## Stormfriend

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Guys,*
> 
> *Is aural hygiene really that much of an issue for headphones? *


 
   
  My original post was not to protect my headphones from the attendees, but to protect the attendees from my headphones.  I must average 5 hours a day, every day, with them on - PC, radio, TV, PS3, whilst working... eveything goes through them, so they are very well used.


----------



## smial1966

*OK-Guy,*
   
*Please clarify what you mean by exhibitor places? If you're enquiring whether it's possible to have a retail/distributor presence, then regrettably all available slots are already taken. If you're asking whether you can turn up as an enthusiast with your own gear to demo, then absolutely! Subject to space being available, everyone is welcome to bring their audio kit along.*
   
*The meet venue address and related travel info is detailed in thread post 1.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





ok-guy said:


> Andy... are there any exhibitors places still open?... there is a possibility that I can get some of the new Chord Chordette to be demo'ed.
> 
> also, is the venue near Cambridge train station, prefer a lil liquid lunch with a few other head-fi'ers who hope to attend.
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*Reserved.*


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*I'll definitely update the meet equipment list on Saturday 14th July as there's lots of interesting gear to add.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*The original design for the meet T-shirt was a bit washed out when printed, so another proposed design is below - thanks to EddieE. Graphically, this one is simpler and more striking with no writing on the garment back.*
   
*What do you think?*
   

   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


>


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Guys,*
> 
> *The original design for the meet T-shirt was a bit washed out when printed, so another proposed design is below - thanks to EddieE. Graphically, this one is simpler and more striking with no writing on the garment back.*
> 
> ...


 
   
  I like it!


----------



## Somnambulist

That's quite good. Personal preference(!) would be to have the design a little bit smaller, but it might just be because of the t-shirt crumpling. I liked the text on the back in your first version though (although perhaps not the font), it's nice to show where/when/what the t-shirt was for.


----------



## smial1966

*Somnambulist,*
   
*It's possible to reinstate the text on the T-shirt back on an individual basis, though this would add £2 to the cost. The current design costs £10 and is available in sizes small to extra large. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> That's quite good. Personal preference(!) would be to have the design a little bit smaller, but it might just be because of the t-shirt crumpling. I liked the text on the back in your first version though (although perhaps not the font), it's nice to show where/when/what the t-shirt was for.


----------



## smial1966

*Stormfriend,*
   
*If you can answer no to the following questions I'm sure that your headphones will be just fine.*
   
*1. Are the ear pads moldy, smelly or home to a colony of tiny insects?*
*2. Are your ear canals sprouting hair that extends beyond your earlobes?*
*3. Do passengers regularly avoid sitting in close proximity to you on public transport?*
   





   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





stormfriend said:


> My original post was not to protect my headphones from the attendees, but to protect the attendees from my headphones.  I must average 5 hours a day, every day, with them on - PC, radio, TV, PS3, whilst working... eveything goes through them, so they are very well used.


----------



## Somnambulist

Put me down for small w/text on the back then. 
   
  Probably the least of my wallet's worries as far as this meet goes lol.
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Somnambulist,*
> 
> *It's possible to reinstate the text on the T-shirt back on an individual basis, though this would add £2 to the cost. The current design costs £10 and is available in sizes small to extra large. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Stormfriend

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Stormfriend,*
> 
> *If you can answer no to the following questions I'm sure that your headphones will be just fine.*
> 
> ...


 
   
  I regularly hog seats so passengers are _unable_ to sit next to me on public transport, especially travelling long distance, but that's because I don't want to be a sardine!
   
  My HD650 pads did in fact go moldy after I put them in the spare room for six months, so those got binned very quickly.  The phones themselves are fine and the new pads should turn up in a few weeks.  The HD800s are probably not unhyienic, but I couldn't lend them to anybody just now.  The new pads for those will be turning up around the same time, so they should both be delightful and fresh for September.
   
  Although I suspect no-one will want to listen to my system after this


----------



## Holowlegs

Andy
   
   
  Like the headphones on the sleeves. Will have to be a XL for me.
   
  Cheers Frank


----------



## smial1966

*Holowlegs,*
   
*Good man Frank, I'm an XL kind of guy too.  *




   
*The headphones are printed on the sleeves in a kind of silvery metallic ink that looks very cool.  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





holowlegs said:


> Andy
> 
> 
> Like the headphones on the sleeves. Will have to be a XL for me.
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*Somnambulist,*
   
*What colour text and font would you like the print on the T-shirt back? If you're unsure I might be able to do a few mock ups for you. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Put me down for small w/text on the back then.
> 
> Probably the least of my wallet's worries as far as this meet goes lol.


----------



## smial1966

*Stormfriend,*
   
*Were you that excessively hirsute guy on the Channel 4 `Embarrassing Bodies' program recently?*
   

   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





stormfriend said:


> I regularly hog seats so passengers are _unable_ to sit next to me on public transport, especially travelling long distance, but that's because I don't want to be a sardine!
> 
> My HD650 pads did in fact go moldy after I put them in the spare room for six months, so those got binned very quickly.  The phones themselves are fine and the new pads should turn up in a few weeks.  The HD800s are probably not unhyienic, but I couldn't lend them to anybody just now.  The new pads for those will be turning up around the same time, so they should both be delightful and fresh for September.
> 
> Although I suspect no-one will want to listen to my system after this


----------



## julianbell92

Love the new design Andy, count me in for a size L on Black t-shirt. How and when would you like us to pay for them?


----------



## Somnambulist

Same as the headphones on the sleeves please, might as well be colour co-ordinated How are the colours on these prints btw? Blacks black etc? Not being too much of a perfectionist!
   
  Also, do you want payment now or on the day for these? 
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Somnambulist,*
> 
> *What colour text and font would you like the print on the T-shirt back? If you're unsure I might be able to do a few mock ups for you. *
> 
> ...


----------



## vkvedam

An 'M' in Black for me Andy....
   
  Thanks
   
  Ven


----------



## Sceptre

XL in Black please Andy - Same silver colour phones.
   
  Regards
   
  Sceptre


----------



## SpudHarris

I'm a funny size unfortunately some M's are too small and some L's are too large. Would you say these shirts are generous? If so I'll have a Medium if you consider them snug I'll have a Large. In black please Andy.
   
  Thanks
   
  Nigel


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*I'll list your T-shirt orders (names, sizes, specific requests etc) in a future post and then you'll be able to check that everything is correct. I plan to place a bulk order in about a months time as this greatly reduces the per unit cost.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Love the new design Andy, count me in for a size L on Black t-shirt. How and when would you like us to pay for them?


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle prize update & competition time!*
   
*To help ameliorate the psychological trauma of Friday 13th a funky headphone manufacturer has confirmed that they're shipping their entire product line for demonstration at the meet. With an additional 5 pairs of cans to be given as raffle prizes, so I thought that we'd have a little musical competition...*
   
*To win an as yet unspecified pair of headphones from the company, listen to this - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_mol6B9z00 - fine song all the way through and you'll hear a slight variation of the company name mentioned repeatedly. *
   
*The first correct answer wins. Good luck!*
   
*Andy.*
   
*P.S. Yes really.  *


----------



## OK-Guy

V-Moo'da ?


----------



## MrQ

Heir Audio.


----------



## smial1966

*Fine attempts but it's not V-Moda or Heir Audio.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





mrq said:


> Heir Audio.


----------



## OK-Guy

Ai-Ai-Ai-O ?


----------



## EddieE

Just got the T-shirt in the post, thanks for sending it over Andy, the design is actually smaller than it looks in the photo and is IMO just about right. The silver headphones on the arms are a nice touch too. My girlfriend's friend who is in fashion came over and when I told her I designed it she instantly said how much she loved the silver headphones... yeah... didn't design that bit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  My only issue is the light blue came out a lot lighter than it was on my screen so its hard to see it as a union flag. I can make that darker if its not too late Andy?
   
  Spud Harris, I often fall between mediums and larges too - this is a snug large so I think you'll be safe with it.


----------



## smial1966

*OK-Guy,*
   
*You are correct! Well done. *
   
*When AiAiAi have shipped the raffle prizes I'll PM you and arrange delivery of your cans.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
*P.S. I was expecting this competition to run for a day or two, so I'll post another prize giveaway this weekend. *
   
  Quote: 





ok-guy said:


> Ai-Ai-Ai-O ?


----------



## OK-Guy

*Andy*.... I've never win prizes, I'm truly stunned.... looks like I owe you a pint.
   
  talking of t-shirts... can you get in XXL?... I'm a big chap and I kinda dislike things that are tight on me chest, prefer things a tad looser.


----------



## smial1966

*EddieE,*
   
*I'm glad that your design has translated well to the actual garment. When uploading a graphic to the T-shirt printing website there's no option to alter the design coloration, so in computer parlance WYSIWYG. If you want to saturate the design colours I can certainly get another test T-shirt printed.*
   
*The actual bulk T-shirt order will be submitted in about a months time so there's plenty of time to alter the design and submit orders.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *
   
  Quote: 





eddiee said:


> Just got the T-shirt in the post, thanks for sending it over Andy, the design is actually smaller than it looks in the photo and is IMO just about right. The silver headphones on the arms are a nice touch too. My girlfriend's friend who is in fashion came over and when I told her I designed it she instantly said how much she loved the silver headphones... yeah... didn't design that bit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*OK-Guy,*
   
*Well done sir!*
   
*The T-shirt is available in XXL .*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





ok-guy said:


> *Andy*.... I've never win prizes, I'm truly stunned.... looks like I owe you a pint.
> 
> talking of t-shirts... can you get in XXL?... I'm a big chap and I kinda dislike things that are tight on me chest, prefer things a tad looser.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





eddiee said:


> Spud Harris, I often fall between mediums and larges too - this is a snug large so I think you'll be safe with it.


 
   
  Thanks for the feedback Eddie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Andy, mines a large black one hehe!


----------



## smial1966

*EddieE & guys,*
   
*I've reordered a test T-shirt with the deeper coloration and will post it to the designer after I've uploaded a few photo's to this thread. The design hasn't changed but hopefully the flag stripes should have more contrast and definition.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





eddiee said:


> Just got the T-shirt in the post, thanks for sending it over Andy, the design is actually smaller than it looks in the photo and is IMO just about right. The silver headphones on the arms are a nice touch too. My girlfriend's friend who is in fashion came over and when I told her I designed it she instantly said how much she loved the silver headphones... yeah... didn't design that bit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Somnambulist

Cheers Andy, should be a nice little memento for looks forward to being a fantastic day.


----------



## Toxic Cables

White for me and Black for Allan, both medium, please Andy.


----------



## smial1966

*Kabelmeister,*
   
*The design is untested on a white garment and I'm not sure how well the silver sleeve headphones will show up. Let me try to mock up your request and I'll post it for you to see prior to ordering.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> White for me and Black for Allan, both medium, please Andy.


----------



## OK-Guy

*Andy*... in my appreciaton of winning the headphones I will give you five-packs of 'RCA End-Caps' to raffle off on the day.... I get these manufactured myself and sell them worldwide on eBay.
   
  They protect your Amplifier, DAC, CD-Player etc connects and saves a fortune in deoxit products.
   
  link...
   
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/rca-end-caps/m.html?hash=item231f895b78&item=150852950904&pt=UK_AudioTVElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Amplifiers&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## Stormfriend

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Stormfriend,*
> 
> *Were you that excessively hirsute guy on the Channel 4 `Embarrassing Bodies' program recently?*
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yep, that's me.  I have to shave with a Flymo...
   
  I've sent the balanced transformer back for a refund: it sounded good but was still subject to significant changes in sound quality throughout the day, so the AC regenerator and a second mortgage it is.  If it turns up in time, and doesn't weigh more than I do, I'll bring it along.


----------



## smial1966

*Guys.*
   
*Firstly, apologies for not updating the meet equipment list recently, this will definitely be up to date by Thursday evening.*
*Secondly, there'll be more raffle prizes added soon as well, so stay tuned and keep posting.*
*Thirdly, as the previous competition only lasted for a matter of minutes, it's COMPETITION TIME AGAIN!  *




   
*Simple rules:*
*Previous headphone winners can't enter - mustn't be greedy!  *




*First correct entry wins*
*Entrants must have posted at least 3 thread messages before today*
   
*The prize will be decided by me soon but is likely to be worth around 100 Euros. *
   
*COMPETITION QUESTION: Name my current favourite group/band. **Oblique clue: Health & Safety.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
*P.S. Off to Ely Folk Festival soon, so I'll read your entries on Monday. *


----------



## Stormfriend

Quote: 





> *COMPETITION QUESTION: Name my current favourite group/band. **Oblique clue: Health & Safety.*


 
   
  Elf & Safety
   
  But it's not very oblique.  There are so many elf related bands:
   
  Die Elfen
  Nightmare of the Elf
  Happy Elf
  Elf Project
  dumb Elf
  Fatal Elf
  The Elf Machine
   
  To name but a few!


----------



## MrQ

Men At Work.


----------



## Holowlegs

Andy
   
  If you have worked with one or two of the H&S people that I have, I would have to say *Simple Minds*, and that is putting it kindly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers Frank


----------



## alvin sawdust

Crash Test Dummies


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





holowlegs said:


> Andy
> 
> If you have worked with one or two of the H&S people that I have, I would have to say *Simple Minds*, and that is putting it kindly
> 
> ...


 
   
  Haha, brilliant Frank!!! I've worked with some of the same guys I recon.


----------



## Swimsonny

Looks like i have missed quite a bit.
   
  I would have said men and work but i have been beat to it.
   
  Doctor Hook
  Police


----------



## smial1966

*Competition update:*
   
*Though you guys have been very inventive with your answers, so far none of you have correctly guessed my current favourite group.*
   
*To give you a clue, they're primarily a duo and have recently played at a UK festival.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Swimsonny

Rizzle Kicks? haha


----------



## Swimsonny

FISRT AID KIT!!!!


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> FISRT AID KIT!!!!


 
   
  I think it could be ''First Aid Kit''


----------



## Sceptre

Men without Hats.

The safety dance, maybe

Regards

Scepter


----------



## Ra97oR

Would like a Medium t-shirt, can't wait for the meet.


----------



## smial1966

*Swimsonny,*
   
*Congratulations you are a winner! First Aid Kit is the correct answer.*
   
*When the AiAiAi box of goodies arrives I'll tell you what's available as your prize.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
*P.S. Overlooked the incorrect spelling.  *





   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> FISRT AID KIT!!!!


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Swimsonny,*
> 
> *Congratulations you are a winner! First Aid Kit is the correct answer.*
> 
> ...


 
  Awesome! That sounds great thanks, hopefully their is a TMA-1, i have always wanted one of those!


----------



## smial1966

*Swimsonny,*
   
*It won't be a TMA-1 but is likely to be a `Tracks', `Pipe' or `Swirl'.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Awesome! That sounds great thanks, hopefully their is a TMA-1, i have always wanted one of those!


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Swimsonny,*
> 
> *It won't be a TMA-1 but is likely to be a `Tracks', `Pipe' or `Swirl'.*
> 
> ...


 
  Thats a shame, i would not mind some Tracks then, what are the odds of a new Capital?


----------



## smial1966

*Swimsonny,*
   
*Unfortunately I have no idea which models AiAiAi are donating as prizes, I only know that they're sending their entire product range and 5 additional pairs of headphones as giveaways.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *
   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Thats a shame, i would not mind some Tracks then, what are the odds of a new Capital?


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Swimsonny,*
> 
> *Unfortunately I have no idea which models AiAiAi are donating as prizes, I only know that they're sending their entire product range and 5 additional pairs of headphones as giveaways.*
> 
> ...


 
  Their entire product range will be for people to demo right and be sent pack. So they will have a stand?


----------



## smial1966

*Swimsonny,*
   
*AiAiAi do want the non giveaway headphones back after being demoed. They won't have a stand but may send an R&D consultant along who is based in London.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Their entire product range will be for people to demo right and be sent pack. So they will have a stand?


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Swimsonny,*
> 
> *AiAiAi do want the non giveaway headphones back after being demoed. They won't have a stand but may send an R&D consultant along who is based in London.*
> 
> ...


 
  Okay yes that was what i thought,if they are being sent to you, would you be able to burn them in before the event so that they will be at peak performance and if they do send someone down that would be just great!


----------



## smial1966

*Swimsonny,*
   
*Unfortunately I just don't have enough free time to burn in all of the equipment and headphones that manufacturers are sending, so it'll just be a case of attendees auditioning meet gear `as is' to get a `flavour' of the sonic signature.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Okay yes that was what i thought,if they are being sent to you, would you be able to burn them in before the event so that they will be at peak performance and if they do send someone down that would be just great!


----------



## smial1966

*Swimsonny,*
   
*You might just be in luck, I'm awaiting confirmation but think that the 5 giveaway headphones are all Capital models, in which case a pair has your name on them. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Thats a shame, i would not mind some Tracks then, what are the odds of a new Capital?


----------



## Swimsonny

That's understandable, don't worry about tue burning in, was just an idea.

And sweet, the capitals look alright!


----------



## smial1966

*Swimsonny,*
   
*I'm burning in as much kit as I can and hope to have at least a few hours on all headphones. *
   
*I purchased a `Capital' direct from AiAiAi and am very impressed with the headphones beguiling sound and durable construction. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> That's understandable, don't worry about tue burning in, was just an idea.
> And sweet, the capitals look alright!


----------



## Swimsonny

Oh as much as possible is great, your house must be packed with gear and some impressive amps especially!

Oh really, I'm quite looking forward to them then! Hopefully I will win more in the raffle, want a desktop amp bad!


----------



## thelastjoker

will there be an audio mart as suggested earlier? I hope so


----------



## smial1966

*Swimsonny,*
   
*The Violectric V90 is a raffle prize and well worth winning. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Oh as much as possible is great, your house must be packed with gear and some impressive amps especially!
> Oh really, I'm quite looking forward to them then! Hopefully I will win more in the raffle, want a desktop amp bad!


----------



## smial1966

*thelastjoker,*
   
*There will be a small table where sellers can leave kit with price tickets on.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





thelastjoker said:


> will there be an audio mart as suggested earlier? I hope so


----------



## Toxic Cables

Do me 2 black then, Andy.


----------



## Somnambulist

Seeing as this thread has a lot of the UK guys viewing...
   
  AmpCity are bowing out, unfortunately. They're clearing all their stock so you if you go here:
  http://www.ampcity.co.uk/
   
  You may be able to grab some serious bargains (which you can then bring to the meet of course).


----------



## vkvedam

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Seeing as this thread has a lot of the UK guys viewing...
> 
> AmpCity are bowing out, unfortunately. They're clearing all their stock so you if you go here:
> http://www.ampcity.co.uk/
> ...


 
   
  It's really sad to see these people go out of business. On the sale side of things I think HE-6 is a real bargain at £645. I wouldn't need it as I've got my beloved HE-5LEs. There is only one left in stock.


----------



## smial1966

*Somnambulist,*
   
*Thanks for informing us about this. It's regrettable when any business closes as inevitably employees are made redundant.*
   
*Doubly sad in this case as Amp City were a meet sponsor - oh well. Best wishes to those now seeking new jobs. *
   





   
*Andy*.
   
  Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Seeing as this thread has a lot of the UK guys viewing...
> 
> AmpCity are bowing out, unfortunately. They're clearing all their stock so you if you go here:
> http://www.ampcity.co.uk/
> ...


----------



## Holymoly

Most have not received recent orders from amp city.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/475750/ampcity/15


----------



## smial1966

*From the ashes a pheonix arises...  *




   
*...well not exactly but good news for audiophiles intending to purchase Audio GD gear. *
   
*Last week Frank the Kabelmeister - *http://toxic-cables.co.uk/ - *sent me a PM advising that he's now become the official UK retailer for Audio GD equipment. *
   
*Frank will sell the Audio GD kit at a similar price to what you'd pay buying directly from - *http://www.audio-gd.com/En%20audio-gd.htm - *BUT all Audio GD gear purchased via Frank will have the internal wiring upgraded to his own specification OCC silver plated copper wire at no extra cost. Plus of course ordering from a UK retailer you won't incur punitive import taxes or a customs processing delay.*
   
*It gets better...  *




   
*Frank and Kingwa at Audio GD are jointly donating an NFB-10.2 headphone amplifier/DAC to the meet raffle as a prize! Here's the product link - *http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB-10.1/NFB10.1EN.htm
   
*Nice one guys!  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
   
   
  Quote: 





holymoly said:


> Most have not received recent orders from amp city.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/475750/ampcity/15


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Seeing as this thread has a lot of the UK guys viewing...
> 
> AmpCity are bowing out, unfortunately. They're clearing all their stock so you if you go here:
> http://www.ampcity.co.uk/
> ...


 
  That's sad to hear, i met the guys at last years London meet, they seemed really nice.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Seeing as this thread has a lot of the UK guys viewing...
> 
> AmpCity are bowing out, unfortunately. They're clearing all their stock so you if you go here:
> http://www.ampcity.co.uk/
> ...


 
   
  That is a great shame. AmpCity were instrumental in enabling last year's meet - I very much doubt it would have gone ahead were it not for their support. I liked their site too, I know of no other UK reseller who has the range of true Head-Fi gear AmpCity offered. All the best for the future to everyone who worked there.


----------



## Somnambulist

Yeah they gave me the opportunity to hear the generic fit Miracles, amongst other things.
   
  P.S. Mr Kabelmeister, might have to talk to you at the meet about some replacement cables for my MG6pros (which are delayed due to my ears needing to be thoroughly cleaned out before impressions can be taken, doh!).


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> P.S. Mr Kabelmeister, might have to talk to you at the meet about some replacement cables for my MG6pros (which are delayed due to my ears needing to be thoroughly cleaned out before impressions can be taken, doh!).


 
  Unfortunately, i will most likely not be attending, i have a family holiday booked at that time, i will be sending over cables you could try with them.


----------



## Somnambulist

Shucks, I'll be sure to give them a listen - hopefully have my customs by then as well as the DX100 to listen with.


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle prize update:*
   
*Audinst - *http://audinst.com/en/products/ - *are shipping over a HUD-Mini (USB DAC & headphone amplifier) and an AMP-HP (headphone amplifier) for demonstration at the meet and then inclusion in the raffle as prizes.*
   
*The HUD-Mini is a brand new product and has impressive specifications for a diminutive device - *http://audinst.com/en/bbs/board.php?bo_table=HUDmini&wr_id=4
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*


----------



## alvin sawdust

Jeepers Andy, what a raffle it's going to be. Might need G4S to do the security.............. er on second thoughts.


----------



## Holowlegs

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Jeepers Andy, what a raffle it's going to be. Might need G4S to do the security.............. er on second thoughts.


 
  Or maybe send the army in


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*I will definitely update the meet equipment list tomorrow as this is long overdue. After the update if your gear isn't listed please PM me and I'll rectify the omission.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## shadesbass

I'll be hoping to come along.
I can bring my Beyerdynamic DT990 and modded Denon D2000 (dynamat + recabled with Van den Hul The Intergration Hybrid starquad) headphones, my Meier Corda Swing amp, iRiver H120 and maybe a few other bits.


----------



## OK-Guy

Hi Andy... AiAiAi Capital headphones arrived today, very snazzy indeedy, the grey colour is pretty classy... I shall have a good listen to them over the weekend... thanks a bundle.
   
  I have sent out emails this afternoon with what we discussed, I shall pm you when I have replies.... have a great weekend


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*I'll be overseas for a couple of weeks from this Saturday and will only be updating this thread intermittently during this period. *
   
*Please keep posting messages as the thread hit count gives me leverage with audio manufacturers, as hits mean more raffle prizes quite literally!*
   
*To tantalize you before I depart... I'm in discussion with a Polish company for them to ship a granite encased tube amplifier that drives ANY headphone with ease, also a boutique South Korean manufacturer are keen to send a very highly regarded amplifier with a headphone output, plus an Australian guy makes cotton sleeved USB cables and off grid battery packs for DACs that have been eulogized about on forums.*
   
*So plenty to look forward to when I return!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*


----------



## alvin sawdust

Missing you already


----------



## smial1966

*Thanks alvin sawdust!  *




   
*Before I depart here's an incentive for you guys to keep posting thread messages...*
   
*Competition time*
   
*This competition is simple, whoever posts thread message 1000 will win a pair of headphones, DAC and portable amplifier from my personal collection. Though the gear is used it's all in great condition and will be worth a few hundred quid. *
   
*Rules*
   
*Entrants must have posted 3 thread messages before today. Previous headphone winners are not eligible to enter. Entrants must not post consecutive messages or just plain dribble - please try to keep messages interesting and relevant.*
   
*GOOD LUCK!*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Missing you already


----------



## Swimsonny

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Toxic Cables

I'm going to wait till 4am when the rest of you are asleep, and post the next 71 messages myself. 




   
  D'oh, i never read the rules,


----------



## SpudHarris

Hehe, post # 930.
   
  I know its not relevant but I'm on holiday and just found out that I could use the wifes iphone as a personal hotspot for my laptop (sad, we couldn't aford a Villa with Wifi). We've been out for a meal and a few jars so here I am catching up with my Head-fi buddies. Technoloy is a wonderful thing!!


----------



## alvin sawdust

technoloy!  No, alcohol is a more wonderful thing


----------



## zenpunk

69 to go.....


----------



## alvin sawdust

^^ Beautiful Didier!


----------



## tracylynn MkII

If I can make it I would bring the E7+E9 Amp combo, AKG K702's and Goldring DR-150 maybe as it seems you already have the k550's attending


----------



## zenpunk

I don't think there is a rule against having more than one pair of the same headphone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Who knows? there might be more than two people attending the meet, and they might both want try it on different setups.


----------



## Swimsonny

The more the merrier! I may have a CLAS on hand at the time do that'd be nice


----------



## Somnambulist

At the last meet there were loads of the same headphones - good chance to hear the same cans w/different sources and amps.


----------



## Ra97oR

I am off to holiday too, I guess there is no chance for me then. Good luck to everyone trying to reach #1000, been doing that quite a lot on my other forums.


----------



## NuckinFutz

Well this should be amusing, I suspect post 999 wil be 'GO'!


----------



## shadesbass

I guess I'm ineligible for the competition as I didn't post 3 times before it started? I guess nobody wins if I were to post the 1000th post. I wouldn't be that cruel... 
60 to go...


----------



## OK-Guy

just see me as a booster.... I have no morals.


----------



## smial1966

shadesbass said:


> I guess I'm ineligible for the competition as I didn't post 3 times before it started? I guess nobody wins if I were to post the 1000th post. I wouldn't be that cruel...
> 60 to go...




For having such a bizarre I.D. photo I'm prepared to overlook the 3 post stipulation in your case!

Cheers,

Andy.


----------



## smial1966

Guys,

Even though I'm overseas on holiday, 

As I consider you chaps (generic term which is non gender specific) to be my friends, you should know that the 1000th thread poster will receive a pair of Fostex cans and a headamp Pico USB/DAC amp. I will also throw in an 'accessory' item.

So keep posting guys and good luck to you all.

Cheers,

Andy.


----------



## smial1966

ok-guy said:


> just see me as a booster.... I have no morals.




Shame on you.


----------



## Swimsonny

:O a pico..... The winner wanna trade it for my AiAiAi cans I've one?


----------



## zenpunk

Whoaaaa! A free pair of Fostex TH900. How cool and generous of you.


----------



## EddieE

If I have three posts it's only just so would feel cheeky going for it, but I'll help the thread on another one...


----------



## Dazhead

Andy, the effort you've put in and the subsequent popularity of this event astounds me.

Well done sir.


----------



## shadesbass

What a completely awesome guy! Enjoy your holiday.
  (I found my profile pic in a newspaper)
   
  So, to get some posts going, what raffle prize(s) are people coveting the most?
   
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> For having such a bizarre I.D. photo I'm prepared to overlook the 3 post stipulation in your case!
> Cheers,
> Andy.


 
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> Guys,
> Even though I'm overseas on holiday,
> As I consider you chaps (generic term which is non gender specific) to be my friends, you should know that the 1000th thread poster will receive a pair of Fostex cans and a headamp Pico USB/DAC amp. I will also throw in an 'accessory' item.
> So keep posting guys and good luck to you all.
> ...


----------



## Somnambulist

I know, I thought last year's was packed full of good stuff and had a good turnout but this time round it seems even bigger and better!


----------



## tracylynn MkII

I'd definitely love to get those Hifiman's from the raffle *drool*


----------



## SpudHarris

Where you on hols Andy?
   
  I  really wouldn't mind any prize in the raffle, there is so many quality items....
   
  I'll keep checking in periodically as I'm away also but have very limited access to internet. Can't even use my company Blackberry in Cyprus as Orange only has SOS coverage.


----------



## jr41

Listened to a pair of Sennheiser Amperior in an Apple store today - I came very close to asking Andy to update the equipment list!


----------



## OK-Guy

I had them... not suited with my WM-Z... but were great with the narrower soundstage of my WM-X... strange


----------



## titusgroan

I there still space at this event? Do I have to register?


----------



## julianbell92

I did the same a while back, they're really nice aren't they! The silver ones look gorgeous but they're so much more expensive than the HD25-IIs for probably a minimal improvement.
  Quote: 





jr41 said:


> Listened to a pair of Sennheiser Amperior in an Apple store today - I came very close to asking Andy to update the equipment list!


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





titusgroan said:


> I there still space at this event? Do I have to register?


 
  There's only one man that can answer that question.
   
  Some say Camelot have approached him for raffle tips.
  Some say he may enter himself as the top prize.
   
  We just know him as Andy.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> I did the same a while back, they're really nice aren't they! The silver ones look gorgeous but they're so much more expensive than the HD25-IIs for probably a minimal improvement.


 
   
  Yeah I have the HD25-IIs, so couldn't justify the expense. Of all the headphones I've listened to, when it comes to bang for buck and flexibility, I don't think either can be beat.
   


mrq said:


> There's only one man that can answer that question.
> 
> Some say Camelot have approached him for raffle tips.
> Some say he may enter himself as the top prize.
> ...


 
   
  Ha ha. I don't think ANY Head-Fi Meet has had a raffle as good as this one!


----------



## Stormfriend

Quote: 





titusgroan said:


> I there still space at this event? Do I have to register?


 
   
  I don't think you have to register but I'm not sure - my stuff hasn't been listed yet, although I may have scared Andy off talking about its condition.  I'd just list what you have and see what happens. 
   
  Actually, it might be worth Andy confirming which systems he has room for shortly before the event as there seems to be a *lot* of stuff listed!


----------



## OK-Guy

40 to go... do you feel lucky?


----------



## Biesas

The list of gear I am planning to bring (if anybody want's to try any of it out) has changed to: E-DAC (odac). LittleDot I+ (various tubes), PRO900 (XB700 pads,stock pads), Q40 (Beyer pleather pads), CKS77, Atrio Mg7 and ZO 2.3. Does this list look a bit bass heavy?


----------



## FragmentedGod

I've almost bought the PRO 900 several times.  Really think I'd like it!  I'm guessing you'd recommend it? 
   
  Trying to decide if I want something else like that - closed, more for portable use than just at home - or if I want to wait and buy a better open headphone just for home, like the HE-500.  So not spending the money yet but VERY tempted to get a pair of Ultrasone's.


----------



## ElectroMod

Hi Andy,
   
  Please give me a ring when you get back as i think it is time to get people talking about what we are going to connect to the Stax SR009 i think it will set the bench mark.
  Also got a few other new things coming so enjoy your holiday you deserve it and speak to you on your return.
   
  Mark


----------



## Swimsonny

I can no wait for the Stax, am so darn excited!!!!!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





electromod said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Please give me a ring when you get back as i think it is time to get people talking about what we are going to connect to the Stax SR009 i think it will set the bench mark.
> Also got a few other new things coming so enjoy your holiday you deserve it and speak to you on your return.
> ...


 
  Darn Mark, since when did you start stocking the 009, have to get myself some of those.


----------



## Sceptre

6 1/2 weeks to go.
   
  Will everybody have enough time to burn in their new purchases?
   
  I jest.
   
  With all this rain, I've had more time to sit and go through rotations of equipment.  It's been enjoyable going through the journey of 'upgraditus', or Gear Upgrade Syndrome,  all over again as I rarely sell my old gear.
   
  I bought a couple of mistakes but am happy with nearly all I bought.
   
  Waiting to find out what I'm missing out at the meet though.  Stax always make me smile but that is a big jump to make.
   
  Thanks again Andy for conceiving and arranging such a magnificent meet on my doorstep.  I often thought of going to CanJam but you have effectively brought it to me, with a raffle to dream of.
   
  Sceptre
   
  NB. Gushing post I know, but it is +1 on the count to 1k.


----------



## ElectroMod

Well when you bring the SR009's you need to bring a 4000 dollar plus amp to drive them???


----------



## smial1966

*Hi guys,*
   
*Thought I'd upload some photo's of my holiday for you all to enjoy... just kidding!  *





   
*Here's a few images of the upgraded Super II that the lovely thermionic guy Lloyd Peppard has built especially for the meet. Lloyd is a real gentlemen and completed the amps construction despite having recently undergone two surgical procedures. So best wishes to Lloyd for a speedy recovery.*
   
   

   
   

   
   

   
*Keep posting messages!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*


----------



## Sceptre

Quote: 





electromod said:


> Well when you bring the SR009's you need to bring a 4000 dollar plus amp to drive them???


 
  That's why I called it a big jump!
  Half of my listening time is either bedside or travelling so I investigated and invested in portable rigs.  The 'mains free' set ups also have other advantages.
   
  So, I'll save for SR009's, £4k bespoke amp, and 70 miles of TWaG balanced cable for my commute!
   
  Is anyone bringing 70 miles of quality 4 core cable to the meet for me to try out?
   
  Sceptre
   
  PS - I quite like 'old school' single stereo mike recordings of acoustic groups and found this Cambridge based bands rendition of Waterloo Sunset.
  http://www.talenthouse.com/creativeinvites/preview/a24321f766e55c6a157ceb27be1ba0ca/641?fb_comment_id=fbc_10151083744933896_24061408_10151085100533896#f3164b388
   
  Another great source is Ramseur Records 
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQWopvuLwFw&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## ElectroMod

i think i have some bell wiring that might get to you?


----------



## EddieE

I got to audition the SR-009 on my holiday to Hong Kong last winter, got to say that for my tastes they are truly a quantum leap over anything I've heard before, and I've heard most of the big names now. Those who haven't heard it yet are in for a treat.


----------



## zenpunk

well, personally I don't like the price.


----------



## Stormfriend

I'd be very interested to hear the SR-009s as well, having never heard a pair of electrostatics before.  I've been reading about Martin Logan speakers needing replacement panels though, because they wear out with use apparently (a conversation on Hif-Fi Wigwam), and I was wondering if the same issue holds with the Stax or if they last for the lifetime of the phones?


----------



## EddieE

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> well, personally I don't like the price.


 
   
  Yeah, the very definition of diminishing returns for sure, but if I'd won the Euromillions tonight they'd have been first on the shopping list...


----------



## ElectroMod

I am sure all you guys have heard most brands by now and yes there are always some surprises, most of the time you get what you pay for and it is only your budget that limits how far we go up that tree or want to for that matter?


----------



## TheAttorney

Quote: 





electromod said:


> Well when you bring the SR009's you need to bring a 4000 dollar plus amp to drive them???


 

 That will be my BHSE then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  It's been at the "nearly ready to ship stage" for some time now. Latest estimate is that it will ship in about 1 week's time.
  And a BHSE week always seems to be longer than a normal week, but it should still arrive in time for the meet.


----------



## OK-Guy

get on board guys.... good luck
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/620813/enter-to-win-an-heir-audio-an-all-new-4-ai


----------



## shadesbass

Quote: 





ok-guy said:


> get on board guys.... good luck
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/620813/enter-to-win-an-heir-audio-an-all-new-4-ai


 
   


> open to legal residents of the fifty (50) United States


 
   
  No good for most of us in this thread unfortunately.


----------



## OK-Guy

that was a put-off by a Head-Fi'er... next page Heir Audio dismiss this as pure bunk.
   
*the Competition is open to all Worldwide*


----------



## shadesbass

OK, I just read the competition rules.
   
  Back on topic...
  I've just acquired a pair of Studiospares M1000 headphones that look the same as the Fischer Audio FA003 and other variants. I'll bring these along to the meet and hopefully someone else will have a pair of FA003's to compare with.


----------



## Stormfriend

Quote: 





ok-guy said:


> that was a put-off by a Head-Fi'er... next page Heir Audio dismiss this as pure bunk.
> 
> *the Competition is open to all Worldwide*


 
   
  Not according to the rules, as far as I can see, but I entered anyway as it's worth a shot.  They're a nice looking set of phones.


----------



## julianbell92

That's great to hear, I nearly bought a pair thinking they were identical (but half the price!) so it would be good to have a listen and, like you say, compare to the FA003 if anyone has them.
  Quote: 





shadesbass said:


> I've just acquired a pair of Studiospares M1000 headphones that look the same as the Fischer Audio FA003 and other variants. I'll bring these along to the meet and hopefully someone else will have a pair of FA003's to compare with.


----------



## julianbell92

Also, I'm off to demo the Teac UD-H01 USB Dac and Amp combo, which I've heard positive things about (compares favourably to the DacMagic Plus) in a bit. I will post later if I go ahead and buy it and ask Andy to add it to the meet list. For anyone else like me looking for a bargain all-in-one desktop rig, which can handle any 24 bit stuff too, it's usually priced at £300, but Richer Sounds have it for £150 at the moment, with their optional 5 year warranty only £15 extra (refundable at the end of the 5 year period if you never claim).


----------



## shadesbass

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Also, I'm off to demo the Teac UD-H01 USB Dac and Amp combo, which I've heard positive things about (compares favourably to the DacMagic Plus) in a bit. I will post later if I go ahead and buy it and ask Andy to add it to the meet list. For anyone else like me looking for a bargain all-in-one desktop rig, which can handle any 24 bit stuff too, it's usually priced at £300, but Richer Sounds have it for £150 at the moment, with their optional 5 year warranty only £15 extra (refundable at the end of the 5 year period if you never claim).


 
   
  I'd definitely be interested to hear what you think of the Teac. At that price it sounds like a bargain, especially with the 5 year warranty.
  The meet gear list is getting (potentially) better and better!


----------



## zenpunk

So how many people are bringing CD players? or is everybody using laptops as a sources? I could bring a cheap Sony DVD player if some people plan to bring CDs.


----------



## julianbell92

I'm bringing a 1990s Sony Discman D-11, which sounds great, has a Line-Out as well as headphone socket and either battery or mains power if people want to try out various amps around the room using the same source.
  Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> So how many people are bringing CD players? or is everybody using laptops as a sources? I could bring a cheap Sony DVD player if some people plan to bring CDs.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Hi guys,*
> 
> *Thought I'd upload some photo's of my holiday for you all to enjoy... just kidding!  *
> 
> ...


 
  Have you had a chance to listen to it Andy?


----------



## tracylynn MkII

Will a portable CD player ever sound as good as FLACs off a laptop or is it just being brought along for portability reasons?


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





tracylynn mkii said:


> Will a portable CD player ever sound as good as FLACs off a laptop or is it just being brought along for portability reasons?


 
  Can't imagine it will.


----------



## Sceptre

Quote: 





electromod said:


> i think i have some bell wiring that might get to you?


 
  Wont' that give me ringing in my ears?
  Sceptre


----------



## Sceptre

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> I'm bringing a 1990s Sony Discman D-11, which sounds great, has a Line-Out as well as headphone socket and either battery or mains power if people want to try out various amps around the room using the same source.


 
  THere was a time when CD players were the only quality source.
   
  I have a Cyrus DVD7+ with upgraded QDAC boards in it, powered by the PSX-R PSU that I can bring if people want to use CD's as a source.  Yes it sounds great but I normally use my ALAC source to choice of DAC's as the CD collection is about 5 minutes away.
   
  Let me know if anyone wants me to bring the CD set up.
   
  Regards
   
  Sceptre


----------



## shadesbass

I'll be bringing an iRiver H120 DAP which has a pretty decent quality line out and also optical out (both on 3.5mm jack). Not sure if I'll bring any other sources though. I brought a Meridian G08.2 CD player to the last meeting I went to, but sadly don't have access to that anymore.


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





ok-guy said:


> get on board guys.... good luck
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/620813/enter-to-win-an-heir-audio-an-all-new-4-ai


 
  Do not worry, i will have one for the meet!


----------



## tracylynn MkII

Seeing all this high level gear makes me think someone should show headfiers how to get good sound from an amp/phones on a uni student budget!


----------



## Dazhead

Fair question. Guess it all depends on how you define a uni student budget???


----------



## OK-Guy

Quote: 





stormfriend said:


> Not according to the rules, as far as I can see, but I entered anyway as it's worth a shot.  They're a nice looking set of phones.


 
   Quote: 





fullcircle said:


> That is not the case AT ALL. This contest is sponsored by Heir Auidio and is specifically for the world wide Head Fi community.
> 
> Wizard


 
   
  see page-2.... from the Wizard himself (the guy who runs Heir)
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/620813/enter-to-win-an-heir-audio-an-all-new-4-ai

ReplyQuote Multi


----------



## julianbell92

The D11 isn't anything special in the grand scheme of things, but I'll bring it for anyone to have a play with if they want; when it's on eBay you can typically pick it up for a fiver or less, which may appeal to some. 
   
  Further to my earlier post, I liked what I heard on the Teac UD-H01 at RS and so it will be coming to the meet with me as well as my Little Dot Mk III.
   
  3 posts to go guys!!! Good luck to everyone


----------



## Toxic Cables

2 more posts, who will it be, i can see 5 others currently viewing...


----------



## FragmentedGod

Definitely excited to hear the Stax. I have a strong feeling after the meet I'll be picking up some Hifiman headphones .  Saving the pennies to have enough around to get something after cause I know I'll be itching!!
   
  Well, here's 999 for the people out there waiting.  I'm fine not winning this and I think we might otherwise be waiting for a long time and I want to keep the thread flowing!
   
  Cheers again to Andy for making even the run up to the event so much fun!


----------



## Dazhead

Way to build the tension....


----------



## Biesas

I should be bringing my GF's laptop so I can hook up my E-DAC cause my only other source is a S9 which is nearing it's retirement


----------



## shadesbass

Is anyone staying at the Bar Hill Travelodge on Friday/Saturday night?


----------



## julianbell92

Congrats Dazhead!


----------



## Dazhead

Thanks. Was planning to put something highly amusing and wItty (Oscar Wilde style) but the missis was nagging me for the iPad so just put in what I thought was 999 and gave up. Must have only got it by a second or two.


----------



## smial1966

*alvin sawdust,*
   
*Not yet as the amp is still in transit. Rest assured that a sonic update will follow soonest.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Have you had a chance to listen to it Andy?


----------



## OK-Guy

well done DAZ


----------



## smial1966

*Dazhead,*
   
*Congratulations on winning! *
   
*As your winning entry was somewhat lacklustre, would you care to beguile us now with your acerbic wit?  *





   
*Please PM me your address and I'll arrange to post your prizes.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





dazhead said:


> Thanks. Was planning to put something highly amusing and wItty (Oscar Wilde style) but the missis was nagging me for the iPad so just put in what I thought was 999 and gave up. Must have only got it by a second or two.


----------



## Dazhead

Unfortunately the attention drawn to my intellectual humour (or lack thereof) will undoubtedly lead to a huge disappointment. I'll hit you with it when you least expect it for full effect....so be prepared!!!


----------



## ElectroMod

No sorry it will be the Liquid Lightning Stax amp that i will be bringing
   
  Sorry reply to TheAttorney (missed the quote button)


----------



## jr41

That TEACUD-H01 deal on Richer Sounds is a scorcher! If it's any good the budget Chinese brands could be in trouble.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





jr41 said:


> That TEACUD-H01 deal on Richer Sounds is a scorcher! If it's any good the budget Chinese brands could be in trouble.


 
  From the few reviews/impressions i've read John, it seems 150 pounds is about it's worth.


----------



## smial1966

*OK guys I'm back from a restful sojourn in Brittany.  *




   
*Mindful of the fact that a meet equipment list update is long overdue, I need your help to add items that I've inadvertently omitted. So... please peruse the list in thread message 1 and if your gear isn't listed PM me your kit.*
   
*Thank you kindly.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
*P.S. I'll devise another fiendishly difficult competition soon with a spectacular prize. *


----------



## TheAttorney

Quote: 





electromod said:


> No sorry it will be the Liquid Lightning Stax amp that i will be bringing
> 
> Sorry reply to TheAttorney (missed the quote button)


 
  Ah good.
  So we'll have SR007, SR009, BHSE, and LL to compare if we want to.
  Personally, I'm curious how a SR007+BHSE will compare to a SR009+LL.
  What source will you have?


----------



## ElectroMod

Quote: 





theattorney said:


> Ah good.
> So we'll have SR007, SR009, BHSE, and LL to compare if we want to.
> Personally, I'm curious how a SR007+BHSE will compare to a SR009+LL.
> What source will you have?


 

 A really good source, either a Ayre/ Esoteric cd player or maybe the top USB Dac from Schiit. What i have read a heard from people i trust is these amps have people on both side of the camps some people like one and then other people like the other but when you say if you have to have one which one would you stick with they say LL, but of course this is only there interpretation and everyone is difference that is what is so good about this industry it's never straight forward?


----------



## Holowlegs

Hello there
   
  Looking at a DAC myself. Have a loan of one at the moment and it has really opened up the soundstage and brought out detail.
   
   
*@julianbell92* Be interested in what you think about the Teac UD-H01 once you have lived with it for a while.
   
   
  Not looked at the Schiit DAC, but may have a read up on the Bifrost, as it can do 24/192 via USB, which is what I need.
   
  Also been following a thread about the Yulong Sabre D18.
   
  But looking forward to the meet. Gives everyone a chance to listen to equipment that they wouldn't have a chance to else where. Especially a newbie like myself.
   
  Cheers Frank


----------



## Acapella11

Hi Andy,
  Coming back to titusgroans question, do you do a formal registry for the meet or is it just enough if I write it's me, my friend and potentially a headphone joining in? =)


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





acapella11 said:


> Hi Andy,
> Coming back to titusgroans question, do you do a formal registry for the meet or is it just enough if I write it's me, my friend and potentially a headphone joining in? =)


 
  That should just do just fine! Its just a turn up affair!


----------



## smial1966

*Acapella11,*
   
*Regardless of Swimsonny being factually correct in that meet attendees can just turn up with gear, if you intend to bring equipment with you please PM me and list your kit, as the venue has finite space and is already bursting at the seams. So I need to determine whether there'll be enough table space for all the equipment.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





acapella11 said:


> Hi Andy,
> Coming back to titusgroans question, do you do a formal registry for the meet or is it just enough if I write it's me, my friend and potentially a headphone joining in? =)


----------



## smial1966

*ElectroMod,*
   
*I'll bet you a beer or glass of wine that my modified CD player sounds equally as good as your esoteric player at a fraction of the cost.  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





electromod said:


> A really good source, either a Ayre/ Esoteric cd player or maybe the top USB Dac from Schiit. What i have read a heard from people i trust is these amps have people on both side of the camps some people like one and then other people like the other but when you say if you have to have one which one would you stick with they say LL, but of course this is only there interpretation and everyone is difference that is what is so good about this industry it's never straight forward?


----------



## ElectroMod

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *ElectroMod,*
> 
> *I'll bet you a beer or glass of wine that my modified CD player sounds equally as good as your esoteric player at a fraction of the cost.  *
> 
> ...


 

 Hi Andy,
   
  Are you still on your hols?
  I will take that bet, just remember i did not say what players. There is a 40Kgs player from esoteric loads of cash as well...what do you drink just to make sure i have it on me to show you what you have missed out on.


----------



## smial1966

*ElectroMod,*
   
*I'm back and raring to go!  *





   
*Most of that 40kg is ballast to counteract the wobble from the wonky transport mechanism, besides which, any fool knows that Esoteric gear is just re-badged TEAC equipment. *
   
*Just kidding!  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
*P.S. I'm rather fond of a nice Malbec. *
   
  Quote: 





electromod said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Are you still on your hols?
> I will take that bet, just remember i did not say what players. There is a 40Kgs player from esoteric loads of cash as well...what do you drink just to make sure i have it on me to show you what you have missed out on.


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*As the Olympic games are in full flow and team GB are doing rather well, I think that we'll have a super sporting themed competition. So the question is...*
   
*"How many medals will team GB win at the 2012 Olympiad?" You need to specify the number of gold, silver and bronze medals. *
   
*The competition is open to all thread posters and closes at 18:00 on Thursday 9th August - thereby adding an element of luck/guesswork. One entry per person. *
   
*The prize...*
   
*An as new DAP, pair of good quality portable headphones and a headphone amplifier. All the gear is used but in pristine condition and conservatively worth £300. *
   
*GOOD LUCK!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## zenpunk

Can I just get the cash? I already have too many equipments.
   
  Gold: Zero
  Silver: Zero
  Bronze: Maybe


----------



## smial1966

*zenpunk,*
   
*The cash alternative is a voucher (worth £1) admitting two people to the wonderful `Museum of Contemporary Cement' in Grimsby. If wet and dry aggregates are your thing it's a great day out.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> Can I just get the cash? I already have too many equipments.
> 
> Gold: Zero
> Silver: Zero
> Bronze: Maybe


----------



## Holowlegs

Well that was a great day yesterday for team GB 6 golds in one day, great stuff.


----------



## Dazhead

smial1966 said:


> *zenpunk,*
> 
> *The cash alternative is a voucher (worth £1) admitting two people to the wonderful `Museum of Contemporary Cement' in Grimsby. If wet and dry aggregates are your thing it's a great day out.*
> 
> ...




Like


----------



## zenpunk

Quote: 





holowlegs said:


> Well that was a great day yesterday for team GB 6 golds in one day, great stuff.


 
  That's probably mean I will be missing out on a great day out in Grimsby. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can I have another go as I didn't realised the thing already started....
  Gold: 6
  Silver: doubt it
  Bronze: unlikely


----------



## suicidal_orange

I've seen this thread a couple of times and been considering coming but it's not in a great place for me.  4+ hours on a train then ... how long on the bus?  Will there even be a bus at 7am or 11pm?  And has anyone mapped walking to the Travelodge?  It's a 10 mile route 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Think I'd pretend to be a bike...


----------



## Holowlegs

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> That's probably mean I will be missing out on a great day out in Grimsby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Where have you been 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Team GB doing great couple more golds today. 16 in total so far.


----------



## OK-Guy

23 Golds for Great Britain in total I reckon... I would put a figure for all nedals but I won once and don't feel the need to defend my title


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





ok-guy said:


> 23 Golds for Great Britain in total I reckon... I would put a figure for all nedals but I won once and don't feel the need to defend my title


 
  Possible but won't be easy- 5000m; open water swim; Triathlon; Equestrian.. What else? Boxing? Gymnastics? 
  Please don't say 400m hurdles. It is not going to happen.


----------



## OK-Guy

plus sailing, cycling, karate and the canoe'ist... might sneak one in the hockey.
   
  really enjoying these games... the support for all athletes has been amazing.


----------



## smial1966

*suicidal_orange,*
   
*Unfortunately wherever the meet is held will be inconvenient for some folks. *
   
*Cambridge was chosen due to it's reasonably central location geographically and easy access from London (M11) and the North (via the A1(M) and A14). *
   
*Bar Hill village is well served by buses from Cambridge bus depot. The Citi 5 (operated by Stagecoach) leaves every 20 minutes on Saturdays. The closest stop to the village hall is near Apple Trees.*
   
*You are factually incorrect asserting that it's a 10 mile walk from the meet to the Travelodge, as the reception desk staff assured me that there is a pedestrian cut-through and the walk takes approx. 10 minutes.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





suicidal_orange said:


> I've seen this thread a couple of times and been considering coming but it's not in a great place for me.  4+ hours on a train then ... how long on the bus?  Will there even be a bus at 7am or 11pm?  And has anyone mapped walking to the Travelodge?  It's a 10 mile route
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*IMPORTANT MEET INFORMATION*
   
*Guys,*
   
*I need a rough estimate of how many attendees are likely to turn up on September 15th - so please PM me a short message if you're definitely attending the meet. *
   
*Thanks,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## suicidal_orange

Thanks Andy, you are of course right about the location.  I was just spoiled by Manchester two or three years ago - one train, short walk to hotel and didn't need to go any further.  It's my fault for living in the South West and not having any interested friends, it's much cheaper to come on the train but relying on them running on time to get a bus isn't ideal.
   
  You're right about the hotel too but when plugging in the two postcodes this was google's walking route recommendation:

 The bike option is "only" 2 miles, most of them in the wrong direction!  I found it funny, hopefully I didn't scare anyone away with my badly worded joke...


----------



## ElectroMod

Hi Andy,
   
  September is going to be a good month for Headphone users as i have working with Justin from the Hi-Fi Show in Silverstone on the weekend after the meeting (22nd/23rd) yes i know no weekends for me this month. I can confirm that there will be a Headzone at the show which is just headphones and the companies that have confirmed at the moment are Sennheiser, Grado, Just Audio,German Maestro, Schiit, Hifi-Man, Dunu, Stax, Audio-Technica, AKG and many more so if you cannot make Andy's amazing meeting you can still get your headphone fix.
   
  http://www.chestergroup.org/news-announcements-nationalaudioshow/166-sponsored-by-the-organisers-headzone-is-set-to-launch-this-autumn-at-the-national-audio-show-whittlebury-hall
   
  I will be at both so if you wish to ask me any questions at the Cambridge about this show by all means i will try and help.
   
  Mark


----------



## smial1966

*suicidal_orange,*
   
*I guess the solution is for you to organise next years meet in Manchester! I'd come as the city is great and northerners are generally friendly.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





suicidal_orange said:


> Thanks Andy, you are of course right about the location.  I was just spoiled by Manchester two or three years ago - one train, short walk to hotel and didn't need to go any further.  It's my fault for living in the South West and not having any interested friends, it's much cheaper to come on the train but relying on them running on time to get a bus isn't ideal.
> 
> You're right about the hotel too but when plugging in the two postcodes this was google's walking route recommendation:
> 
> The bike option is "only" 2 miles, most of them in the wrong direction!  I found it funny, hopefully I didn't scare anyone away with my badly worded joke...


----------



## suicidal_orange

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *suicidal_orange,*
> 
> *I guess the solution is for you to organise next years meet in Manchester! I'd come as the city is great and northerners are generally friendly.
> 
> ...


 
  I actually live in Taunton, Somerset - it's probably too West for Londoners and too South for everyone else but it does have a train station and motorway junction so I guess it's not a completely crazy idea to have a meet here.  I'll post an interest check when this meet has passed - hope everyone enjoys it


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





suicidal_orange said:


> I actually live in Taunton, Somerset - it's probably too West for Londoners and too South for everyone else but it does have a train station and motorway junction so I guess it's not a completely crazy idea to have a meet here.  I'll post an interest check when this meet has passed - hope everyone enjoys it


 
   
  Taunton's cool for me, I love that part of the country (Holiday in Burnham most years). If you organise something I'll be up for it.


----------



## Stormfriend

I got my AC regenerator up and running last week, and it's so consistent I've been able to look at my Dacmagic and Earmax Pro again, both of which were unusable plugged straight into the wall at this house.  I spent most of the day today comparing DACs and amps and although the T-DAC eventually won out because of its richness, the Earmax has displaced the MF M1 HPA.  So my system now looks like the following:
   
  Power Inspired AG1500 (AC regenerator)
  Laptop running Foobar
  M2Tech Hiface EVO (with RA psu)
  Micromega T-DAC (20 years old)
  Earmax Pro (tube-rolled)
  HD800s (Cardas cabled, but waiting on replacement earpads for the show)


----------



## Somnambulist

Nice. I was going to get one of those AG1500's at some point - seems a great bit of kit for a great price (which can't be said for most similar units).


----------



## Stormfriend

Yep, I spent absolutely ages reading reviews on the PS Audio units and would probably have ended up with one of those, except no-one I spoke to could lend me a demo unit.  In the end I just crossed my fingers and bought the AG1500, which is working well.  It's not completely inaudible, but its so quiet I don't notice it.


----------



## Somnambulist

You can replace the fan as it's just a bog-standard one, I do believe. Some people just turn the fan speed right down but I'll probably do the former.
  Quote: 





stormfriend said:


> Yep, I spent absolutely ages reading reviews on the PS Audio units and would probably have ended up with one of those, except no-one I spoke to could lend me a demo unit.  In the end I just crossed my fingers and bought the AG1500, which is working well.  It's not completely inaudible, but its so quiet I don't notice it.


----------



## Stormfriend

I have a PC with a single Noctua cpu fan on an ultra-silent resistor and the Enermax psu in it was the quietest one reviewed (at QuietPC.com or somewhere similar - they did a big noise level test).  I removed all my old disk drives and replaced them with SSDs as the drives were noisy, and fitted a passively cooled graphics card as well.  The PC is still louder than the AG1500, but that's because I pulled it forward slightly to fit the regenerator in.  I'm sat a metre away from the AG1500 and half a metre from the PC.  When I had the PC in the alcove the AG1500 now sits in it was noticebly quieter itself, so we're talking subtle changes.  If I lean back in my chair it gets quieter too, 30-50cm makes a difference, although standing waves may be involved in that too.
   
  To put it into context I bought a WD Mybook with a couple of disk drives in it and the noise was so annoying I stopped using it.  I also plug in a small 2.5" removeable drive occasionally for backups and that's noisier than both the PC and the AG1500 combined, albeit partly because the noise of the disk spinning is a higher frequency.
   
  I'm using the AG1500 on its quietest setting of course and I'm not really complaining, just noting that it's not completely silent.


----------



## julianbell92

I wonder if you might extend the deadline of the competition Andy due to a lack of entries?
   
  If you do, I'll hazard a guess at 25 Gold, 16 Silver and 20 Bronze medals for Team GB!


----------



## Sceptre

Here is my medal guess.
   
  GB
   
  26 Gold, 17 Silver, 19 Bronze. Total  61.
   
  Regards
   
  Sceptre


----------



## shadesbass

Given that I have no idea how many events are left, I'll guess 24 Gold 17 Silver and 17 Bronze.


----------



## MrQ

25 Gold
  15 Silver
  16 Bronze


----------



## alvin sawdust

25 Gold
  15 Silver
  15 Bronze


----------



## smial1966

julianbell92,

My thoughts exactly! 

The competition deadline is now extended by 24 hours - closes Friday at 18:00

All previous entrants can submit a new informed guess if they wish to. 

GOOD LUCK - one of the prizes is a HiFiMan DAP, but not the HM800.

Cheers,

Andy. 




julianbell92 said:


> I wonder if you might extend the deadline of the competition Andy due to a lack of entries?
> 
> If you do, I'll hazard a guess at 25 Gold, 16 Silver and 20 Bronze medals for Team GB!


----------



## eskimo

This is my first post. Was going to wait till i could post an introductory topic somewhere, but i'm currently too busy. And Andy's enticement with this open competition forces me to post early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I am very much looking forward to this. Only discovered this new hobby a couple of months ago. Hopefully can learn some, and meet many nice people.
   
   
  I don't have the best kit, but it wouldn't feel right if i turned up empty handed. Plus if i get the chance i can demo some peoples DAC Amps with my DTs. I will bring a Cowon J3 flac'd out, DT990 Premium 32ohm and ATH-M50s because i didn't see them on the list. People will be welcome to demo the EQ on the Cowon and use their own phones.
   
  I also might be interested in some food after. Not seen any further mention of that, but i guess it'll be organised there and then.
   
  Unfortunately/ fortunately (however you may look at it), i'm travelling from near Leicester to this Saturday morning, then heading home sometime after to South Glos/ Bristol. Not much of a help lift wise, but if it is feel free to contact me.
   
   
  Sooo i'm going to place more faith in the athletes and say 27 GOLD! 14 Silver and 14 Bronze.
   

 If anyone does ask a question direct to me, i won't be able to reply for a week. I will try, but i'll be away.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## OK-Guy

29 Gold
  17 Silver
  21 Bronze
   
  ps... welcome Eskimo


----------



## Mattyhew

This sounds awesome, would really like to attend. Travelling from near Nottingham and so would much appreciate a lift if any kind traveller is willing 
   
  I am planning on bringing my AD2000s and can bring my Gilmore Lite if people would be interested. 
   
  Cheers and cant wait


----------



## Holowlegs

Hello there
   
  Well here is my guess.
   
  Gold 29
  Silver 18
  Bronze 18
   
  Cheers Frank


----------



## Rearwing

Hi, very much a newb, but very much interested in attending. I have a simple set up of Fidelia on my Macbook, with an E17, Neco Soundlab V2 amp, Little Dot V2 and a rockboxed iPod. My pride and joy is my recently acquired German Maestro headphones, which I procrastinated about for eleven months!!
   
  Best wishes
   
  Chris


----------



## Mattyhew

Oh and my guess is 
   
  26 gold 17 silver and 18 bronze
   
  Goodluck all


----------



## shadesbass

Since my original prediction has already been exceeded (go Team GB!), and Andy has very kindly allowed a new guess, I'll reguess at 29 golds, 18 silvers and 20 bronze medals.


----------



## Mattyhew

Just out of curiosity whats the current headcount


----------



## smial1966

*Mattyhew,*
   
*86.45623  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





mattyhew said:


> Just out of curiosity whats the current headcount


----------



## smial1966

*Rearwing,*
   
*You're most welcome to attend! We're a friendly bunch and the meet is a great opportunity to try out different kit. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





rearwing said:


> Hi, very much a newb, but very much interested in attending. I have a simple set up of Fidelia on my Macbook, with an E17, Neco Soundlab V2 amp, Little Dot V2 and a rockboxed iPod. My pride and joy is my recently acquired German Maestro headphones, which I procrastinated about for eleven months!!
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Chris


----------



## Mattyhew

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Mattyhew,*
> 
> *86.45623  *
> 
> ...


 
   
  Fell bad for Mr .45523 . Id imagine his ability to wear a pair of headphones has been somewhat limited 
   
  ps. Do we buy raffle tickets at the event or ahead of time


----------



## Stormfriend

Quote: 





mattyhew said:


> Fell bad for Mr .45523 . Id imagine his ability to wear a pair of headphones has been somewhat limited


 
   
  It depends which half is missing...


----------



## smial1966

Mattyhew,

Raffle tickets can only be purchased at the meet.

Cheers,

Andy.



mattyhew said:


> Fell bad for Mr .45523 . Id imagine his ability to wear a pair of headphones has been somewhat limited
> 
> ps. Do we buy raffle tickets at the event or ahead of time


----------



## smial1966

Guys,

Just watched the men's 5000 metres and Mo blitzed the opposition. 

Interestingly, Steve Cram and Brendan Foster who were commentating appeared to be wearing Sennheiser HD25-II - split headband, small earcup with telltale protruding wire. 

Audiophile headphones used by the BBC - good show auntie!

Cheers,

Andy.


----------



## shadesbass

HD25's are pretty common in broadcast (I think they were originally developed for that market actually). They also make a version with a boom mic attached.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Mattyhew* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Fell bad for Mr .45523 . Id imagine his ability to wear a pair of headphones has been somewhat limited


 
   
   
  OMG Evander Holyfield is coming to our meet. I'm bringing my gloves!! (and my dentures hehe).


----------



## Mattyhew

Sorry for spam 
   
  Asking once more if any1 is travelling from/through the Nottingham area before I go book my train tickets. Willing to put up petrol money obviously, me and public transport don't get on too well 
   
  Cheers


----------



## FragmentedGod

I completely forgot to post my guess for the medals, but looking at the medal table it's higher than I would have guessed.  Good to see GB doing so well!
   
  Rearwing, really glad to see that someone is bringing a Macbook with Fidelia.  I've always been a PC user but recently saw some reviews on Headfonia about better playback software, all of which is Mac only.  I'd really like to hear how it compares to a PC using Foobar.  If anyone else has specific playback software that they use I'd love to have their feedback on how it performs.


----------



## smial1966

*FragmentedGod,*
   
*I'll be bringing my MacBook Air which has a solid state drive and Decibel playback software installed. I'm also likely to install another program to compare with Decibel by September - you're welcome to have a listen at the meet.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
* *
  Quote: 





fragmentedgod said:


> I completely forgot to post my guess for the medals, but looking at the medal table it's higher than I would have guessed.  Good to see GB doing so well!
> 
> Rearwing, really glad to see that someone is bringing a Macbook with Fidelia.  I've always been a PC user but recently saw some reviews on Headfonia about better playback software, all of which is Mac only.  I'd really like to hear how it compares to a PC using Foobar.  If anyone else has specific playback software that they use I'd love to have their feedback on how it performs.


----------



## Rearwing

I am really pleased with it, I had auditioned several and had been part of the beta testing of Enqueue. Of the ones I have listened to, it gives me what I want in terms of soundscape and at the moment it operates as an audio library only - I question the need for album art!


----------



## OK-Guy

1
 

 United States     46        29           29 104 2 

 China     38   27           22 87 3 

 Great Britain & N. Ireland     29   17           19 65 4 

Russian Federation     24   25           33             82
   
                    Final Medal Table: Gold - Silver - Bronze --  Total
   
  pretty impressive for a small nation... well done Great Britain


----------



## Mattyhew

Quote: 





ok-guy said:


> 1
> 
> 
> United States     46        29           29 104 2
> ...


 
  Very impressive indeed. Didnt know we had so many world class boxers.
   Well gone GB


----------



## OK-Guy

bet Mitt Romney is well pissed off that the Olympics went smoothly
   
  what a Games, gutted it's over as such, closing ceremony was stunning.


----------



## FragmentedGod

Andy / Rearwing,
   
  That sounds great on both counts. I don't have the budget to get a new mac laptop, but I know some of my friends upgrade regularly so I may be able to get a good deal on an older one.  If the difference is significant it will end up on the list heh .
   
  I honestly can't believe the variety of equipment and configurations on offer at the meet!  There isn't going to be enough time .
   
  OK-Guy, why would Mitt Romney be pissed off?  I don't follow.
   
  Chase


----------



## smial1966

*Holowlegs,*
   
*Congratulations you've won the Olympic competition with your entry below. *
   
*In my estimation - and the judges decision is final - your medal guess was the closest to the eventual tally for team GB.*
   
*A bundle of audio goodies will be posted to you soonest.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





holowlegs said:


> Hello there
> 
> Well here is my guess.
> 
> ...


----------



## julianbell92

Congrats Frank!


----------



## smial1966

*FragmentedGod,*
   
*The Mitt Romney thing perplexed me too. Is he known for being anti British? *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





fragmentedgod said:


> Andy / Rearwing,
> 
> That sounds great on both counts. I don't have the budget to get a new mac laptop, but I know some of my friends upgrade regularly so I may be able to get a good deal on an older one.  If the difference is significant it will end up on the list heh .
> 
> ...


----------



## OK-Guy

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *The Mitt Romney thing perplexed me too. Is he known for being anti British?*


 
   
  yet another senator from the USA who is well up on foreign-policy... on the eve of the Olympics when Mitt Romney was in London to promote his foreign-policy to the people of the States, he questioned the UK's ability to hold a successful & secure Olympic Games, in truth he was pretty condescending about us.
   
_well done Frank._


----------



## FragmentedGod

Congrats Frank!  Sounds like it's already a good meet up for you .
   
  Ahh gotcha.  I did read some of those comments.  Forgot about that.  I try not to get involved in discussions around American politics, but with stuff like this it's hard not to comment.  We elect our fair share of buffoons as well <cough>Boris<cough> .
   
  http://politicalhumor.about.com/od/mittromney/a/Mitt-Romney-Quotes.htm


----------



## OK-Guy

Quote: 





fragmentedgod said:


> Congrats Frank!  Sounds like it's already a good meet up for you .
> 
> Ahh gotcha.  I did read some of those comments.  Forgot about that.  I try not to get involved in discussions around American politics, but with stuff like this it's hard not to comment.  We elect our fair share of buffoons as well <cough>Boris<cough> .
> 
> http://politicalhumor.about.com/od/mittromney/a/Mitt-Romney-Quotes.htm


 
   
  Boris may act the buffoon but he's our buffoon and very clever with it... unlike Romney (as appears in your link)


----------



## TheAttorney

All Mitt was doing was reflecting back all the Brit moaning that was going on before the start of the games: security debacle, transport and the likes of the Daily Mail pronouncing that we're all doomed.
   
  His big mistake was in not realising that...
   
  (a) Brits like to moan a lot about themselves
   
  (b) Locals hate it when an outsider repeats the same criticisms that they've just made themselves
   
  (c) Even if we're all doomed, a diplomat must keep smiling, shaking hands and patting heads
   
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/26/mitt-romney-shambles_n_1707995.html


----------



## FragmentedGod

Yes, it was ironically very undiplomatic.  And to be fair those first two statements are true of most places as well, the second especially of the US, so I'm not sure what he was trying to achieve except perhaps more pointless scaremongering. 
   
  Re Boris:  http://i.imgur.com/bKCUN.gif


----------



## shadesbass

Who's bringing the balanced JVC DX1000's? I'll be very interested to hear these. What connector(s) are they terminated with?


----------



## zenpunk

Quote: 





shadesbass said:


> Who's bringing the balanced JVC DX1000's? I'll be very interested to hear these. What connector(s) are they terminated with?


 
  4pin XLR


----------



## shadesbass

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> 4pin XLR


 
   
  Like this?
  1: Left +
  2: Left -
  3: Right +
  4: Right -
   
  Do you use a 4-pin XLR to 2 x 3-pin XLR adapter or does your amp have a 4-pin XLR output?
  I'm currently recabling my Denon D2000's so interested to know what other people use.


----------



## zenpunk

Yes. That's seems the to be the standard way.
  My amp uses a single 4-pin XLR (LD MK6+)


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*Here's a post specifically for Head-Fi newbies who don't own a dedicated portable headphone amplifier yet.*
   
*If you're still using your iPod (or other DAP/smartphone) without a headphone amp and are contemplating buying one but don't have that much disposable income, are an impoverished student, or are interminably indecisive...*
   
*...here's your chance to win a brand new Electric-Avenues PA2V2 headphone amplifier for nowt. I bought the amp about 2 years ago, stored and forgot about it until yesterday when it emerged from a storage box. The PA2V2 has never been used and is a great starter amp.*
   
*To win it there's nothing to do, apart from posting a thread message and explaining that Head-Fi is a new hobby and that you don't yet own a headphone amp.  *
   
*Please be HONEST and only ask for the PA2V2 if you genuinely don't have an amp yet. All entries will be put into a hat and the winner drawn at random on Tuesday 21st August at 18:00*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Guys,*
> 
> *Here's a post specifically for Head-Fi newbies who don't own a dedicated portable headphone amplifier yet.*
> 
> ...


 
   
  You get 50+ philanthropy points for this Andy, very nice idea and very generous again.


----------



## SpudHarris

Andy, would you happen to know what the preference is for staying over? Friday before or Saturday after?
   
  I'm favouring the Friday but don't want to be Billy no mates


----------



## Somnambulist

Anyone looking to try my NAD M51 out with their set up - let me know in advance so I can see what the interest level is so I can make sure everyone can have a play about - and bring all your coax/optical/usb/AES cables since I'll probably forget mine lol.
   
  I should have my MG6Pro customs by then to try out various portable gear too but it'll probably be tight timing wise because I'll only be sending impressions off this Friday morning. Boo!


----------



## smial1966

*SpudHarris,*
   
*I think that the consensus is to book a Travelodge room for the Saturday night, but guys please feel free to correct me if you've booked the Friday night instead!*
   
*We don't want Spud to be lonely!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Andy, would you happen to know what the preference is for staying over? Friday before or Saturday after?
> 
> I'm favouring the Friday but don't want to be Billy no mates


----------



## zenpunk

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Anyone looking to try my NAD M51 out with their set up - let me know in advance so I can see what the interest level is so I can make sure everyone can have a play about - and bring all your coax/optical/usb/AES cables since I'll probably forget mine lol.
> 
> I should have my MG6Pro customs by then to try out various portable gear too but it'll probably be tight timing wise because I'll only be sending impressions off this Friday morning. Boo!


 
  I would be interested in comparing it to my M-DAC


----------



## FragmentedGod

Holowlegs is kindly giving me a lift up and we've each booked a room for Saturday night.  So there will definitely be the two of us there at least heh.


----------



## Mattyhew

Quick Question, does any1 know where I can get a high quality IEC Kettle plug (230v)? Since Ive noticed that some give me static through my amp? 

 Last chance to win the opportunity to give this lovely gentleman a lift!! 
   
  Need a lift back to the East Midlands area, either on Friday or Saturday. whichever works for me  (Just further up north would be great be a help)


----------



## Somnambulist

No problem - it's pretty much all I'm bringing anyway so it'll be good for it to get around the room and fit in different set ups.
   
  Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> I would be interested in comparing it to my M-DAC


----------



## smial1966

*Mattyhew,*
   
*Try David (sales@mains-cables-r-us.co.uk) at *http://www.mains-cables-r-us.co.uk/ *as he's very knowledgeable about all things cable and mains related. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





mattyhew said:


> Quick Question, does any1 know where I can get a high quality IEC Kettle plug (230v)? Since Ive noticed that some give me static through my amp?
> 
> Last chance to win the opportunity to give this lovely gentleman a lift!!
> 
> Need a lift back to the East Midlands area, either on Friday or Saturday. whichever works for me  (Just further up north would be great be a help)


----------



## OK-Guy

Quote: 





mattyhew said:


> Quick Question, does any1 know where I can get a high quality IEC Kettle plug (230v)? Since Ive noticed that some give me static through my amp?


 
   
  there you go, from £25-£900...
   
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Sound-Vision-/293/i.html?_nkw=chord%20mains&_sop=2
   
  you may want to check your 'earth' connections also.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Well crikey, I go off on a train voyage across Europe, Siberia and Asia to Japan for one and a half months and I come back to find that you've all been given £5000 worth of prizes out of Andy's pocket whilst I've been gone. I've also had confirmation of my first choice university place today, so I can confirm that I'll definitely be able to attend the meet with no clashing of dates.
  Whilst in Japan I picked up a K550 I'll be bringing along, as well as a number of exciting Japanese CDs. I think I'll have to sort my playlists into 'Non-offensive,' 'Offensive,' and 'Very Offensive' depending on how Japanese they are...


----------



## KT66

ok-guy said:


> there you go, from £25-£900...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Sound-Vision-/293/i.html?_nkw=chord%20mains&_sop=2
> 
> you may want to check your 'earth' connections also.



 
 I use these http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=musicworks&_sacat=293&_odkw=chord+mains&_sop=2&_osacat=293&clk_rvr_id=375944895436 can be picked up cheap used,


----------



## OK-Guy

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> as well as a number of exciting Japanese CDs. I think I'll have to sort my playlists into 'Non-offensive,' 'Offensive,' and 'Very Offensive' depending on how Japanese they are...


 
   
  one day we'll get away from all the PC madness and re-invent punk... long live Johnny Rotten


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Well crikey, I go off on a train voyage across Europe, Siberia and Asia to Japan for one and a half months and I come back to find that you've all been given £5000 worth of prizes out of Andy's pocket whilst I've been gone. I've also had confirmation of my first choice university place today, so I can confirm that I'll definitely be able to attend the meet with no clashing of dates.
> Whilst in Japan I picked up a K550 I'll be bringing along, as well as a number of exciting Japanese CDs. I think I'll have to sort my playlists into 'Non-offensive,' 'Offensive,' and 'Very Offensive' depending on how Japanese they are...


 
   
  Wow, sounds like an awesome trip! Congratulations on getting your first university choice.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





mattyhew said:


> Quick Question, does any1 know where I can get a high quality IEC Kettle plug (230v)? Since Ive noticed that some give me static through my amp?
> 
> Last chance to win the opportunity to give this lovely gentleman a lift!!
> 
> Need a lift back to the East Midlands area, either on Friday or Saturday. whichever works for me  (Just further up north would be great be a help)


 
   
  What makes you think it's the power cable which is causing the static? I don't see how a mains lead could cause this personally. Are you sure you haven't got a ground loop issue? If you can describe the symptoms in more detail there may be alternative solutions (i.e. cheaper!).


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *SpudHarris,*
> 
> *I think that the consensus is to book a Travelodge room for the Saturday night, but guys please feel free to correct me if you've booked the Friday night instead!*
> 
> ...


 
   
  If I book a room it'll likely be for the Saturday night as that's when the post meet social is.


----------



## Mattyhew

Quote: 





jr41 said:


> What makes you think it's the power cable which is causing the static? I don't see how a mains lead could cause this personally. Are you sure you haven't got a ground loop issue? If you can describe the symptoms in more detail there may be alternative solutions (i.e. cheaper!).


 
   
  Well because when i swapped it out for another kettle lead i had it went away ^^. Since i thought they were all pretty much identical, i had a big box of them from old PSUs etc. 2 of them gave static/interference while the one im using now doesnt .
   
  What leads do you guys use? Or would i £5 one from amazon suffice for me?


----------



## OK-Guy

a bit of topic but I really rate my Sony Walkman Z1070 64gb (I just bought another, I've now got two), so this may be of interest to someone...
   
  Anyone wanting a non-volume capped version of the Sony Walkman Z1060 32gb... I know of a US-Version that could be up for sale.
   
  This is a lightly used Z1060 with no scratches or chips on the front or sides, a couple of minute marks on the back which is from having it on a desk (bit unavoidable if you ain't got a case when you buy one & cases were hard to get until about two month ago), a deal can be done on Customs so you won't be hit for horrendous taxes, shipping from the USA will be tracked.
   
  pm me if your interested in the next day or so and I'll put you in touch with this respected Head-Fi'er direct (he is doing this as a favour to me as he can easily sell it in the USA).


----------



## OK-Guy

Quote: 





mattyhew said:


> Well because when i swapped it out for another kettle lead i had it went away ^^. Since i thought they were all pretty much identical, i had a big box of them from old PSUs etc. 2 of them gave static/interference while the one im using now doesnt .
> 
> What leads do you guys use? Or would i £5 one from amazon suffice for me?


 
   
  I just use what came with my Amp, some swear by special electrical cables but I've yet to hear a earth-shattering difference... maybe I need to upgrade my ears.


----------



## Mattyhew

Quote: 





ok-guy said:


> I just use what came with my Amp, some swear by special electrical cables but I've yet to hear a earth-shattering difference... maybe I need to upgrade my ears.


 
  Mine never came with one. life, why are you never simple


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





mattyhew said:


> Well because when i swapped it out for another kettle lead i had it went away ^^.


 
   
  A logical conclusion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Still odd though. Were they all earthed leads (i.e. three metal prongs/receptors at each end?). Did you use the same socket each time? Is the connection snug/secure with all of them?
   
  Was your equipment in the same position each time? Sometimes the feet are connected to the chasis earth and if they touch another grounded chasis that can cause problems I believe. A piece of paper between stacked equipment normally solves this.
   
  If you have a kettle lead and the interference goes away that's what I would use. I just use old computer power cables with all of my equipment too.


----------



## smial1966

Erm, am I missing something blatantly obvious here?

Cheers,

Andy.


----------



## smial1966

Huh,

Please explain the £5000 prize thingy as I know nothing about it!

Cheers,

Andy.




joethearachnid said:


> Well crikey, I go off on a train voyage across Europe, Siberia and Asia to Japan for one and a half months and I come back to find that you've all been given £5000 worth of prizes out of Andy's pocket whilst I've been gone. I've also had confirmation of my first choice university place today, so I can confirm that I'll definitely be able to attend the meet with no clashing of dates.
> Whilst in Japan I picked up a K550 I'll be bringing along, as well as a number of exciting Japanese CDs. I think I'll have to sort my playlists into 'Non-offensive,' 'Offensive,' and 'Very Offensive' depending on how Japanese they are...


----------



## smial1966

If you book a room?!?

No iffy wiffy do it soon Smithy, book the Travelodge and let's organise a post meet dinner.

Cheers,

Andy.




jr41 said:


> If I book a room it'll likely be for the Saturday night as that's when the post meet social is.


----------



## Mattyhew

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> If you book a room?!?
> No iffy wiffy do it soon Smithy, book the Travelodge and let's organise a post meet dinner.
> Cheers,
> Andy.


 
  Are we younguns welcome? or you all going to be talking about "the good old days" 
   
  Just kidding, id be well up for some post event feastings


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> Huh,
> Please explain the £5000 prize thingy as I know nothing about it!
> Cheers,
> Andy.


 
  I figured that since this is the internet I would excercise my right to exaggerate wildly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Point is, you've been exceptionally generous and I think that's bloody impressive on top of all the organisation you've been doing.


----------



## OK-Guy

+1


----------



## David1961

I'm debating what to do but supposing I was to bring my Headphones + Amp + Source to this event, I'm guessing I'd also have to bring some of my CD's ?


----------



## julianbell92

Does anyone know if there are any UK head-fiers with Sennheiser HE90/HEV90s that might like to come along to the meet?


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> If you book a room?!?
> No iffy wiffy do it soon Smithy, book the Travelodge and let's organise a post meet dinner.
> Cheers,
> Andy.


 
   
  Ha ha. It's somewhat dependent on funds; I'm on me hols the week before the meet, so the coffers are under strain - to the point of micro management in fact!
   
  Even if I don't book somewhere to stay I'll stick around for the evening social as I wouldn't want to miss that.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





david1961 said:


> I'm debating what to do but supposing I was to bring my Headphones + Amp + Source to this event, I'm guessing I'd also have to bring some of my CD's ?


 
   
  Yeah, you'll need to bring some music along if you want to give an effective demo of your gear


----------



## smial1966

*Mattyhew,*
   
*Post meet us hoary oldies will be supping our warm real ale and bemoaning the demise of MONO recordings - STEREO is just so wrong and sounds awful.  *
   




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
  Quote: 





mattyhew said:


> Are we younguns welcome? or you all going to be talking about "the good old days"
> 
> Just kidding, id be well up for some post event feastings


----------



## OK-Guy

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Mattyhew,*
> 
> *Post meet us hoary oldies will be supping our warm real ale and bemoaning the demise of MONO recordings - STEREO is just so wrong and sounds awful.  *
> 
> ...


 
   
  get a pair of mono-blocks... that's you sorted, thank me later


----------



## smial1966

*jr41,*
   
*I'll shout you a beverage or two at the meal so don't worry about drinks. Have you considered camping as a low cost alternative to the Travelodge?*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





jr41 said:


> Ha ha. It's somewhat dependent on funds; I'm on me hols the week before the meet, so the coffers are under strain - to the point of micro management in fact!
> 
> Even if I don't book somewhere to stay I'll stick around for the evening social as I wouldn't want to miss that.


----------



## OK-Guy

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Have you considered camping as a low cost alternative to the Travelodge?*


 
   
  you could always go camping-lite if you're on a micro-budget... bus shelter & newspapers


----------



## smial1966

*JoetheArachnid,*
   
*Thank you kindly! *
   
*It's actually been fun contacting audio companies and seeing who agrees to send gear to demo at the meet. Plus it'll be nice to raise a few quid for charity.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> I figured that since this is the internet I would excercise my right to exaggerate wildly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *jr41,*
> 
> *I'll shout you a beverage or two at the meal so don't worry about drinks. Have you considered camping as a low cost alternative to the Travelodge?*
> 
> ...


 
   
  I don't mind a bit of camping but I'm not sure my wooden cupped Grado's will fair well if it's damp! That's a kind offer, thanks; I just need to exercise a little frugality (something no head-fi'er gets enough practice in!) and hotels, etc. shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## smial1966

*jr41,*
   
*A coat or two of Cuprinol or Ronseal and your woodies will withstand the worst vestiges of the British weather! *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





jr41 said:


> I don't mind a bit of camping but I'm not sure my wooden cupped Grado's will fair well if it's damp! That's a kind offer, thanks; I just need to exercise a little frugality (something no head-fi'er gets enough practice in!) and hotels, etc. shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Mattyhew

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Mattyhew,*
> 
> *Post meet us hoary oldies will be supping our warm real ale and bemoaning the demise of MONO recordings - STEREO is just so wrong and sounds awful.  *
> 
> ...


 
   
  While I have grown to appreciate a good ale in my few years, the mystical art of MONO recordings still alludes me, I should inform you however I am a staunch disciple O' Great King of MONO


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *jr41,*
> 
> *A coat or two of Cuprinol or Ronseal and your woodies will withstand the worst vestiges of the British weather! *
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'll do a search to understand more about the sonic impact of applying these wood preservatives. Given the lengths I've seen the Grado modding community go to, I'm sure it's been done!


----------



## smial1966

*jr41,*
   
*RFI interference is a major factor too and contributes to deleterious sound, so make a tin foil hat and wear it underneath your Grado's, as the metal content of the foil refracts the RFI. If brain overheating occurs, a colander is a good breathable alternative.*
   




   
*Andy.*
   
   
  Quote: 





jr41 said:


> I'll do a search to understand more about the sonic impact of applying these wood preservatives. Given the lengths I've seen the Grado modding community go to, I'm sure it's been done!


----------



## smial1966

*POST MEET SOIREE*
   
*Guys,*
   
*A few meet attendees have mentioned a post meet get together and I think that it would be great to have an informal drink/meal together.*
   
*So... how about convening here around 18:00 as it's nearby to the event venue and Travelodge -  *http://www.menzieshotels.co.uk/hotels/south-central/cambridge/how-to-find-us/
   
*The restaurant is open to non guests and the sample menu looks pretty good - *http://www.menzieshotels.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Menzies-Cambridge-Sample-Menu.pdf
   
*I'll need to ascertain potential numbers and book a table(s) - so please shout if you're interested in dining.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## MrQ

Put me down on the list Andy.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

I'm interested in the dining - though somewhat concerned about the lack of puddings on that menu.


----------



## smial1966

*JoetheArachnid,*
   
*There may be a separate dessert trolley packed with scrumptious puddings and other sweet treats!*
   




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> I'm interested in the dining - though somewhat concerned about the lack of puddings on that menu.


----------



## FragmentedGod

Sounds good to me Andy!


----------



## jr41

Please put me down for the meal Andy. Cheers.


----------



## big-man

please put myself and a friend down for the dinner =)


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Okay, my guest has confirmed that he'll be attending and would also like to come to the meal. So that's one extra.


----------



## eskimo

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Guys,*
> 
> *Here's a post specifically for Head-Fi newbies who don't own a dedicated portable headphone amplifier yet.*
> 
> ...


 
   
  Surprised no-ones jumped on this. I don't have a use for one of these cause i got a J3, and it drives pretty well with my phones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *POST MEET SOIREE*
> 
> *Guys,*
> 
> ...


 

 I'll have to have a think about this. £20 for food is allot for me, despite how well worded their descriptions are.


----------



## geeta182

I personally would be very grateful to try out the pa2v2. Audio is a new hobby for me (and one that is taking all my time) but i haven't got a portable amp for 2 reason, firstly money doesn't come exactly easy to me...and also I have read around that portable amps might not be worth the money? So I thought my money would be better spent getting good headphones instead of dividing my money up for both an amp and headphones. I currently use a saunas clip+ and some vmoda m80s, which is as far as my budget currently takes me. So like I said the pa2v2 would me greatly appreciated


----------



## FragmentedGod

geeta182,
   
  I think you've chosen a really good pair of headphones.  I haven't heard the PA2V2 so I can't comment on how well it works with the M80s, but from my experience the M80s don't change as much with a portable amp.  Compared to the clip+ though you'd probably have a much cleaner output so it definitely wouldn't hurt!
   
  Some headphones respond a lot more to what's driving them, so it's really hard to know in advance.  I'm really interested in trying a bunch of different setups at the meet to find the best pairings (for my tastes).
   
  Chase


----------



## smial1966

*geeta182,*
   
*As the sole entrant thus far, I'd say that you're in a pretty good position to receive the amp!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





geeta182 said:


> I personally would be very grateful to try out the pa2v2. Audio is a new hobby for me (and one that is taking all my time) but i haven't got a portable amp for 2 reason, firstly money doesn't come exactly easy to me...and also I have read around that portable amps might not be worth the money? So I thought my money would be better spent getting good headphones instead of dividing my money up for both an amp and headphones. I currently use a saunas clip+ and some vmoda m80s, which is as far as my budget currently takes me. So like I said the pa2v2 would me greatly appreciated


----------



## Mattyhew

Im Curious, I currently dont use a portable amp as i thought id find it an inconvenient to carry one around as i rarely go anywhere with a bag.
   
  My current portable setup is clip+ > MTPCs, would these benefit from amping?


----------



## Sceptre

Andy,
   
  Put me down for the meal please.
   
  Thoughts on portable amps.
  I used to have larger desktop setups but found that I spent more time listening either on the move, away from home, or on the bedside.
  The journey of investigating portable options started with an assessment of the advantages (e.g. smooth power supply)  but also the limitations (library size, limited hours of use, and inability to drive current hungry full sized headphones).
   
  I shall bring about 4 portable setups that I believe are comparable to top end desktop units for people to try.
   
  Can you tell I'm a fan of portable setups?
   
  Regards
   
  Sceptre


----------



## smial1966

*Sceptre makes some very valid points below and I concur with his assessment of the pros and cons of using portable gear.*
   
*The distinction for me between larger setups and portable kit has been somewhat blurred recently by the Cypher Labs AlgoRhythm Solo and ALO RX MK3-B, as it's now possible to obtain high quality sound from an iPod that rivals that of some home based systems.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





sceptre said:


> Andy,
> 
> Put me down for the meal please.
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*Behold the granite encased behemoth! *
   
   

   

   

   
*I reckon that this Polish headphone amplifier from White Bird Amplification *http://white-bird.pl/ *and NOS valves from Mullard Magic (thanks Steve) will drive just about any headphone with aplomb and could be a BHSE beater for around 25% of the cost!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*


----------



## complin

Looks interesting but IMHO no way could it be considered a BHSE beater, just compare the components used and the specification.  
  Totally different designs as the BHSE is designed for electrostats not dynamics in any case.
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Behold the granite encased behemoth! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*complin,*
   
*Admittedly I was being slightly controversial with my BHSE beater comment, but with a few tweaks I reckon that the behemoth will sound astonishingly good for the price.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





complin said:


> Looks interesting but IMHO no way could it be considered a BHSE beater, just compare the components used and the specification.
> Totally different designs as the BHSE is designed for electrostats not dynamics in any case.


----------



## complin

Yes I agree It looks well finished and may be good value for money.
  Would be good to see the "Quality" inside though with some interior photo's and the circuit design.
   
  However you don't need to go for Poland for a cracking headphone amp, NVA audio in the UK do two, one which also drives speakers for about £300'ish.  The NVA is very under rated I feel and deserves to be more widely known.  Much better than that Chinese C**P.
  Solid state though and hand built too, drives everything i've ever thrown at it.  The speaker/headphone version drives my Stax via a transformer with ease and Audeze et alt via the headphone socket. They are based in Essex I believe, you might be able to get them to come to the event?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NVA-AP10P-Personal-Integrated-amplifier-/270505082352?pt=UK_AudioTVElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Amplifiers&hash=item3efb5bfdf0#ht_5648wt_909
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NVA-AP10H-Headphone-Amplifier-/270458507882?pt=UK_AudioTVElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Amplifiers&hash=item3ef895526a#ht_2310wt_909
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *complin,*
> 
> *Admittedly I was being slightly controversial with my BHSE beater comment, but with a few tweaks I reckon that the behemoth will sound astonishingly good for the price.*
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*geeta182,*
*Congratulations! You are the lucky winner and soon to be recipient of an unused PA2V2.  *




   
*Please PM me your address and I'll post this fine starter headphone amplifier to you soonest.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





geeta182 said:


> I personally would be very grateful to try out the pa2v2. Audio is a new hobby for me (and one that is taking all my time) but i haven't got a portable amp for 2 reason, firstly money doesn't come exactly easy to me...and also I have read around that portable amps might not be worth the money? So I thought my money would be better spent getting good headphones instead of dividing my money up for both an amp and headphones. I currently use a saunas clip+ and some vmoda m80s, which is as far as my budget currently takes me. So like I said the pa2v2 would me greatly appreciated


----------



## smial1966

*MEET TASK*
   
*Guys, great news! *
   
*I've negotiated an interesting deal with the manufacturer of the behemoth valve amplifier below. If 10 meet attendees audition the WHITE BIRD and are prepared to write a brief Head-Fi post of their sonic impressions, the amp will be entered into the raffle as a prize. Obviously there's an element of trust and altruism involved here, as only one person will win the amp but 10 people who've demoed it are required to post a short writeup of their impressions.*
   
*As an added incentive I'll include the Osram valves (NOS from 1949) and the other smaller tube pictured below. *
   
*What a great prize!  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.  *
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Behold the granite encased behemoth! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## complin

Yes thats a great prize and very generous of White Bird, but should it be the best review of the sonic impressions written that wins?
  Perhaps they should select the winner?
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *MEET TASK*
> 
> *Guys, great news! *
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*complin,*
   
*Nice idea, but the amp will be entered into the raffle as an incentive for attendees to buy tickets, thereby raising even more money for charity. Plus the behemoth weighs around 15kg and there's no way that I'm paying freight costs to ship it to the winner!  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
* *
   
  Quote: 





complin said:


> Yes thats a great prize and very generous of White Bird, but should it be the best review of the sonic impressions written that wins?
> Perhaps they should select the winner?


----------



## JoetheArachnid

I'd be perfectly willing to write some detailed impressions on it, though I'd need a reasonable amount of head-time and wouldn't want to be hogging it from any other people! It would also be good to make sure that the source/headphones can be changed easily so that people can get balanced impressions with their own 'phones and music.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





complin said:


> Yes I agree It looks well finished and may be good value for money.
> Would be good to see the "Quality" inside though with some interior photo's and the circuit design.
> 
> However you don't need to go for Poland for a cracking headphone amp, NVA audio in the UK do two, one which also drives speakers for about £300'ish.  The NVA is very under rated I feel and deserves to be more widely known.  Much better than that Chinese C**P.
> ...


 
  Are you bringing the NVA to the meet?  Have wanted to listen to this for years.


----------



## Stormfriend

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *MEET TASK*
> 
> *Guys, great news! *
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I'd certainly be interested in listening to this and writing a review.  It'll be interesting to see how it compares to my Earmax, the size and weight are a trifle different!


----------



## smial1966

*JoetheArachnid,*
   
*I'll have a CDP, iPod connector to RCA cable and laptop available as sources, so listeners should be able to use their own music, either on CD, iPod or via a USB stick and computer playback. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> I'd be perfectly willing to write some detailed impressions on it, though I'd need a reasonable amount of head-time and wouldn't want to be hogging it from any other people! It would also be good to make sure that the source/headphones can be changed easily so that people can get balanced impressions with their own 'phones and music.


----------



## FragmentedGod

That's amazing.  I am definitely happy to do this, and can then compare it to my (much cheaper heh) valve amp as well.  I think, given your comparison between this and the BHSE, it would be worthwhile giving people the ability to audition this against the BHSE and perhaps the Stax (if that's all that is going to be connected to the BHSE).  Is something like that possible?


----------



## complin

The BHSE is primarily designed for electrostatic headphones only so would would be like comparing apples with oranges
   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   However; it would be possible to run dynamic headphones from the BHSE if you modify the plug to exclude the bias supply
   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Quote:


fragmentedgod said:


> That's amazing.  I am definitely happy to do this, and can then compare it to my (much cheaper heh) valve amp as well.  I think, given your comparison between this and the BHSE, it would be worthwhile giving people the ability to audition this against the BHSE and perhaps the Stax (if that's all that is going to be connected to the BHSE).  Is something like that possible?


----------



## Mattyhew

Id be more than happy to test and review, using my vast experience *cough*
   
  Cant wait, this meet sounds awesome


----------



## eskimo

Andy, did i miss the t-shirts?
   
  I had a read back, but am confused to whether the final design was done and purchased in bulk.


----------



## smial1966

*eskimo & guys, (MEET T-SHIRT UPDATE)*
   
*Bad news on the T-shirt front, as my original printer/supplier has gone into receivership and won't be fulfilling back orders. Luckily I hadn't handed over any cash yet, but this does mean that the meet T-shirt is in jeopardy of not being produced. *
   
*I've received quotations from other suppliers and quite frankly they're ridiculously expensive - www.spreadshirt.co.uk - quoted £25 per garment! Unless I can find a printer/supplier that charges less than £10 per T-shirt there will be no meet souvenir garment.  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





eskimo said:


> Andy, did i miss the t-shirts?
> 
> I had a read back, but am confused to whether the final design was done and purchased in bulk.


----------



## julianbell92

Andy, these people are local to me and I know they're pretty good. You might be able to negotiate a deal for the meet for under £10 a T-shirt if you give them a call. 
   
  http://www.bandbox-logos.co.uk/
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *eskimo & guys, (MEET T-SHIRT UPDATE)*
> 
> *Bad news on the T-shirt front, as my original printer/supplier has gone into receivership and won't be fulfilling back orders. Luckily I hadn't handed over any cash yet, but this does mean that the meet T-shirt is in jeopardy of not being produced. *
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

julianbell92,

Thanks for the info. I'll give this company a call on Monday and see whether a bulk order deal can be done.

Cheers,

Andy. 



julianbell92 said:


> Andy, these people are local to me and I know they're pretty good. You might be able to negotiate a deal for the meet for under £10 a T-shirt if you give them a call.
> 
> http://www.bandbox-logos.co.uk/


----------



## TheAttorney

I don't know if this is allowed, or even if it's a good idea, but I'll ask anyway....
   
  I have a box of about 50 near mint audiophile re-issue LPs to sell. (Classic Records, Chesky, etc). Mostly classical, but some jazz, singer/songwriter.
  I could do this online, but its often better if the buyer can inspect the LPs live.
   
  This may add an extra point of interest to the meet, or it may confuse things.
   
  Thoughts?


----------



## smial1966

TheAttorney,

I think that this an excellent idea and welcome having an 'Audio Mart' aspect to the meet. So a big thumbs up from me.

Cheers,

Andy. 



theattorney said:


> I don't know if this is allowed, or even if it's a good idea, but I'll ask anyway....
> 
> I have a box of about 50 near mint audiophile re-issue LPs to sell. (Classic Records, Chesky, etc). Mostly classical, but some jazz, singer/songwriter.
> I could do this online, but its often better if the buyer can inspect the LPs live.
> ...


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





theattorney said:


> I don't know if this is allowed, or even if it's a good idea, but I'll ask anyway....
> 
> I have a box of about 50 near mint audiophile re-issue LPs to sell. (Classic Records, Chesky, etc). Mostly classical, but some jazz, singer/songwriter.
> I could do this online, but its often better if the buyer can inspect the LPs live.
> ...


 
   
  I'm interested in these, especially the jazz and singer/songwriter ones!


----------



## joeyjojo

I have an AMB gamma2 DAC arriving next week - I'd be happy to bring it along if there will be a digital source to feed it (laptop?).


----------



## Swimsonny

I will of course review the behemoth amp.


----------



## ThomasLi

Hello, I would love to attend the meet! I have quite a modest set up, but could bring my gear along if anyone is interested in hearing it.

Audio gd 3.1 dac
Firestone Little Country 3 amp - Phillips 6922 tubes
Senn hd600 headphones

I broke my onkyo iPod dock so I wouldn't have any way of playing any music without a laptop or cd transport though.

Really interested in hearing some orthos that I've read so much about.

Tom


----------



## TheAttorney

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> I think that this an excellent idea and welcome having an 'Audio Mart' aspect to the meet. So a big thumbs up from me.


 
  Good. I'm a novice at this selling this kind of thing, so what I'm doing is putting the album info into a spreadsheet, checking the web for  typical prices, and then setting a lower price than that.
   
  I sold my main vinyl collection a few years back in one job lot (the dealer saw me coming), but I couldn't bear to lose this last set quite so easily...but its got to go at some point.
   
  Excuse me while I indulge in a nostalgia moment and grieve for my old SME20a. What an exquisite piece of British engineering that was - a fitting "last turntable" Enter pic borrowed from the web:

   
  Ok, so it looks a bit like an oil rig… but what an oil rig!
   
  And my "last cartridge", the Koetsu Urushi. Enter another borrowed pic:


----------



## smial1966

*joeyjojo,*
   
*There'll be a few laptops and a couple of CDP at the meet so you shouldn't have any difficulties finding a digital source. Do remember though that folks will need the digital sources to feed their own gear, so you probably won't have exclusive use of it for the whole meet.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





joeyjojo said:


> I have an AMB gamma2 DAC arriving next week - I'd be happy to bring it along if there will be a digital source to feed it (laptop?).


----------



## smial1966

*ThomasLi,*
   
*You are most welcome to attend the meet. *
   
*We all started out with modest setups and part of the fun at these meets is listening to other peoples gear and having a decent chat to fellow enthusiasts.  *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





thomasli said:


> Hello, I would love to attend the meet! I have quite a modest set up, but could bring my gear along if anyone is interested in hearing it.
> Audio gd 3.1 dac
> Firestone Little Country 3 amp - Phillips 6922 tubes
> Senn hd600 headphones
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*TheAttorney,*
   
*There's nothing wrong with being nostalgic. I dispensed with my Kuzma turntable a few years ago and most of my vinyl collection, but kept 25 of my favourite records (first purchased LP, signed vinyl, rare stuff etc) even though I can't play them anymore! *
   
*The Koetsu cartridge is just exquisite.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





theattorney said:


> Good. I'm a novice at this selling this kind of thing, so what I'm doing is putting the album info into a spreadsheet, checking the web for  typical prices, and then setting a lower price than that.
> 
> I sold my main vinyl collection a few years back in one job lot (the dealer saw me coming), but I couldn't bear to lose this last set quite so easily...but its got to go at some point.
> 
> ...


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





joeyjojo said:


> I have an AMB gamma2 DAC arriving next week - I'd be happy to bring it along if there will be a digital source to feed it (laptop?).


 
   
  Cool. I'd like to hear the y2, I never got around to finishing mine.
   
  Quote: 





theattorney said:


> Excuse me while I indulge in a nostalgia moment and grieve for my old SME20a. What an exquisite piece of British engineering that was - a fitting "last turntable" Enter pic borrowed from the web:
> 
> 
> Ok, so it looks a bit like an oil rig… but what an oil rig!
> ...


 
   
  Wow, very nice turntable, I would love to hear one of these. That cart looks pretty exotic too!


----------



## Holowlegs

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Holowlegs,*
> 
> *Congratulations you've won the Olympic competition with your entry below. *
> 
> ...


 
  Hello there
   
  Thanks very much Andy, am over the moon.
   
  Sorry all about the late response but have been away for two weeks.
   
  Cheers Frank


----------



## Holowlegs

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *POST MEET SOIREE*
> 
> *Guys,*
> 
> ...


 

 Will have a bit off this, one thing where is the desert list, do like a bit off cheese cake myself.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Now, that's a beautiful turntable.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





holowlegs said:


> Will have a bit off this, one thing where is the desert list, do like a bit off cheese cake myself.


 
  Cheese cake?  What will they think of next, garlic bread!


----------



## eskimo

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Cheese cake?  What will they think of next, garlic bread!


 

 "it's a taste sensation"


----------



## headinclouds

smial 1966
  I say again - many thanks to you for organising this meet.  I’m sure we are hugely impressed by the range of gear you are bringing together and all the other aspects of your efforts.
   
  I was originally going to drive home after the meet but would like to join you for a friendly meal so please make room for me.


----------



## OK-Guy

I was going to attend but after talking to my mates (we're going to see Norwich v West Ham that day, lunchtime kick-off) I feel it may be to tight on time to attend given the sixty mile distance between the two... shame in truth.
   
  still all is not lost as five attendees will get a pack of RCA End-Caps that I have sent to Andy to be given away... you'll need to get a raffle-ticket to get some.... enjoy all, truly.


----------



## complin

Well if you fancy something a little less ostentatious there is a fish and chicken place near by and they do rates for parties/functions. Close enough to collect or will deliver
http://www.fishnchickn.co.uk/shop-details.php?id=3
  There are also a pub that serve food near too the fox
http://www.pub-explorer.com/cambs/pub/foxbarhill.htm
   
  Quote: 





eskimo said:


> "it's a taste sensation"


----------



## Lenni

just found out about this. hopefully I can make it.


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle Update*
   
*Graham Slee - *http://www.gspaudio.co.uk/ - *is sending three headphone amplifiers for demonstration at the meet - the portable Voyager, entry level Novo Discrete and the Solo Ultra-Linear Diamond Edition. All of these amps are highly regarded by enthusiasts and the audio press alike. **Graham Slee is a British company making superb sounding equipment in Britain that is competitively priced and astonishingly well built and engineered. *
   
*Graham is very generously donating the Solo Ultra-Linear Diamond Edition to the charity prize raffle after it's been demoed, so do ensure that you listen to it during the meet and purchase lots of tickets to be in with a chance of winning this amazing prize.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Ra97oR

Solo want! If the BHSE is present, I really want to try how overkill it is with paired with some 404. Shame that there isn't any 717 and 727 around to compare. *nudge nudge*


----------



## FragmentedGod

Complin,
   
  Thanks for explaining that (and sorry for the delayed response!).  I had no idea that it had a completely different interface.
   
  Sorry to hear about the shirts Andy.  Made any progress in sorting it out? A friend of mine used to work for checkmineout.co.uk, and they may be able to do something like that as well.
   
  Amazing news on the Graham Slee prizes!  I can't believe there are still more being added!
   
  Chase


----------



## smial1966

*FragmentedGod,*
   
*Mattyhew has very kindly contacted a local printers to ensure that a meet T-shirt will be produced. Same price of £10 per black short sleeve garment, but without the arm headphone graphic. Mock up below.*
   
   

   
   
*If you had previously `ordered' a meet T-shirt and now wish to cancel please PM me soonest.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





fragmentedgod said:


> Complin,
> 
> Thanks for explaining that (and sorry for the delayed response!).  I had no idea that it had a completely different interface.
> 
> ...


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Raffle Update*
> 
> *Graham Slee - *http://www.gspaudio.co.uk/ - *is sending three headphone amplifiers for demonstration at the meet - the portable Voyager, entry level Novo Discrete and the Solo Ultra-Linear Diamond Edition. All of these amps are highly regarded by enthusiasts and the audio press alike. **Graham Slee is a British company making superb sounding equipment in Britain that is competitively priced and astonishingly well built and engineered. *
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wow, good work Andy! Can't wait to hear the Ultra-Linear Diamond Edition!


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*Great news, Fried Reim the CEO of Lake People - who manufacture the excellent Violectric range of headphone amplifiers and DAC's - has confirmed that he will be attending the meet and post event dinner.*
   
*Fried has been largely responsible for transferring the success enjoyed by Lake People in the professional sector to manufacturing equipment more attuned to the home audio market.  Fried is a very busy guy and is taking annual leave to come over and spend a few days in England.*
   
*I've learnt that Fried is partial to a single malt, so let's buy him a wee dram or two at the meal to say thanks for donating a HPA V90 headphone amplifier to the meet charity raffle.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *FragmentedGod,*
> 
> *Mattyhew has very kindly contacted a local printers to ensure that a meet T-shirt will be produced. Same price of £10 per black short sleeve garment, but without the arm headphone graphic. Mock up below.*
> 
> ...


 
   
  That looks very tidy, please could I order a medium if it's not too late Andy? Are you taking payment at the meet?
   
  P.S. booked a hotel room, not long to go now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Guys,*
> 
> *Great news, Fried Reim the CEO of Lake People - who manufacture the excellent Violectric range of headphone amplifiers and DAC's - has confirmed that he will be attending the meet and post event dinner.*
> 
> ...


 
   
  Blimey, it'll be awesome to have a chat with him. I think a snifter of the old country is the least we can do


----------



## zenpunk

Can you get those t--shirt with a French flag instead? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Are they going to be any vegetarian options for the lunch buffet?


----------



## Sceptre

To all,
   
  It is with regret that I will not be able to make the 15th now.
   
  I am missing out on the meeting all you guys, buying buckets of raffle tickets and finding out new stuff to spend my hard earned cash on.
   
  Those that know me are aware that I had looked forward to this, and it is so close to home for me.  I just have to be somewhere else now.
   
  Alas.
   
  Have fun and post plenty pf pictures and reviews to get me really jealous.
   
  Enjoy the day, and thanks again to Andrew for organising such a great event.
   
  Enjoy
   
  Sceptre


----------



## alvin sawdust

Sorry you can't make it Sceptre. It caused a wow at the last meet when you turned up with a case full of top goodies.


----------



## vkvedam

Uhh! It's sad to know that you won't be there Sceptre. Have a good time with your other commitment and I think I'll miss the Sonosax audition for sure.


----------



## smial1966

*zenpunk,*
   
*Nope, T-shirt design is finalised.*
*What buffet lunch?!? There will be beverages & biscuits but that's about it. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> Can you get those t--shirt with a French flag instead?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*Sceptre,*
   
*We can always have a mini-meet for folks in East Anglia who fancy an informal get together sometime.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





sceptre said:


> To all,
> 
> It is with regret that I will not be able to make the 15th now.
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*Post meet dinner update*
   
*Guys,*
   
*I've reserved a table for 15 of us for the post meet dinner at Menzies Hotel brasserie at 7pm. The diners thus far are detailed below. If you're not on the list and wish to join us it's imperative that you PM me soonest. *
   
*big-man +1*
*Fragmented God*
*Freid Reim + 1*
*headinclouds*
*Holowlegs*
*JoetheArachnid + 1 *
*jr41*
*MrQ*
*Ra97oR*
*smial1966 + 1 *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*


----------



## JoetheArachnid

So is the situation now that we need to 'order' a t-shirt before the meet, or that you'll have some stock to hand? Either way, I suppose my expressing an interest in a medium wouldn't hurt...


----------



## headinclouds

Hah! Looking at the names attending the meal it reminded me of the names at a gangster (mob) get together in those old gangster movies:
  Mr Big,
  Shorty  from the East Side,
  Scarface
  Bugsy
  And we’re pleased to welcome our cousin from Chicago
  You get the picture?
  ……….
  Oops, - time for my medication


----------



## smial1966

JoetheArachnid,

The final T-shirt bulk order has been placed but there will be a few garments in various sizes available at the meet to purchase.

Cheers,

Andy.



			
				JoetheArachnid said:
			
		

> .So is the situation now that we need to 'order' a t-shirt before the meet, or that you'll have some stock to hand? Either way, I suppose my expressing an interest in a medium wouldn't hurt...


----------



## MrQ

Arf! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote:


headinclouds said:


> Hah! Looking at the names attending the meal it reminded me of the names at a gangster (mob) get together in those old gangster movies:
> Mr Big,
> Shorty  from the East Side,
> Scarface
> ...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Andy, did you order me a couple of shirts?


----------



## smial1966

Kabelmeister,

Yes indeed!

Cheers,

Andy. 




toxic cables said:


> Andy, did you order me a couple of shirts?


----------



## smial1966

*Meet equipment update*
   
   

   
*I was perusing kickstarter recently and came across the Sicphones - a high end Silicon Carbide headphone amplifier. Now DIY headphone amps are two a penny, but the Silicon Carbide reference rang a mental bell, as Nelson Pass brought the simple constant current-driven topology to near legendary status. Though I'm pretty sure that a JFET headphone amp with this specific SiC component is quite a rarity.*
   
   

   
*So... I emailed the Sicphones designer and he's shipping a prototype over to the meet!*
   
*Do take a look at the Sicphones kickstarter web page - *
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1682246865/sicphones-a-high-end-silicon-carbide-headphone-amp - *and consider backing this innovative project. Monetary pledges give sponsors the option of receiving an amp in kit (self build) or fully assembled form. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
*Meet countdown - 13 days and counting!  *





   
*Anybody fancy one last competition to keep the momentum going? *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## TheAttorney

Yes, with only 14 days to go, finally, the BHSE has entered the building!
   
  Talk about cutting it short. But now I can come to the ball with something to offer.
   
  Here's a quick snapshot of it sitting on it's shipment box, with with my Stax O2 on the power supply to show scale.
   

   
  And I'm about to go away for a week, so no impressions other than to say the standard of constructions and finish does indeed match Justin's high reputation.


----------



## smial1966

TheAttorney,

Congratulations, that is pure audio porn!  You're in for a sublime sonic treat. 

Cheers,

Andy. 



theattorney said:


> Yes, with only 14 days to go, finally, the BHSE has entered the building!
> 
> Talk about cutting it short. But now I can come to the ball with something to offer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mattyhew

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> TheAttorney,
> Congratulations, that is pure audio porn!
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Really sorry there Andy, you put the word 'sonic' and 'porn' in the same sentence...
   
  Childhood officially ruined


----------



## britneedadvice

Hi Andy
  Only recently learnt about this show.Looks like you've put in a great deal of effort.
  I'm interested to the point of wanting to gauge if there's anything better than my Meridian/Rudi RPX-303/LCD3s(balanced)??(excluding electrostatic).
  Is it possible to state what high end Amps will be available for demo?
  81 pages is a lot to go through?
  Thanks
  David


----------



## Duncan

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Sceptre,*
> 
> *We can always have a mini-meet for folks in East Anglia who fancy an informal get together sometime.*
> 
> ...


 
  That sounds good to me too, obviously being an earlier casualty, having to drop out 
   
  Sounds like this will be the meet to end all meets, still gutted I cannot go...   That being said, its prompted me to spend a whole lot of money recently, so its not all bad


----------



## smial1966

*Mattyhew,*
   
*Young man your journey of audio discovery is just beginning! *
vive la différence
 [size=12pt] [size=12pt]  [/size]
[/size]
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





mattyhew said:


> Really sorry there Andy, you put the word 'sonic' and 'porn' in the same sentence...
> 
> Childhood officially ruined


----------



## smial1966

*Hi David,*
   
*In a word no, as the amplifiers present will overwhelmingly be headphone versions, though some attendees may bring high end amps to power particularly hard to drive headphones. Thread page 1 lists the amps that attendees are bringing along and if you look at the retailers who are supporting the event, you can peruse their respective websites to ascertain what amps they're likely to bring. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





britneedadvice said:


> Hi Andy
> Only recently learnt about this show.Looks like you've put in a great deal of effort.
> I'm interested to the point of wanting to gauge if there's anything better than my Meridian/Rudi RPX-303/LCD3s(balanced)??(excluding electrostatic).
> Is it possible to state what high end Amps will be available for demo?
> ...


----------



## britneedadvice

Hi Andy
  Yes,Headphone Amps are what I'm interested in-as in the Rudistor RPX--303?!
  David


----------



## smial1966

*Ah OK, just never heard of Rudistor before. *
   
*The Violectric range will be present and the Burson lineup too. Personally I doubt whether anything solid state can touch my ECP Audio DSHA-1 sonically, but if it clears Customs in time the new Cary HH-1 might push it close. There's also a Bakoon Products AMP-11R that sounds amazing. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





britneedadvice said:


> Hi Andy
> Yes,Headphone Amps are what I'm interested in-as in the Rudistor RPX--303?!
> David


----------



## KT66

Hi everyone, I am bringing...
   
*Sources*
  Studiio-V
  HM-601
   
*Amps*
  GS Voyager
  Audioengine D1
   
*Cans*
  T-50P - now burned in, pads squashed and sounding awesome, these will surprise some I guarantee
  ATH - ES55
  D2000
   
   
   
  Tim


----------



## smial1966

*Tim,*
   
*Jolly good! Thanks for letting me know.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





kt66 said:


> Hi everyone, I am bringing...
> 
> *Sources*
> Studiio-V
> ...


----------



## digitaldave

Sorry for the late update, I've been busy starting a new job so have been a bit busy. However, I'm still planning to be there for the meet. I'll see if I can rip some files in lossless, or I may just bring the CDs instead if I don't have the time to do it.


----------



## Sceptre

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Sorry you can't make it Sceptre. It caused a wow at the last meet when you turned up with a case full of top goodies.


 
  That's very kind Alvin Sawdust.  I had bought a few pieces since then but alas, I shall have to wait for the next meet, though it could hardly be better than this one which Andrew has put his heart , soul and wallet into!
  Quote: 





vkvedam said:


> Uhh! It's sad to know that you won't be there Sceptre. Have a good time with your other commitment and I think I'll miss the Sonosax audition for sure.


 
  Vkvedam.
  I know you were keen to purchase one and wanted very much to hear it. PM me to arrange a loan.
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Sceptre,*
> 
> *We can always have a mini-meet for folks in East Anglia who fancy an informal get together sometime.*
> 
> ...


 
  I'm always up for that but don't distract yourself from this event.  Give yourself a rest and we'll speak in October.  I know you have some kit I am keen to audition.
   
  Regards
  Sceptre


----------



## smial1966

*Sceptre,*
   
*We'll definitely arrange something informal for October/November in a nice hostelry. *
   
*I might be able to borrow a Sonosax but know nothing about the input/source required, so Vkvedam would have to be conversant with it's operation. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Qso should be uote: 





sceptre said:


> That's very kind Alvin Sawdust.  I had bought a few pieces since then but alas, I shall have to wait for the next meet, though it could hardly be better than this one which Andrew has put his heart , soul and wallet into!
> Vkvedam.
> I know you were keen to purchase one and wanted very much to hear it. PM me to arrange a loan.
> I'm always up for that but don't distract yourself from this event.  Give yourself a rest and we'll speak in October.  I know you have some kit I am keen to audition.
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*I have been doing some consulting with an American company and my contact is an audio nut, so when I mentioned the forthcoming meet he insisted on sending some product over for attendees to sample.*
   
*So... organic lollipops anyone? *http://www.yummyearth.com/ *Yummy Earth are shipping some lollipops and other sweets for us to enjoy. I'll pop some in a bowl and folks can help themselves free of charge - don't be greedy now!*
   





   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
*P.S. Organising this event gets more surreal by the minute! *


----------



## britneedadvice

Is there anybody out there listening to top quality Classical recordings on Headphones?I would like the opportunity to speak.Particularly users of The Dark Star,Balancing Act or similar quality balanced Amps.Thanks. David


----------



## smial1966

*David,*
   
*You'll probably get a better response to your question by posting it as a new thread topic, as the amps that you've mentioned are built in the USA and prohibitively expensive to import over here, therefore I'd suggest that most are purchased by American audiophiles who are unlikely to be reading a thread about a UK meet!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





britneedadvice said:


> Is there anybody out there listening to top quality Classical recordings on Headphones?I would like the opportunity to speak.Particularly users of The Dark Star,Balancing Act or similar quality balanced Amps.Thanks. David


----------



## complin

Yes I do but not dynamic headphones that much. Have *very broad* tastes in music which also includes classical in most forms, Opera and Jazz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Mainly a very long time electrostats user, (Stax, Jecklin, Sennheiser) as mostly dynamics just dont live up to my expectations.  Use a few others such as the Sen HD800, Audeze (both of which can be used balanced or se) and Sony.  If you go to the meet it looks like the BHSE amp and Stax 007/009's will be there which should be a must hear if you are into the classics.
  PM me if you want to chat further.
   
  Quote: 





britneedadvice said:


> Is there anybody out there listening to top quality Classical recordings on Headphones?I would like the opportunity to speak.Particularly users of The Dark Star,Balancing Act or similar quality balanced Amps.Thanks. David


----------



## smial1966

The great thing is that there'll be TWO Headamp BHSE and a Cavalli Liquid Lightning at the meet, so high end stuff that pairs wonderfully well with electrostatic headphones.

Cheers,

Andy.


----------



## ThomasLi

Just wondering if anyone is driving from Oxford and is willing to carpool? I will cover some of the petrol cost obviously and will provide good company as well . Send me a pm.


----------



## britneedadvice

Hi Andy
  I have,no response!!
   
  and in response to 'Complin'
   
  Thanks for your reply but I'm not into Electrostats but if I attend the meet,I'll certainly have a listen.


----------



## smial1966

David,

There will be at least 7 high end solid state and valve headphone amplifiers at the meet that I'm aware of, plus the complete Audeze and Stax range of headphones. Additionally you'll have attendees that have re-cabled their Denon, Grado, Sennheiser and other headphones. So a veritable smorgasbord of head-fi treats to demo by anybody's standards.

Cheers,

Andy.



britneedadvice said:


> Hi Andy
> I have,no response!!
> 
> and in response to 'Complin'
> ...


----------



## vkvedam

Hey Sceptre
Thanks for your offer of the Sonosax, I'll keep that in mind and would let you know when ever I would be free for an audition.
Regards
Ven


----------



## smial1966

*Toxic Cables - *http://toxic-cables.co.uk/
   
*As the meet is rapidly approaching it's time to think about what ancillary products attendees would like to audition on the day. Though an aftermarket cable is hardly an ancillary item, Frank (Toxic Cables guru) has requested that you guys indicate which headphone cables from his range that you'd like to audition. *
   
*If you're interested in greatly improving the sonics of your cans, and believe me when I say that Franks cables are outstandingly good and comparatively inexpensive, please peruse the Toxic Cables website and write a thread post stating what cable you're interested in. Please also state which make of headphone you'll be auditioning the cable with.*
   
*Frank is one guy working his butt off to fulfill orders and keep prices affordable, so I'll collate the requests and distill them into 4-5 cables - so that Frank isn't making loss leaders and will have a realistic chance of selling the headphone cables. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks Andy,
  
 Shame i cannot attend, this meet looks like it will be a blast.


----------



## smial1966

*It might literally be a blast or at least a meltdown if the halls electrics are overloaded by current drain as there's only one socket - though luckily my table is adjacent to the emergency exit!  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
*P.S. Just kidding as it's a new building and has twelve double sockets.*
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Shame i cannot attend, this meet looks like it will be a blast.


----------



## smial1966

*Toxic Cables - product list*
   
*Right guys Frank has a comprehensive list of his cables, so please PM him if you'd like a copy and he'll send it to you.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Somnambulist

Yes please... does it include his IEM cables though as that's what I'd be interested in and his website hasn't got those up yet?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Yes please... does it include his IEM cables though as that's what I'd be interested in and his website hasn't got those up yet?


 
  Sure, i will send the IEM cables along, any preference on termination.
   
  Unfortunately my site does not have most things on it, new site is currently under development, so anything you would like me to send along, please PM me or post here.


----------



## Somnambulist

Cheers fella. I should, hopefully, have my Futuresonics MG6 Pros with me for the meet - they're currently being produced so I'd like to think I'll have them by the 15th. I believe these just use the regular JH/Westone type connecters and you probably know as you've done Kunlun some for his review and he was using the MG6 Pros.
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Sure, i will send the IEM cables along, any preference on termination.
> 
> Unfortunately my site does not have most things on it, new site is currently under development, so anything you would like me to send along, please PM me or post here.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Cheers fella. I should, hopefully, have my Futuresonics MG6 Pros with me for the meet - they're currently being produced so I'd like to think I'll have them by the 15th. I believe these just use the regular JH/Westone type connecters and you probably know as you've done Kunlun some for his review and he was using the MG6 Pros.


 
  The MG6 Pros do fit the cable, look forward to hearing what you think of the cables.
   
Anyone else, please PM me with what you would like me to send, and i will make sure to send it to Andy.


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*Thought I'd moot the possibility of having an `audio mart' at the meet whereby sellers leave equipment on a table with an asking price. Potential purchasers could then approach the seller, ask to listen to the kit and then buy it or haggle! *
   
*This would be easy to set up and wouldn't detract from the meet. Any thoughts?*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Krisman

Hi Andy,
   
  Great idea!
   
  Also I would like to add I can bring my FIIO E10 and E17 (I know you already have some people bringing some but I can also bring mine)
   
  Also i can bring my Westone UM3X rc. I only have custom tips for these so people would have to have universals to try them out?
   
  Cheers


----------



## kofk

Love the idea of an audio-mart Andy.


----------



## Stormfriend

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *smial1966* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Thought I'd moot the possibility of having an `audio mart' at the meet whereby sellers leave equipment on a table with an asking price. Potential purchasers could then approach the seller, ask to listen to the kit and then buy it or haggle! *
> 
> *This would be easy to set up and wouldn't detract from the meet. Any thoughts?*


 
   
  I thought we were doing that already?  Are there any licensing issues with selling stuff there, or are we fine because none of it is commercial?


----------



## britneedadvice

Hi Andy(& others)
  To those who answered my question(s) re high end Amps to partner my LCD3s,I've now bought (from an owner in the UK) a Ray Samuels B-52. (With some serious upgrade tubes!!)
  Not only in the UK but previously used with LCD3s and for Classical Music!!(something about" pig in s..t" comes to mind!!)
  Clearly the Headphone scene has moved on in the UK!!
  I would dearly love to be at the meet on Saturday but have now been invited to my Best Man's 60th.
  Perhaps next year.Thanks again,David


----------



## smial1966

*Stormfriend,*
   
*Can't imagine there are any licensing issues as really it's just like buying something from a jumble sale or village fete. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





stormfriend said:


> I thought we were doing that already?  Are there any licensing issues with selling stuff there, or are we fine because none of it is commercial?


----------



## smial1966

*David,*
   
*Congratulations as the RSA B-52 is a fine piece of equipment. You'll enjoy many an hour luxuriating in it's lush musicality. If you fancy a spot of tube rolling Steve from Mullard Magic - http://www.mullardmagic.co.uk/mullard/default.aspx - is very knowledgeable about all things thermionic and is a nice guy too.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





britneedadvice said:


> Hi Andy(& others)
> To those who answered my question(s) re high end Amps to partner my LCD3s,I've now bought (from an owner in the UK) a Ray Samuels B-52. (With some serious upgrade tubes!!)
> Not only in the UK but previously used with LCD3s and for Classical Music!!(something about" pig in s..t" comes to mind!!)
> Clearly the Headphone scene has moved on in the UK!!
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*Meet equipment update*
   
*Hybrid headphone amplifiers are becoming increasingly popular as combining the dynamics of solid state with the lush musicality of valves makes for a potentially beguiling combination if both technologies are implemented sympathetically. *
   
*Cary Audio have just released the HH-1 headphone amplifier - *http://caryaudio.com/products/classic/HH-1.html - *and we'll* *have* *one of the first units imported into the UK at the meet. But... this amp has been upgraded by Drew from Moon Audio and has better valves and a much higher spec volume pot.  *
   
*I'll be running the HH-1 in over the next week and expect it to sound awesome. So do make sure that you demo this amp!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Meet equipment update*
> 
> *Hybrid headphone amplifiers are becoming increasingly popular as combining the dynamics of solid state with the lush musicality of valves makes for a potentially beguiling combination if both technologies are implemented sympathetically. *
> 
> ...


 
  Nice looking piece of kit, on my list to try.


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle prize update*
   
*A boxed pair of AKG 701 headphones have been donated NOS. Apparently these are quite an old version of this veritable model that were languishing on a warehouse shelf. They cannot be sold as new - even though the box is sealed and cellophane wrapped - so they've been donated to the meet raffle.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*


----------



## MartinM

Count me in guys....
   
  Will be bringing...
   
  RWA Isabella HPA - Audeze edition, ALO cable, LCD2's,  Macbook Pro 
  Oh, this is currently fitted with a Dario Miniwatt valve from 1966 
   
  Am interested in trying some cables!
   
  Look forward to meeting you all
   
  Martin


----------



## smial1966

*MartinM*
   
*Very nice kit list Martin, you're most welcome to attend!*
   
*Have you inserted a valve into your MacBook Pro?!? *






 *Or have you modified your Isabellina HPA?*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





martinm said:


> Count me in guys....
> 
> Will be bringing...
> 
> ...


----------



## MartinM

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *MartinM*
> 
> *Very nice kit list Martin, you're most welcome to attend!*
> 
> ...


 
  Lol.... Andy.... a valve driven Apple.... mmmmm thats a thought


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*As the meet is next Saturday (hasn't the last 6 months flown by?) there are a few things to remember.*
   

 *ALL relevant meet information is in thread post 1 - this includes hall address, meet times, bus routes, nearest accommodation etc.*
  *Sat Nav users it's crucial to input the 171 part of the address, otherwise you'll end up over a mile away as The Spinney is a long road! Also, the hall is at the end of a residential close so you are going in the right direction when it looks like you've entered a cul-de-sac. *
 *Please write your first name (and head-fi username if you have one) on the badges provided at the hall entrance and attach the sticker to your chest. *
 *There will be beverages/biscuits and mugshots (noodle thingy) available in the hall to purchase. Bar Hill Tesco is just around the corner to buy sandwiches.*
 *Please thank the retailers present for sponsoring the event and ensuring that it's FREE to enter.*
 *Don't just turn up with loads of gear and feel miffed when there's no table space left - as I've asked repeatedly throughout the thread to be notified of what equipment attendees are bringing beforehand.*
 *PLEASE RESPECT OTHER PEOPLES EQUIPMENT AND DON'T ASSUME THAT YOU HAVE THE AUTOMATIC RIGHT TO PICK UP OR LISTEN TO ANYTHING WITHOUT ASKING PERMISSION FIRST!*
 *Do bring your own favourite music on CD, DAP or USB stick as you know it well and how it sounds on your gear, so it'll be easy to make comparative assessments of other kit.*
 *Please ensure that you have clean non-gelled hair if you expect to listen to headphones.*
 *Bring plenty of £2 coins to buy raffle tickets! *
 *Inevitably some gear listed in thread post 1 won't be present, as people become unwell, have unexpected things to deal with and understandably can't turn up to the meet. So please don't whinge if you've traveled miles to demo kit that isn't present, as I try to keep the equipment list current.*
 *





 AND HAVE FUN!*
 *​*
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## julianbell92

And make sure if you are using a USB stick that it's virus scanned by a decent scanner as there are some viruses that infest the host computer upon auto-running!


----------



## smial1966

*julianbell92,*
   
*Excellent point! *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
  Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> And make sure if you are using a USB stick that it's virus scanned by a decent scanner as there are some viruses that infest the host computer upon auto-running!


----------



## smial1966

*Meet Charity*
   
*Guys,*
   
*I think that it's worth reiterating that this meet is not-for-profit with all surplus monies (after costs have been deducted) being donated to Cambridgeshire Deaf Association - *http://www.cambsdeaf.org/
   
*This means that 100% of raffle ticket monies, any surplus from beverage sales and all door donations will be given to the CDA. We decided to support the CDA as they are local to the meet venue and do sterling work supporting hearing impaired people. As an `audiophile' I can't imagine losing my hearing, so it seemed fitting to support a small charity that helps people cope with the trauma of hearing loss. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## Toxic Cables

A week left, everyone must be excited.


----------



## Mattyhew

Quick question, How easy is it to get from where all the buses go (Stop E4 specifically) to the Train station in cambridge? 
   
  Cheers


----------



## smial1966

*Mattyhew,*
   
*Sorry but I have no idea as I live 50 miles away from Cambridge. Suggest that you phone the bus company and ask them.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
  Quote: 





mattyhew said:


> Quick question, How easy is it to get from where all the buses go (Stop E4 specifically) to the Train station in cambridge?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## smial1966

*Kabelmeister,*
   
*I'm very excited by the sheer diversity of equipment that'll be present, by finally being able to put faces to the thread regulars who've contributed so much, and by the thought of attendees winning all of the fantastic raffle prizes.  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> A week left, everyone must be excited.


----------



## Nuwidol

Can't remember if I gave a kit list of what I'll be bringing?
   
  I'll have with me:
   
  Audeze LCD2
  Schiit Lyr
  Musical Fidelity M6 CD/DAC
  Audio GD NFB10WM
  Pico Slim.
   
  See you all next week!!!


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*Many posts ago I wrote that Head-Fi supremo Jude was interested in contributing T-shirts to the meet to assist with raising funds for our chosen charity. Well Jude has come up trumps and shipped 30 black T-shirts in medium, large and extra large sizes to be sold at the meet. The design is more Head-Fi specific than the T-shirt already produced but very cool nonetheless. *
   
*In the interests of fairness, if anyone that had previously ordered a Union Jack T-shirt prefers Judes design - which will be revealed at the meet - I'll happily swap your order for the new design subject to availability. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*


----------



## smial1966

*Nuwidol,*
   
*Thanks for letting me know and I look forward to seeing you at the meet.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
  Quote: 





nuwidol said:


> Can't remember if I gave a kit list of what I'll be bringing?
> 
> I'll have with me:
> 
> ...


----------



## big-man

hey guys, might have already been said, but had a thought for people to bring micro sd cards and adaptors, have a feel for stuff with your own mmusic


----------



## smial1966

*WORLD PREMIERE!*
   
[size=large]Tellurium Q Iridium Listen Headphone Amplifier.[/size]
   
*David Brook the proprieter of *http://www.mains-cables-r-us.co.uk/ *sent me an intriguing email announcing the release of a new product from Tellurium Q, but with no other details about this mysterious item. Being an inquisitive sort I asked for more information and David has kindly provided the details below.*
   
  [size=medium]Tellurium Q Iridium Listen Headphone Amplifier. [/size][size=large]World's first demonstration at the UK Head-Fi meeting.[/size]
   
  [size=large]£1236.00 Class A headphone amp with built in pre-amp.[/size]
  
 
[size=large] Two 1/4” headphone Jack outputs. With either output able to drive loading from 8Ω to 64Ω simultaneously.[/size]
[size=large]  Thyristor memory controlled inputs.
[/size]
[size=large]   Hum rejection technology.

[/size]
[size=large]  Quad regulated power supplies.
[/size]
[size=large]  Headphone output driven by single ended class A power amplifier stages, please note that this is somewhat better than just an A class stage.
[/size]
[size=large]  [size=medium]Three RCA phono stereo inputs and one MP3 input via 3.5mm socket.[/size]

[/size]
[size=large]   Input loading impedance 47 KΩ for all inputs (so will take pretty much any input).

[/size]
  [size=large] Automatically selected Inputs controlled with a fifth isolated regulated power supply to further reduce the interference and noise floor.[/size]
 [size=large]  [/size]
*Photo's to follow tomorrow.*
 [size=large]  [/size]
 [size=large] *Cheers,*[/size]
 [size=large]  [/size]
 [size=large] *Andy.*[/size]


----------



## complin

Their power amplifier and preamp+phono have both had glowing reviews in the press 
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *WORLD PREMIERE!*
> 
> [size=large]Tellurium Q Iridium Listen Headphone Amplifier.[/size]
> 
> ...


----------



## Nuwidol

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *WORLD PREMIERE!*
> 
> [size=large]Tellurium Q Iridium Listen Headphone Amplifier.[/size]
> 
> ...


 
   
  Spoke to David about this earlier. Definitely sounds like an interesting product. I have some of the Tellurium Q speaker cables & I'm very happy with them. If this is half as well received as their cables we'll be in for a treat.


----------



## Mattyhew

OT: Anyone else get as frustrated as me trying to get hold of FLAC files? Or you all still using your CDs... Whatever they are


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





mattyhew said:


> OT: Anyone else get as frustrated as me trying to get hold of FLAC files? Or you all still using your CDs... Whatever they are


 
   
  I tend to magically turn my CDs into FLAC files using a computer. If you're looking to (legally) get hold of FLAC files you'll have trouble outside of offbeat services like Bandcamp that offer a variety of formats or audiophile-specific services like HDTracks. For me, buying the CD and ripping it myself is usually easier and cheaper, even if I do never use the CD again.


----------



## eskimo

I use DBpoweramp to rip from CD to flac. Free for a month or like 30usd to buy. Ain't really much choice out there when it comes to flac. But even so quality mp3 may suffice.


----------



## vkvedam

Exciting, waiting for Saturday now....


----------



## smial1966

*vkvedam,*
   
   
*It's even more exciting now that Graham Slee *http://www.gspaudio.co.uk/ *has decided that he doesn't want the Novo or Voyager headphone amps returned after being demoed on Saturday, so both of these fine products will be entered into the charity raffle as prizes.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





vkvedam said:


> Exciting, waiting for Saturday now....


----------



## vkvedam

Being a raffle winner from the last meet I would say I am really looking forward to this and buying some nice raffle tickets.


----------



## Somnambulist

Rats. The person I'm going with has had to drop out so I don't have a means of getting up there. I could get the train but I'd preferred to have booked a LOT earlier in advance as to save some £££. Is anyone from SE London going that I could haggle a lift from? I can also use my zones 1-6 travelcard to get to anywhere in London I could blag a lift from as well. Help!


----------



## Mattyhew

Shirts have arrived in all their glory, here is a Large expertly modled by me


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*The Tellurium Q Iridium Listen Headphone Amplifier is now listed on David's website - *http://www.mains-cables-r-us.co.uk/dac-s-headphone-amplifiers/524-tellurium-q-iridium-listen-headphone-amplifier.html
   
*A couple of photo's below - comprehensive product specification on the MCRU website link above.*
   

*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*


----------



## smial1966

*Mattyhew,*
   
*Don't look so pensive, smile man smile!*
   




   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





mattyhew said:


> Shirts have arrived in all their glory, here is a Large expertly modled by me


----------



## Mattyhew

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Mattyhew,*
> 
> *Don't look so pensive, smile man smile!*
> 
> ...


 
   
  Haha, thats my look, i call it Red Velvet 
   
  Ive yet to work out how to smile in pictures without looking slightly braindamaged.


----------



## The Mains Man

Do sponsors get a FREE tee shirt then, make it large!
   
  The TQ headphone amp is warmed up and ready for listening to on Saturday, I have to say it is stupendous even with a lowly set of HD600's. I even had to drive to a customers house this afternoon to get the loan set of HifiMan HE400's back off him
  so I could listen with something decent. Tomorrow the HE6 arrives so I am looking forward to that, the amp takes a 3.5mm input and has 2 outputs on the front which will be great for me as 2 people can listen at once with different cans, and as I will have
  2 amps at the show twice as much fun! 
   
  So hoping to bring:-
   
  Furutechs new Esprit DAC
  Furutech GT40
  Audiolab M-DAC Linear PSU (just launched and receiving excellent reviews already)
  Squeezebox Touch + Linear PSU (hifi chocie 5 star awarded product)
  Canor Headphone Amplifier
  Canor Tube CD Player
   
  and some special offers on mains goodies!


----------



## vkvedam

somnambulist said:


> Rats. The person I'm going with has had to drop out so I don't have a means of getting up there. I could get the train but I'd preferred to have booked a LOT earlier in advance as to save some £££. Is anyone from SE London going that I could haggle a lift from? I can also use my zones 1-6 travelcard to get to anywhere in London I could blag a lift from as well. Help!




I might be travelling to London on Friday, if I do I could certainly give a lift. By the way it's going to be SE London where I'll be heading if at all I am coming down. I'll let you by Thursday.


----------



## Somnambulist

Cheers! It'd be super appreciated. I'm in Orpington (BR5) - fairly easy to get to - I've been informed someone else may have a seat too (thanks Andy) but they're staying the night at the Travelodge and I have stuff planned for Sunday so I need to be back same-day.


----------



## smial1966

*mains-cables-r-us*
   
*NOPE. They are £10 per garment regardless of who you are, as I don't discriminate!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





the mains man said:


> Do sponsors get a FREE tee shirt then, make it large!
> 
> The TQ headphone amp is warmed up and ready for listening to on Saturday, I have to say it is stupendous even with a lowly set of HD600's. I even had to drive to a customers house this afternoon to get the loan set of HifiMan HE400's back off him
> so I could listen with something decent. Tomorrow the HE6 arrives so I am looking forward to that, the amp takes a 3.5mm input and has 2 outputs on the front which will be great for me as 2 people can listen at once with different cans, and as I will have
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*Mattyhew,*
   
*Wearing a pair of headphones distracts viewers from one's gormless expression (ref my photo) but there's always the possibility of looking like a chipmunk instead!  *





   
*Cheers*,
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





mattyhew said:


> Haha, thats my look, i call it Red Velvet
> 
> Ive yet to work out how to smile in pictures without looking slightly braindamaged.


----------



## britneedadvice

Hi Andy
  A quick word as you are obviously busy.Firstly,apologises for hijacking this forum for my own purpose .Together with info sourced from here and other Head-fi forums,my Headphone listening experience has moved up several notches.(without even attending the meet!!).For years,I'd not believed there was a dedicated Headphone 'scene' in the UK but I was obviously wrong!
  Thanks for your input and best wishes for Sat.(If I can't get there).PS.  Tubes -another world and yes,I will  contact Steve at MullardMagic.


----------



## smial1966

*britneedadvice,*
   
*Glad that we could assist you. Do try to make the meet on Saturday, as it's unlikely that you'll ever find such a diverse selection of headphones and equipment together under the same roof again.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
*P.S. Steve is a great bloke and knows his onions .*
   
  Quote: 





britneedadvice said:


> Hi Andy
> A quick word as you are obviously busy.Firstly,apologises for hijacking this forum for my own purpose .Together with info sourced from here and other Head-fi forums,my Headphone listening experience has moved up several notches.(without even attending the meet!!).For years,I'd not believed there was a dedicated Headphone 'scene' in the UK but I was obviously wrong!
> Thanks for your input and best wishes for Sat.(If I can't get there).PS.  Tubes -another world and yes,I will  contact Steve at MullardMagic.


----------



## alvin sawdust

I will be travelling from Stockport, so if anyone fancies a lift and perhaps chip in towards the fuel, send me a pm.
  My route will take me over the pennines ( woodhead pass ), M1 to A57 then cutting across to the A1. The A1 will carry me most of the way down.
  Will be in my Astravan so only room for one, but loads of room in the back for your audio goodies.


----------



## MartinM

Gutted... can't make it now 
   
  Work decided today! that I need to go to Finland tomorrow! 
   
  Have a good one guys


----------



## nickosiris

Not coming after all either.
   
  Scrub anything I said I'd bring along.
   
  Would have liked to have been there, but you know how s**t happens.
   
  Hope everyone has a great time.


----------



## smial1966

*nickosiris & MartinM,*
   
*Sorry to hear that you guys can't make the event as I was looking forward to meeting you all. Hopefully you'll both be able to attend next years event.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





nickosiris said:


> Not coming after all either.
> 
> Scrub anything I said I'd bring along.
> 
> ...


----------



## vkvedam

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Cheers! It'd be super appreciated. I'm in Orpington (BR5) - fairly easy to get to - I've been informed someone else may have a seat too (thanks Andy) but they're staying the night at the Travelodge and I have stuff planned for Sunday so I need to be back same-day.


 
   
  Hey, I am sorry but I'll driving to Cambridge from Coventry so I am not going to be in London the day before as I said. I think you're OK for a lift from Andy whilst getting there I believe. I might be able to take you back to London provided you are OK to sit in a 3 door Polo along with me and my wife.
   
  Regards
  Ven


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *nickosiris & MartinM,*
> 
> *Sorry to hear that you guys can't make the event as I was looking forward to meeting you all. Hopefully you'll both be able to attend next years event.*
> 
> ...


 
  Lol, are you already planning a meet next year Andy?


----------



## smial1966

*alvin sawdust,*
   
*Nope. It's definitely someone else's turn next year. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Lol, are you already planning a meet next year Andy?


----------



## alvin sawdust

Ha, I thought you might say that


----------



## Somnambulist

No probs Ven - Andy informed me about someone else who could possibly give me a lift up there rather than it being himself... worst comes to worst I can get the train but that means not brining much gear (especially not the NAD it's huge and heavy!) and I'd like to bring it... I'll see if I can get a friend to do something 'crazy' for a day and ruin their perception of their iPod buds or something.
  Quote: 





vkvedam said:


> Hey, I am sorry but I'll driving to Cambridge from Coventry so I am not going to be in London the day before as I said. I think you're OK for a lift from Andy whilst getting there I believe. I might be able to take you back to London provided you are OK to sit in a 3 door Polo along with me and my wife.
> 
> Regards
> Ven


----------



## smial1966

*alvin sawdust,*
   
*As the 2011 meet was in London and this years event is in East Anglia, I reckon that the 2013 event should be located more northerly. *
   
*What say you?*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Ha, I thought you might say that


----------



## Ra97oR

How about a beach and BBQ Head-Fi meet? Sadly I don't think my headphones will like that.


----------



## eskimo

Just round the corner, this should be fun. I'll also be the first person to see the t-shirts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  What was the final head count Andy? And thanks again for organising this! I've managed to withhold my buying of another headphone until i came to this.


----------



## smial1966

*eskimo,*
   
*Please remember that the doors open at 10:00 and no earlier unless you're setting up a lot of equipment, in which case you'll be admitted to the hall at 9:30*
   
*123.5465656765456 so far.  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





eskimo said:


> Just round the corner, this should be fun. I'll also be the first person to see the t-shirts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## treebug

What's the post code Andy for the event?


----------



## The Mains Man

its on page one dude
   
  cba looking? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  CB23 8SU
   
  see you there


----------



## The Mains Man

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *eskimo,*
> 
> *Please remember that the doors open at 10:00 and no earlier unless you're setting up a lot of equipment, in which case you'll be admitted to the hall at 9:30*
> 
> ...


 
  headphones, headphone amp ans source, what else is there?


----------



## Mattyhew

Quote: 





the mains man said:


> headphones, headphone amp ans source, what else is there?


 
   x10, gunna take a while.
   
  Deffo feeling the next one being up north


----------



## smial1966

*treebug,*
   
*All relevant meet information is in thread post 1.*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





treebug said:


> What's the post code Andy for the event?


----------



## smial1966

*Tables and chairs too as the hall caretaker is a lazy so and so.*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





the mains man said:


> headphones, headphone amp ans source, what else is there?


----------



## smial1966

*main-cables-r-us*
   
*Blimey David, you can talk! As you've asked me on four separate occasions what date the meet was on.  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
* *
  Quote: 





the mains man said:


> its on page one dude
> 
> cba looking?
> 
> ...


----------



## eskimo

I'm giving Mat a lift who sorted out the Tees, hence me seeing them first. Unless, of course they are already in your possession


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *alvin sawdust,*
> 
> *As the 2011 meet was in London and this years event is in East Anglia, I reckon that the 2013 event should be located more northerly. *
> 
> ...


 
  Yeah, sounds like a great idea, will definitely be there


----------



## alvin sawdust

I'm that excited that i might have to wear Tena Lady pants in bed tonight.


----------



## smial1966

*alvin sawdust,*
   
*Whilst I applaud your undoubted enthusiasm, this is possibly a bit too much personal information to reveal?!?  *




   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*
   
   
  Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> I'm that excited that i might have to wear Tena Lady pants in bed tonight.


----------



## smial1966

*alvin sawdust,*
   
*Great! Thanks for offering to organize next years event.  *





   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Yeah, sounds like a great idea, will definitely be there


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *alvin sawdust,*
> 
> *Great! Thanks for offering to organize next years event.  *
> 
> ...


 
  No offer there i'm affraid


----------



## Acapella11

Does anyone go via Hertford for a lift? We would require two places. Sorry for the late one.


----------



## Stormfriend

Sennheiser and my local dealer have failed to supply me with some replacement earpads for my HD800s, the numpties, so if I bring them they'll be personal use only unfortunately.  It also means there's no point in bringing my system along.  I'll still be turning up myself though, as the meet looks too good to miss!


----------



## zenpunk

That's the spirit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   I doubt there would be much for you to see or hear at the meet if most people shared your enthusiasm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  So, who else  is travelling tonight and plan to camp outside to be first thought the door?


----------



## eskimo

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> That's the spirit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   




   
  I'm actually leaving in an hour. 
   
   
   
   
  But i do have other arrangements. I hope Mattyhew doesn't mind a dirty car, i really don't think i got the time to hoover it.


----------



## Stormfriend

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> That's the spirit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  If you're responding to my post: my DAC is 20 years old and my amp changes in character completely depending on which valves I put in it.  As the valves I'm using at the moment have no date or origin (I didn't get that data included), except to say they're Amperex, it would be a system you can't buy and can't replicate even if you tried.  I'm not sure what use that would be!  They did make the HD800s sound richer than I'm used to though, so as a system it would have been interesting.  But the earpads I have on the headphones at the moment are not suitable for public use as I've used them so much they're embarassing...


----------



## Mattyhew

Quote: 





stormfriend said:


> If you're responding to my post: my DAC is 20 years old and my amp changes in character completely depending on which valves I put in it.  As the valves I'm using at the moment have no date or origin (I didn't get that data included), except to say they're Amperex, it would be a system you can't buy and can't replicate even if you tried.  I'm not sure what use that would be!  They did make the HD800s sound richer than I'm used to though, so as a system it would have been interesting.  But the earpads I have on the headphones at the moment are not suitable for public use as I've used them so much they're embarassing...


 
  Im not sure any1 will care, but its up to you.
   
  Im bring my pair of AD2000 With one of the headbands held in by selatape, Accesoryjack taking forever to get bk to me  Still works sonically tho


----------



## fankili94

I would like to join with my ibasso dx100,,sennheiser hd700 and some Impressive chinese amplifier.
but i can only come after 2pm....what time is it finished?


----------



## treebug

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *treebug,*
> 
> *All relevant meet information is in thread post 1.*
> 
> ...


 
  Got it Andy, thanks! Scanned the page too quick first time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Just 88 pages to look through now!


----------



## Mattyhew

Quote: 





fankili94 said:


> I would like to join with my ibasso dx100,,sennheiser hd700 and some Impressive chinese amplifier.
> but i can only come after 2pm....what time is it finished?


 
   
  4:30 
   
  What are people thinking lunch wise?


----------



## anoobis

Wish I could have made this one; wish I could have entered the raffle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Very much looking forward to reading impressions of all the great gear there. I'd be very interested to hear how the O2 manages with hard to drive or high impedance cans, especially in the midst of the more exotic offerings there.
   
  Hopefully there'll be next year. Have a great time all and well done Andy for putting so much effort into this.


----------



## smial1966

The raffle draw takes place at 16:30 with the meet finishing at 17:00.

Cheers,

Andy.



fankili94 said:


> I would like to join with my ibasso dx100,,sennheiser hd700 and some Impressive chinese amplifier.
> but i can only come after 2pm....what time is it finished?


----------



## smial1966

Stop spreading misinformation you naughty boy, as the meet finishes at 17:00

The meet cafe will have a selection of scrumptious Mugshots (noodle thingy) to purchase.

Cheers,

Andy.



mattyhew said:


> 4:30
> 
> What are people thinking lunch wise?


----------



## smial1966

Guys,

For all of you travelling to the meet tomorrow have a safe and pleasant journey! 

Be nice to one another tomorrow and ALWAYS ask permission before trying on headphones or touching gear.

Remember to buy lots of raffle tickets as the prizes are awesome and all proceeds go to the Cambridgeshire Deaf Association. 

Buy an exclusive meet T-shirt as these will become collectors items!

Say "Hello" to me, as I'm the debonair guy in the electric wheelchair.

Cheers,

Andy.


----------



## Somnambulist

Blah. Got to bow out. Really wanted to come as well, not very happy at all. I'm sure it'll be an epic day - last years was and this one looks as if it's going to be twice as big. Enjoy yourselves.
   
  Sorry if anyone wanted to try my M51, maybe next year. Sorry about requesting a t-shirt too, can always pay and post it to me I guess lol.


----------



## Duncan

No impressions [thread] yet?
   
  ...Looking forward to seeing what I missed out on today


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





duncan said:


> No impressions [thread] yet?
> 
> ...Looking forward to seeing what I missed out on today


 
  You missed out on something very awesome!
   
  The headphones and rigs on display were amazing and so was the atmosphere and the people there. Some of what i heard i could only ever dream of and i have come home with a huge grin on my face!


----------



## Swimsonny

My Dad who did not really know much of what was going and was just there for the ride with me featuring in these pictures first listening to a Stax and then loving Zenpunks Victor HP-DX1000!


----------



## Mattyhew

In typical style i managed to leave something behind -.-.
   
  Anybody pick up a Headamp Gilmore Lite amp? 
   
  Would be much appreciated if someone could ship it to me.
   
  Sorry to be a pain


----------



## julianbell92

I think Andy's got this to post home to its rightful owner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





mattyhew said:


> In typical style i managed to leave something behind -.-.
> 
> Anybody pick up a Headamp Gilmore Lite amp?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mattyhew

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> I think Andy's got this to post home to its rightful owner


 
  Haha Well id already put it into bubblewrap , the pressures of public transport made me crumble.
   
  Many thanks 
   
  Signed
   
  The worlds most incompitant human being


----------



## zenpunk

Fantastic meet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Spent more time meeting and chatting to a great bunch of people than listening to gears. Special thanks to Sonny and his dad, who spent more than 10mn trying to extract an eartip stucked into my ear after being a bit too eager to try Sonny's Heir 4Ai


----------



## Mattyhew

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> Fantastic meet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I now officially dub this 'Tipgate'


----------



## Nuwidol

Great meet today. Really enjoyed it. Obviously winning 2 raffle prizes helped a lot 
   
  As always it was lovely to see some familiar faces & some new ones too. Looking forward to next years already. Who's stepping up for it huh?
   
  Someone must have some more pics to upload! cough*jr41*cough


----------



## Toxic Cables

With the amount of raffle prizes, i would not be surprised if everyone, won something.


----------



## frankshank

I really enjoyed myself. Lots of friendly and helpful people, and no hard selling. Just a room full of enthusiasts enjoying the day. What more can one ask for. Great kit too!


----------



## ShyBear

Big thanks to Andy for making this happen, my first meet, but not my last - great to "geek" out for just a little while with like-minded and knowledgeable people and hear some very special gear.

But no, kabelmeister, not everyone won something in the raffle  ... Maybe next year 

George


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





shybear said:


> But no, kabelmeister, not everyone won something in the raffle  ... Maybe next year
> George


 
  That's a shame, seems i forgot to ship the Mini to Mini and LOD with the other raffle prizes, if you would like one, PM me your details.


----------



## Ra97oR

Oh god, finally managed to got back home just now. Ouchy.


----------



## Holowlegs

Hello there
   
   
  Would just like too thanks Andy so very much for putting this together and what a great job he done.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also am so pleased it went so well for him.
   
  Also would like to thanks Andy family, who made us all so welcome, and it was very nice to meet them. Mum made me a very nice cup of coffee as well.
   
  Met some great people and had some great chats, and learned so much in such a short space off time. Also thanks for letting me use you equipment.
   
  Thanks too everyone who donated a prize, and so happy with what I won.
   
  Have just taken the Virtus- 01 headphone amp out of the box, for a start its heavy, but also it looks so well made. During the meet I did listen to it a few times and really enjoyed what I heard. Can't wait to get it set up and have another listen. I will post my views, but as a complete newbie to value amps I made need some help.
   
  Thank you all again.
   
  Cheers Frank


----------



## ShyBear

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> That's a shame, seems i forgot to ship the Mini to Mini and LOD with the other raffle prizes, if you would like one, PM me your details.


 
   
  Oh crikey, I sound like the kid who didn't win at "pass the parcel", and we have to keep playing until he does win !
   
  I realise now that you are Frank from Toxic Cables - was looking for you yesterday to sing the praises of the HE-500 recable I bought from you a little while ago, but the guys told me you had family committments - I'm sure our paths will cross at some point.
   
  Thank you very much for your kind offer - PM sent


----------



## alvin sawdust

A big thankyou to Andy and family for such a great meet. Fabulous array of gear to drool over, who would have thought, TWO yes TWO BHSE amps!
   
  Thought Mr.Q had brought a cocktail cabinet with him till i realised it was a vintage marantz amp.
   
  Had a good listen to Justin's (Just audio) new offerings and they sounded fantastic. First rate workmanship shoehorned into such small enclosures.
   
  Many thanks to Frank (Toxic cables) for sending a box of cables to try.
   
  More impressions to come as i get my thoughts together. Great to see some of the fellow meet veterans and many new faces too.
   
  It must be my turn to win a raffle prize at the next meet


----------



## Swimsonny

Here is a message I received from Chris who was at the meet as you probably know. I don't wanna get in trouble for posting this but I just think it should be posted here as involves forgotten equipment.

This is an email I received:



> Tell Mattyhew
> 
> That the amp was left behind in bubble wrap and left on one of the tables.
> I picked it up (even asked you via email) and asked others that were there – who’s it was.
> ...


----------



## Swimsonny

Me loving Zenpunks Senn HD700!
   
   

   
   
  Chris also took some pictures and i will upload them for him! Very nice pictures and i am sure most of you will feature in one or two!


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





holowlegs said:


> Hello there
> 
> 
> Would just like too thanks Andy so very much for putting this together and what a great job he done.
> ...


 
  Hey Frank
   
  Congratulations on winning that amp, now you can throw that Kenwood in the bin


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





ra97or said:


> Oh god, finally managed to got back home just now. Ouchy.


 
  Memo to self: never, ever decide to give someone a lift to a train station in an unknown city in the dark with no kind of streetmap. We were lost in Cambridge for a bloody long time because of you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Also only got home about the same time you did.)
   
  Many thanks to Andy for organising everything and all those who came to the after-meet dinner (with obvious exceptions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), it was a great meet with a great atmosphere. I can't wait to try out the Matrix Rip DAC I won through one of the forum competitions and my friend seems very happy with the Mad Dogs that he won in the raffle.
   
  EDIT: One of the 1/4" adapters might be mine if it's silver and cheap-looking. I literally brought it to the meet to be used as a spare in case someone needed one and don't need it back.


----------



## hubsand

Great to put faces to names, and thanks again Andy for putting it together!
   
  As I said, we might be able to offer a central venue (between Birmingham and Manchester, just off the M6) next year if it's useful or popular.
   
  Unpacking today, we seem to have acquired a white unbranded USB stick and a 20cm TRS > 3.5mm downsize adaptor lead . . . anyone like to claim them?


----------



## Holowlegs

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Hey Frank
> 
> Congratulations on winning that amp, now you can throw that Kenwood in the bin


 

 Or I could use it as a foot stool while playing with my new toy.
   
   
  Have got the Virtus- 01 set up now, and having a play.  WOW very nice.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  PC>Lindemann USB-DAC 24/192 > Virtus- 01 > Sennheiser RS180
   
  Apart from some cables, the Sennys are the weak link here, and am going to replace them. Tried quite a few Headphones at the meat, which gave me some idea of the headphone that I like.
   
  Will start a new post on the Virtus and give you all my thoughts on it soon.


----------



## Painterspal

Thanks Andy for organising such a great event. It was great to be able to see, and more importantly hear, gear that usually I only get to read about, and meet some really nice people too.
   
  Oh, and the raffle prizes, wow just fantastic. Says so much about the generosity of this community. I wasn't even sure what I'd won until I got it home and fired it up - turned out to be an Audio-gd NFB15.1 and is a great sounding amp/dac - I just can't believe I won it!
   
  Thanks again to all!!!!!


----------



## Acapella11

Thanks for organizing that meet Andy and everyone contributing. I had nice chats and a great time listening to excellent gear!


----------



## jr41

It truly was a great day. My thanks also to Andy and his family - a job very well done. The venue was great, the amount of gear was amazing (and set new pinnacles in my listening experiences), an impressive array of vendors and dealers were present (including the presidents/CEOs of Arcam and Lake people (Violectric)!), the raffle was off the hook and it was great to catch up with familiar faces and meet some new ones - attendance was impressively strong. I really enjoyed the evening do too; good food and company. I have a ton of photos to upload, which I'll add to the impressions thread (I trust there already is one!) along with my meager thoughts on the stars of the show.


----------



## Progenitor

I have an excellent time yesterday! It was great chatting to many of you. Highlight for me was listening to the various excellent Stax 007 setups! They were all absolutely amazing and leaves nothing to be desired.
   
  Fried Reim of Violectric is excellent, and I was blown away by his V181 and V800 setup. So blown away that I have bought the V181 on the spot! It's now serving very well as my amp for the HD650 and K1000. Hopefully by this time next year I will have a set-up to demo which I am satisfied by!
   
  The portable amp and Dac from Just Audio were very impressive! Such an excellent Dac/Amp in such a small package. I was a bit annoyed that I didn't spot it in the raffle prices when it came to my turn to pick. Maybe next time!
   
  It was excellent listening to the HiFi-man, and the LCDs. I am very impressed by the amount of impact those setup delievers! They are a bit heavy for my liking, but definitely colour me impressed.
   
  I faintly noticed someone was hoping to sell a Little Dot MK IV, was it sold in the end?
   
  Thank you to Andy for such an excellent meetup!


----------



## ShyBear

Quote: 





progenitor said:


> ... I faintly noticed someone was hoping to sell a Little Dot MK IV, was it sold in the end?


 
   
  That was me - George, black Quiksilver vest and shorts - no, really, it was a hot day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Amp didn't go in the end, even at the scandalously low price - according to Zenpunk - that I was asking !
   
  Don't want to take this thread off track, so PM me if interested, but note the amp is balanced only, no RCAs


----------



## ShyBear

It's actually a Mk VI, and is featured in one of the photos posted by Chris http://www.head-fi.org/content/type/61/id/683522/ - thanks for the marketing Chris !


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





shybear said:


> It's actually a Mk VI, and is featured in one of the photos posted by Chris http://www.head-fi.org/content/type/61/id/683522/ - thanks for the marketing Chris !


 
  Chris took them and i (Sonny) posted them for him!


----------



## ShyBear

Then thanks also to you Sonny


----------



## TheAttorney

I'd also like to chip in with a thanks to Andy.
   
  Not just for organising the meet, but also for lending me his Audio Note CDP. This produced a very natural sound and should be on anyone's shortlist who are looking for a £1k CDP (or even multiples of that).


----------



## Swimsonny

Here are the two Adapters that Chris was left with, does anyone wanna claim them?


----------



## curbfeeler

I suggest that you lot start an impressions thread after your meets separate from the thread for the meet proper.
  I visited your area in November last year. Had a lovely time hearing musical performances at King's College, Jesus College and Michael House.
  Bellied up to the bar at Cambridge Blue which is unforgettable.
  Cheers.


----------



## zenpunk

I had a nice chat with the Violectric rep, I just didn't realised it was Fried. Very friendly chap and I now understand why people are raving about his amps, smooth as butter with excellent prat so will definately buy one down the line.
  I might be biased owning the same Little Dot as George but his MK6 is a real bargain. I was pleased to realised that when paired with the right tubes and my HE-6, this combo wasn't too far behind the Blue Hawai + 007 Stax


----------



## Swimsonny

I will start an impressions thread unless any one else wants to. If Andy wants the honour then i think he should create it!


----------



## headinclouds

Go on then sonny, we'll chip in then


----------



## Swimsonny

ahaha alright!


----------



## Swimsonny

Thread made!
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/627723/impressions-uk-head-fi-meet-september-15th-2012-cambridge


----------



## kofk

I too would like to thank Andy for organizing such an amazing meet. I cant believe how many setups there were on demonstration, there simply wasn't enough time to demo all of them and of course it was really nice to meet some fellow head-fi Er's.


----------



## thebetaproject

A great day out and fantastic to listen to such a wide range of kit with a friendly atmosphere. 

Again a big thanks to Andy his organisation and the trade/members who brought their kit along to allow the experience.


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*What can I say?!? The meet was fantastic and thanks once again to the retailers for sponsoring it. Attendees brought a wide variety of great gear along and there was some really high end kit present. So thanks to each and every one of you!*
   
*Everyone I met - it was nice to put faces to your forum monikers - was lovely and I have to say a huge thanks to Fried for travelling from Germany with the Violectric range - enjoy your whiskey my friend.*
   
*Organising the meet was a blast and not at all difficult, so whoever arranges next years event will have great fun. Additionally you'll get to demo some fantastic equipment.*
   
*Now then, thanks to your generosity purchasing loads of raffle tickets we've raised the amazing sum of £1150 for the Cambridgeshire Deaf Association. Wow, what a great outcome to a wonderful day.*
   
*Cheers my friends,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## digitaldave

Wow. Just wow. That's an amazing result, well done everyone.

Andy, thanks for organising the even, it was great. Now, over to the impressions thread...


----------



## Type35

Andy, you are the greatest! Thank you so much. Thanks also to everyone who helped with the meet and making it such a memorable event. The range of gear available was truly outstanding. The only regret I have is that there wasn't enough time to try everything. Quick impressions: the highlights of the meet for me were the Stax 009 and chatting with the guys from Arcam. The Audeze LCD2 and LCD3 do amazing bass but I find the sound signature too much tilted toward the lower frequencies. The Stax on the other hand really hits the right equilibrium for me. Now I need to talk to my banker about taking that second mortgage...


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> A big thankyou to Andy and family for such a great meet. Fabulous array of gear to drool over, who would have thought, TWO yes TWO BHSE amps!
> 
> Thought Mr.Q had brought a cocktail cabinet with him till i realised it was a vintage marantz amp.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well I needed a drink after dragging it back up the stairs again. Next time it's a portable rig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## smial1966

Guys,

One of you that demoed the Cavalli Liquid Lightning & Stax combo left a gold coloured CD with Mark Dolbear. If you'd like it back please PM me the artist and your address.

Cheers,

Andy.


----------



## nickosiris

Glad everyone seems to have had a good time. Genuinely gutted to have missed out this year. Also wanted to say hi to Mr.Q and thank him for all his awesome work over in the "What Are You Listening To Right Now" forum. Oh well.
   
  Here's to me turning up next year!


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





nickosiris said:


> Glad everyone seems to have had a good time. Genuinely gutted to have missed out this year. Also wanted to say hi to Mr.Q and thank him for all his awesome work over in the "What Are You Listening To Right Now" forum. Oh well.
> 
> Here's to me turning up next year!


 
   Shame you didn't make it. It would have been interesting to hear the tunes you would bring.


----------



## EddieE

Also sad I couldn't make it this time, and glad everyone had a great time, next time, next time.


----------



## mark2410

ditto on being sad that i missed the event


----------



## OK-Guy

firstly I think a big thank-you should be given to Andy for organizing the 'Head-Fi Meet', from a personal point of view Andy was a pleasure to deal with and should be the go-to man for help organising future events as his experience would be invaluable.
   
  I wanted to go but we just couldn't get there to spend a reasonable time looking & listening to equipment, a hour or so would not of been enough.
   
  Well done Andy for such a stirling effort.


----------



## smial1966

*Charity update*
   
*Guys there's a nice little piece on the Cambridgeshire Deaf Association website -  *http://www.cambsdeaf.org/ -* acknowledging the donation of £1,150 raised from the meet. *
   
*Well done chaps!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*


----------



## Crisdean

Hi,
   
  oh no! I missed the meetup. Especially as a newbie I'd like to listen stuff. Is there another meeting planned in the future?


----------



## musicday

Yes i am interested in this, when is the next meet up Headfiers?
  I live in South London.Please PM.
  Thanks


----------



## Swimsonny

If anyone is interested i am going to through a lil local get together in a couple of weeks. Short notice but you may be interested!
   
UK Mini Meet - Essex - February 6th/8th/10th


----------



## britneedadvice

Hi Andy
 Do you know of any person in the UK who has a Headamp Blue Hawaii/Stax SR-009 or similar electro combo that I could get to demo?
 If you have any names or could introduce me,I would be very appreciative.
 Thanks
 David


----------



## TheAttorney

I have a BHSE and 007 Mk1.
  
 Another attendee at the Cambrigdeshire event was another David (with something like 1961 after his name) - if you search this thread you should find some of his posts.
 Anyway, he does have a BHSE/009, but I have no idea if he's interested in more meets.
  
 I'm open for a mini meet, but Essex is too far away for me - I live in South Gloucestershire.
  
 FWIW, I tried Dave's 009's at the Cambridgeshire meet and liked them a lot - rather like my 007's but with more detail. But becuase I have an allergy to brightness, I'm in no rush to change my darker sounding 007's.


----------



## britneedadvice

Hi 'TheAttorney'
 Thanks for that,I've already contacted this David and arranged a meet-also had another 'invite' so making progress.
 The BHSE/009 combo seems to invoke comments from both end of the spectrum.
 It appears (again) conducting any a/b tests is not going to easy( probably impossible in this Country?) but I want to try and avoid what I (and it appears , others)have done in the past and bought 'blind'.
 You mention the 'brightness' word , much used when describing this combo, doesn't bode well !!??
 I would most certainly like to demo your BHSE/007 combo if that's possible-possibly in the New Year ?
 I prefer to do these demos (as much as possible) in private rather than large 'meets'.If there is any other owners of such equipment who would facilitate such a test,I would be very grateful.
  
 Thank you
 David


----------



## TheAttorney

britneedadvice said:


> The BHSE/009 combo seems to invoke comments from both end of the spectrum.
> You mention the 'brightness' word , much used when describing this combo, doesn't bode well !!??
> *I'm not describing the BHSE/009 as bright, as I haven't heard this combination sufficiently. IMO the BHSE is neutral, and can be fine tuned by different tubes, cables, power cords etc.*
> *I was merely saying that, due to my allergy, I'm in no rush to drop the 007, but I'd still love to try the 009 in a private setting.*
> ...


----------



## David1961

theattorney said:


> I have a BHSE and 007 Mk1.
> 
> Another attendee at the Cambrigdeshire event was another David (with something like 1961 after his name) - if you search this thread you should find some of his posts.
> Anyway, he does have a BHSE/009, but I have no idea if he's interested in more meets.
> ...


----------

